# The Seventh Holy Grail War



## Crimson King (Jun 5, 2013)

> *The Holy Grail War​*The Holy Grail. It is an object desired since ancient times. Men have fought and died for it. Because of its legendary existence, many tales and myths have followed the Holy Grail, telling tales of great warriors and kings who have fought to claim this holy relic.
> 
> A thousand years ago, the Einzbern, a family of magi, began their plans on reclaiming a great lost power then once had. Their plan resulted in failure, which forced them to do something never done before 800 years later. They enlisted the aid of outside help to obtain their powers. The help consisted of two other magi families, The Tohsaka and the Makiri. In order to mask their true intentions, the Einzbern created the lie that their work was to find a method to a way to reach a source of ultimate power.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfKHqYO8zl0[/YOUTUBE]

The man in red met with the ancient Heroic Spirit.

"The Holy Grail War, I never though I'd see it again. Too bad I wasn't here for the sixth one." The man said, reminiscing of past time. 

"The last war was a worse mess than the fifth. You would not have wanted to be here" Ruler said to the mediator.

"Maybe, but I would have liked to help fight that dragon. We may have prevented this merging of worlds and the lives lost."

"Even you couldn't do much in that battle, strong as you may be. It doesn't matter now. What's done is done. Let's prepare for the arrivals of this war's masters.
==============================================

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCOTWQexTjs[/YOUTUBE]

An aging soldier prepares himself for what is possibly his last war. The was old, but not ancient. His age was not a sign of weakness, but of strength, for he wore it like a badge of honor. Wearing simple combat uniform, the man named Terevix Kassad raised his left hand. In his hand was a datapad that contained ancient scripts. The soldier waited for a moment, then began reading off the datapad, speaking the ancient language.

In front of the man was a summoning circle, which gave off a dull glow. In the center of the summoning circle were a pair of ancient swords. These swords were unique. They had been discovered lying inside a tomb in a remote mountain. Kassad knew whom these swords belonged to, for he had done extensive research when the worlds merged. The servant he was aiming for was a great warrior, a person who repelled an invasion. This servant was perfect.

As Kassad spoke the words, prana enveloped the pair of swords. The summoning circle began glowing brighter as prana filled the space. The summoning circle dimmed as Kassad finished his chanting, the prana absorbed into the pair of swords. The air displaced as a figure materialized before Kassad. The figure wore no armor, instead wearing a simple 13th century style robe and pants. a single sword was strapped to the Heroic Spirit's belt. 

The Servant instantly got down on one knee, bowing to Kassad. Beside Kassad, a woman watched the Heroic Spirit.

"Heroic Spirit _______, This humble warrior has answered your summons and is ready to fight beside you."


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2013)

Gabby and Michaela were at Ryuudo Temple. It was up on the hill and a great spot for mystical energies, plus the twins children of priests themselves thought a Temple had a certain charm to it.

"Gabby have you got the Catalyst?" Ella asked.

"Yes. It is my Arma after all." He said grabbing his golden brass coloured coin and placing it in the centre of the crude summoning circle they had made. They knew nothing of how this grail war worked but they knew the servants wanted to be summoned and eventually it would all work out. 

They closed their eyes and began their chant. It was a chant designed to keep them focused if anything it was more a prayer, it meant many things but it also was a strong reference to their father and to Jesus himself. It spoke of a man who stood on a hill, an unknown man and he wore a purple robe. The continued to chant the prayer as they called upon their servant. As they did that flames burst out of the circle and Ella screamed out, Gabby continued to sing, hoping to calm Ella down and even calm the flames. Eventually the flames died down and the room was filled with smoke and a silhouette of man could almost be made out.

???

The Di Christi twins were standing in the temple, with Berserker in front of them, he looked pretty confused as were they, but they had a thought in their head that this was their servant, and Berserker in his head had the thought these were his masters.

"Masters?" Berserker said quietly to the twins.

"Berserker." Gabriel and Michaela said to him. As they said this the temple doors swung open then closed again.


----------



## Ice (Jun 5, 2013)

Nero scratched his head. He was in Fuyuki City. Again. For another war. The Grail must have really liked him. He was older now. Smarter. Wiser. But lazier. Ah well, life can never be perfect. He rubbed his thumb against the catalyst in his pocket. Time to go summon a Servant.

He walked up towards the very same spot he used to summon Roland the previous time. Good memories. Roland was an admirable person. But it was now time for a new Servant to step in now. He started carving runic circles on the ground, their meanings unknown except to his fellow magi. Once he was done, he placed the small piece of meteorite in the middle. Focusing his energies, he started chanting in a beautiful lilting language that had no place in the world. Golden energies swirled while a blue was cast out. As they merged together, a figure was formed. Step by step, he slowly moved out. Raising his eyes to Nero's own pair, the familiar words came, "Servant Saber has arrived. Are you my Master?"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 5, 2013)

> Welcome to this world...
> The city of  Fuyuki City awaits you....
> Due to events happening earlier, you have been torn from your world towards this one...
> In order to return, you must slay all the servants present here as an offering..
> You are not as strong as you once were tho "hehehehehehehe"



The woman materialize in front of the city... She was wielding a scythe that was black with a reddish tip and she was wearing a cloak...

_"Geez.... I've been sent here by that voice who know wants to play games"_ she mutter to herself.. She quickly survey her surroundings and noted the different landscape and buildings...

"Very well... I guess I need to find these servants fast then" she states but before then, she decided to head to the nearest crypt again... she needs to prepare first


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2013)

"Gabby I think we fucked up." Ella said to her brother, as he was looking over Berserker.

"Why do you say that? We have the servant don't we?" Gabby answered.

"Yes but, we didn't even invoke the catalyst yet and the summoning finished, and I know we didn't ask for these powers, but I can tell when its my magic at work, and it feels weaker diluted when I sense the bond between your command seals and Berserker." She said looking around.

"What do you mean?" Gabby said finally paying attention to his sister properly.

"The link is there, but its almost as if someone cut the string and reattached it." 

"You sure about that?" Gabby asked.

"Yes, we are Gemini twins, magical bonds is our whole thing. And with this servant in particular, I can sense a ripple, maybe the summoning wasn't done correctly?" Ella asked.

"We will get to that point when we get there." Gabby added and then looked at Berserker. "Well who are you then?" He asked.

Berserker stood there dressed in a red and blue silk outfit and smiled. "Well right now I am me, but not me. I am a man and a beast, which side of me would you rather see?" He said his voice flowing smoothly even though it had an odd gravelly sound to it. 

Gabby looked at Ella. "Which one did we summon?" He asked quietly.
"Any of the them, it wouldn't really choose one, so maybe its all of them." Ella suggested.

Gabby nodded, "Good idea." Turning to Berserker. "Is there one of your me's we could chat to alone." Berserker nodded and his blue and red silk robes shimmered and were all red. "You may call me....your Italian yes, Ruber, my name is Ruber. How may I assist you."

"Great I think he is fixed now, you think that issue was normal or because of what you think you feel." Gabby meh'd. 

"I don't know, but Berserker. Can you tell us who you are?" Ella asked.

"Bitch! didn't you hear, I said I'm Ruber! You plebian cretin!!" Berserker said as his eyes flashed red, he quickly regained his composure before Gabby had already grabbed the front of his red robes.

"I don't care if your my servant, I'll still fuck you up if you snap at my sister like that again!" Gabby said looking into Berserkers now brown eyes looked up innocently, like a dog being scalded by his master.

"Apologies master, but I am known to have a monstrous temperament, I do not suffer being asked the same question twice for example, I can't help it take no true offence, its just in my nature." Ruber responded, Gabby let go of Rubers red robes. 

"Apologies Ruber, are you the first among equals?" She asked Ruber. Ruber now looked down and smoothed out his robes looked at Gabby and then Ella and then Gabby again. 

"Twins!" He said taking a deep breath. "This is going to be fun, yes I am the first among equals. Which of you two claim that role here!?" he said smirking. There was nothing really remarkable about him, he had looked the same when he was all mottled together as he did in a single form. Brown hair, brown eyes, boyish charm he looked like an average high school jock, a basic boy masquerading as a pretty boy.

"We are equals." Gabby answered looking to Ella and they both nodded.

"Ok ok ok. Fine, lets have a look outside shall we." Ruber said, eager to see this new world.

He went and pushed open the temple doors and looked back at the Twins who were still inside.
"How much blood did you guys need for this summoning?" He asked puzzled but not overly shocked.

"We didn't use any blood, we had a brain wave of using holy oil, something I saw in one of my nightmares. And looked it up and it really was capable, apparently someone used that same circle in the previous war but yea no blood." Ella said to Ruber.

"Well I suggest you come and see this." Ruber said motioning to the door and outside the temple.

The twins reached the door. Outside, all around the temple grounds were the those that lived here and prayed here, walked around these very buildings, now were dead bodies, each and every one of them dead, all the monks lay dead on the ground, their chests ripped open, heart missing. Many of them with their hands clawed to their heads, locked in a monstrous form.

"What the fuck happened!" Gabby exclaimed, looking over the score of dead bodies.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 5, 2013)

The woman had located the crypt and it was a massive graveyard featuring hundreds of the dead...

"Yall will have some usage" she stated as she invoke a powerful chant



> "
> Spirits of those long gone... grant me your services and strength... come back to this realm, Rebirth of the Dead"



Several arms shot from up under the ground and the undead slowly emerge... There were atleast 300 for them.. all bowing towards their master... Now these zombies were as strong as humans but they will serve their purpose... 

"Hmm... I could use this as my new base of operations for right now... I need yall to spy for me a bit.. do not cause any havoc just yet... I still don't know the dangers here..." 

The zombies didn't respond but its clear they knew her intentions and a squad of them left to towards the city... Due to being in her command they had a certain amount of intelligence, not much but just enough to obey commands. The mysterious woman also headed towards the city.. 

"Now to gather info and find the weakest" she evilly grinned


----------



## Ice (Jun 5, 2013)

"So you're Saber? Well well, this is certainly a pleasant surprise.", Nero stated with a grin.

"You're supposed to be my Master? Aren't you a little young for that?", Saber smirked.

"I'll have you know I'm 43. I'm pretty far from being young.", Nero sniped back.

"You're practically a baby compared to me kid.", Saber drawled, an ever broadening smirk appearing on his face.

Nero scowled. Nobody got up his skin like that. Especially not an old man. Even if he did look like he was in the prime of his li- Wait a second, how old was Saber again? As if reading his mind, Saber answered his question, "It was my hmm, 5000th year last fall." Nero's mouth dropped clean open. This continued on until they reached Nero's base, the same as his the last war.


----------



## manidk (Jun 6, 2013)

Damien was excited.

Sure, he'd left the farm many times in his life, but this would be his first extended leave.

His godfather, William, had filled him in on everything he needed to know for the mission beforehand, and sent him off with several of the family's more... Valuable artifacts.  

"Now for the final preparations."

Damien was used to magic, as well as meeting and speaking to people who should be long dead... But this "Servant" thing would be a whole new ball game.

He placed the tattered sketchbook in the middle of the summoning circle, along with a few drops of his own blood and a seemingly blank sheet of paper.

Damien filled the circle with his prana, and the circle began to glow a bright gold.

"Well, come on out, servant."

The circle exploded, knocking Damien back into the wall of the small building he was in.  As the smoke cleared, an older man wearing a very gaudy set of red and gold robes stared back at him.

"Are you my master, young one?"  The servant stared at Damien as if seeing an old acquaintance in him.

"Yes, servant... But aren't you a little too old to be an assassin class?"

"Assassin?  You little pezzo di merda!  I am a Caster!  Much more honorable than that!"

Caster... Damien was not prepared for this.

"What is your true name, then?"

"I am ______!  You should treat me with a little more respect, cretino!"

"_That explains it..._" Damien thought.  

"Well I am Damien _____, and _____ is my great ancestor, I believe you knew him."

Caster's appearance changed instantly.  He was glowing now, like he had just met a long lost friend.

"Well then, amico mio, we have much to discuss!"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhWs3DVk-FU[/YOUTUBE]




A sphere appears on the concrete landing in front of a set of large, oak double doors, accompanied by a bright flash and lightning.

​
A prone figure appears as the light subsides.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



He stands up, slowly, as if he's slowly waking.

"...Ah, Kamijou-san's got such a headache first thing in mor-...are?"

The boy stands, taking in the night view.

"What's going on here..."

He raises an arm to scratch his head, and then catches himself. Staring at his arm, his eyes widen in shock, as his gaze lowers to the rest of his body.

".....MIIIIIISFOOOOOOOOOOOORTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

His scream tears through the night. And the legend of the night-time streaker was born.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Oiiii, Kami-yan! KA-MI-YAAAAN! Can you hear me? Is this working? Oiiiiiiiiiiii!_

"Eh? Tsuchimikado? Where are you?"

The boy looks from side to side, trying to find where the voice is coming from.

"Kami-yan! Smack the side of your head a little, nyeh? I'm not getting any reception back here~"

With an expression of profound confusion, Kamijou Touma does just that, after a little jostling, a blue light appears on the left side of his vision, and a smirking figure wearing sunglasses appears.

"Oi, Kami-yan, glad to see this is working!"

A diminutive girl in a nun habit begins jumping around the edge of Touma's vision.

"It's Touma~! Touma~!"

Touma's face twitches, and begins sweating nervously.

"Tsuchimikado...the last thing I remember is you knocking me out with that elbow...What the hell have you gotten me into this time, you bastard?!?!"

"Nyahahaha, Kami-yan, you sure sound ungrateful for someone who gets the chance to experience it."

"Experience....what?"

"Streaking! Nyahaha."

_I'll kill him._

"Ah! Touma's mad!"

"And why is Index there with you?!"

"Because the Church approved, Kami-yan, obviously. Anyway, I'm going to need you to break into that library right behind you. Don't worry, don't worry, everythings already planned out ahead of time. This way you won't be arrested for being a pervert!"

"What's this even about, anyway...."

"Hm? Oh, you didn't realize it yet, Kami-yan? You've been sent to the future. 20 years into it, to be exact~"

"...Huh?"

The boy, froze, having already stepped through the unlocked doors. The building he had been sent into was a massive library. The largest and only public one in the Shinto area of Fuyuki City, to be exact. And from there, a trio of red symbols began fading into existence on Kamijou Touma's left hand.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 6, 2013)

There was a temple. A Buddhist temple to be more precise. The dragons, towering and covering the stone walls, granted their otherworldly protection to this shrine of peace and harmony. Peace and harmony that was soon to be disturbed, by forces unknown to man, forces that could endanger the entire world, forces that could...
_*Thud!*_
"Owie..."
Be like this?
Tobi rubbed his head, sore from the sudden fall. His head hurt a lot. Wearing a helmet of iron had increased the damage instead of reducing it, much unfortunately to him. 
When the pain subdued a bit, he let his biddy golden eyes travel around the temple.
The room was emerald green, with the walls, unaffected by time, reflecting his black form like a pond reflecting the moon's shine. The pillars tall and red, steady and strong enough to perhaps hold the skies themselves and if not the skies, the simple yet beatifully decorated ceiling, full of actual blooming cherry trees. Mesmerized, even for a moment's notice, Tobi couldn't help but express his enthusiasm...by touching everything fragile in the room.
He started with a vase, value incalculable and decorated with trees and gods, a vase that soon met the hard concrete floor and shuttered upon impact. "Oopsie..." Moving away from the vase's shrapnels , he went near a Chinese pole-arm, which too fell on the concrete floor, cutting it like a heated knife cutting butter. He went on and on, touching everything he saw, all meeting the same, destructive fate.
The temple's monk was getting madder by the moment.
Not waiting for the man-child to acknowledge his existence, he did whatever a monk as old as he would do; Karate kick him on the back of the head.
"OUCHIE!!"
*Disclaimer: The above content does not imply that monks are always kung fu masters. They might prefer kickboxing too.* 
After a deep breath, the monk adjusted his green robes and rubbed his long beard, as he inspected the trespasser. 
He had witnessed many things in his long life, ranging from marvels of technology to the great Dragons of China. But none of these things could quite describe the man he had before him. Aside from his pitch black physiology, the man's appearance was disturbing, to say the least.
For one, he had no face. Only a pair of round, biddy, golden eyes, now tearful from the sudden pain. 
His clothing choice was just as weird, if not disturbing. A soldier's helmet, a long, black, turtle-neck trench coat with no evident ways of opening, trousers that should belong to a man three times his size (He even used three belts to keep them up) and boots, the shoelaces of which were messily tied together.
A soldier? An asylum escapee? A man with no fashion-sense? The monk couldn't tell.
When Tobi recovered, he looked at the monk's blue eyes, still teary from the sudden assault.
"Why did you hit Tobi?"
...Appearances aside, the monk had already reached a conclusion of what the man before him was.
An idiot.
Pumping up his chest, the monk shouted, his voice echoing in the great hallway.
"LOOK AROUND YOU AND TELL ME WHY, YOU BUFFOON!!"
Tobi stopped tearing and sat down. He looked on his left and then on his right. Finally realizing the reason, he looked at the monk. The monk was tapping his foot on the floor on an increasing pace, waiting for the obvious.
"Uh...Oopsie?"
Tobi received his second kick for the day.
-=-=-
"I see...So you don't know how you got here."
"Tobi has no idea! He was placing the books in their bookselves when he suddenly felt like falling! The next thing Tobi knew, he was here!"
Pouring some more tea for the unexpected...guest, the monk nodded.
"Hmm...Well, a lot of things have happened eversince the Sixth Holy Grail War. Perhaps its restart has yet again made another disturbance in the fabric of realities, thus making you come here."
"...Uh...Sixth Holy whatyasaid?"
"Sixth Holy Grail War. It's a...competition of sorts that begun when the Three Great Families started to fight over the Holy Grail, an artifact with the ability to grant wishes."
"...So, a genie?"
"No. It's an object of great power and demise, with the power to destroy worlds and create new ones. The power to rebuild reality itself at one's own image. An object of power and destruction. That is the Holy Grail. Not a _genie_."
"...But...Genies grant wishes too."
"..." The elderly monk felt the sudden urge to hit his head on the floor overwhelm him, even for one second. "Sigh...Yes, the Holy Grail is a genie...Sort of..."
"Cool!!"
"Sigh..."
Tobi, after gulping down his next cup of tea, he got up and looked around himself. "So, where is Tobi?" he asked the elder. Rubbing his sore bald head, the elder sighed his answer, expecting for reasons unknown another headache from the pitch-black entity. "Fuyuki City. This is just a temple just on the outskirts of it. It's one of the few temples that was not destroyed during the Industrial Revolution, mostly because it was a good tourist attraction."
"Uh-huh..." Tobi nodded. "So, what's that thingie over there?"
_Thingie?_
The monk looked towards his direction, expecting yet another destruction on his beautiful temple. Fortunately enough, Tobi had restricted himself to just looking at what had now drawn his attention.
A scroll. It was one of the original writings of a famous novelists, which was hanging on one of the walls, proudly untouched from time's destructive touch.
"This? This is a poem."
"A poem?"
"To a god. It is said that if you make an offer to it and read it aloud, you will get the blessing of a High Buddha. But this is just a story to attract visitors and amuse young-lings."
"What kind of offer?"
"Whatever the man desired, really. Some placed money, others a personal trinket. Some girls their freshly cut braids too."
"Tobi doesn't get it. It's just a story."
"And why should that stop people from believing in it? When you believe, Tobi, anything is possible."
"So, if Tobi offers something and reads this aloud, he gets good luck?" His sudden, childish excitement was radiantly evident on his featureless face, a sight that amused the old monk endlessly. 
"If you believe it does, then yes!" chuckled the old man. "Here, come with me."
Following the old monk outside, Tobi remembered something. "Tobi doesn't know your name."
"It's Xuanzang, don't worry about it."
-=-=-
The temple's garden was just as majestic as the inside of the temple (well, at least before Tobi's visit). Green and full of towering peach trees, it could calm the most troubled of souls.
Xuanzang motioned Tobi to come near him, the young man-child's attention overtaken from the scenery. 
"They say that peaches is the best of offerings. If fresh, even more. But, well...the trees are a little too tall to take a fresh one. I did a little too good of a job as a gardener over the years... If you search, you might find a falle-"
_Ziiip!_
Tobi simply extended his hand. He felt it, his form changing itself to bid his newest desire, which was to grab one of those peaches. His hand got longer and longer, and almost like a snake, snatched one of the  peaches.
Xuanzang was at loss of words.
"I- You-...You are a magi?"
"Magi? No! Tobi's omnifarious!"
The old elder looked at the weird creature questioningly. Omnifarious? Wasn't that just an expression to describe that something had many varieties? What did it have to do with changing his form?
"Tobi doesn't have a form. Size, shape, form, density, color, state, Tobi can change it all! Tobi can be anything he wishes to. It doesn't matter if it exists or not, Tobi can become it! Ice on fire, airplane with laser guns, goat with glasses, Batman! Tobi can be anything!" He gloated and made a demonstration at the same time, becoming whatever he rumbled about, much to the monk's surprise and shock. Shaking his head, the monk just started to walk in. Having seen so many things in his life, Xuanzang did not make much of a fuss about the living miracle of god he had before him. "Come on in then, you wanted to make an offering, didn't you?" It was his gift, there was nothing to question about it.
-=-=-
He was almost hopping up and down, much to Xuanzang's annoyance. He knew that youngsters were immature and full of energy, but did his supply ever end?
Sighing, the two stopped before the scroll, Tobi having already placed the juicy offer before it. Not knowing Mandarin, Xuanzang offered him a translation of the scroll, written for the countless tourists that had visited this place every year. With the old monk's instructions, the two conducted the ceremony for the offering.
After doing a kou tou (Bow that showed the highest respect in the Asian world), Tobi read aloud.

_"The heavens be yours, shake them with might.
The seas be yours, shake them with strife.
But never forget to stay underwhelmed by pride.
Humidity is your greatest virtue.
When pride overwhelms you not.
Raise your staff, ride the skies.
Let's travel to the borders of the world.
Be my guardian. Your will be done."_

At first, the room was silent, as the two occupants of it remained silent due, bidding their respects. But the silence was soon broken by swirling winds and blue light, all gathering before the scroll and before the single peach Tobi had just offered. 
The two took cover behind one of the pillars, slowly cracking from the forces of the unknown. 
"What's happening?!"
"I have no idea!" shouted Xuanzang.
"Argh!"
Feeling a sudden burn, Tobi grabbed his left hand, feeling as if a hot rod of iron had been scribbling on it. Inspecting it, he witnessed an insignia, slowly burning itself on his "flesh". A symbol that he was too much in pain to focus his attention on for long.
The winds and energy gathered all in one spot, before exploding in a violent motion, damaging the walls and pillars of the temple.
The shaking soon stopped. The winds subdued. The energy though was still there, but calmer, concetrated in one spot.
The two men, coming out of their cover, looked at the new presence of the room, both in awe, shock, surprise.
Before them, there was a red-haired woman.


----------



## manidk (Jun 6, 2013)

_"This is better than I could have possibly hoped for."_  Damien thought.

He would've preferred to summon his ancestor, but this Caster would present no problems.

"Let me look at some of your 'treasures,' piccolo."  

Damien obliged, leading Caster into a room surrounded by a strange bounded field.

"Magnifico!"  Caster looked around the room with various armors and weapons sitting around, they were all very familiar to him.  He glanced towards the corner, where a staff, cloth, and small round object were sitting.  "Oh, piccolo, this is what you call a... pleasant surprise, eh?"

"You could say that, my friend."  Damien nodded.  He had to bargain a good deal with his godfather to get a hold of those in particular, but it would be worth it.

"Even so," Caster began, "We can't have these sitting around in the open."

Caster pulled out an old book, the one that was used as his catalyst.  He open the pages and called out a short chant.  As he did, all of the artifacts in the room disappeared into his book.

"Hey, wait a minute!"  Damien had never seen anything like this before, and it would be the end of him if these artifacts went missing.  Caster shushed him, and opened the book again.

Damien was suddenly wearing one of the armors, a small, curved dagger appeared in his hand as well.

"You were saying?"  Caster smirked.

"... You just keep getting better and better, my friend."

"I've studied all of your artifacts here before, both in real life and the afterlife... I can strengthen these far beyond what they have ever been capable of in this world."

Damien's grin grew wider.

"But for now," Caster continued, "I'd like to run some errands around town, can you move about without being seen?"

"Easily." Damien nodded.

"Good, just follow me then."  Shifting into spirit form, Caster transferred a different armor onto Damien.

Damien looked down at the armor, Caster had chosen the perfect one.  Mixed with his Origin and magecraft, he would be completely undetectable.

"Move out."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2013)

She was waiting... on one of the highest buildings... A dark colored crow comes and lands on her shoulders. 

"All the servants have to be killed in order for me to return" she mutters

Fate was cruel to her. Wielding her scythe, she would reap the very souls of these servants so she could return to her world... but now she sits on the ledge.. waiting for them to make their move and when they do... they will be reaped


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2013)

"What the fuck!" Ella exclaimed looking at all the dead bodies. Who had done this Berserker was with them the whole time, she knew it had something to do with that omnimous feeling she had.

As Ella, Gabby and Ruber started to walk. A man jumped out from a bush, his eyes were blood shot, and he was shaking the knife around.

"The bitch deserves to die!" He screamed, moving towards Ella. Before even Gabby or Ruber could react, the man stopped and and the knife floated out of his hand and into his stomach and he fell to the floor dead.

"What the shit!" Gabby was now surprised.

_Calm down
_Was the voice he heard within his head, he heard it but he didn't have to listen, but why had that thought popped into his head. He was immune to mental interferance due to his gemini pact with his sister, so this had to be his own thought. Interesting.

"I think we should go to the church!" Gabby said instead.
"Do you have the address?" Ella asked, looking around, she had thought a random thought as well, only hers said _You will be protected._ She had no idea why she thought that, when all she could think of was ways she could end up dead, she decided to blame it on that damn magecraft, it hadn't been friendly to her and her brother growing up, they always had nightmares of being locked in a burning mansion, somewhere in Japan, it was eerily like a memory more than a dream.

"Of course I have the map, Dad used to work there after all." Gabby answered.
Turning to Ruber. "Lets go shall we."

Ruber nodded. "It's always good to present yourself to a man in a position of authority, lest they have to kill you." he said following a butterfly with his eyes.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 6, 2013)

Sir Terrance Washbuckle sighed, and sipped his tea as he reflected upon the events of a bloody awful beginning to a doubtlessly bloody _horrible_ day in his mansion just outside Fuyuki City. He had been summoned to the seat of the High Fey, by Titania the Summer Queen herself. Upon arriving, Terry had found her squabbling with Mab. Again. Leaving the job of explaining things to Oberon. Again.

He was being sent to war. This "Holy Grail War" would allow the Fey, through Terry, to achieve their long-cherished wish: to leave the shadows and again live side by side with mankind, magic and science working together, coexisting. They had given him a gift, to help him get started.

For the eighth time in two hours, Terry looked at the deformed lump of iron that he had been given. In order to procrastinate the moment when he went to war, Terry again contemplated how _this_ thing could help him summon a powerful Servant. But Oberon had insisted. The mere fact that the metal lump was iron gave Terry pause, the metal was lethal to weaker Fey, and stronger Fey still didn't like it.

_"Iron was how men drove the Fey from the mortal world in the first place, Terrance," Oberon said, as the two Queens bickered in the background. "If we are to live again among men, we must grow accustomed to wielding tools of metal." The Fey king hesitated. "And we are desperate." he admitted at last. "Once these boundless lands just beyond sight of the mortal world belonged almost solely to the Fey. Since the merging of worlds, though, it has grown...crowded. We are in danger of being driven out, unprepared to face a world of iron, or being driven to extinction in our home. I believe that this 'useless lump' will give you the strength to save us."_

Terry sighed. Even if he hadn't cared two whits for the Fey, he still had an obligation to help them. He'd made a pact; they'd granted him power, and in exchange, they had certain expectations of him. Terry finally got up, and walked over to the circle of power he'd prepared. He set the lump down in the center of it, and cut his palm with a knife, letting his blood drip onto the circle. He began chanting in the language of the Fey. As the silvery words flowed off his tongue, Terry's mind wandered. Could that little piece of slag really help him summon a hero of legend? It just didn't seem likely. Perhaps Oberon had been wr-

As Terry completed the summons, the circle exploded, knocking Terry off his feet. When then dust settled a bit, Terry stood up, with a great deal of coughing and brushing himself off. In the center of a circle stood a man. Tall, thin, black hair and pale skin, with grey eyes as hard as steel. He wore a black body suit, and a cloak made from strips of greyish cloth, that somehow reminded Terry of fog.
He stared at Terry. Terry stared back. This continued for several minutes, until Terry ran a hand through his black hair and said "Sooo. You're my Servant?" The man nodded.
"Yes. I am the Servant Assassin. You are my Master?"
""Yes. My name is Sir Terrance Washbuckle. Might I have yours?" Terry said. The man blinked.
"Wash--? No, never mind. My name is _____." he said.
"I...can't say I've heard the name." Terry admitted.
"Unsurprising. My true name was not widely known, even when I lived." Assassin said. He glanced around taking in the vast Washbuckle family museum, which Terry had transported to Japan from England. It contained artifacts from all over the world. 
"Master, I must arm myself. While I do this, please go out and obtain as much coined currency you can." Assassin said.
"Er, okay. Why?"
"To arm myself."
"...With loose change?"
"Yes." Terry just shook his head.
"Well, the armory is--" he began.
"Please, Master, go out and get the coin." Assassin said. Terry opened his mouth to object to Assassin ordering him about.. Then he closed it. Suddenly, he couldn't think of a reason why he _shouldn't_ do as Assassin asked, and he felt like helping right now. So why not?
"Okay, then. Take care of yourself, try not to break anything. Some of that stuff's irreplaceable." he said, heading for the door.
"I will do my best, Master." Assassin said, watching him go. Assassin waited until head heard the door slam, far away on the other side of the house. Then he punched a hole i n one of the glass cases, pulled out a priceless, irreplaceable artifact, and started pulling gems off.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 6, 2013)

A small group of zombies had pick up on the trio, they were keen to picking up on high prana signals, yet their orders were not to cause a commotion so they simply followed the source.. the results of their findings were sent towards the mysterious woman via her crow which often reports back to her

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The mysterious women stood up... having found a lead..... she didn't know if it was a servant or not but her pawns had pick up unusual prana sources... 

"Excellent" she stated before jumping off the building unto another one heading towards the sources... her grip on her scythe tightens..


----------



## Ice (Jun 6, 2013)

"I hate you.", Nero growled to his Servant.

"I love you too kiddo.", Saber smirked in return. 

Nero was about to respond when he realised something. "Where are we?", he asked out loud. 

"How would I know kiddo?", came the reply from his side.

"I hate you."


----------



## manidk (Jun 7, 2013)

"Done."  Caster smiled, "they're all in place."

"What are these, exactly?"  Damien eyed the last of the small constructs that Caster brought out of his book, while burying it a few feet under the ground.

"Well, to my knowledge, most of us summoned in the 'Caster' container usually rely on gathering prana from innocents to fuel our power."  Caster's expression looked troubled at this.

"I, on the other hand, abhor hurting innocent people, especially for my own gains.  These little guys gather natural energy from Gaia itself and convert it to prana, which is then sent directly to me.  The rate is a little slower, si, but it is worth it for a clear conscience."

"How admirable of you."  Damien was pleased.  He almost felt like Caster was... A friend, not a subordinate.  This would make their teamwork all the better.  "Let's head back to base now."

They reached their base, a small underground bunker Damien's brothers had prepared outside of town.  Caster opened his book, and two small bracelets appeared, one on his right arm, and one on Damien's.

"These are the receivers.  The energy will be sent directly to them, and absorbed into our bodies.  I've installed several failsafes in them in the event that anything were to happen to you or I... Anyways, you should be able to feel the effects now."

As Caster spoke, Damien indeed felt his prana being restored.  He had been using a combination of his Origin and illusions to keep them concealed for the duration of their little trip and didn't realize just how draining it was.

"Wow... I guess I struck it pretty lucky here."

"Indeed, amico mio, indeed... Now let's begin our planning."


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2013)

Gabby and Ella were strolling down the street trying to act natural. They had just come from a murder scene. Ruber had gone into spirit mode, when they saw a familiar looking man arguing with a not so familiar looking man.

"Uncle Nero?" Ella said confused. 
"Oi NERO!" Gabby shouted out, before walking towards them.

_Keep your guard up _Ella thought to herself, which was strange because she had always trusted Uncle Nero, he had helped save her fathers life, there was nothing to be worried about with him, was there.


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Gabby and Ella were strolling down the street trying to act natural. They had just come from a murder scene. Ruber had gone into spirit mode, when they saw a familiar looking man arguing with a not so familiar looking man.
> 
> "Uncle Nero?" Ella said confused.
> "Oi NERO!" Gabby shouted out, before walking towards them.
> ...



"Oh hey there you little tykes.", Nero absentmindedly responded before turning back to face Saber.

Wait.

Little tykes?

Nero turned around again. Lo and behold, it was the twins. Nero let out a huge smile, "What brings you to Fuyuki City kids?" 

And then he noticed the Servant following behind them. Without thinking, he brought his twin guns Ivory and Ebony to fore, preparing to fire at the unknown Servant. Saber too unsheathed his greatsword, his relaxed countenance from before disappearing and his eyes turned serious. "Kids, run over to me now, I'll distract the Servant behind you while you kids run.", Nero ordered them.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2013)

Ruber had gone against orders and turned back into physical form, he was busy taking in the area when he noticed his masters had stopped and were talking to a man, and what looked like a servant.

Nero and Saber had lifted their weapons ready to attack, Ruber smiled and Gabby noticed his eyes were now red as they were before when he had lashed out at them. He lifted his hand, and like a ripple in reality, a sword started to come through.



"This will do!" He said looking over the blade.

"No wait!" Gabby said raising his hand and showing Nero his command seals (Tohsaka style).


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Ruber had gone against orders and turned back into physical form, he was busy taking in the area when he noticed his masters had stopped and were talking to a man, and what looked like a servant.
> 
> Nero and Saber had lifted their weapons ready to attack, Ruber smiled and Gabby noticed his eyes were now red as they were before when he had lashed out at them. He lifted his hand, and like a ripple in reality, a sword started to come through.
> 
> ...



She stood watch from the nearest building... Her targets found.. they have yet to notice her so she had the advantage in that area... two servants were spotted...



"Maybe I should test this fools" she mutters as she jumps and charges at the crowd, ready to swing her scythe.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 7, 2013)

Terry had gone to the bank, exchanged about a hundred thousand dollars for the equivalent it quarters, dragged the sacks back to his car, and put the key in the ignition before he realized what was wrong.

There had been a moment where his emotions twisted, making him more amicable, to doing what Assassin wanted. Otherwise he would have objected to Assassin throwing him out of his own home, or at least insisted that the Servant accompany him.
"Quilt." Terry called. A small ball of purple light appeared, clinging to his shoulder.
"Lord Terrance?" the fairy squeaked.
"What's happening in the house? With Assassin in particular." Terry asked.
"The brownies say Mr. Assassin just removed your great-great-great grandmother's  pewter bowl from the kitchen."
"Bloody fool! I told him not to touch anything!" Terry snarled, turning the key.
"Actually, Lord Terrance, you said--."
"Not now!" Terry drove home with all speed. He sprang out of his car, threw open the door, and charged down the halls to the museum. And stopped, staring in horror at what he found.
Gems, scattered like common rocks. Silks torn off and dropped on the floor like rags. Feathers and skins were broken and shredded.
Assassin had destroyed his ancestors' collection.
"WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!?!" Terry screamed. Assassin turned to face him from where he was sitting on the floor, carving chunks out of the bowl Quilt had mentioned.
"Master, please get a hold of yourself." he said. Terry took a deep breath--and let it out. Then he blinked.
"Never do that again." he snapped.
"Very well." Assassin said noncommittally.
"Now, explain why you are destroying thousands of years of culture, and undoing hundreds of years of effort by my ancestors?" Terry asked.
"As I explained earlier, I'm arming myself, Master." Assassin said. He scooted around so he fully faced Terry. "You see, Master, I--."

(The following converstion has been censored. Please enjoy the following music while you wait for the RP to resume.)
Link removed

"Okay, I guess that makes sense." Terry admitted grudgingly. "If that how your powers work, there's nothing I can really do about it."
"Thank you, Master." Assassin said, inclining his head.
"But," Terry said, grabbing a bronze statuette of a leaping fish, "can we keep this one? I've always been fond of it." Assassin looked at the fish, then at Terry, then back to the fish.
"I'll think about it." he said. "Now, did you bring the coins I required, Master? There is much to be done before I fell satisfactorily armed. It might take some time."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 7, 2013)

It took Xuanzang a while to understand what had just happened. But even when he did, in his eyes, another matter was far more serious and important than the _petty_ summoning of a Servant. 
His temple was right now a mess.
Masterpieces destroyed, pillars cracked, the floor had a fissure. A brutal beating with a stick was not enough for Xuanzang to satisfy his rising anger. In fact, nothing in the world was going to satisfy it. 
But with the stress pending up and his heart being weak from the many years he lived, he did what seemed most natural to a man of his long age.
He cried in a fetus position.
"No....My beautiful temple...My sweet little temple...It's alright, baby, we will pull off together....Noooooo...."
"...He better not be my Master, 'cause if he is, I will kill him and then kill myself." said the red-haired woman.
"..."
"...What are ya staring at, punk?"
"...Uh..."
"It's my tail, right? You little pipsqueak has never seen a woman with a tail so beautiful, right?"
"...Actually...Uh...You're not wearing any clothes...Miss..."
Tobi counted backwards mentally. He knew that a revelation like that drew unexpected reactions from women. Others would cry, others would flip. And his experience so far told him that women like her inclined usually to the "flipping" option.
"...Huh?"
And quite obviously, she was no different.
-=-=-
"Why are people hitting Tobi so much today?" sobbed Tobi.
Wearing a loose T-shirt reading "Buddha rox!" -rather tight on the chest area- on it, the mysterious visitor Mk2 was sitting across the two men, a handful of peaches already eaten before her and another waiting miserably their demise. If Tobi didn't know better, he could swear he saw them tremble in fear for a moment.
After gulping another from the juicy harvest, she decided to sum up what happened so far.
"So, you say that you accidentally summoned me here, in this temple. Damn, whoever is maintaining this craphole is doing a super lousy job. Look at the floor."
Xuanzang barely restrained his wish to struggle her, so he instead stopped himself with just a hit of his staff on top of her head. 
"Ouch!!"
"WHOSE FAULT DO YOU THINK THIS IS?!"
"Well, not mine, it's not _me_ that summoned me here!"
"...Nooooo...." wailed the old monk.
"So, you said your name was ____-"
"SHUT UP, BOKE!!"
Fifth kick and counting, Tobi looked tearfully at the girl.
"Why?! What did Tobi say?! Tobi's sorry!!"
"You can't speak my name like that, it's dangerous! What if somebody else hears it?! We could both die! I told you, it's Lancer, LAN-CER. L-A-N-C-E-R! LANCER!"
"So what!? Tobi doesn't get it!"
"Gah, what the hell is this idiot?! Oi, old man! Step out of your misery and explain this to him!"
She threw one of her peaches at the old monk, hitting him right between the eyes. It was enough to snap the monk out of his trance, and also gain a great deal of annoyance points on her own part. "Youngsters these days..." he murmured. "Remember the Holy Grail War I told you just about a while ago, Tobi?"
"Genie granting wishes thing? Yeah." Lancer looked questioningly at the two. _Genie?_
"Well, the Holy Grail chooses seven champions -Masters- and these seven champions are to summon a Servant that will have to do battle in order to choose a winner that will claim the Holy Grail and gain his wish." explained Xuanzang. "Apparently, the moment you summoned Miss...Lancer over here, you also made yourself a Master."
Tobi looked at his hand questioningly. The symbol that had just burned itself into his hand was now black, with an energy he could not recognize obviously emitting from it. The symbol was rather simple, really. It was a simple circle, broken into three equal pieces. Lancer noticed his interest into the mark and decided to enlighten her new (*cough* dumb *cough*) Master. 
"Command seals. The mark in your hand is what identifies you as a Master and allows you command me. When a Servant doesn't obey its Master, he has the ability to force the Servant follow the order, regardless of the Servant's wishes. However, because of its magical properties, it's often what allows other Masters identify another Master, as it emits, well, energy."
Tobi nodded. He stared at the symbol for a little while longer, before his left sleeve got longer, much to the duo's surprise. The sleeve twisted around his palm and covered it, turning into a grey glove. The moment the glove was fully materialized though, the energies that were emitted from the symbol...vanished.
"...What the fuck did you just do?!"
"Tobi figured out that since this whole Genie thingie is dangerous and this thing allows the other players find Tobi, Tobi changed his clothes into a fabric that blocks the mark and its energies." gloated Tobi. To him, it sounded logical. No Command Seals to track, equaled no Tobi and _____ to find in his mind. However...
"...THERE'S NO FABRIC LIKE THAT, FOOL!! IF IT EXISTED, THEN ALL THE MASTERS WOULD HAVE A SHITLOAD OF IT AT THEIR DISPOSAL!!"
"It's okay! Tobi is omnifarious!"
"...What does that have to do with ANYTHING?!"
Xuanzang raised his hand, in his attempt to calm the young Lancer. "What he's saying is that it doesn't matter if the material existed before or not. If he wants it to, it does and thus, he transforms into it, no questions asked."
"...That's just bullshit."
"Is it really that hard to believe? _You_ exist, after all."
"...Oi, what was your name again?"
"Tobi."
"Tobi...Now you have the chance to join the Holy Grail War. Winning it means gaining anything you want. So...what is it that you desire?"
"...Tobi wants to go home."
_..._ Lancer looked at Xuanzang, hoping for him to tell her he's joking. Xuanzang simply shook his head before drinking a cup of his tea. "From the few hours I know him, he's being serious."
"...Is he...stupid?"
"Yup."
"...Just kill me..."
"Well, before that, how about you two go and...buy for you something more... presentable to wear?"
-=-=-
Hair black, eyes blue, gloves, a T-shirt and jeans. It was a perfect transformation on his part. Lancer had to attach herself to his arm to make sure she doesn't lose him, a position she didn't like at all to be in. Changing into Spirit form was too out of the question. Lancer could already imagine the shocked face of the shop owner of her popping out of thin air.
She sighed for the umpteenth time. She was the one that once shook the heavens themselves and now, she was being treated like a child. How bad was that?
The old man didn't help much to her feeling that way.
_"Don't talk to strangers, look both ways of the street, don't eat junk food, watch out for muggers, don't buy things you don't need, watch out for Masters or Servants..."_ et cetera. 
It was the whole teachers thing all over again. 
She looked at Tobi, who had changed his form to match that of the common citizen. It was rather thoghtful, really. Seeing a pitchblack humanoid with nothing but two shiny yellow eyes could give you the chills. Weren't it for those, he would probably be thought to be Slenderman's cousin. _Whoever that is..._
But aside that, his powers were amazing, to say the least. He wasn't using any kind of energy, he just... changed. No mana -_Prana, chi, ki, chakra, different name same concept, really_- , he just changed the way he looked like. No, it was far more than just changing appearances. He changed his entire state of being, just by desire. And she doubted that creating a material that blocked the energies of the Command Seals was the only thing his unlimited shapeshifting was capable of.
Suddenly, an idea popped into her head.
"Hey, since you are omnifarious, why don't you, I don't know, duplicate yourself or something and transform the other parts into clothes? This could save us the shopping trip."
"...Tobi's mind would still be intact..."
"So?"
"...Tobi would be covering Miss __- Miss Lancer's body..."
She didn't seem to understand, much to his dismay.
"Miss Lancer's naked body..."
Still nothing.
"With his own..."
He waited for a few moments. His last statement must have kicked some of the gears in her head, as her face was covered, even briefly, with a deep, red blush.
"...Point taken..."
Lancer let her eyes drift away, examining the great city of Fuyuki. It was an ugly place. The big city of concrete and iron was anything but pleasant to her ageless eyes. She remembered the cities back in her times, covered by green, man and nature living together in harmony. She remembered that, despite the various hardships such lifestyle gave off, it was satisfying. Now, bright lights, loud noises, disgusting smells. She wondered how people didn't commit suicide in this hell.
Tobi suddenly stopped and so did she. She was clutching his arm, after all. "What the- Why did we stop?" 
She looked at her Master's direction, much to her immediate displeasure. His eyes were glowing and she could swear that the shiny stuff on his chin was his own drool. 
She followed his eyes, expecting to see the obvious things; A very beautiful woman, a shiny car, anything that a guy his age -_How old was he anyway?_ - would possibly drool over about. But, what she saw was nothing but a library.
A gigantic library, but still...A library.
"...Tobi wants to go in there."
"...It's not a playground, it's a library. I doubt a buffoon like you has any job in the-" 
Lancer stopped, as his eyes had changed from those of awe to those of pleading. 
She could not believe this. He was actually puppy-eyeing her.
"We have a job to do. We can't possibly go in there and..." Tobi's stare was persistent. "Tobi, we can't." He was still staring/pleading. "....No."
"Pweety pwease?"
Lancer couldn't believe she was actually doing this.
"Sigh...Just this once, you idiot..."


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> She stood watch from the nearest building... Her targets found.. they have yet to notice her so she had the advantage in that area... two servants were spotted...
> 
> 
> 
> "Maybe I should test this fools" she mutters as she jumps and charges at the crowd, ready to swing her scythe.




As the Assailant gets closer, Ruber senses her and turns around, Joyeuse still in his hand. His eyes now red with determination and that hint of madness. 

"A dance partner! Perfect!" He said before gnashing his teeth together.
_You have to protect the kids
_A thought popped into his head, it was right though he did kinda have to protect the kids. Ruber then started to shake and twitch abit as well as making a guttural sound in his throat, and then he calmed, his muscles were slightly larger stretching out his skin even more, the veins risen up like inverted rivers on a map. 

He stood his ground ready to strike the woman.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> As the Assailant gets closer, Ruber senses her and turns around, Joyeuse still in his hand. His eyes now red with determination and that hint of madness.
> 
> "A dance partner! Perfect!" He said before gnashing his teeth together.
> _You have to protect the kids
> ...



The woman appeared in front of the group.. her weapon still gleaming with it's radiance. Without a moment's hesitation she charged and swung her scythe at the servant with blinding speeds. She had no words to say as her only goal was to defeat all the servants so she could return to her world.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2013)

Ruber channeling Joyeuse started to parry the woman's strikes. Ruber smiled and it seemed as if he was getting faster and his strikes heavier and harder.

"Ruber!" Ella shouted, uncurling her whip. Her Arma Gothica was an anti monster weapon, nowhere near as powerful as her mothers Lash of striking divinity, but it would do. 

"Nero!" Gabby shouted, flipping out his golden coin and watching it transform in a golden sword. Running to help his sister and his servant.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Ruber channeling Joyeuse started to parry the woman's strikes. Ruber smiled and it seemed as if he was getting faster and his strikes heavier and harder.
> 
> "Ruber!" Ella shouted, uncurling her whip. Her Arma Gothica was an anti monster weapon, nowhere near as powerful as her mothers Lash of striking divinity, but it would do.
> 
> "Nero!" Gabby shouted, flipping out his golden coin and watching it transform in a golden sword. Running to help his sister and his servant.



The woman smirk as her eyes activated distorting the area around Ruber... at the same time, she swung her scythe again relentlessly back to back aiming for the head, side, as well as legs.


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

Nero was already hurtling forward, his guns shooting multiple bullets headed towards the fool that had tried attacking them. "Watch yourselves kiddos!", he shouted to the twins.

Saber meanwhile was still standing there, before muttering one word. "Freeze." It was but one word, but it carried the weight of an unchangable command. It smashed into the unknown thing that had tried attacking. It should not be able to move anymore.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero was already hurtling forward, his guns shooting multiple bullets headed towards the fool that had tried attacking them. "Watch yourselves kiddos!", he shouted to the twins.
> 
> Saber meanwhile was still standing there, before muttering one word. "Freeze." It was but one word, but it carried the weight of an unchangable command. It smashed into the unknown thing that had tried attacking. It should not be able to move anymore.



The woman found herself unable to move.....

"Damn" she mutter as she turn her attention to the other servant... she was completely open for attacks. The woman closed her eyes and begin to chant a spell. Several of the zombies from the group darted into the field charging at the servants as to defend their master.


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

Again Saber murmured. "Burn" And the zombies turned into ashes in an instant. Nero stood at the side, his face had a faint hint of a smirk on it while Saber's had a neutral expression.

"Now, who are you?", Nero questioned out loud.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Again Saber murmured. "Burn" And the zombies turned into ashes in an instant. Nero stood at the side, his face had a faint hint of a smirk on it while Saber's had a neutral expression.
> 
> "Now, who are you?", Nero questioned out loud.



The mysterious woman opens her eyes and mutters _"Eximo"_. She breaks from the spell that had bounded her. Her eyes focused on the man who ask the question.

_"The Angel of Death"_ was her response and she quickly flips unto a nearby building... eyeing the group below. 

_"All servants of this war... will have their lives reap away by me" _she stated.


----------



## manidk (Jun 7, 2013)

"So that's our plan, for now."  Damien smiled, it sounded good enough, but time would have to tell.

Their bracelets suddenly began to glow a bright red.

"Ah, it seems someone is already fighting in the vicinity of one of our devices!"  Caster looked overjoyed.  Opening his book, a small flying device appeared, hovering in the air.  
"This will show us a sort of "Prana-Map" of what is going on right now, think of it as one of your weather radars.  The more intense the prana, the darker the color."

Damien stared at the projection intently.  2 orange blobs and one dark red were currently in the vicinity, and with 2 dark green ones close together.

"This is awesome!"  Damien gazed harder, the projection only mapped the prana, so he couldn't make out what was actually going on beyond the blobs moving towards the other blobs... Still, it was a great thing to see.

Caster went on, "Judging by their shapes and way of attacking... I'd say we're looking at two Sabers and..."  Caster looked puzzled, "I'm not really sure what that other orange one is...  This is troubling, maybe I need to calibrate it."  

Caster stood up and hit the side of the device, "Pezzo di merda!  Work!"  Damien watched in amused as Caster continued to hit the device, but nothing changed on the projection.  Caster, defeated, sat back down.  

"This war looks like it may be trouble already."

"Agreed, master... Let us watch this play out, for now.  Pray that the combatants release good amounts of prana."


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2013)

Ruber looked at the woman and how she flipped backwards to land on the building. His eyes flashed and burned a brighter red, "I AM NO SERVANT!" He said the points of this teeth prominently showing when he spoke. 

He was ready to jump and strike at the woman, when a thought went through his head. _You are a servant, you are nothing but a rabid dog 
_Ruber could argue with his own thoughts or he could continue the fight.


_I am an interesting specimen _Was the thought that went through the mysterious womans head, it wasn't a mental interference nor a spell it manifested as her own thought, whether she dwelled or thought further on the thought was upto her.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 7, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Ruber looked at the woman and how she flipped backwards to land on the building. His eyes flashed and burned a brighter red, "I AM NO SERVANT!" He said the points of this teeth prominently showing when he spoke.
> 
> He was ready to jump and strike at the woman, when a thought went through his head. _You are a servant, you are nothing but a rabid dog
> _Ruber could argue with his own thoughts or he could continue the fight.
> ...



Thoughts ran through her head... but she was focus.. Its the similar bases on the likes when she is often tempted by the spirits she summons... A focus mind could resist the voices 

The woman stood there glaring at the group.. her emerald-colored eyes showing the true beauty. Her scythe was at her side 

_"Say what you want servant... your life will be mines"_ she stated coldly. She proceeded to turn away and darted into city...


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2013)

Ruber then threw his sword to the ground and it faded away, he clicked his neck and flexed his muscles before chasing after the strange woman. And with that Ruber was gone following the woman. 

"Ruber!" Ella shouted.
"He always gets like that." Said a man that looked exactly the same as Ruber just wearing blue instead of red. 

"Ruber?"  She said looking at the Servant.

"No, no, no, I'm nowhere near as vile as that son of a bitch, ha! You can call me Venetus!"


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

"Well that was anti-climatic.", Saber thought out loud. Nero already relaxing on a park bench merely nodded in answer.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2013)

"Ruber is still out there chasing that thing!" Ella shouted.
_Calm down, the beast will survive.
_Another thought rolled through her head. 

Turning to Nero. "So uncle Nero, whats up!?"


----------



## Ice (Jun 7, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> "Ruber is still out there chasing that thing!" Ella shouted.
> _Calm down, the beast will survive.
> _Another thought rolled through her head.
> 
> Turning to Nero. "So uncle Nero, whats up!?"



"I should be asking you kids. What on earth made you decide to enter the war? The last time your parents did, they both nearly died and in Michael's case, he actually did!", Nero shouted at the end, clearly concerned for the pair.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2013)

It was Gabby's time to look at his feet, he was 20 years old a man in his own right, but Nero shouting at him still made him feel like he was a child again.
Elle spoke up, "Its our Magecraft, its getting stronger and stronger and we can't control it, mother and father tried to get us exorcised. But it stayed there and the nightmares, the burning, always burning." Michaela had a tear come to one eye.

"Father was barely older than we are now when he came here, he was not a mage and he didn't have a servant. Queen A told us that as long as we played smart, we could get a wish and wish this evil burning sensation out of our lives. We didn't expect to see you here, you risked your life once in this war going back in a second time knowing what to expect is much more foolish than us." Gabby said smirking, hopefully wanting Nero to respect him.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 8, 2013)

Kassad studied his Servant. The man was clearly a man of chivalry judging by his first action.Other than his stance though, Kassad would never have guessed this man was a Heroic Spirit. He looked more like a farmer. There was somethnig strange about the man though. Kassad couldn't quite put his finger on it.

"I'm guessing you're of the Saber class, judging by your only weapon and lack of mount." Kassad said as he gestured for Saber to rise.

Saber nodded, getting up onto his feet.

"Well, I'm glad to meet you Saber. I am Terevix Kassad. Now, let's register ourselves as quickly as possible so we can get the war underway. "

Kassad turned and opened the door of the house, headed outside, the Fuyuki Church his destination. Behind him, Saber  followed. The woman remained inside the house.

Kassad detected a battle nearby but decided to ignore it. If the other masters wanted to kill themselves, that's their problem. One did not win a war by charging in blindly swinging. Heading in the opposite direction of the battle, Kassad spotted a robed figure walking from the church towards the battlefield. An immense amount of prana filled the robed figure. Kassad took a step to the side, letting the figure pass. No sense in possibly pissing off this guy. As Saber passed by the figure, he clapped his hand over hist fist and bowed. The figured returned the gesture.

When the figure moved on, Kassad asked, "What was that about?"

Saber smiled and answered "Merely two heroes greeting each other."


----------



## manidk (Jun 8, 2013)

"Well, that's over."

The dark red blob disappeared from sight chasing after one of the orange ones, and the two close-knit green ones darkened to an orange.  The remaining orange went dark red.

"This radar is pretty interesting, adapting itself like that."  Damien praised Caster.

"Oh si, si!  It's all relative, piccolo!"  The radar automatically adjusts itself to the strongest power present... Unfortunately, that is also its current downfall."  Caster went on, "If a group of regular people and one mage were standing around, it would show the mage as dark red no matter if it was weak or powerful."

"So it's more of a sonar-type radar than a weather-type... Interesting.  I assume you can improve it, though."

"Planning on it, my friend."  Caster smiled, he did love to tinker.

"Well, I'm gonna catch a nap real quick, make any other preparations you must in the meantime."

"Very well, my friend, very well."


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> It was Gabby's time to look at his feet, he was 20 years old a man in his own right, but Nero shouting at him still made him feel like he was a child again.
> Elle spoke up, "Its our Magecraft, its getting stronger and stronger and we can't control it, mother and father tried to get us exorcised. But it stayed there and the nightmares, the burning, always burning." Michaela had a tear come to one eye.
> 
> "Father was barely older than we are now when he came here, he was not a mage and he didn't have a servant. Queen A told us that as long as we played smart, we could get a wish and wish this evil burning sensation out of our lives. We didn't expect to see you here, you risked your life once in this war going back in a second time knowing what to expect is much more foolish than us." Gabby said smirking, hopefully wanting Nero to respect him.


"You should have asked for my help. I could have at least nullified the pain temporarily.", Nero's heart breaking a little. 

"Your Father was also equipped with the Lance and had the support of his fellow priests. And me going back into the war? I was bored really and the war's something exciting in my life. But I'm also equipped with knowledge on how to deal with the others in the war and you're not, Gabby.", Nero frowned.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2013)

Gabby was still feeling sorry for himself with Nero fratched at him, but he was his mothers son, even named for her and carried an Arma Roma.
"I understand, but I got my sister and Berserker! My sword and spear and I'm sure you won't let anything bad happen to us, unless it was out of your control. Father entered his battles alone, that was his way, but he taught me and Ella that we are one and fight as one."

Ella then spoke up. "Your nullify might not have even worked, this wasn't physical pain, nor even mental. It was terror, in the dream for me its like I'm in a large house and its filling with flames, the flames don't hurt me, but the fear is so thick it steals my breath and when I wake up, there is actually smoke in my lungs. I assume its something to do with our Gemini powers or something else, nothing seems to be going right. The only thing we had going for us was that woman Queen A coming to teach us basic magecraft when Gabby's command seals appeared."

Venetus then walked back upto them, he looked exactly the same as Ruber only slightly slimmer, since Ruber had oddly bulked up before he chased the monster woman away.

"There is strength in twins yes, and strength in their blood and the boy Gabrielus holds a strong piece of weaponry, I have faith in them." Venetus said directing his comment towards Nero.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

The cloaked woman was sitting on top of a building once more, glaring at the city below... 

A crow resting on her shoulders... 

"These servants are powerful beings... and I have to kill them all" she ponders the thought.. This was really troublesome for her... She was clearly not apart of this world yet an entity cast her here and decided to play a game with her... and what of this Grail War, she asked herself..

This place was truly mysterious and she has to gather info but from where... she then pats her crow and sends him out on the city... His job was to gather information but in the meantime, she would rest somewhere and obtain some food


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2013)

The crow that she had sent off had been intercepted by Ruber, he had a way with animals as well as people, all feel into line when he spoke. He didn't do anything to crow he just watched as it flew off to gather information and he sighed.

He appeared behind the woman sitting on the top of the building. 
"So my Lady, what seems to be your problem?" He asked in his most soothing voice.


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Gabby was still feeling sorry for himself with Nero fratched at him, but he was his mothers son, even named for her and carried an Arma Roma.
> "I understand, but I got my sister and Berserker! My sword and spear and I'm sure you won't let anything bad happen to us, unless it was out of your control. Father entered his battles alone, that was his way, but he taught me and Ella that we are one and fight as one."
> 
> Ella then spoke up. "Your nullify might not have even worked, this wasn't physical pain, nor even mental. It was terror, in the dream for me its like I'm in a large house and its filling with flames, the flames don't hurt me, but the fear is so thick it steals my breath and when I wake up, there is actually smoke in my lungs. I assume its something to do with our Gemini powers or something else, nothing seems to be going right. The only thing we had going for us was that woman Queen A coming to teach us basic magecraft when Gabby's command seals appeared."
> ...


"You kids should have at least told me....", Nero continued frowning.

Nero faced Venetus, "Your faith in the kids is nice. But what if they died because of this war? The rewards are great, but death is a very real possibility. Not all of us have the luxury of being Servants."


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2013)

The kids although 20 years old, were still thought of as kids, looked at Nero.
"Sorry we didn't know you were going to be here, and we thought as little people know as possible and the less problems it would cause." Ella spoke to Nero in a shamed hushed voice.

Venetus looked at Nero and nodded. "Indeed, the same could be said for you. These warriors look up to you, how do you think they would feel if you died for whatever reason it is you entered the war, it is not my place to discuss either yours nor their reasons for joining, but I do understand risking yourself for your goal. Some people would rather die trying than exist in fault. Your right not all of us have the pleasure of being servants, but not all of us have the pleasure of being such naturally talented in their own right in the world of the living, both you and the twins are something many servants would be envious of." 

The kids were a bit happier around Venetus the Blue compared to Ruber the Red, he seemed calmer. "Venetus, shall we head to the church." Looking to Nero. "You too Unks!" Gabby said eager to get going.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> The crow that she had sent off had been intercepted by Ruber, he had a way with animals as well as people, all feel into line when he spoke. He didn't do anything to crow he just watched as it flew off to gather information and he sighed.
> 
> He appeared behind the woman sitting on the top of the building.
> "So my Lady, what seems to be your problem?" He asked in his most soothing voice.




_"You come here to die servant"_ she spoke without turning her head... 

She then stood upwards glaring at the man in front of her... 

_"If you are so eager to die, your wish can be granted" _she smirked, gripping her scythe tighter. 

_"and I am not obligated to answer your questions"_ she mutters


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2013)

Ruber sighed. "It would take you take you just as long to explain to me why your so angry than it would to rattle on about death and what not."

Ruber sighed and ran his hand through his hair. "I'd rather not fight you, the chase was fun enough."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Ruber sighed. "It would take you take you just as long to explain to me why your so angry than it would to rattle on about death and what not."
> 
> Ruber sighed and ran his hand through his hair. "I'd rather not fight you, the chase was fun enough."



"You are a servant, in order for a certain event to happen...  Servants will have to be killed by me" 

She glared at Ruber. 

"That is all the information you need to know" she said coldly. She proceeds to walk towards Ruber, swinging her scythe in around with one of her hands. She then points it at Ruber

"So are you ready to die"


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2013)

Ruber raised his hands. "Wait! Don't all servants need to die for anyone to get a certain event, isn't that everyones goal." Then Rubers eyes flashed such a bright red it could have been blinding to normal people.
"But if they need to be killed by you, what if someone else killed another servant does that mess up your plans?" Ruber was smiling.

"Your a servant too, maybe the secret for your event is for you to die?" 

Ruber started to clean his claws on his fangs, with a smile on his face.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Ruber raised his hands. "Wait! Don't all servants need to die for anyone to get a certain event, isn't that everyones goal." Then Rubers eyes flashed such a bright red it could have been blinding to normal people.
> "But if they need to be killed by you, what if someone else killed another servant does that mess up your plans?" Ruber was smiling.
> 
> "Your a servant too, maybe the secret for your event is for you to die?"
> ...



_"Who knows what would happen or if I will ever be freed if another kills a servant"_

_"You are vastly mistaken, I am no servant... I don't have a Master but in all means if you think you can kill me... try it"_ she stated 

The woman smiles faintly with her weapon still pointed at Ruber. Her other hand was enclosed.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2013)

"I am a man of diplomacy, although I have a short temper."

Ruber looked at the woman as she pointed the scythe at him, as well as a scythe can be pointed.
"I'm not afraid of you, if you can kill me why should I be scared, if I can kill you then why be scared. My father knows more about war than you or I could ever dream off, I have some of him in me to be sure."

Ruber waved his hand and a red and golden chair appeared. XXXXXXX
He sat down. 
"Hear me out, if you need to kill every servant for your event, which I assume is the holy grail wish, why don't you let me help you kill everyone else. Your as much servant as I am, I can smell it on you along with the stench of death, we're made of the same stuff, you and I." 

He waved his hand again and a table and jug of wine with two clay cups appeared, he poured himself a glass while offering some to the woman. 


"I have no wish to wish upon the grail, it makes no sense I had no desire and thus should not have been able to have been summoned into this game. But I do like to fight, if you let me help you kill, if you have to kill me I will welcome it with arms spread wide. And if you get your wish, you word your request, so I may return the where I came from. I'd hate to die a mortal and be trapped in the underworld."

Ruber took a deep swig of his red red wine and smiled. "That way you will be able to kill everyone like you want, and have help in doing so. Why would I be willing to help someone going to kill me in the end? Because I think someone of your profession would know, death isn't the end. And I want to secure where I end up after it all turns to shit."


----------



## manidk (Jun 8, 2013)

"Huh, seems we have another fight on our hands so soon."  Damien stares at the radar screen again.  This one was barely in range of the device, so he couldn't get a good view of the servants' power levels now.

"All this, and we haven't even been to the church yet."

"It matters not, piccolo.  Now if you don't mind I am going to fix up your armory a bit."  Caster was looking through his book intently, as if searching for a certain page.

A black armor sat on a bust in front of Caster.  The armor was old, but well kept up with.  "Hey, my friend, I seem to be missing a couple pages here!"

"Oh yeah!  Damien reached into his backpack and handed Caster a couple more pages.  "These should have everything related to my armory within them."

"Ah!  Excelente!"  Caster set the pages in his book.  The book gave off a bright gold glow, then went back to normal.  The pages were now set in the book as if they had never left.

Caster went back to being wrapped up in his work, while Damien continued to stare at the projection.


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> The kids although 20 years old, were still thought of as kids, looked at Nero.
> "Sorry we didn't know you were going to be here, and we thought as little people know as possible and the less problems it would cause." Ella spoke to Nero in a shamed hushed voice.
> 
> Venetus looked at Nero and nodded. "Indeed, the same could be said for you. These warriors look up to you, how do you think they would feel if you died for whatever reason it is you entered the war, it is not my place to discuss either yours nor their reasons for joining, but I do understand risking yourself for your goal. Some people would rather die trying than exist in fault. Your right not all of us have the pleasure of being servants, but not all of us have the pleasure of being such naturally talented in their own right in the world of the living, both you and the twins are something many servants would be envious of."
> ...


"Looks like I can't out talk the three of you. Ah well, looks like I'll have to tag along just in case then. Lets go Saber."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> "I am a man of diplomacy, although I have a short temper."
> 
> Ruber looked at the woman as she pointed the scythe at him, as well as a scythe can be pointed.
> "I'm not afraid of you, if you can kill me why should I be scared, if I can kill you then why be scared. My father knows more about war than you or I could ever dream off, I have some of him in me to be sure."
> ...



The woman lets out a small laugh...

_"If you are in such dire need to death, why don't I grant you that wish" _

The woman slammed the butt of her scythe into the ground. Her appearance radiantly a divine beauty, almost transcendent in nature. 

_"You dare speak to me as if we are on the same level... I don't need your help... I don't need anyone"_ she roared at Ruber. Her eyes were fixed on him as well.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2013)

Ruber sighed. "Where you not paying attention, my goal is not to die. This mortal form aches at me, I wish to return to where I came from."

The woman started to shine with a beauty. "You almost remind me of my fathers lover, believe me that is a major compliment. And I don't believe we are on the same level, quite frankly I believe I am higher or should be, maybe my fears are unfounded, I'm just going a bit crazy and killing me right now will solve all my woes, but maybe not. Either way I just want to rip off this skin!"

Ruber then flipped over the little table the wine was one and shot up quite surprisingly, it was obvious even to the naked eye that his muscles were moving under his skin, getting bigger and smaller, his nails that were sharper than a moment ago he slashed across the part of his chest that was exposed and even though the blood started to flow fast because his muscles were moving everything around, the skin and wound started to close up rapidly. Ruber smiled.
"If you were really going to attack me you would have done it by now. Now stop being around the bush, because the way I see it, if your strong enough to kill me now, then you can dispose of me whenever my usefulness runs out, or your not strong enough to take me and you end up going back to your underworld."

-----

The twins and Venetus started walking with Nero and Saber. Venetus was walking next to Saber and was about to start conversation but he kept looking around distracted.
"Whats wrong?" Ella asked sensing his distress.
"It's Ruber he is upto something. That son of a bitch." Venetus said, his eyes glowing blue and his hands balled up into fists.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Ruber sighed. "Where you not paying attention, my goal is not to die. This mortal form aches at me, I wish to return to where I came from."
> 
> The woman started to shine with a beauty. "You almost remind me of my fathers lover, believe me that is a major compliment. And I don't believe we are on the same level, quite frankly I believe I am higher or should be, maybe my fears are unfounded, I'm just going a bit crazy and killing me right now will solve all my woes, but maybe not. Either way I just want to rip off this skin!"
> 
> ...



"Fool, if this was the world I originate from... you would have already been dead... I am extremely limited here do to the amusement of an higher entity, yet I am capable of reaping the very soul you have"   

Her eyes begin to glow as she stares at Ruber... 

"So how should we handle things here.. servant" she smirks


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2013)

"Sounds like you and your brother aren't on the best of terms", Saber pointed out dryly, "clenching your fists isn't really helping either."


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2013)

Ruber smiled naturally. "Then we have something in common then, and I don't mean our ravishing eyes. If we were where I originate from then you couldn't kill me, that isn't a brag or anything just the common truth. I suspect part of the idea of why I was brought here has to do with that." Waving his hand again the table righted itself. He let out a guttural sound and a bird flew into his hand.

"Do the work of a higher entity, that sounds surprisingly like what I'm trying to offer you. Let me help you win the grail and then you can wish us both back home, or on the off chance you don't make it and I get a chance to wish upon the grail, I do right by you." He said while holding the bird in his hand tightly.

"Because maybe if you die, you die in this limited form and that's exactly what I'm afraid of. If you have me watching your back until such a time as you can wish us back, then well really that's a win-win situation. And if you extend the same courtesy well then I'll just have to say that everyone wins, you lose an enemy and gain an ally working to the same goal as you." 

His eyes were glowing brighter. "I told you I am no servant, maybe when I was born I could have been tied to the cast of slavery and even in this flesh form I am trapped in it may be so, but I am no servant. You would do well to remember that, if it does indeed come to blows which I hope it does not, we can see whose cage is tougher and if we break the cocoon will we be gifted with a dead larvae or shall a joyous butterfly break free, we can settle the question now if your so adamant, but if your smart we can settle this at the end and maybe all get what we want." Ruber snapped the neck of the bird with his fingers, and used his sharp finger nail to cut down its middle. He gently plucked out the small birds heart and placed it in his palm.

"For now, while I am trapped here, whether you kill me now or later, I would like you to know my name and remember it, whether you want to or not and maybe get an alias to call you by, its good to know the name of he or she who slays you is it not. You can call me Quin Ruber." He said still holding out the heart while eating the bird with his other hand.



---------
Venetus looked at Saber. "Who said he was my brother?"


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2013)

"The fact that he looks like you perhaps.", Saber replied.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2013)

Venetus nodded. "Fair point, although in this world that doesn't always mean what it appears, your attire is very nice I have an idea as to where you hail." (Eye for Art C)

"So Saber is it, you seem like a brave warrior, it seems as if our partners have a healthy connection I'd like to extend my hand." Venetus put out his hand.


----------



## Ice (Jun 9, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Venetus nodded. "Fair point, although in this world that doesn't always mean what it appears, your attire is very nice I have an idea as to where you hail." (Eye for Art C)
> 
> "So Saber is it, you seem like a brave warrior, it seems as if our partners have a healthy connection I'd like to extend my hand." Venetus put out his hand.



"Me? A brave warrior? That was a long time ago. I'm just an old man now.", Saber said in reply, still taking the offered hand however.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Ruber smiled naturally. "Then we have something in common then, and I don't mean our ravishing eyes. If we were where I originate from then you couldn't kill me, that isn't a brag or anything just the common truth. I suspect part of the idea of why I was brought here has to do with that." Waving his hand again the table righted itself. He let out a guttural sound and a bird flew into his hand.
> 
> "Do the work of a higher entity, that sounds surprisingly like what I'm trying to offer you. Let me help you win the grail and then you can wish us both back home, or on the off chance you don't make it and I get a chance to wish upon the grail, I do right by you." He said while holding the bird in his hand tightly.
> 
> ...



_"You are mistaken... I care nothing of this war... My only objective is to kill the servants and end this game with the entity" _

The woman turned her head preparing to leave. She was done here, for there was nothing more to discuss.

_"I am the Angel of Death to all servants.... I reap away the precious things they cling too... I reap away the legends they stand firm on... I can even reap away the very ideas they stand firm on and take hold of them and cast them into the abyss"  _

She was at the edge of the building, looking downwards at the city.

_"Lets hope we never meet again, servant"_ she stated before she jumps off towards the city below


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2013)

"No come back! I'll fucking kill you!" Ruber shouted.
As she jumped of the edge of the building, she didn't see what happened next. There was a loud inhuman sound coming from where she had just jumped from as she floated away. 

If she had come back to look any time soon, she would have seen destruction. There was a hole in the roof of the building now and that hole lead downwards to the apartments of this apartment block. The door to every apartment on the top most floor was broken down, and blood was smeared everywhere.

Ruber was standing in the course, wiping the blood from his hands and mouth with his red robe. "She made me angry" He sighed. "She didn't even try to kill me, I guess that means something." As he said that a woman who was not quite dead started to whimper, and Ruber looked back at her, he smiled a toothy smile and then there was more screaming.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> "No come back! I'll fucking kill you!" Ruber shouted.
> As she jumped of the edge of the building, she didn't see what happened next. There was a loud inhuman sound coming from where she had just jumped from as she floated away.
> 
> If she had come back to look any time soon, she would have seen destruction. There was a hole in the roof of the building now and that hole lead downwards to the apartments of this apartment block. The door to every apartment on the top most floor was broken down, and blood was smeared everywhere.
> ...



The woman glided through the air... jumping from rooftop to rooftop. She then dive straight downwards towards the street itself, landing on a car (which she nearly cause to flip-over by the impact). The driver was terrified of this event but she paid no mind and proceeded to walk the streets looking for shelter


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 10, 2013)

Lancer was astonished, to say the least.
Not by the amounts of books of values immeasurable. Not by the stone paved floor and the curved wooden bookcases that held the books so gently. Not even by the marvels of technology humanity had achieved, being capable of searching so huge amounts of data in such a short amount of time.
No, what astonished her was..._this_.
"Wow! WOW! Woah! Wow wow wow!! Woahah!" 
Seriously. Libraries must be something like his own personal heaven. "Tobi is HAPPY!!" Or his form of ecstasy. 
At the very least, he is bending in the ways a human should. If not, it would be very disturbing to see him while disobeying the laws of biology. _There are ways a person should not bend in, human, god or whatever._
"Seriously, calm down, boke! They are just books! Paper with marks! What's so exciting about them?"
"Books? Exciting? No, books are boring."
Lancer felt something twitch somewhere on her forehead, accompanied with an increasing headache and an urge to crash his skull into oblivion. Then what was he dancing about until now?
"It's what's inside them that's super."
Tobi jumped and hang himself from the highest self, scanning the jungle of paper and ink to find something to show her so she could understand. "Look! So many good stories here! Don Quixote, Count of Monte Cristo, A Child counts the Stars, Romeo and Ju- Oh no, not this one. Definitely not this one. Tobi hates stories where people die like that. But aside that, aren't these stories just wonderful to read?"
He turned to _______, her gaze looking into a random -to his perspective- direction. He looked towards the same direction too. Now that he was not as excited as he was before, he came to notice a slight...Warmth of sorts that pointed to that direction. He looked at Lancer, hoping for some explanation.
"A Master. Servantless so far."
"...Servant-less is not a word, if Tobi remembers correctly."
"Just come, idiot."
They walked past the series of bookshelves and reached the source of this otherworldly warmth. Lancer, though her first time in this predicament, could feel the slight flow of magic energies a Master's seal emitted. Her Master emitted them too -Or at least for the brief moments he didn't block it out (Lancer: _Seriously, it's not possible!_)-. They moved in caution. 
After a few more seconds of walking, they reached a pair of gates, the magic coming from right behind the gates. Lancer motioned her Master to go on the left side of the gate, as she was moving to the right. Turning into a gas of smoke, he moved swiftly there before re-materializing into the faceless black being with the weird clothing he was.
They didn't wait for long. The gates opened widely. And behind there was a man...A man who was...
"...Why is he naked?"
"...Tobi doesn't want to know..."


----------



## manidk (Jun 10, 2013)

"Hey, Caster, I think it's about time we head over to the church, don't you?"

"Yes, my friend, preparations are ready!"  Caster had finished all of his work on the armor a while back and was now absorbed in something else.

Damien smirked, looking at Caster's latest work.

"Heh, shall we then?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDDoqAksEn0[/YOUTUBE]

"...Repeat that again."

The flickering blue image of Tsuchimikado's face turns deadly serious. "Kami-Yan. You've been sent 25 years into the future to a place called Fuyuki, some distance away from Academy City."

"Tell me why, Tsuchimikado."

"There's an event that occurs every few years there, called the Holy Grail War."

"The actual Holy Grail?!" Even Touma, ignorant as he was on the teachings of Christianity, had heard of the legendary artifact said to have been the cup that Christ drank from at the last supper, which contained his blood and thus possessed the power to grant miracles to whomever bore it.

"It's one of many that have appeared throughout history, Kami-Yan. We don't know if its the real thing or not, but it certainly possesses immense power as a supposed omnipotent wish-granting device."

"Why hasnt the English Church made a move for it up until now, then?"

Rather than Tsuchimikado, the one that answers this question is Index. "Because the Catholics are the ones that hold influence over the mediation of it, so naturally the English Church could do nothing direct. Touma, I was sent in as a mediator for the 5th War, but I was made a Master instead, and was unable to even do anything. My Servant Caster was defeated, and I was killed than revived by the power of the Servants present.

"Touma. This war is dangerous. In the present time, we're unable to do anything to stop it."

Touma pauses, having shut the doors to the library behind him. "Index...Why was I sent into the future?"

Index stares at Tsuchimikado, who answers him. "I don't know, Kami-yan. It might be due to your right arm, or maybe its because its you who was sent, so that you could bring this to an end after all. All I know is that the General Superintendant and that Archbishop both demanded you be sent to that time, and that place, with me and Index to guide you from the present."

Touma sighs, and scratches the back of his head once more, before twitching as the feeling of searing pain lances across his left hand.

"What's...this red mark on my hand?"

"Touma, those are the Command Seals. It looks like the Grail has chosen you to be a Master in this war."

"Master?"

"It means you can summon a Servant. A Heroic Spirit of legend to fight alongside you, Touma."

"I see..." Touma looks down, confirming something, "Now shouldnt there be somewhere nearby where I can buy some clothes?!"

"Nyahaha, Kami-yan, now that you're a Master, if you don't summon a Servant, you'll be attacked by other Masters, you know? Each of those Servants is comparable to someone like that Kanzaki-chaaaan~"

The sunglasses wearing triple agent begins smirking. "Tsuchimikado's right, Touma! Hurry up and summon your Servant!"

The boy grabs his head in both his hands, "HOW DO I DO THAT?! I can't even use magic, dammit!"

"Dont worry, dont worry, we've got it all under control!" Tsuchimikado then begins to read something off a notepad in front of him, "Hrm...go to the fiction section, there should have been a summoning circle and materials prepared beforehand?"

Touma does so, running there at full speed. When he arrives, he begins to check the disheveled area before coming across a row with an occult circle drawn in the middle of it. In the center of which lies an old book with a cover written in a foreign language.

"Do I have to read it?"

"Of course not, Kam-yan, just stand in front of the circle, drop some blood onto the circle, and repeat after me!"

Touma walks to the circle, and bites into the skin of his thumb, drawing blood. He lets some gather into a bud, before letting it drop into the circle below, causing it to glow eerily.

" Silver and iron to the origin. Gem and the archduke of contracts to the cornerstone. The ancestor is my great master Schweinorg.
 The alighted wind becomes a wall. The gates in the four directions close, coming from the crown, the three-forked road that leads to the kingdom circulate.
 Shut (fill). Shut (fill). Shut (fill). Shut (fill). Shut (fill).
 Repeat every five times.
 Simply, shatter once filled.
 ――――I announce. 
 Your self is under me, my fate(doom) is in your sword. 
 In accordance with the resort of the Holy Grail, if you abide by this feeling, this reason, then answer.
 Here is my oath. I am the one who becomes all the good of the world of the dead, I am the one who lays out all the evil of the world of the dead.
 You, seven heavens clad in three words of power, arrive from the ring of deterrence, O keeper of the balance ―――！"

_What is this supposed to even mean...?_

The book opens up with a strong wind blowing through the aisle, the pages fluttering loudly, like the wings of countless birds taking flight at once. A shining light erupts, and the shockwave sends Kamijou flying back into a bookcase, knocking it over as the wind is knocked out of him.

The wind dies down, and a man dressed in fine clothes, clearly perfectly tailored for him, is kneeling in the circle.

He picks up the book with a faint smile of familiarity, before dropping it. His face is that of an older man, clearly ravaged by madness and anguish taking their toll over several years.

Touma looks up, "Who...are you?"

The man turns toward Touma, bowing slightly. "I am Servant Avenger. It is good to meet you, my Master."

Index's voice rings in Touma's ear, "You just summoned your Servant! But...um...Im not familiar with Servant Avenger? Hmm..."

Avenger turns towards Touma, "I am not too familiar with the current era, but I do not think that public nudity is yet allowed, Master."

The highschool boy just stares blankly at the Servant, still attempting to process all of these sudden developments.


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2013)

Ruber was angry and when he was angry it showed on his face, he wanted to be worshiped and wasn't feeling like going back to Venetus, he would judge and complain like he had a right to, that self righteous son of a bitch.

Ruber was sitting in the living room of one of the houses he had previously run through taking out his fury. Everyone one as going about their business, as if Ruber had not broken in and caused havoc, the blood had all been cleaned up and everyone was showing much more vitality, Ruber was being treated like a king among them, like a god as he should.

"You woman!" he called out pointing to one of the women walking past it, everyone in this level of the apartment block had opened themselves up to each other. The woman turned to Ruber and her eyes a faint red, she bowed and walked up to him.

"My lord." She said. Ruber smiled and beckoned her closer, he ran his hand through her hair as she knelt before him. "I don't even need to go back to those shit stained mongrel twins, Venetus is more a people, pleb person than I. I was born to rule and I died to rule." He said smiling, while stroking the head of the blonde woman.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 10, 2013)

Assassin stood inside the earthen hollow he'd made, inspecting the final product. It seemed stable enough. It had taken some time to find a satisfactory hiding place, and he'd passed the location on to his master before leaving. They would be meeting the mediator and officially joining the war today.

Kneeling and placing his hands palm down on the ground, Assassin called forth the object that was all but synonymous with his name:

Noble Phantasm: Well of Ascension!

With a grinding, cracking sound, the earth and rock at the bottom of the hollow distended away from Assassin's hands, forming a bowl a few feet wide. Assassin stood up and dusted his hands and knees off. It was done. Sixteen days from now, the Well would awaken, and the war would be all but over. Assassin left, leaving the Well in utter darkness.

Terry was buttoning up his collar when he heard Assassin say "It is done, Master."
"Good." Terry said. "And all your other preparations?"
"Complete." Assassin said. Terry snorted softly. They damn well better be complete. Assassin wore dozens of rings and other jewelry made out of multitudes of different metals, and several different bands of metal over his arms and legs. Though Assassin insisted they were necessary for maximum effectiveness, Terry thought it was all a bit excessive. That he didn't clank when he walked showed that being a member of the Assassin class payed dividends. As they walked out the door, Terry stopped and frowned as one of the Fey that served him came and whispered in his ear.
"Is something wrong, Master?" Assassin asked, as he pulled open the driver's side door.
"Nothing terribly urgent. It seems that three Servants were engaged in combat a few minutes ago; they since disengaged. It seems we are behind events, if battles are breaking out already. Let us make haste to the church." Terry said.
"Agreed. If you would enter the vehicle?" Assassin said, getting in the car and pulling the door shut.
"Wait, can you drive?" Terry said, walking around to the passengers side.
"Of course I can, Master." Assassin said, sounding hurt. "I may not be a Rider class, but operating this vehicle is well within the scope of my abilities."
"Oh. I guess I just assumed you hadn't come from a mechanized world." Terry said, buckling in. He wrapped a scarf around his face and pulled up a hood. His part in the rebirth of the British Empire made going incognito a wise option at this point. Revealing his identity risked revealing his hand.
"Oh, I don't. At least, not while I was alive." Assassin said, starting the car.
_"What?"_
"Don't fret, Master. The theory is straight forward, I am confident I can operate this machine successfully."
"Assassin wai--GAAAAHARRAAAGH!!!" Terry stared screaming at the top of his lungs as Assassin put the car in reverse and floored the accelerator.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

The woman was in a room resting... an abandon house in the inner city.... 



> Hehehehehehe
> Servants giving you a hard time, I see
> You will never accomplish your mission....
> Never.....



"Shut up and get out of my mind" she retort



> I am your heart... you scream of this... so I granted it to you...
> 
> Everlasting Battle till you perish
> 
> Hehehehehehe



A vivid screening of horrifying images of her past flashes through her mind, waking her from her rest... She was clearly sweating... her scythe right next to her on the side of the mat she had rested on.

She then glance out at the city... wondering where to strike next


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2013)

As they were walking down the street to the Church. Venetus closed his eyes and sent a message to Ruber.
_Oi where are you, you son of a bitch_

Ruber cracked his eyes as he was dizzy on wine and sent a message back to Venetus
_I'm enjoying the pleasures of the flesh and ego

_Venetus sighed and continued walking, Ruber was an asshole he always had been and always will be for eternity. Venetus balled his hands as his anger made visible by the glowing blue eyes and the fanged grimace. 

Perhaps this wasn't the war he would get his wish, he felt sorry for the twins though, he had been listening in on their conversation and he knew they were burdened with the power of magic.


----------



## Ice (Jun 11, 2013)

Nero sighed to himself. Sometimes the war was more trouble than it was worth. It was fine with him though. If he managed to win, he would use the wish to save the twins from their magecraft. He suspected that it was Ra interfering with their bodies or minds. It was no wonder that exorcism would not work if that was true. 

In front of him lay the Church. Memories came back to him. Ah, how rash he was back then. Though he couldn't say he had really improved much in that area.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 11, 2013)

Kassad opened the doors to the church. It still looked new from the rebuilding. After that battle all those years ago, the old Fuyuki church was destroyed, leaving only rubble behind. Work on the new one began five years ago and only completed earlier this year.  Kassad was surprised that even with new advanced construction tools, it still took so long to build a church. Either the workers were useless or the Association decided to do some modifications.

Inside the church, rows of pews filled the space. A long red carpet led from the door to the front of the church, where a pedestal was placed. The church was lit by holographic candles. The building was nearly deserted, its only occupant was a man in an expensive looking suit standing behind the pedestal. The man had a red scarf around his neck. Despite the man's age, he already had a head full of white hair.

Kassad walked up the length of the church, extending his hand as he closed the distance between the two.

"So we meet again. I'm surprised you're overseeing the war this time." Kassad said.

The man gripped Kassad's hand in a firm handshake, replying "Who else were they going to choose? Matou Rin? She's always off doing her research. Good luck to them if they want to find her."

"Well I'm glad you got chosen. Keeping things under control should be a piece of cake for you. I'm surprised it's only you here though. Didn't the grail choose a Ruler?"

"Yes, but Ruler ran off a while ago though. Said somethnig about feeling a disturbance. She lost me when she said that and walked off.  Anyways, I'm sure you want to start preparations as fast as possible. So let's get things started for you. I officially recognize you as a Master in the Holy Grail War. Go on and prepare. I'm sure you already have some plans ready."

Smiling, Kassad turned and headed for the exit, saying one last thing as he left.

"My plans are the best. A bit of undercover work, a bit of hunting, and before you know it, I'll be the only one left."

As Kassad closed the doors behind him, the man scratched his head.


"...you lost me"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDDoqAksEn0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "...Repeat that again."
> 
> ...




Lancer and Tobi looked at the whole process of the summoning, the former in caution and the latter in awe... Okay, maybe both in awe, but Lancer did definitely not get that mesmerized by the summoning. She at least had enough tact to not drool on her own clothes. _How do you drool anyway?_
But, the situation at hand was precisely what they needed. They could use the confusion to get rid of the extra competition. They didn't even need to go for the Servant. The Master seemed weak, he hardly even noticed them. He wouldn't even notice he died.
It was the perfect opportunity. Tobi should realize it too.
"Hey, boke, here's what we do, we are going to- What the fuck?!"
"Tobi finds your suit so cool! Can Tobi touch it! Can he, pleaase?"
In reflex, Lancer's hand connected to her forehead. _Why did I not expect this?_


----------



## TehChron (Jun 11, 2013)

Touma finally regains his senses long enough to realize he wasnt the only person there.

Then he realized he was naked.

"Eeeeeh?! I need clothes, dammit!"

Avenger on the other hand, was slightly amused by Tobis enthusiasm. "By all means, inspect it, young man. The clothes are indeed fine, are they not?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Touma finally regains his senses long enough to realize he wasnt the only person there.
> 
> Then he realized he was naked.
> 
> ...



"So...shiny." Tobi's form flickered and his outfit changed, even for a moment's notice, into the garments of the old Servant before changing back in a wave like motion. He had not seen threads so well tailored, so royal-like, so...shiny.
His eyes grew three times bigger, and along with them, so did Lancer's urge to punch him out cold.
Hiding not an option anymore, she too came out of her hiding and came near the two men.
"If we ever go back into our shopping trip, I'm putting a leash on you. With spikes. AND ACID!"
She grabbed Tobi from his...ear(?) and dragged him away from the Avenger. He was a Servant, after all. An enemy. Ones that should not be trusted by any means. 
"Oh yeah, this is Tobi and the miss here is __-"
_Thud!_
But, then again, this was Tobi they were talking about. The only way to keep from being stupid was to keep him unconscious. 
She cursed under her breath something that was a mix of Korean, Taiwan and Chinese, with a little bit of French in it just for extra. This was _not_ No, this was just a dream from which she would wake up from soon enough. 
She felt her eyes watering. _Why is he so stupid?!_ She rattled, raged, kicked a bookcase to the point it collapsed, but the situation was still the same. At least she stopped him from revealing her true name. That was something.
She sighed and looked at the two other occupants. A nudity freak and his...butler. _Not creepy and gay at all._
Hoping to dust off some of the awkwardness that was now obvious on their faces, Lancer said just as awkwardly; "Uh....Heyo...."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2013)

On top of another high building... she stood watching again...

Her scythe strapped on her back... she begins to chant a spell...


As she finished, A white crow appeared out of thin air... wit darken-reddish wings.. its eyes had the same color as the woman. 

"Go out and find'em" 

The crow lets out a high pitch noise before setting out into the city


----------



## TehChron (Jun 11, 2013)

"Good evening, young lady" Avenger casually greeted the woman in casual dress, "It is a pleasure to meet you," he gave a formal bow. It was completely natural, the movements and expression were perfect, practiced, and sincere to any untrained eye.

"I apologize for my Masters state of undress, but alas, I lack the ability to fix the problem directly." He lightly gestures towards Touma, whos gazing at each of them in turn while covering his modesty with an open book.

Beads of sweat begin dripping down his forehead as Touma begins muttering to himself,

"Shut up...your fault...stupid...misfortune..."

Avenger returns his,attention to Lancer, and extends his hand, "Would you like to accompany us? A young beauty such as yourself should make the time pass much more quickly."

Touma turns to stare at Avenger.

"...Are you saying we're going to get me clothes?"

"Of course, Master."

Touma nods slowly in response. "Alright, but afterwards we need to go to the church in the city...?"

"Naturally, Master." Avenger marches back to the double doors, and flings them open.

"Come, my Master! Let us away!"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Good evening, young lady" Avenger casually greeted the woman in casual dress, "It is a pleasure to meet you," he gave a formal bow. It was completely natural, the movements and expression were perfect, practiced, and sincere to any untrained eye.
> 
> "I apologize for my Masters state of undress, but alas, I lack the ability to fix the problem directly." He lightly gestures towards Touma, whos gazing at each of them in turn while covering his modesty with an open book.
> 
> ...



"Ah! Tobi and-" "Lancer" "were out for shopping too!" "Lancer" "- too had been summoned stark nak-" _*Thud!*_
_I don't care if this causes braindamage. You talk too much for your own health!_
But what was this church the two talked about? Perhaps following them would be for the best. She was not aware much of the procedures that took part in the Holy Grail War. She had heard rumors however.
Perhaps Tobi's friendly approach was for the best after all.
"Sigh...Like Boke here said, we too are out for clothes."
Tobi shot up, having already recovered from Lancer's karate chop. "Oh yes! You two should come with Tobi and Lancer!"
_And he can be taught, people!_ Lancer hardly stopped herself from jumping around. 
Adjusting her only garment, she gestured the two. "So, shopping trip?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 11, 2013)

"Indeed, young sir!"

And Avenger waved down a taxi at the bottom of the staircase leading to the door.

"Worry not, my friends! I have informed the driver of your dangerous levels of intoxication! We shall be fine traveling to the local clothes shop."

Avenger opened the door to the backseat of the cab, as Touma swiftly leaped in, still covering himself.

"After you," The older man said with an accommodating smile.


----------



## manidk (Jun 11, 2013)

Damien walked through the church doors, alone.

Approaching the man standing at the pulpit, he pulled the sleeve back on his left arm, revealing his command seals.

"Name's Damien, master of Caster.  I take it you're our mediator?"


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2013)

Ruber was sitting down and being brought food. He sighed.
"You know I may just stay here, gorging myself until someone decides to come looking for me, I can't be bothered with an agenda." He said pouring himself another glass of wine.

"I do wonder how my dear brother is getting on though, with those twins of his." He mused as he nibbled part of the doormice skewers he had. 

-----
Venetus on the other hand was getting annoyed, he could pull out something from his bag of tricks, but that may anger Ruber and when that happened things never went well. 

Soon the church was in full view and Venetus sighed because that means this could somewhat start and soon.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 12, 2013)

Emiya Shirou turned towards the sound. Another pair has arrived.

"Welcome, I am the overseer for this war, Emiya Shirou. Er, you're here to register right?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Indeed, young sir!"
> 
> And Avenger waved down a taxi at the bottom of the staircase leading to the door.
> 
> ...



Tobi too motioned Lancer in a "ladies first" manner to enter the cab. Entering heads first, two rather distinguishing facts reminded of Tobi why they went out in the first place.
One, she had a tail. A fluffy one, but still, a tail is a tail.
Two...
Her lack of undergarment....Which of course did not go unnoticed by the driver...
"Well, look at dat. Quite a crazy night the two of you had, huh? And a nice tail ya have there too. It's almost as if it's real. The tuxedo dude over there never told me we had such party animals here." 
Being it because of the driver's English accent -In the middle of Fuyuki of all places- or the fact he even dared to imply that she had laid with that lowly orangutan of a man. She settled with kicking the front seat, unhinging it from its position.
"Oi, girl, that wasn't necessary, yes?"
"Just! Shut it!"
The cab driver simply did as told, wanting to escape the approaching wave of anger that he himself had caused. The driver looked outside, at Tobi, who had now the form he had gone out with; Black hair, blue eyes, a normal outfit and gloves. As Tobi came inside and sat by Lancer's side, another epiphany struck the talkative driver. "Oh, I now get it."
"Sigh...What?!"
"Yo're mad 'cause you didn't get sexy time with your boyfriend over he-" _Smack!_
"That's not a way to talk to a girl, Mister Driver!!"
"Ouch...Sorry mate..."
...At this point, you'd expect Lancer to be the one to hit him. Well, you're mistaken. It was Tobi.
It almost fluttered Lancer..."But it's true."...weren't it for the short results.
Next thing the driver knew, he met the iron fist of a very angry redhead.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

"Hmph. Youth." Avenger produced a small diamond. "I apologize for the convenience, but this should be enough to cover your inconveniences, I believe. Take us to the nearest clothes shop that you know to be open, we shall take it from there."

"Buddy, there ain't no way Im not gonna..." His words trailed off as he turned around and stared at the stone in Avenger's hand. "That real?" The older Servant gave a slow nod in answer.

"I did not have the opportunity to get it exchanged into the local currency, but it should be no problem for you to do so at a later time, young man."

The driver gave an audible gulp, "Whatever you say, boss!"

The cab drove for less than 30 seconds and arrived at a shopping center. The night was still young, and so most of the clothes stores were still open.

"Keep the engine running, young man, it would not do for my Master to be seen in public in his current state. I hope you understand." Avenger then turns towards Tobi, "Would you like to accompany me in obtaining something for your lady friend, young sir?"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 12, 2013)

The crow came back and landed on the woman's shoulder...

She now had a layout of several servants locations... 

"Who shall I tackle first" she ponders, inspecting the city from above.

Then her eyes fixed on a location, and with a smirk she proceed to jump from the building 

"The angel of death awaits you, servant"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Hmph. Youth." Avenger produced a small diamond. "I apologize for the convenience, but this should be enough to cover your inconveniences, I believe. Take us to the nearest clothes shop that you know to be open, we shall take it from there."
> 
> "Buddy, there ain't no way Im not gonna..." His words trailed off as he turned around and stared at the stone in Avenger's hand. "That real?" The older Servant gave a slow nod in answer.
> 
> ...


"Tobi will!" Getting out of the car, he looked one last time to the people inside it. "Play nice, okay?" he said cheerfully.
Lancer felt a vein on her forehead pop, but she did not react violently this time. "Just buy something nice. And make sure it doesn't show much skin. I don't want perverts like this fucker here to undress me with their disgusting eyes."
"OI!"
"But don't have it cover too much either! It's hot in here!"
"T-Tobi will make sure..." He hit the cab, signalling the driver to go wait at the parking lot. "So, let's go, Mister Tuxedo!"
He strolled over the elderly Servant, his face gleaming with joy. Now, what should he buy that didn't show but didn't cover much skin?
His eyes fell on a store with long coats, a sleeveless red one gripping his attention like a hook. 
And it only cost 4,800 yen.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

Avenger proceeded into the store, eyeing a set of simple white shirts that seemed well suited for his Master.

"Hmm...Excuse me, do you have anything a bit more...fine?" He said, waving down a store employee.

She nodded, and directed him to the brand name section.

"Excellent." 

Spotting Tobi, he waved him over to inspect his choices, while Avenger began piling a great deal of black leather and denim into the surprised arms of the shopkeeper.

"Now then. Show me where you keep the shoes."


----------



## manidk (Jun 12, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Emiya Shirou turned towards the sound. Another pair has arrived.
> 
> "Welcome, I am the overseer for this war, Emiya Shirou. Er, you're here to register right?"



"Ah, yes I am," Damien extended his hand towards the man, "As I said, My name is Damien, and I am master of Caster."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Avenger proceeded into the store, eyeing a set of simple white shirts that seemed well suited for his Master.
> 
> "Hmm...Excuse me, do you have anything a bit more...fine?" He said, waving down a store employee.
> 
> ...



After purchasing the longcoat -the short sleeved version, instead-, he found a plain black T-Shirt. The problem was the size of the T-shirt though. And its elasticity. He couldn't tell what size he should get for his friend. If it was too small, it would be classified as revealing and he would get pounded. If it was too big, she would think he implied she's fat and he would get pounded.
_Her boobs make Tobi's life difficult..._
He decided to go for the one with the 3 Xs. With the same criteria, he picked other two, knowing full well that a woman would refuse to wear the same clothes daily. _Anna did that at least..._ 
He looked at the elder Servant's direction and in particular, the shoes he was presented. Inspired, he strolled too at the shoes section of the store and started searching through the goods.  _She could use a pair of boots. They did wonders to Tobi._
He chose a plain pair of scarlet red boots, along with a pair of heels and a sportswear, before going to the trousers section of the shop. _I wonder if ______ likes shorts...Yeah, she must like 'em._ Before reaching the trousers section though, his -now blue- eyes met a rather intriguing skirt. _Hmmmm...A little short...But girls like skirts, right?_


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ah, yes I am," Damien extended his hand towards the man, "As I said, My name is Damien, and I am master of Caster."



"Then I recognize you as a Master of the war. Do you have any questions that need answering?"


----------



## manidk (Jun 12, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "Then I recognize you as a Master of the war. Do you have any questions that need answering?"



Damien thought for a minute.  He considering inquiring if the mediator had heard anything about The Order's enemies interfering in the war... But decided to save it for another time.

"No, thank you.  Unless you need anything from me, I'll be heading out now."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 12, 2013)

A figure sat watching the group in the store... her scythe strapped on her back and she was grinning heavily. Targets have been acquired, and with a snap of her fingers, ghost-like entities emerged from thin-air.. She had formed contracts with them as well as having access to more demonic entities due to her practice of Necromancy.

_"Get there attention, will ya"_ she says softly... and the ghost-like entities charged forward into the clothing store


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

God of LoL said:


> After purchasing the longcoat -the short sleeved version, instead-, he found a plain black T-Shirt. The problem was the size of the T-shirt though. And its elasticity. He couldn't tell what size he should get for his friend. If it was too small, it would be classified as revealing and he would get pounded. If it was too big, she would think he implied she's fat and he would get pounded.
> _Her boobs make Tobi's life difficult..._
> He decided to go for the one with the 3 Xs. With the same criteria, he picked other two, knowing full well that a woman would refuse to wear the same clothes daily. _Anna did that at least..._
> He looked at the elder Servant's direction and in particular, the shoes he was presented. Inspired, he strolled too at the shoes section of the store and started searching through the goods.  _She could use a pair of boots. They did wonders to Tobi._
> He chose a plain pair of scarlet red boots, along with a pair of heels and a sportswear, before going to the trousers section of the shop. _I wonder if ______ likes shorts...Yeah, she must like 'em._ Before reaching the trousers section though, his -now blue- eyes met a rather intriguing skirt. _Hmmmm...A little short...But girls like skirts, right?_




"These are perfect." Avenger pulls up a pair of boots in his Masters size. "Do you happen to have any sunglasses for purchase as well?" The older man then waves to his younger companion, "I'll be buying what my friend has picked out, as well."

When the clerk brings him a pair of large sunglasses, Avenger grins in satisfaction, before reaching into his pocket and producing a gold bar. "I believe this should cover it. Bag them all right away!"

He begins laughing to himself, when he stops abruptly, detecting the approaching Servant, and it's odd minions.

"Young sir, it would be best if something could be done discreetly, don't you think?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "These are perfect." Avenger pulls up a pair of boots in his Masters size. "Do you happen to have any sunglasses for purchase as well?" The older man then waves to his younger companion, "I'll be buying what my friend has picked out, as well."
> 
> When the clerk brings him a pair of large sunglasses, Avenger grins in satisfaction, before reaching into his pocket and producing a gold bar. "I believe this should cover it. Bag them all right away!"
> 
> ...



Tobi looked at the Servant, before understanding. "They feel like the goo Tobi had to clean from the library's attic...Yucky..."
Getting out of the store, Tobi started evaporating and becoming one with the very air they were breathing. A little different perhaps, as the mark's energies still didn't escape.  "Tobi's sure though that he wants Tobi to play with his friends!" he said cheerfully, before finally dispersing completely and heading towards the smaller presences. "And Tobi shall play."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

God of LoL said:


> Tobi looked at the Servant, before understanding. "They feel like the goo Tobi had to clean from the library's attic...Yucky..."
> Getting out of the store, Tobi started evaporating and becoming one with the very air they were breathing. A little different perhaps, as the mark's energies still didn't escape.  "Tobi's sure though that he wants Tobi to play with his friends!" he said cheerfully, before finally dispersing completely and heading towards the smaller presences. "And Tobi shall play."



Avenger nods seriously, watching Tobi depart.

"Excuse me...sir? I don't believe we have change for this."

Avenger turned to stare at her incredulously. "Young lady, I do not need change."

He then moves to pick up the bags of clothes, before his arm is gripped by a lurking security guard. "Sir, we're gonna need to get this checked out first."

Avenger quirked an eyebrow, "I'm afraid I do not have time to wait."

The guard then sighed, reaching for a walkie talkie, before a man's hand shot out, grabbing the guard's arm and holding it in place. Avenger gave his own sigh, before adding, "I am sorry, but you see, my servants tend to be rather protective of me."

He then lifts up the gold bar from where he had dropped it with his free hand, and slams it into the security guards face, knocking him out on the spot. Avenger and his servant picked up the clothes bags, before Avenger fished out a couple of diamonds, and placed them into the hand of the employee that had helped him with selecting the clothes.

"For your trouble."

He then broke out at a run towards the taxi, throwing the bags at Lancer and Touma, "Get dressed, young lady, your friend appears to have gotten into some trouble!"

The cabbie keeps his eyes firmly ahead, having learned his lesson from the last few times, "Master, you'll need to as well."

"Uh...sure, Avenger...thanks. ...Shut _up_, Tsuchimikado..."

Avenger's Master was indeed an odd one, he would need to ask him why he was talking to himself at a later time, but for now, they had more pressing matters to attend to.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

A flying object hurtled towards Fuyuki at Mach 3, it's movements were completely unlike a fighter jet, and resembled the buzzing travel of some kind of supernatural dragonfly instead.

It zoomed towards the imploded remains of Mt. Enzo, and descended into the newly grown forest that had sprung up after the previous one had been burned to the ground.



It landed upon its fin like wings, and a man stepped out from what could only possibly be the crafts cockpit.

He tapped the side of it, and the object became completely invisible, You would need to be physically touching it in order to discover it's presence without the consent of the one who cast the spell.

The man with faded blonde hair began walking, determined to find some vestiges of the powerful energies that had once coursed through the mountain. They would be ideal for performing a summon.

He knew from experience, after all.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 12, 2013)

Screams began to echo down the street, and suddenly the crowd of ghost creatures approaching the store was dispersed with a chorus of shrieks as black Rolls Royce careened right through them. The driver hit the breaks, and the car was hauled forward by momentum through the storefront window of a nearby clothing store, nearly crashing into a young man who had just walked out.
The car came to a shrieking halt right in the middle of the store, its bumper nudging over the sock racks. All was silent except for the tinkling of glass as more fell from the window, and the ticking sound of the engine cooling. Then the passenger door was flung open, and a hooded man with a scarf flung himself out of the vehicle. The driver's side door opened, and Assassin stepped out, peering over the hood at his Master. 
"Are you all right?" he asked.
"WHAT THE BLOODY HELL DO YOU THINK, YOU BASTARD?!" Terry shrieked, shoveing himself upright. "YOU ARE NEVER TO DRIVE AGAIN! EVER! IF HAVE TO USE A BLOODY COMMAND SEAL TO MAKE SURE YOU DO AS I SAY, THEN BY GEORGE I WILL!!!"
"As you command, my Master." Assassin said. "Now, if you're done throwing a tantrum like a child, I believe that we are disturbing the good customer here. Also, judging by the way those spirits are gathering again, I think we about to come under attack shortly." Terry noticed people staring at him some standing over an unconscious man in a security guards uniform.
"Erm. Hello."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 12, 2013)

Tobi stood before the many ghosts that were called by the mysterious entity, even if he could not be seen in the state he was. 
They were swift and moved quickly, terrorizing the unfortunate civilians that were just enjoying their evening.
Standing between them, he changed his form again. This time in that of a miniscule sun. The heat intensed, burning and melting all, reducing them in nothing but ashes.The only thing that contained this sun's heat from going awry and burning the running civilians was its ridiculously small size. Water wouldn't extinguish this fire. It was a tiny core of a sun, nothing could put out this fire. It would only fuel it, give it the nutrients it needs; Atoms. And Earth's atmosphere, reach in H20, was reach of that fuel of the live giving orb of fire that hing itself in the sky.
It was, after all, a simple matter of physics.


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2013)

The twins, Venetus, Nero and Saber made their way to the church. Gabby opened the door and saw the mediator.

"Hello! I am Gabriel Di Christi and my sister Michaela Di Christi, we have come to resister for this war. But I'm not too sure on protocol."  He said with a shrug, noticing another master leaving.

-----
Elsewhere a cold chill was moving across the blood stained floor. Many many dead bodies lay across the ground, this was a meeting for those who had uncontrollable sexual desires and was a place for support. 

Their bodies scattered across the hall, some missing lungs, some the brain, some the kidneys, liver and so on. 

Words seeming to come from nowhere were rolling through the room.
_
My dear friend, you must be healed by now...
on the outside at least, I  hope you're not too ugly.
What a collection of scars you have. 
Never  forget who gave you the best of them, and be grateful, 
our scars have  the power to remind us that the past was real. 
We live in a primitive  time, don't we? Neither savage nor wise. 

Have you seen blood in the moonlight? It appears quite black. 

Killing must feel good to God, too... He does it all the time, and are we not created in His image? _

Smoke started to solidify and then two bodies were standing there.

_The great murderer and the great betrayer, turned against the lord you hide from the light, unwanted even by death, nature harms you and thus you must feed on the blood of the lords loved children, eternally damned you two are. 
_
_On behalf of myself and my late family, I thank you for coming. _

And then the two summoned creatures, after taking in the environment, remained confused but noticed a kindred spirit in each other, and began to lap up the blood from the dead bodies scattered around them.


----------



## Asune (Jun 12, 2013)

A small wood house covered by the darkness of the night, not only on the outside, but on the inside too.

A single man stood in front of a small crew...
The man dressed with a black light cloth, and a very light and small armor over it also of a black color; in fact, all his dressing was black and light, allowing him to confuse with the darkness of the night.....
But he didn't had a face... .instead of a face a very dense smoke replaced the gap created by his hood.
And he wasn't the only one like that. 
All the crew that was in front of him dressed in similar black attires, and the most notorious trace of their aspect was their non existant head; yet at difference of the man who had smoke instead of face, they were totally black, no, more likely empty, as if the hood were to be floating upon nothing at all...
And despite all that, the man and the others had a voice.....

"I won't speak of dreams for us
I won't speak of hope for us
I won't speak of future for us
You know our mission, our task... 
We're here to bring dreams, hope and future to what our people was...
We're no more than mercenaries...
Our job is to go and die for the others..."

The crew didn't reply, they stood silently... listening to the words of the man in front of them.... the man whose face was made of pure smoke...

"..... But we're smart....
We won't die without a reason
And if we can we'll live...
So we can go offer ourselves to the death once again, to risk our lifes...

.....................

You can enter now"..

As soon as the man pronounced this, part of the darkness was suddenly interrupted....
Yet it was something even more scary....
A very dense and eeriee red mist formed it's figure within the very darkness...
It's shape made of very fear... for everyone different yet reflecting the fear of their hearts...
Still the trained mind of the crew allowed them to regain their composture.

"He is the summoned Assassin for the war that is to come.... As us, he is no more than a hired mercenary for this mission... Think on him as a companion for this war, but no more than that"

All the crew replied doing a gesture...

".... that's fine then..." said the man with the smoke face...
"Assassin servant... My name is Garo, and I'm in charge of this squadron.... the mission is to retrieve the holy grail and defeat the enemies required for it's working. What we want is not of importance for you. But there is no danger on telling it. Our objective is to bring back our fallen clan from the ashes of history".

He then made a gesture and headed for the crew..

"Now then, depart and fulfill the mission..."

And then every single man dissapeared as a shadow from that place...
Of course they could only be called shadows in front of the red mist that somehow illuminated the darkness.
Otherwise not even a shadow would had existed to begin with.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 12, 2013)

Assassin saw a bright light coming from outside. Shielding his eyes, Assassin peered out the shattered window.
Outside, there was a miniature sun.
Assassin studied the anomaly for a moment before stepping through the window and walking towards it.
Heat was energy. Its presence was necessary to sustain life, but an overabundance caused matter to destabilize. This made things melt and burn. But Assassin could over come such limitations.
His Noble Phantasm: _The Metallic Arts_ allowed him access to the magics of his home world, every second he spent on this other world. Now he called up the arts of Feruchemy.
Assassin called up his brass metalmind, and began storing the heat his body created naturally via metabolism inside it. The heat of the mini-sun warmed him instead. As Assassin grew closer, he stored more and more heat inside the brassmind as more and more heat energy struck his body, keeping himself and all his metal tools at an acceptable temperature. Eventually, Assassin walked up to stand right next to the sun. Assassin reached out towards the sun core.
He prodded it with a finger.
"Huh. You don't see that everyday."


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 12, 2013)

manidk said:


> Damien thought for a minute.  He considering inquiring if the mediator had heard anything about The Order's enemies interfering in the war... But decided to save it for another time.
> 
> "No, thank you.  Unless you need anything from me, I'll be heading out now."



"OK then. You're all set. Just remember if you lose, you cna always come back here for refuge."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 12, 2013)

Lancer was mad. 
...Okay, perhaps that was an understatement. 
Lancer was _very mad_.
No, her Master just heading into battle with ghosts was not why she was angry. Nor was the cab driver's flirting nor the fact she had to sit next to a naked teenager this whole time.
No.
The _idiot_ had gone and bought her a _miniskirt_. A freaking. Red. Miniskirt.
If he got alive out of this, she was going to kill him herself.
_Flash!_
A sudden flash of light burned in the distance, near the store the two had stopped by to do shopping, blinding her for a few moments. Her eyes adjusted to the light quickly, and Lancer regained her vision along the way. _I guess that's him...Damn, is that burned cement!? And plastic too!!! God dammit, it stinks!! Does the idiot not have a nose?!_
-=-=-
"...Tobi can't regret his choice more!!"
The surviving ghosts looked awkwardly at one another, their eyes speaking the unspoken words. _What an idiot..._
-=-=-
However, on her way there, she noticed something...odd.
A car was drawing a lot of attention towards it. A car wrecked beyond recognition, ready to collapse on its own weight.
But no, the trashed land vehicle was not what drew Lancer's attention, it was hardly that.
What drew her attention was its contents. _A Master!_
Further away, she could sense a Servant. She couldn't tell whether he was away or close to her Master, as the man had managed to make himself undetectable.
Stomping on the ground, she launched herself towards the vehicle, landing on the destroyed engine, ruining it more.
Glaring at the driver and ready to go for the kill any time, she spoke. "Oi. Are you two behind all this?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 12, 2013)

Since Assassin had already gone outside, Terry was forced to deal with the sexy -- but terrifying -- red head himself. Cowering slightly, he asked, "Um. Was it the two of us what? If you're asking who drove through the store, then yes, that was us. Actually, it was just him. I refuse to take responsibility for this calamity." Then he glared at her feet. "Now get off my car. She's already suffered enough at the hand of that...madman!"


----------



## manidk (Jun 12, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "OK then. You're all set. Just remember if you lose, you can always come back here for refuge."



"Alright, thanks again man!."

As Damien walked, passing another group walking in, another thought popped into his head, almost like it was forced.

"Oh, and uh... Rejoice, or something."

_That was weird..._


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

Touma finished getting dressed, pulling on the biker jacket above the white shirt Avenger had gotten him, and then putting on the blue jeans as well.

The boots and sunglasses completed the look.

Avenger had made him look like a certifiable badass.

He stared as Lancer ran off towards where the bright light had flashed. He'd felt something similar before, when fighting against Accelerator for the first time. He had created plasma too, and whatever had forced the usage of something that powerful was likely extremely dangerous in their own right.

"...Avenger, let's go."

"Of course, my Master." Avenger bowed to the high school student, before turning to the cabby. "Your services are no longer required, my friend. You dont remember a thing about any of this other than a crazy old man gave you a diamond for his cab fee, right?"

"Of course, sir! I dont want nothing to do with this shit!" At which, the taxi began burning rubber and took off into the night.

Touma was already running towards the fight. He wasn't as fast as a Servant, but he didnt have far to run, while Avenger stayed by his Master's side and kept watch for a potential attempt to ambush the two of them.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Native American man approached a clearing that still held the minor pulse of a leyline, in spite of what had happened. Smiling, he withdrew his paint set from his breast pocket, and began to draw a complex circle into the ground, setting a number of colored totems around it.

The energies focused and coalesced, and the man placed a scrap of yellow cloth into the summoning circle.

He recited a chant, and a bright light flashed, a strong gust blowing back the young trees, and revealing the burnt out ruins of the Ryuudou Temple that had once stood there.

A young blonde man, incredibly muscled stood up from the center of it.

"The name's Berserker, brother, so..tell me, are you...my Master?"

"My name is Aaron Gentles, Berserker. And yes. Yes I am indeed your Master for this Holy Grail War. Let us win it, together." 

Aaron holds out his hand. He had deeply respected Crazy Horse, but this was a different war now, and he had need for a different approach to things. Berserker was, in his estimation, uniquely perfect for the role he needed to fill.

After watching Tohsaka sacrifice himself to defeat the dragon twenty years ago, he knew that it was up to him to stop the Spider in South America himself, and save the world from ORT. This time, he would succeed. Without a doubt.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Since Assassin had already gone outside, Terry was forced to deal with the sexy -- but terrifying -- red head himself. Cowering slightly, he asked, "Um. Was it the two of us what? If you're asking who drove through the store, then yes, that was us. Actually, it was just him. I refuse to take responsibility for this calamity." Then he glared at her feet. "Now get off my car. She's already suffered enough at the hand of that...madman!"



She didn't budge. "You want to tell me that Ghosts are attacking _my_ Master, and what, you and that _madman_ are just conveniently here, watching the whole event?" She got her face closer to the gentleman. "Which part of my face has _stupid_ written on it?!"
-=-=-
Tobi felt somebody poke him.
He had to check twice before realizing that a person was next to him, inspecting him with the admiration of a child perhaps. 
Tobi couldn't help himself but giggle. "Kyahahahaha!! Tobi's ticklish!! Tobi's ticklish!! Stop it!! Kyahahaha!!" 
Tobi changed into his default form. He had made some changes however. He was now denser, with more mass, yet somehow elastic and almost liquid-like. But the more evident changes he had made was his hands, which were now big enough to hold watermelons in them. "But Tobi must ask; Are these your friends?" he said, while pointing at the ghosts -or what was left at least- with his now big finger.


----------



## Ice (Jun 12, 2013)

Nero peered at the new mediator. He seemed normal enough. Looks however, were not always reliable as seen in the previous wars. He couldn't even be certain if he could trust anyone sent by the Mage's association anymore. "Hello there mediator-san, I'm here to register in the war."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 12, 2013)

Assassin raised an eyebrow as the sun spoke, and then turned into a young man-ish creature made out of some black substance. He stopped filling his brassmind as the heat rapidly faded. Folling the creature's finger, he saw the ghosts gathering.
"No, we're not acquainted. Are you?"

----------

Terry scowled. The woman may have been forceful and intimidating, but there was a limit to how much Terry was willing to be push around. Thanks to Assassin, that limit for today had been reached and then some.
"Right here." he said irritably, jabbing her in the forehead. Using an old sprite trick, Terry caused the word STUPID to plaster itself across her face in bright red letters.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 12, 2013)

The woman watch the entire scene from above the building... unstrapping her scythe and gripping it.... the bright light blinded her for a couple of seconds but annoyed by it, her Mystic Eyes activated and she stare at the Sun as well the area around it... everything that was in her Line of Sight began to distort and tear violently...


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

Aaron returned to his Mixcoatl craft, and entered it, with Berserker in spirit form joining him inside the cockpit.

The transparent craft took off, and flew towards the church in Fuyuki.

He landed the plane in an unobtrusive location, and then headed into the chapel in order to greet the mediator, detecting the presence of another pair of Masters already present.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDDoqAksEn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The woman watch the entire scene from above the building... unstrapping her scythe and gripping it.... the bright light blinded her for a couple of seconds but annoyed by it, her Mystic Eyes activated and she stare at the Sun as well the area around it... everything that was in her Line of Sight began to distort and tear violently...



A gunshot went off, sending a supernaturally enhanced bullet towards Monster.

Avenger had spotted her observing, and realized that she was very likely the one who was in control of the attacking monsters. Touma stopped, staring at his Servant.

"Wow, thats a really old gun, Avenger!"

"Hmph. It works well enough for the moment, come, Master, we must hurry and join our companions, I fear that our attacker will not be waiting much longer before entering the fray directly!"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 12, 2013)

"Tobi never seen these people before. Can you get cover, Mister? Things are going to get a little dirty." Tobi kneeled and jumped high in the sky, using his extra weight and density to pull this superhuman feat. Just at launch, he reduced his mass to that of a bowling ball, wanting to gain as much height as possible. When he reached up the sky and was higher than many of Fuyuki City's buildings, when he felt himself falling, Tobi made himself heavier.
And heavier.
And heavier.
And the heavier he became, the faster his downfall was.
-=-=-
_..._ Lancer touched her face, feeling a small warmth and throbbing on her forehead. Turning slowly, she looked at the car's tented metal, seeing her reflection on it. On her forehead, with big, red letters, she saw it written backwards; STUPID.
Lancer stared at her reflection for several moments.
When she was done staring she looked at the man before her. Her face was stoic, with her lips twitching into a smile.
But it was not the usual cheerful smile of a woman that promised good luck and a nice day. 
It was the opposite. The promise was of a really, really bad and painful day.
She punched him in the gut, launching him out of the car and into a nearby building. The punch wasn't enough to kill him. Hell, it wasn't even enough to damage him severely -a nasty bruise maybe. All she wanted was to make him hurt.
She headed his way slowly, his body surrounded by debris and dust
"Remove this." she said. "And I promise a painless death."


----------



## manidk (Jun 12, 2013)

Damien and Caster detected the struggle going on elsewhere.

"Should we drop by, maybe watch for a bit?"

"I suppose we could... Here, hop in."

"Hop in... what?"

"Will you give a minute piccolo!?"  Caster opened his book and...

"A helicopter?  Are you serious!?"  Damien was half smiling, half frowning.

"You mean we walked all the way to this godforsaken church when you had that all along!?"

"Well... Si, my friend, now hop on."  Caster sat in the pilots seat as a helmet appeared on his head.

"You look ridiculous, you know..." Damien said, snickering.

"Shut it, piccolo, and enjoy the ride."  They took off, going after the prana sources fighting it out.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 12, 2013)

Assassin watch the young man sore in to the air. After a moment or two, he withdrew a coin from one of his belt pouches and dropped it on the ground. 
Now he used the art of Allomancy. Burning the steel that he'd swallowed earlier, Assassin Pushed on the coin. Normally, the coin, being lighter than Assassin, but since the coin lay against the ground, whose weight was great than his, Assassin was flung into the air. From above, he saw a being crouched on the roofs, and and old man with a younger man hurrying towards them. But mostly he watched the mysterious creature.

---------

Terry grunted, and stood up. He grinned insolently at the woman, and spat at her.
A stream of Kool-aid. With extra food coloring. Of the ultra-sticky variety.
Terry fluttered his fingers at her, and then he disappear into a cloud of bubbles.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Assassin watch the young man sore in to the air. After a moment or two, he withdrew a coin from one of his belt pouches and dropped it on the ground.
> Now he used the art of Allomancy. Burning the steel that he'd swallowed earlier, Assassin Pushed on the coin. Normally, the coin, being lighter than Assassin, but since the coin lay against the ground, whose weight was great than his, Assassin was flung into the air. From above, he saw a being crouched on the roofs, and and old man with a younger man hurrying towards them. But mostly he watched the mysterious creature.
> 
> ---------
> ...



Tobi heard the air whistling in his ears, as he moved closer and closer to the concrete floor. The man he just met was not there anymore. Good.
The other civilians had also left the scene. Perfect.
Tobi soon met the hard ground, the collision with it creating a shockwave, demolishing anything in its path*. And ghosts were also part of that 'anything.
-=-=-
"THIS!! IS THE WORST SHOPPING TRIP!!! EVER!!!"
Her hair was now a mess bigger than a cat's litter box.
She felt the throbbing on her forehead subdue, but the word "STUPID" was still evident enough for even an idiot like Tobi to notice. Hell, he of all people shouldn't notice!! _Boom!!_
______ looked at the direction of the sound. It was an explosion, but not of the burning kind. It was the explosion one of her finger flicks would make on the cement road, a sound she came to be familiar with in her battles. The "explosion" devastated all that was around it, including the ghosts that were at the area. Once the debris cleared, she could see her Master, standing in the middle of the freshly made crater. Just above him though, there was another man, rising slowly in the sky. A Servant.
And she knew exactly whose Servant he was.
Picking a pebble from the destruction her Master caused, she tossed it at the Servant's way, not to kill him, nor harm him, but to just get his attention.
If she didn't succeed...She would just toss the car.

_

*In case this seems stupid or plainly impossible, check the Prototype game series for reference. Thank you for your cooperation, have a nice day. :33_


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 12, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero peered at the new mediator. He seemed normal enough. Looks however, were not always reliable as seen in the previous wars. He couldn't even be certain if he could trust anyone sent by the Mage's association anymore. "Hello there mediator-san, I'm here to register in the war."



Emiya Shirou turned to face the new Master. It seems they were all starting to arrive now. From the reports, it seems this man participated in the previous war. Why would anyone want to fight in this war again?

"Er, welcome. You're Nero right? Welcome to the new Fuyuki church. Is there anything you need to know for this war?"

===================

Kassad returned to his hideout. Hideout wasn't really a proper word to describe this place though. The penthouse suite of the tallest hotel in Fuyuki city could hardly be called a hiding place. Lights danced across the roof, illuminating the large suite. The room was built as a replica of an early European style manor. Furs and carpets covered the floor. Bright red curtains hung beside the large open window. A fireplace sat on one corner of the room. Furniture carved from oak decorated the room. No, this could not be called a hiding place at all. If it were anymore furnished, the room might as well scream "Rich guy living here. Come see him"

Of course, Kassad was not that rich. He had pulled some strings to get this suite. Hopefully this would be worth it. The woman from earlier was already here, waiting for Kassad. Kassad studied the woman. She wore a simple white robe that had long sleeves. Her hair was long and tied back. She would be useful as a spy.

Turning around, Kassad headed out to the balcony, where a telescope and a sniper rifle sat. The telescope was a simple no named brand. It didn't magnify much, but it was still enough to see the Fuyuki church clearly. The sniper rifle though, was a masterpiece. This was one of the most well known rifles created. The Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Magnum sat beside the telescope. The handle was made with reinforced steel, the barrel a mix of steel and carbon alloy.  The weapon was given a black paint job, making it almost impossible to see at night. A suppressor was mounted in front of the barrel. A custom scope was placed on top of the frame. The scope allowed almost twice as much magnification as the telescope. The rifle was modified to use a large amount of bullets, including anti-materiel rounds. Kassad could have modified the rifle to be smi-automatic, but he preferred the bolt action. The only down side to this weapon was that it was quite heavy. Even when mounted on a tripod, the weight would tire a man out quickly.

Grabbing a note pad and looking though the telescope, Kassad began studying those who went into the church. knowing Kassad would not need help for a while, Saber decided to go and talk with the woman.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

Touma ran towards Lancer, panting slightly,

"Hey, are you guys alright?"

He turned towards the shockwave where Tobi had landed, amazed at the destruction caused by the boy. And even more than that, he still had yet to figure out whether the guys ability was ESPer based or magical in nature.

He turned to Lancer, raising his finger to point at her forehead, "Uh...what happened to your face?"

Avenger took up the rear, never taking his eyes off of the woman on the rooftop ahead of them.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Aaron entered the chapel, ready to meet his competition, and begin this second Grail War in earnest.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 12, 2013)

The bullet flew into the woman's LOS... it twisted and torn apart before it had a chance of reaching her. 

With a loud and thunderous voice, she proclaimed:

_"Listen servants of the War, Death approaches you... The Angel of Death awaits you and will reap away the chains of your legacies, life and ideas"_

The figure then vanishes...


----------



## Ice (Jun 12, 2013)

> Emiya Shirou turned to face the new Master. It seems they were all starting to arrive now. From the reports, it seems this man participated in the previous war. Why would anyone want to fight in this war again?
> 
> "Er, welcome. You're Nero right? Welcome to the new Fuyuki church. Is there anything you need to know for this war?"


"Ah no, I'm perfectly fine. It would be great if you could explain the rules to the twins beside me though. It's their first time.", Nero smiled at the warden.


----------



## Asune (Jun 12, 2013)

A sudden burst of smoke broke through the door of the church...

The figure of Garo showed in front of the overseer interrupting all the other people on that place...

His face made of complete smoke slowly raised toward the overseer face...

"I'm here to compete into the war for the Holy Grail..."


----------



## manidk (Jun 12, 2013)

"Holy hell, they've got quite a battle going on down there!"  Damien was excitedly watching the chaos unfold below though a pair of binoculars.

Caster looked disappointed.  "It's a shame they aren't doing this close to one of my energy converters..."

"Oh well," Damien said, messing with the bracelet still on his arm, "You wanna mess with them a bit?"

"Master, you know I am against meaningless conflict."

Damien sighed, "Oh well, you're no fun."


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 12, 2013)

_First time?_

"...You lost m- oh, you mean first war. OK, gotcha. Basically, your task is to eliminate the other Servants that have been summoned. Once you do that, you get to have one wish granted by the Grail. You can kill other Masters, but I'm hoping you guys won't. If you lose your servant, you can come to the church for refuge. Is there anything else you need to know?"


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 12, 2013)

Asune said:


> A sudden burst of smoke broke through the door of the church...
> 
> The figure of Garo showed in front of the overseer interrupting all the other people on that place...
> 
> ...



Shirou turned to face the new Master.

"Welcome. Since you're registering, I need to ask you one question first. Are you a boy or a girl? What is your name?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

Asune said:


> A sudden burst of smoke broke through the door of the church...
> 
> The figure of Garo showed in front of the overseer interrupting all the other people on that place...
> 
> ...



Aaron stepped to the side, stiffly raising an eyebrow at the freak of nature that had just burst through the doors before he had had a chance to announce himself.

"That's nice, kid."

He turned to the rest of the room, noting the other people present with looks of recognition, before giving a slight nod towards Nero.

"I'm Aaron Gentles, Mediator. I, too, am here to announce myself as a competitor for the right to obtain the Holy Grail."


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Aaron stepped to the side, stiffly raising an eyebrow at the freak of nature that had just burst through the doors before he had had a chance to announce himself.
> 
> "That's nice, kid."
> 
> ...



"Four Masters gathered at once is new. Please don't start killing each other yet. You cna do that once you leave the church. Now, before I register you all, are you all clear on the rules?" Shirou asked the group.


----------



## Asune (Jun 12, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Shirou turned to face the new Master.
> 
> "Welcome. Since you're registering, I need to ask you one question first. Are you a boy or a girl? What is your name?"



The man breathed deeply within the smoke that formed his non existant face...

".... I am nameless.... even the name I'm using now isn't the real one. You can call me Garo..."


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 12, 2013)

Asune said:


> The man breathed deeply within the smoke that formed his non existant face...
> 
> ".... I am nameless.... even the name I'm using now isn't the real one. You can call me Garo..."



_Garo?_

"this is a stupid question, but you wouldn't happen to have a suit of golden armor do you?""


----------



## Ice (Jun 12, 2013)

Nero was surprised. Another Master from the previous war? And it was Aaron to boot. Oh, he had heard about Aaron's quest to kill ORT and save Gaia. A noble quest. But a meaningless one. To kill something like ORT, you would need something like Gilgamesh's EA or Saber's own full-powered NP. Which sadly Saber would never let loose. Stupid old man. 

He walked towards Aaron. "Hey there Gentles. How's your work against ORT been going?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "Four Masters gathered at once is new. Please don't start killing each other yet. You cna do that once you leave the church. Now, before I register you all, are you all clear on the rules?" Shirou asked the group.



"Pretty clear. And Im guessing you didnt hear much on the last war, there were far more gathered together at once to announce themselves to that Bol guy and Kotomine."

Aaron looked around, as if searching for something.

"Is there a Ruler this time around?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 12, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero was surprised. Another Master from the previous war? And it was Aaron to boot. Oh, he had heard about Aaron's quest to kill ORT and save Gaia. A noble quest. But a meaningless one. To kill something like ORT, you would need something like Gilgamesh's EA or Saber's own full-powered NP. Which sadly Saber would never let loose. Stupid old man.
> 
> He walked towards Aaron. "Hey there Gentles. How's your work against ORT been going?"



"Nero. I see that age doesn't suit you." Aaron turns a rakish grin towards the seemingly younger man, "ORT's still asleep, so we still have time. Things were a bit difficult after Armstrong vanished during the last war, but I was able to fill the vacuum. Thanks to the generous donations of minor cults and organizations, I've made something comparable to the Clock Tower in the United States.

"I'm surprised you never applied for any of our contracts, by the way. Figured that taking down a cabal or two would have been right up your alley. Those the Priests kids I see over there?"


----------



## Asune (Jun 12, 2013)

"..... "
The man did not reply, it just raised his faceless smoke head toward the overseer, as if he were to be fixing his gaze on him.

"Are you a fan of tokusatsu series by any chance?"... asked the man half joking... something unusual on him, however that question amused him


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Pretty clear. And Im guessing you didnt hear much on the last war, there were far more gathered together at once to announce themselves to that Bol guy and Kotomine."
> 
> Aaron looked around, as if searching for something.
> 
> "Is there a Ruler this time around?"



"I heard, but this is the first time seeing it for myself."

Shirou was glad to hear Kotomine's death was confirmed. He always found the priest to be odd.

"Ruler actually jsut stepped out a while ago. She said somethnig about sensing a commotion."



Asune said:


> "..... "
> The man did not reply, it just raised his faceless smoke head toward the overseer, as if he were to be fixing his gaze on him.
> 
> "Are you a fan of tokusatsu series by any chance?"... asked the man half joking... something unusual on him, however that question amused him



"I grew up watching Kamen Rider. Of course, with what happened during the last war, It's possible a Garo is walking around somewhere"


----------



## Ice (Jun 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Nero. I see that age doesn't suit you." Aaron turns a rakish grin towards the seemingly younger man, "ORT's still asleep, so we still have time. Things were a bit difficult after Armstrong vanished during the last war, but I was able to fill the vacuum. Thanks to the generous donations of minor cults and organizations, I've made something comparable to the Clock Tower in the United States.
> 
> "I'm surprised you never applied for any of our contracts, by the way. Figured that taking down a cabal or two would have been right up your alley. Those the Priests kids I see over there?"



"What can I say? I just age gracefully I guess.", Nero smirked.

"I was busy doing some training while helping the Church eliminate the Dead Apostles so I didn't really have any time. And a Clock Tower in the US? Not bad at all. And yeah, those are the twins."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 13, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "I heard, but this is the first time seeing it for myself."
> 
> Shirou was glad to hear Kotomine's death was confirmed. He always found the priest to be odd.
> 
> "Ruler actually jsut stepped out a while ago. She said somethnig about sensing a commotion."



"Sounds fun."



> "What can I say? I just age gracefully I guess.", Nero smirked.
> 
> "I was busy doing some training while helping the Church eliminate the Dead Apostles so I didn't really have any time. And a Clock Tower in the US? Not bad at all."



"Well, I figured that all of those little shits were so focused on their little organizational spats that someone may as well take their stuff and put it to good use before it died out completely."

Aaron makes an exaggerated shrug, as if to say 'What can you do?'

"Those kids sure managed to grow up fast, didn't they? Anyway, I've been itching to test myself out against a worthwhile opponent, lately. Fodders just don't really seem to cut it anymore, you get what I mean?" Aaron raises an eyebrow dramatically, making the implication obvious.


----------



## manidk (Jun 13, 2013)

Caster looked over at Damien, who was still intent on what was going on down there.

"Ahh... Fine, piccolo, we can play around a bit I suppose, take this."  Caster handed Damien a small round object, with a pineapple-like texture.  "Just toss it down there, I can always make more."

Damien looked at the object. "A grenade?  Well, I guess that'll work."  He pulled the pin and chunked the grenade right into the middle of the commotion below.


----------



## Ice (Jun 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Sounds fun."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Oh my. So you want a fight?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 13, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Oh my. So you want a fight?"



"...What's that, you're saying you don't?" Aaron's face split wide in a demonic smirk.

"I guess I can't blame you wanting to take it easy at your age, old man." His eyebrow raised in mockery at the swordsman in front of him.


----------



## Ice (Jun 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "...What's that, you're saying you don't?" Aaron's face split wide in a demonic smirk.
> 
> "I guess I can't blame you wanting to take it easy at your age, old man." His eyebrow raised in mockery at the swordsman in front of him.



"Now now, trying to bait me isn't going to work. You'll have to wait if you want a battle."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 13, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Now now, trying to bait me isn't going to work. You'll have to wait if you want a battle."



Aaron clicked his tongue loudly at this, then raised his arms behind his head in evident frustration.

"Oh well, felt I could do with a good warmup before we got started in earnest, anyway."

He glanced at Nero sidelong, before muttering more quietly, "I thought that the Priest's kids weren't supposed to have magic circuits. What's the deal with them being here to begin with?" He tilts his head slightly over to the twins, emphasizing his question.


----------



## Asune (Jun 13, 2013)

The body of the man called Garo became smoke once again, and showed in front of both Nero and Aaron interrupting their talk

"If you're going to fight and kill each other be my guest.... But you mentioned something quite interesting before, you'll rather not die before telling me about it..."

The smoke faceless head turned toward Aaron..

"ORT's still asleep, so we still have time..... Those were your words... I wanted to ask you about that later... yet if you have a chance to day on this very moment... I'll rather heard about it first... Is that creature, ORT going to awake soon?.... and, are we talking about the same monster that resides in the south of the western land?"


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2013)

It was then Gabby spoke up. "You could ask us yourself!" There was a literal fire in his eyes, before Ella tried to calm him down. 
"Aaron is just trying to understand." Ella said.

"You know his name?" Gabby asked abit confused.

She looked down at the floor, "Yes just like I knew Queen A, even before I had met her." Gabby went to comfort his sister. 

He turned to look at Aaron. "Yea, neither our father nor mother have magic circuits, yet we were born differently, the theory is something happened during the war that changed how we were conceived." Gabby said, unaware that Michael had conceived them via the holy spirit as well as another outside influence further along the line. 

"But we joined this war to rid ourselves of these powers, or at least learn more about their origin."
---------------

Outside C2 and J2 were standing in front of the church they had been sent out to reek havoc on those they could feel the strongest connection too, and this area was a honey pot of energy. Due to one of their skills, they knew exactly what was going on, and I guess their master had no desire to hide himself from these beasts who made play like they were men.

C2 looked at J2 "Rejoice?" J2 nodded. "Rejoice!"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Touma ran towards Lancer, panting slightly,
> 
> "Hey, are you guys alright?"
> 
> ...



Lancer's eyes twitched, the only thing that kept her from snapping Touma's neck with a flick of her wrist being her attention being focused on the floating Servant. 
Her idiot of a Master had turned into a tiny sun and he was just touching him as if he was some kind of dog, begging to be pet.
_Knowing him, he might have actually done that..._
She jumped too. With a single leap, she managed to close the distance between them at lightning speed. But, instead of kicking him or punching him or drawing her weapon, she simply gathered clouds beneath her feet and used them as a platform to stand upon. 
When she made certain that she had his attention, she asked, her voice demanding and stern. "Friend? Or Foe?" 
He could resist the heat of the sun and treat it like a pebble. She didn't know what her Master was capable of, but she doubted he could make himself indestructible.
"Friend? Or Foe?" She asked again.
But no matter how serious, no matter how earth-shaking or terrifying she actually was, no matter how powerful she was, one thing was for certain.
She had "STUPID" written all over her forehead. And that took away any seriousness from her threat.
-=-=-
Tobi dusted away some of the debris that was on his coat, before having his goo-like body push it away like a river would a rock. As he changed into his default form, removing any augmentations he had made, he heard something.
_*"....en se......s..........th a...........D....th.............s....ife.....deas....."*_
Tobi looked at the direction of which the voice had come and all he could do was see a person as small as an ant to his eyes, an ant that vanished as soon it finished talking. But...Tobi was confused.
"Uh....Was the Miss talking to Tobi? 'Cause Tobi didn't hear a thing from what the Miss said..."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2013)

Assassin eyed the woman, covered in a sticky red substance and with "STUPID" written across her forehead.
"Friend, I suppose. I have no grudge against you, and I've gotten out of the habit of making enemies I don't need." he said as the momentum of his Steelpush faded and he fell back to earth.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Assassin eyed the woman, covered in a sticky red substance and with "STUPID" written across her forehead.
> "Friend, I suppose. I have no grudge against you, and I've gotten out of the habit of making enemies I don't need." he said as the momentum of his Steelpush faded and he fell back to earth.



Lancer still eyed suspiciously the Servant, but landed by him and her Master nonetheless, having no evident will to fight him. Her tail however was ready to be swung and break his legs, if he were to be idiotic enough to try and fight them. "Before any questions..." 
She walked towards Tobi. "Huh? Is that Kool-aid? Did you keep some for Tobi t-" _POW!_ Clueless as he was, he never expected a punch to come his way, strong enough to make his head spin several times. Even when the spinning stopped, the world was still dancing in his eyes.
"Aaaah..."
"A MINISKIRT?! WHAT PART OF NOT VERY REVEALING DON'T YOU GET?!" She kicked him some more times before regaining her cool and heading back to the Assassin. "Now, to cut down to the subject...Which is better, in your opinion? Cut off your Master's balls and stick them so high up in his ass that he will taste them? Or stick his head up to his ass so that he can taste his breakfast again?" 
Even though she was covered in Kool-Aid and had "STUPID" written on her forehead, Lancer was serious. She intended to do this. Or at least return the favor tenfold. Or do both. _Whichever will be more fun._
Somebody, however, had different plans for her.
"Tobi's not pleased!"
"Huh?"
"Tobi's not pleased at all with the way you just talked! Girls shouldn't speak in such manner!!"
"What are you even talking ab- Hey, where did that soap come from? Put down. The soap. HEY!!"
"Tobi will clean that tongue of yours!"
"Tomnbpi!!!! TOMPHMMPI!!!"
Lancer wondered for the umpteenth time whether her day could get any worse.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2013)

Assassin watched as the black creature shoved a bar of mysteriously produced soap into the woman's mouth.
How odd this world was.
After a few moments, Assassin leaned over the pair.
"I don't know what grudge you bear against my Master," he began. He paused, and took in the Kool-aid and face graffiti.
"I don't know _for sure_ what grudge you have against my Master," he amended, "but I must ask you to not follow through with you threats just know. I have to keep him around, you see." He reached out and rapped her gently on her forehead with his ring of iron. The big red "STUPID" crumbled and fell away from her skin.
"There. Tricks by the least of the Fey can be countered by simple iron. Can I hope this will lessen your animosity towards my Master?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Assassin watched as the black creature shoved a bar of mysteriously produced soap into the woman's mouth.
> How odd this world was.
> After a few moments, Assassin leaned over the pair.
> "I don't know what grudge you bear against my Master," he began. He paused, and took in the Kool-aid and face graffiti.
> ...



Lancer looked at the floor, where the crumbs of graffiti were now lying. Then she looked at the Servant.
How could two people so opposite be Master and Servant. _Well...I _am_ with an idiot of epic proportions here..._
She simply pouted and turned away to spit some of the soap that was lurking in her mouth. "Well, at least somebody has manners. Fine, I will try not to shove it in his ass." _Or at least not too high._ "Do _you_ have any idea of where these things came from? They seemed to just come back, even after boke here decided to go supernova on them."
"But they were gooey ghosts. How else could Tobi chase them off?"
Lancer grabbed him from his collar and tossed him upwards, Tobi getting lost in the distance in a moment. "BY NOT GOING SUPERNOVA!! SERIOUSLY, WHAT'S NEXT?! A BLACK HOLE?!"
As Tobi landed -head first-, he seemed to actually consider the idea. "And laser beams! Tobi can do both at the same time!!"
"Why do I even talk?" whined Lancer as she kneeled on the street from the fatigue a conversation with her Master could cause. And as she was wailing, Tobi transformed into an entity of water and start washing off as much as he could from the red liquid. 
"Yum yum~"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2013)

Assassin inclined his head. "Thank you, my good lady. I'm not certain where the spirits came from, but from the way that odd person on the roof was shouting something about angels of death earlier, I'm going to assume it was probably her." He extended his hand, and Ironpulled on the special belt Terry had enchanted to allow Assassin to Pull him to his location from anywhere. Terry appeared with a yelp, and only Assassin's hand on the metal belt kept him from falling over.
"By the way," Assassin said, nodding towards two approaching figures, one the older man in a fine suit, the other a younger man with sunglasses, "Do those belong to you?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Assassin inclined his head. "Thank you, my good lady. I'm not certain where the spirits came from, but from the way that odd person on the roof was shouting something about angels of death earlier, I'm going to assume it was probably her." He extended his hand, and Ironpulled on the special belt Terry had enchanted to allow Assassin to Pull him to his location from anywhere. Terry appeared with a yelp, and only Assassin's hand on the metal belt kept him from falling over.
> "By the way," Assassin said, nodding towards two approaching figures, one the older man in a fine suit, the other a younger man with sunglasses, "Do those belong to you?"



Tobi looked at the direction the Servant pointed and greeted the two cheerfully with a mispropotionate liquid oversized blue hand, his rest of his liquid body still cleaning Lancer's hair.
Meanwhile, Lancer had taken it upon herself to return part of the wonderful favour Terry had done to her by "punching" his gut with her tail. His grunts and glares were a satisfaction that made her day a lot more bareable.
"Hallo!!! Do you want some Kool-aid too?"
Or at least a little.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Assassin inclined his head. "Thank you, my good lady. I'm not certain where the spirits came from, but from the way that odd person on the roof was shouting something about angels of death earlier, I'm going to assume it was probably her." He extended his hand, and Ironpulled on the special belt Terry had enchanted to allow Assassin to Pull him to his location from anywhere. Terry appeared with a yelp, and only Assassin's hand on the metal belt kept him from falling over.
> "By the way," Assassin said, nodding towards two approaching figures, one the older man in a fine suit, the other a younger man with sunglasses, "Do those belong to you?"



"Master, here, it appears you made a poor first impression. Take these and give them to the young lady as an apology." From seemingly thin air, Avenger produces a narrow box containing a number of long-stemmed roses.

"Take it Touma! Takeittakeittakeittakeit!"

Touma took the box with deep reluctance, and turned towards where Lancer was angrily admonishing the guy that had been floating just a bit earlier.

"Yes, yes, I got it...haaaa...misfortune..."

He turns towards the pair, and begins approaching them with slow, dramatic steps, while wearing a resolute expression

(reference: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRX12zkY9PI&list=PL037C2AC45189BB71&index=7[/YOUTUBE]


)



> It was then Gabby spoke up. "You could ask us yourself!" There was a literal fire in his eyes, before Ella tried to calm him down.
> "Aaron is just trying to understand." Ella said.
> 
> "You know his name?" Gabby asked abit confused.
> ...



Aaron turned towards the twins, surprised at the outburst. He had not missed the fire burning in Gabby's eyes, nor the fact that the girl had apparently known his name.

His hand rose to his chin in wonder and curiosity.

"Interesting. I would very much like to see if I could figure it out for myself, were that the case. I took a great deal of time during the past twenty years to analyze the numerous forces at play during the last Grail War, including the ones wielded by your parents, so I may be able to help with your questions at least."

Aaron paused for a moment, his face sliding back into its normal impassivity. "But ridding yourselves of magic circuits, and your own unique abilities? That's...impossible. Most likely. Have you had these abilities since birth? That you say you received them in utero is very relevant to this matter."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 13, 2013)

Asune said:


> The body of the man called Garo became smoke once again, and showed in front of both Nero and Aaron interrupting their talk
> 
> "If you're going to fight and kill each other be my guest.... But you mentioned something quite interesting before, you'll rather not die before telling me about it..."
> 
> ...



Aaron turns to look at the smokey ninja.

"You know. I always preferred Sub-Zero."

Aaron reaches into one of his pockets, withdrawing a blue totem, "I'm not a charity. If you want information, pay up. We can start off with the name of your Servant for starters, but only if it isn't Assassin."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Master, here, it appears you made a poor first impression. Take these and give them to the young lady as an apology." From seemingly thin air, Avenger produces a narrow box containing a number of long-stemmed roses.
> 
> "Take it Touma! Takeittakeittakeittakeit!"
> 
> ...



Lancer and Tobi looked at Touma, who was miserably walking their way. They both noticed the ridicoulously big bouquet of flowers, one reaching different conclusions than the other.
As Lancer's face was turning into that of absolute remorse and dire need to puke _-Seriously, if you want to fix your image, bring peaches, not roses! Who even gives roses in this day and age?!-_, Tobi's... Well, let's just say that seeing it, Lancer knew immediately what was going through that black head of his.
"Don't even think about it."
"Think about what, ya Casanova? First Mr. Awesome, then Mr. Terminator. Tobi must be careful to stay away from your charm~"
She uppercutted him, but that didn't make neither her blush vanish nor that perverted joy he had in his eyes. _I can see this becoming another running gag..._


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2013)

The twins looked at Aaron, Venetus was in spirit form so he wouldn't be seen as a threat when his masters were talking.

"I am Michaela Di Christi, named for my father and his order and wield Arma Gothica: whip." Ella spoke up.

"I am Gabriel Di Christi, named for my mother and her order, and wield Arma Roma: Quirinus Coin. We were born to Gabrielle Gaius Julia Ceaseran and Michael Di Christi, blood of Christ and of Ancient Rome. Yet we were born with magic circuits far too many, than should be present. From birth we had been blessed and tormented by magecraft, our twinly connection mulitplied, dreams and dreams of flames and visions, we were born with hell within us, the Arma Christi rejecting us the blessing of strength. So bad we couldn't even tell our parents the truth of it all. So anything you know may be of help to us." Gabby said hoping to look strong and not as confused as he really felt. 

It was strange just like when Queen A had found them, and when they were around Uncle Nero, they felt a warmth inside them, not the wild fire that begged to escape usually but a calm soothing one, this Aaron Gentles was a strange indeed.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 13, 2013)

Aaron turned back towards the twins ponderously.

"Tell about these visions of hell of yours you keep seeing sometime. This doesn't seem quite the place to discuss such things."


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2013)

"So should we tell you now? Or at a different location?" Ella asked Aaron. Gabby held his ground and waited to see what Gentles would say or do next.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 13, 2013)

"Wherever we can where theres only trustworthy people present." He raises his hand, gesturing at the Smoke ninja, "Preferably away from the Mortal Kombat reject, for starters."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2013)

Assassin grabbed Terry's collar to keep him from going after Lancer.
"Master, given that she has smacked the black creature into the air several times without effort, I think you should know when to fold 'em and let it go. You're probably lucky to be alive." With that, Assassin reached over and snatched the roses from the Terminator kid.
"Oh my, for me?" he said, taking a deep sniff. "Its too bad you're neither my gender nor my type."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Assassin grabbed Terry's collar to keep him from going after Lancer.
> "Master, given that she has smacked the black creature into the air several times without effort, I think you should know when to fold 'em and let it go. You're probably lucky to be alive." With that, Assassin reached over and snatched the roses from the Terminator kid.
> "Oh my, for me?" he said, taking a deep sniff. "Its too bad you're neither my gender nor my type."



Trying to ignore the whole exchange, Lancer turned to Toumanator, Tobi still cleansing her hair from the soft drink. "So, any plans now, Schwarzenegger? We are all fully dressed -well, except of boke here, technically-, we have just been attacked by a psychobitch and I need a _bath_ thanks to Tinkerbell over there. And I don't want for boke here to wash me. That's just...Just."
Tobi, turning from liquid into a chibi version of his normal black form, sat on Lancer's head and started to rub his chin _-Does he even have a chin?-_ in thought. "Tobi says we should call it a night."
Lancer grabbed him in his miniscule form and placed her on her lap, where she started pinching his cheeks and stretching them like gum. "I'll agree with boke. Any other suggestions?"
Finding a way to escape her grip, Tobi spoke again in his usual cheer. "Tobi knows! You should all come to Tobi's place to stay!"
Only for Lancer to catch him again and starting treating him like a tiny basketball, bouncing him up and down like crazy. "Any _non-boke_ suggestions?" ("Tobi dizzy~...")


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 13, 2013)

As he was bouncing up and down however, Tobi noticed something.
"Hey, what's that?"
Escaping Lancer's "clutches", Tobi bounced towards the mysterious body.
It was a green metallic object, with a holed handle on it from where he presumed you grabbed it. He did so and it fit well in his black hand. "Hey, look at what Tobi found!"
Lancer looked reluctantly his way, before going into a fit of panic. He was holding a grenade. A safety-less grenade. "Boke, watch ou-" 
_Booom!!!_
Debris was thrown all over the place, small pieces of freshly smashed concrete flying at all directions. "Tobi!"
She leaped at the center of the newest crater, the smoke still covering the scene. _If you died, I will bring you back and kill you MYSELF!!_
Taking a deep breath, Lancer exhaled a powerful wind cleared away all the smoke and floating dust, the only thing standing being...A very smokey Tobi.
She sighed, having worried over nothing, but she was glad, really. He wasn't harmed. Maybe his "clothes" a little messy, maybe a little blacker than usual, maybe a little dirty here and there, he was fine.
"Lancer?" he asked while sobbing comically.
"Yes, boke?"
"Is Tobi an idiot?"
"Yes, boke. A very big idiot."
"...Tobi doesn't like exploding thingies anymore!" He said while rivers of tears flowed out of his eyes...Literally.


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Wherever we can where theres only trustworthy people present." He raises his hand, gesturing at the Smoke ninja, "Preferably away from the Mortal Kombat reject, for starters."



Gabby looked to Nero wanting to see his opinion.
Ella started thing, "Well Venetus is with us, I think there are a few abandoned places in town, like the town hall basement."

Gabby looked to Aaron. "So you have anywhere in mind?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 13, 2013)

Avenger nodded in apparent satisfaction at the Romantic Comedy playing out,in front of him.

"Yes, good, we should all go straight to young Tobis place, it is a fitting suggestion."

He then reached down and plucked his Master up from where he was crouching on the ground, holding his head in his hands.

"Come, Master, this is no time to be sulking over a rejection like that!"

Touma looked up, his tear stained eyes staring at Avenger, "Damn you...I DONT SWING THAT WAAAAAAY!!!!!!!"


----------



## manidk (Jun 13, 2013)

Damien snickered, watching the scene below.

"Well, it wasn't very effective, but it was damn funny."

Caster looked worried.  "That master has some pretty good endurance, piccolo.  He may look stupid, but I wouldn't underestimate him if I were you."

Damien stared out of the binoculars for a few more seconds before putting them down, they disappeared back into Caster's book.  "I suppose you're right... Well, let's go back to base for now."

The helicopter disappeared into the night, heading back to the outskirts of town.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 13, 2013)

Serp said:


> Gabby looked to Nero wanting to see his opinion.
> Ella started thing, "Well Venetus is with us, I think there are a few abandoned places in town, like the town hall basement."
> 
> Gabby looked to Aaron. "So you have anywhere in mind?"


_What an oddly nostalgic location..._

"Sounds good, I know the way, so Ill go on ahead, you and your uncle take care of whatever you need to before then."

Aaron walked back out of the chapel, "Emiya", he delivers the Mediator a curt nod before opening the chapel doors to depart.


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2013)

Gabby and Ella looked at Nero, "What do you think Unks?" Gabby asked Nero, after Aaron had left.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 13, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Avenger nodded in apparent satisfaction at the Romantic Comedy playing out,in front of him.
> 
> "Yes, good, we should all go straight to young Tobis place, it is a fitting suggestion."
> 
> ...



Tobi dusted away the extra debris that had again covered his body. "Cool! But...Tobi's place is not nearby...It will take some time for us to walk there... Tobi can turn into a car! ...But...Who will drive Tobi?"
Lancer raised an eyebrow and put her hands in her hips, questioning his worry. "Can't you just drive yourself?"
Tobi looked at her as if she grew an extra head. "But...Tobi doesn't have a license..." 
"...Trust me, boke. That's the least of our problems right now..."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 13, 2013)

"Oiiii Kami-yan! You need to stop them before you forget what you all are even doing here!"

"Tsuchimikado, what are you...talking about?"

"The Church Touma! Go to the Church! You need to announce yourself to the mediator already!"

"Oh, right...Avenger." The teenager said suddenly, turning towards his Servant. "We need to go to the Church and register before anything else."

Avenger gave an exaggerated bow, still unsure what to do about his Master talking to himself, but relieved at his forthrightness nonetheless.

"Of course, Master." Avenger clapped his hands, grabbing the attention of those present.

"Friends, it seems we need to remember why were all here to begin with."

------------------------------------

After exiting the Church, Aaron felt a whisper on the wind, telling him he was being watched. 

He shrugged, then entered his transparent craft, and took off for the abandoned Town Hall, pondering how those kids were aware of its,existence. Nero could take care of whomever the voyeur was, if they tried anything stupid.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2013)

God of LoL said:


> Tobi dusted away the extra debris that had again covered his body. "Cool! But...Tobi's place is not nearby...It will take some time for us to walk there... Tobi can turn into a car! ...But...Who will drive Tobi?"
> Lancer raised an eyebrow and put her hands in her hips, questioning his worry. "Can't you just drive yourself?"
> Tobi looked at her as if she grew an extra head. "But...Tobi doesn't have a license..."
> "...Trust me, boke. That's the least of our problems right now..."



Assassin stepped forward.
"I will--"
"No." Terry interrupted.
"But Master--"
"No!"
"He's technically not even a motor vehicle!"
_"NO!"_
"...Fine." Assassin grumbled. Terry looked at Lanncer, opening his mouth. Then he stopped looking at Lancer and turned to Avenger.
"We can take my car." Terry said. He turned around, put two fingers in his mouth, and gave a sharp whistle. The Rolls Royce grumbled and started of its own accord. Pulling out of the store, the car drove creakily over to Terry. Kneeling down so he could place his head on the front headlight, Terry started stroking the vehicle.
"Oh, my poor darling...don't worry, Papa's got you. You'll be okay. It'll all be okay." he whispered soothingly, channeling his magic into the Fey vehicle, slowly repairing it.


----------



## Ice (Jun 13, 2013)

"Huh, I don't really mind either way. To the town hall it is.", Nero said, leading the twins out from the church.


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2013)

The twins followed Nero out of the church as they were on their way to the town hall. Queen A had told them about a few spots in the city, the temple being one and now that that was a crime scene the town halls seemed as good a place as any. 

So they started walking, when 2 men jumped out in front of the group. Two men, blood rubbed around their mouths. Smiling maliciously.


----------



## Ice (Jun 14, 2013)

"Who are you two supposed to be? Imitations of Dracula?", Nero asked the two men that just appeared.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Assassin stepped forward.
> "I will--"
> "No." Terry interrupted.
> "But Master--"
> ...



"Hey, that's a nice car, but are you sure it'll be able to get us to the Church?" Kamijou says, as he opens a passenger side door with his right hand.

A loud sound like steel being shattered echoes through the night.

"...............................Huh?"

Avenger simply raises his palm to his face, and lowers his head into it. Clearly expressing his deep anguish at what had happened.

"Master...What was that sound just now?"

"Uh..." Touma averts his gaze into the night sky, as beads of sweat begin dripping down his forehead, "...Uh...Not...My fault...heh?"

He then turns 180 degrees, and begins running off, screaming "MIIIIIIIIIISFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Asune (Jun 14, 2013)

"... I can see I won't get that info easily..."

Garo sighed... 

"I don't know the identity of Assassin either.... is a complete mystery for me..."

He then dissapeared, reappering in a burst of smoke close to the church's entrance...

"Well... I shall take my leave then overseer......."

And then he vanished through the door


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Who are you two supposed to be? Imitations of Dracula?", Nero asked the two men that just appeared.



C2 and J2 looked at each other then to Nero. 
"We are older than him for sure!" J2 shouted before he and C2 leapt towards Nero and the kids. 

It was then Ella uncurled her whip. "Dead apostles!" Like her mother before her, her weapon was one that struck the monstrous! So she stepped forward, even Gabby knew to let his sister handle this for as long as she could.


----------



## Ice (Jun 14, 2013)

Serp said:


> C2 and J2 looked at each other then to Nero.
> "We are older than him for sure!" J2 shouted before he and C2 leapt towards Nero and the kids.
> 
> It was then Ella uncurled her whip. "Dead apostles!" Like her mother before her, her weapon was one that struck the monstrous! So she stepped forward, even Gabby knew to let his sister handle this for as long as she could.



"Nono, I insist on taking care of this kiddos. No need to dirty your hands with such filth. Besides I have experience in these sorts of things.", Nero said to the twins. Nero stepped forward, his eyes turned deadly.

"So, how would you two like to die?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Hey, that's a nice car, but are you sure it'll be able to get us to the Church?" Kamijou says, as he opens a passenger side door with his right hand.
> 
> A loud sound like steel being shattered echoes through the night.
> 
> ...


"It's okay! Tobi will save the day!" 
With a turn, Tobi changed from his default black body into a vehicle in order to help his new friends out from the situation they were yet again in. However...
"You can't turn into a rocket with wheels and gatling-guns, boke."
Tobi's idea of a vehicle was rather messed up.
He had turned into a metallic white rocket with monster truck wheels. The tip was a vivid shade of red and on the rear, three equally red wings surrounded a  GE90-110B1 Jet Engine, with two supportive turbo-thrusters just beneath it, almost begging to be activated to launch the improbable weapon skyhigh. The cockpit was, in Lancer's eyes, just a hole that you placed somebody to make sure that he would get his head cut off by the sole speed this thing was going to go. By the cockpit, two GAU-8/A Avenger were attached, ready to be shot and pulverize any lifeform that dared to even _breath_ before them.
There was also a messy sprayed graffity on the right side of it that read "Hottest ride in the globe". Apparently, Tobi's idea of decoration.
Yup, it was certain to ______ now. Tobi was trying to kill them all.
Changing the tip of the rocket into his own torso, Tobi turned to Lancer with pleading eyes. "But why!! Tobi-mobile is cool, fast, awesome, ama-"
"No means no, boke."
"Pweaaase!" 
He was puppy eying her. Again. Lancer almost gave in to the man-child's advances, but after she turned her gaze away from the black creature, the Puppy eye gaze had lost its effects on her. Or at least _diminished_ enough for Lancer to object.
"No means no" she said again. "After all, we have to keep a low profile and that thing? Not low profile."
"...Fine..." he sobbed. In a moment's notice, the "Tobi-mobile" changed into a black SUV. "Can Tobi still have a machine-gun though?!"
Lancer slapped her forehead in frustration. _At the rate I harm myself, I'm going to turn into a masochist..._ "Just this once, boke. But you must hide it in the boodlit."
"Yay!" 
"Sigh..." Lancer too changed her form with the use of the 72 transformations. Aside its name, it was really just the power of shapeshifting. Perhaps not on the unbelievable level of her Master, but still flawless. She changed her form into that of a blonde little girl's, that still however wore the clothes Tobi and the elder Servant had just purchased at the store. _We don't need others to know how we look like. One psychobitch is enough._ She jumped into the car and started stretching herself, noticing however at the same something that annoyed her infinitely.
"Dammit, again?!" She still had her tail. She didn't know why, but whenever she turned into other people, she had trouble transforming her tail. She wrapped it around her waist like a belt and tucked the tip of it inside her skirt. "Dammit, I can turn into a fly, a sword, a lamp, but whenever I try to become a person, this thing just persists to still be there!" she kicked the front seat in frustration, receiving in return Tobi's yelp of sudden pain.
She eyed the others. "Well? Are you coming or what?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 14, 2013)

Avenger opened the door and tosses his Master in, who landed in a crumpled heap in the back, sulking and muttering to himself.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 14, 2013)

Terry just stared at the new damage to his car. His brain had fully shut down in order to deal with the strain on his psyche. While he was blanking out, Assassin picked him up and put him in Tobi.
"Just follow us, but don't push yourself, okay?" he said to the car. It revved in way that seemed to express agreement. Assassin shut Tobi's door. Then he went and got into the driver's seat. He grinned as he put on his seat belt.
"Buckle up, boys and girls. We're going to church!" he cried, and stepped on the accelerator.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 14, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Terry just stared at the new damage to his car. His brain had fully shut down in order to deal with the strain on his psyche. While he was blanking out, Assassin picked him up and put him in Tobi.
> "Just follow us, but don't push yourself, okay?" he said to the car. It revved in way that seemed to express agreement. Assassin shut Tobi's door. Then he went and got into the driver's seat. He grinned as he put on his seat belt.
> "Buckle up, boys and girls. We're going to church!" he cried, and stepped on the accelerator.



Echolocation: A process used mostly by bats. A bat will emit supersonic cries from its mouth or its nose (it’s hard to echolocate from your mouth when it is full of moths). Bats that use nasal echolocation have folds and flaps of skin on their face called "nose leaves." Scientists believe nose leaves help the bat direct its sound, but they aren't entirely sure. Regardless, the nose leaves tend to give the bat a weird, even fearsome, appearance. After the supersonic cry, a bat will listen with its large, extremely sensitive ears for the "echo," of sound reflecting back. The process of echolocation not only tells a bat there is an object out there, but its size, how far away it is, if it is moving and at what speed, and even the objects texture.

Knowing this, you might ask yourself; Why is Lancer screaming so loudly if she's not a bat?
Well, the answer is simple. Assassin was trying to break the sound barrier with an SUV. And the only other thing that one can do except hold the eldest of the Servants is scream for dear life, you don't have much of a choice except scream for dear fucking life.

"Hahaha!!! Tobi can become FASTER!!!" _*Boom!*_ _Please tell me this was NOT the sound barrier!!_
And having an energetic idiot as a Master doesn't help much either.
"TOBI, WHEN I WILL KILL YOUUUUUUU!!!"
"What did Tobi do?!"
"KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 14, 2013)

Avenger turns to look at Assassin from the passenger seat.

"This speed is adequate. We should arrive shortly, given your driving skills."

Meanwhile, both their Masters sat unresponsive in the backseat with Lancer. One catatonic, and the other having a nervous breakdown, for all intents and purposes.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Avenger turns to look at Assassin from the passenger seat.
> 
> "This speed is adequate. We should arrive shortly, given your driving skills."
> 
> Meanwhile, both their Masters sat unresponsive in the backseat with Lancer. One catatonic, and the other having a nervous breakdown, for all intents and purposes.


"WOOHOO!!!"
Tobi was getting closer and closer to the church and Lancer's scream was getting louder and louder. Collision with the building was inevitable. 
Though she hated praying, Lancer made an exception just for this once, hoping that seat belts _truly_ saved lives.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 14, 2013)

God of LoL said:


> "WOOHOO!!!"
> Tobi was getting closer and closer to the church and Lancer's scream was getting louder and louder. Collision with the building was inevitable.
> Though she hated praying, Lancer made an exception just for this once, hoping that seat belts _truly_ saved lives.


Recovering from his stupor long enough to look up, Kamijou Touma was given yet another stark reminder of his state in life.

Outside the window next to him, grass, dirt, and bits of dark granite were churned up and hurled past him as the car hurtled madly towards the church on the hill.

He grabbed the closest thing to him, wrapping his arms around Lancers waist.

"Why does this always happen to meeeeeeeeeee!!!???"

The car lurched, gaining altitude, Toumas arms gripped Lancer more tightly, screaming incoherently, as Avenger began laughing madly as these events all unfolded around him.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 14, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Recovering from his stupor long enough to look up, Kamijou Touma was given yet another stark reminder of his state in life.
> 
> Outside the window next to him, grass, dirt, and bits of dark granite were churned up and hurled past him as the car hurtled madly towards the church on the hill.
> 
> ...



The car was heading closer to the church's wall, accelerating by the second. At the speed they were going, Lancer didn't even believe they would survive the car crash. _She_, a Buddha, was going to die in a stupid car crash because her Master was stupid. Yeah, that's so not going to make her the laughing stock of the afterlife.
Lancer closed her eyes. 3 seconds before collision.
She made a list of the things she wished she had done while alive, beating up Tobi to death being the first, stuffing herself with peaches the second. 2 seconds before collision.
Was there something on her waist? No, nevermind that, none of that mattered now. 1 second.
"Tobi sees a WALL!!" _0._
_CRASH!!!_
-=-=-
She didn't know why or how. She didn't even care, truth be told. 
But she was alive. She survived that ride from hell.
And she was grateful. Grateful enough to start kissing the earth beneath her feet actually.
"Sweet sweet earth, I am _not_ going to leave you ever again. Ever. And as for you two..."
"Angle-angle-angle!!"
Ignoring the pleading of her Master and Touma -who were now suffocating on the end of her tail-, Lancer tossed them against the wall, only to grab them again and start twisting him in another angle. And the process was going to repeat itself for quite a while, weren't it for her need to hug the ground once again and thank whatever deity decided to not kill her.
_The only way I'm doing this again is if I'm drunk, unconscious or stupefied._


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 14, 2013)

Assassin picked himself up off the ground, and exuberant smile on his face while Lancer beat the everliving crap out of her Master. Thrusting his fists into the air, he cackled.
_"Hahahahahha! The Car is mightier than the Building!"_
"...Huh? What? Where am I?" Assassin looked down to find his Master finally coming out of his stupor. Terry looked around, and froze when he saw the giant hole in the wall.
"Assassin!" he snapped. "Were you driving again!"
"I have no idea what you're talking about Master." Assassin said cheerfully, still riding an adrenaline high. Hauling Terry upright, the Servant bore his Master over to an astonished-looking mediator.
"Greetings!" he said. "I am the Servant Assassin, and this is my Master. Those others behind us are also Masters and Servants, and we all would like to register for the Holy Grail War!"


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Nono, I insist on taking care of this kiddos. No need to dirty your hands with such filth. Besides I have experience in these sorts of things.", Nero said to the twins. Nero stepped forward, his eyes turned deadly.
> 
> "So, how would you two like to die?"




"How do I want to die! Ha I literally invented Murder!" C2 said laughing and Blitzing towards Saber.

J2 looked at Venetus and smiled a fang mouthed smile, looks like your next. Venetus had a very good eye for art, and the designs J2's clothes and a factor or other things Venetus had a good idea who he was.

"You your the betrayer right, you don't know shit about betrayal. 30 pieces of silver are nothing." 

J2 sneered at that comment and started to run towards Venetus. Venetus's eyes started to glow bright blue, and his muscles started to writhe beneath his skin, and then he howled out as his skin started to rip as his muscles started to expand. His fingernails popping out and claws forming as more and more of his flesh started to expand and burst through his skin, as this was happening his bones started to crack and morph. His browny blonde hair lightly furring over his body, it was a monstorus sight to behold and then he leapt and met J2 in battle.


----------



## manidk (Jun 15, 2013)

"So uh, what should we be doing now?"  Damien and Caster hopped out of the helicopter, as both the 'copter and Caster's helmet disappeared back into the book.

"Well...  I suppose we should continue making preparations, master."

"What is there left to do?"  Damien looked around the room at everything Caster had already prepared.

"There is _always_ more to do, piccolo."  Caster opened his book as twelve more books appeared around him, glowing different shades of gold and red.

Various objects around the room suddenly buzzed to life.  Small flying machines, bipedal machine, quadrupeds... All hummed to life.  Damien looked around, amazed.  "How are they...?"  Damien examined one of the flyers.  A small object, similar to Damien's bracelet was attached to it.  "Well... That explains it, I've been wondering where the excess prana went."

"Don't doubt me, you figlio di puttanta."


----------



## Ice (Jun 15, 2013)

Serp said:


> "How do I want to die! Ha I literally invented Murder!" C2 said laughing and Blitzing towards Saber.
> 
> J2 looked at Venetus and smiled a fang mouthed smile, looks like your next. Venetus had a very good eye for art, and the designs J2's clothes and a factor or other things Venetus had a good idea who he was.
> 
> ...


"Try not to disappoint old boy.", Nero smirked before leaping towards C2, Ebony and Ivory already smashing bullets out. Nero feinted left before sheathing his own guns and taking out a sword, sending it blade first towards C2's head.


----------



## Serp (Jun 16, 2013)

The bullets came flying towards C2, C2 was from an age where men lived to be hundreds of years old and his curse making him even older than that, as long as the bullets where not wood he would be find. 

Nero's bullets hit C2 and they didn't low him down, he was not dead, nor was he alive. He had been turned from the love of God and for that his soul would stay within his body until utter destruction. 

C2's Noble phantasm the killing touch, required him to strike Nero at least once, but this was proving harder than at first thought, but as Cain tried to get close Nero's sword cut straight through his head. Cain, the first human to experience birth and the first human to cause death, once again was out of commission.

J2 on the other hand was like a newer upgrade to the original Cain. "Ah its been a while since I fought one of your breed," he said to the now beastial Venetus. And jumped in fang and claw, matching Venetus. Venetus' blue eves filled with madness, extended his hand and pulled out a giant cross and J2 screamed and retreated.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 16, 2013)

Shirou turned as the car smashed through the front doors. For a second he got the mental image of a man with sharp teeth dressed in yellow clothes. Rushing to the wreck, Shirou saw several people, all dazed from the crash.

"Are you guys alright?"


----------



## manidk (Jun 16, 2013)

Caster and Damien watched the current fight on the projector intently.

"The prana distribution seems to be too high right now, master...  I can barely make out the number of fighters, much less their classes."

Caster was right, the projection currently showed a large blob of mixed orange and red moving about constantly.

"So the fighters are too strong and too close together right now, then?"

"More or less... But I do have a solution I've just finished working on."  Caster opened his book as a dozen or so small, floating objects manifested.  "These little guys work as actual cameras, but will be unable to to discern power distributions like the radar can."

"Awesome, but won't those be a little obvious, flying around like that?"

"That's where you come in handy, piccolo.  I'd like you to imbue your Origin into them, that'll help a little."

Damien studied the machine as they flew around.  "How am I supposed to do that in a timely manner?"

"Boy, you speak to a member of the Caster class, know your place.  I've created a Temple over our base, imbued with it already, have I not?"  Caster smiled, while praising himself.  "This time period gives me so much more to work with, I love it!"

"Alright, just tell me what to do then."

"I have anchored small boundary fields to each of these units, you simply need to insert your Origin into them, and they will be completely undetectable by any normal means."

"Alright, I'll give it a shot."  Damien grabbed on of the devices from the air, and closed his eyes.  A "map" of the device sprang into his mind, showing him exactly what to do.  Over the blueprint he envision, a single word became printed.

_Silence._

The device disappeared from sight.  Damien could still detect it, due to it being "His," now... But it was otherwise the definition of stealth.

"I guess living my life as I have has it's benefits, then.  So do I have to do this to the rest of them?"

"No, piccolo.  The rest will be the distractions.  I can easily make more of this one, now."

Damien nodded, "send them out, then."

Caster grinned as the flying objects flew out of the bunker, towards the town.  Another screen popped up, this one showing the views of each of the eleven devices now flying around outside.  Four of them staying around the base, the other seven continuing towards Fuyuki.

"I don't think I tell you enough, but you're really awesome."

"I know, piccolo, I know."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 16, 2013)

Assassin sighed.
"Yes, we're fine. Probably. Nothing that time won't heal. And I repeat, al l of us would like to register for the Holy Grail War. You two, knock it off!" He yelled this last part over his shoulder at Lancer and Tobi.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 17, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Assassin sighed.
> "Yes, we're fine. Probably. Nothing that time won't heal. And I repeat, al l of us would like to register for the Holy Grail War. You two, knock it off!" He yelled this last part over his shoulder at Lancer and Tobi.



Lancer flinched at the sudden attention and reluctantly let go of her now dizzy Master. 
"Tobi can see fairies~"
As on cue, he had changed himself into a -rather oversized- fairy and started moving his finger in the manner the imaginary fairies were flying. After one of the "fairies" started to spin around him, Tobi followed it with a pirouette, before he finally collapsed on the hard concrete floor.
Lancer sighed at the sight and she too turned to the administrator. "Does he have to be awake for this procedure?"
"Fairies~"
"...Let me rephrase that, does he have to be _alive_?"


----------



## Ice (Jun 17, 2013)

"Was that all? Well that was anti-climatic.", Nero thought out loud, sheathing his sword.

"Tsk tsk Nero, always make sure your enemy is really dead.", Saber said to him, before cracking his fingers and setting C2's body on fire.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 18, 2013)

"So you're all registering? I guess that 7 Master rule got thrown out..."
============================================
Inside his penthouse, Kassad watched the events unfold. A couple of lunatics were smashing stuff to bits while another maniac decided to park his car inside the church. Maybe he should start thinning out the groups.

Moving away from the telescope, Kassad picked up his rifle and aimed it at the church entrance.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 19, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "So you're all registering? I guess that 7 Master rule got thrown out..."
> ============================================
> Inside his penthouse, Kassad watched the events unfold. A couple of lunatics were smashing stuff to bits while another maniac decided to park his car inside the church. Maybe he should start thinning out the groups.
> 
> Moving away from the telescope, Kassad picked up his rifle and aimed it at the church entrance.



Kamijou Touma began stirring from the wreckage that Tobi had made when Assassin had driven him through the wall of the church.

Looking around him, as a feeling of vague doom nestled itself deep in his gut, Touma felt that there was a certain nun that would be furious if she ever saw this sight.

"TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!"

What that feeling of vague doom took on a certain definition, as Touma realized that said nun could, in fact, see the scene of destruction and mayhem before his eyes.

"Hey, Avenger."

"Hmm? What is it, Master?"

"If you suddenly got dumped into the future, would you try to find a way back, or would you stay and make the most of your life where you were at?"

Avenger stared at his Master oddly, considering the question.

"...But Master, isnt that whats happening to me right now?"

"Oh. That's right. Huh."

_"What does that mean, Touma!?! Hurry up and come back!!! TOUMAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!"

"Nyaaaaaaaahahahaha! Kami-yan, give it your best shot and come back home to where your freeloader is wah~ait~ing!"_

Touma's eyes begin shifting to the side uncomfortably, as if intentionally looking away from something as he breaks into a nervous sweat. Avenger just scratches his head in confusion at this response, but begins answering his Master's question in more detail.

"Honestly, Master, I would make the most of it, if I could. Time lost cant be taken back, but...well, I would try and bring as much of what I once knew to me if I could. Hmph...." Avenger himself looks away, speaking more to himself than to Touma, "Well,nothing is impossible so long as you put forth an effort, isn't that right, my friend?"

Touma then turns towards Shirou, hearing his question.

"Ummm...I guess so? My name's Kamijou Touma, and Im here to register as a Master..."

In Touma's left field of vision, a look of surprise dawns on Index's face, "Touma! Touma! He was a Master in that Grail War! He's Shirou! Shirou, Touma! Shirou's the mediator!"

"...Shirou...san?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Aaron's craft landed outside the ruins of the former Town Hall. He had no trouble locating the old basement, having been there so many times, even though it had been nearly 20 years.

"...First by chaos, huh..."

He spotted it right away of course, the carving in the floor. The decades had done nothing to wear away the summoning circle that had been carved there so many years ago.

Hit by a sudden wave of nostalgia, the older man brushed the array with his fingertips, detecting a heat.

_I see you're still burning, Tohsaka..._

The ambient energy in the complex was potent enough for his needs. A place of some magical power was needed for the ritual he would perform once the twins arrived. Their choice truly had been apt. Suspiciously so. _Oh well_, Aaron thought, as he began setting up the talismans, totems, and other necessary props.

_I suppose it can wait. Everything will likely come to light later on.

All will be laid bare, after all, that's the point of undertaking a vision quest in the first place, isn't it? Rider?_


----------



## Byrd (Jun 20, 2013)

Maou had emerge about preparations... She had been outside the city preparing this siege... unlike the other powerful figures, she wasn't bound to the laws of the Grail as she figured out...

"Its time to start our own war" she mutters as an army of undead soldiers appeared behind her... 

"Lets go" she waves forth as the she runs towards the city, with her army behind her


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2013)

Cain's body was set ablaze the vampire's head was wounded so no screams would come out of it. 

J2 was busy fighting Venetus and even now, sensed his brother in arms had fallen, he jumped out of Venetus's vice life grip and left the monster man to flail around as he picked up Cain's body and in an instant vanished.

"Well that was easy" Gabby said. 

Ella was watching closely. "In the centre of that fire, he was not dead, nor was he alive he really was cursed." And then flashes of fire ran through her mind, summoning fire, becoming fire, snakes and dragons and Ella fell to the floor, as Gabby reached closer to her flames started to burn all around her, but he would not be afraid of fire if it were to save his sister, as he moved closer Venetus their servant had reverted back to mostly human and summoned a fiddle and started to play, he played the Michael song and as he did that the fire started to die down, what ever the noble phantasm was a fiddle that could control fire they were glad he had it. 

Gabby looked at Nero. "Lets go!" He said and started without even knowing the right direction to reach the town hall. 

Eventually they reached it, the energy was thick in the air. 
"This placer seems so familiar." Ella said as they descended to the underroom to meet Aaron. 

As this happened someone was flying into Fuyuki, once again it was as if the sun had come to Fuyuki.


As she stepped out onto the ground and took a deep breath, she looked around.
"Welcome to back Fuyuki my Queen." said a figure from the darkness.

"Its good to be back." She said and smiled.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2013)

Ruber was sitting in his newly claimed palace the apartment block, all the inhabitants now listening to him, following his orders he was their patron and they were he patriots. He had them all dressed in robes, the new fashion style of today did not fit with what he needed to to. It was then he felt it, not only in the shift in mana but also the smell of death waving towards the city.

"We have to go!" He barked at his patriots and they nodded and started to walk, they walked through the city, he and his 200 or so people, some children, some elderly but they had been given renewed vigour.

They were walking to meet that woman and her horde in battle, it had to be a horde or god help them if it was as actual wave of death, Ruber the divine king may be able to survive but there was now a pack mentality for him, he would rule them but not let them die for no reason, as so the marched onwards to face death.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 20, 2013)

Maou had her entire army near the city... her undead army howling in the winds... they were thirsty for blood but the woman stop her army as she sense a large force heading her way...

"So you come to die, fools" she exclaim slamming her scythe in the ground... Parts of her army scattered about as she charges towards incoming forces with a small group of her undead followers..

The battle begins now


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2013)

Ruber pointed forward to the incoming horde.

"That is death, pain and fear marching towards you. They are your masters if you let them, they will treat you like dogs, you would fear them and submit your life in fear of them for what. They will toy with you and enjoy it!"











A howl went through the people Ruber had brought from the apartment complex. And they fell to their knees and began to change. There was cracks and snaps but they held strong and howled out. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ7Se1XZ2ig[/YOUTUBE]

Ruber stood standing and pointed out, and with that the ran into battle.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2013)

As Rubers pack leapt forward. Venetus sent him a mental message. 
_What on earth are you doing!?

Don't attempt to order me around brother. It's not called Rem or Venetus for a reason. 
_











And they continued to lunge at the army of the undead. Ruber standing strong waiting to fight the woman.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Kamijou Touma began stirring from the wreckage that Tobi had made when Assassin had driven him through the wall of the church.
> 
> Looking around him, as a feeling of vague doom nestled itself deep in his gut, Touma felt that there was a certain nun that would be furious if she ever saw this sight.
> 
> ...



Shirou turned to the voice. A strange person with blue hair was standing there, as if she saw a ghost. Shirou wondered who that was. A part of him thought he recognized the person, but he couldn't quite place it. Maybe she was a friend of Rin's.

"Er yes, I am Emiya Shirou. Do I know you?"

a thought suddenly crossed Shirou's mind.

"You don't happen to have a Berserker as a Servant, do you?"

He could still recall the event as though it only happened a year ago.  The giant standing in front of the girl as Gilgamesh fired weapon after weapon.

Hold on, that's not right. Didn't he kill the giant? He thought he did, but was it with a sword or wit the giant's own weapon? Shirou shook his head. He must be tired if he couldn't even recall the event properly.


----------



## Ice (Jun 21, 2013)

"Wrong way kiddo. It's this way.", Nero deadpanned as he saw Gabby heading in the opposite direction. He gestured for the twins to follow him, whistling as he made his way towards the town hall.

Meanwhile, Saber started tracking down the other Berserker and the unknown woman from before. He could feel a fight going on and he could sense it was related to them both.


----------



## manidk (Jun 21, 2013)

Watching the new fight erupting on the floating cameras, Damien turned to Caster.

"You wanna go join in the fun?"

"Please, piccolo, you know I don't like violence, again.  You seem a little to eager to go out and get yourself killed."  

Damien stared at the floor, downtrodden.

Caster sighed.  "Well, I can do something."  Caster opened his book, as a strange suit appeared on Damien.  

"What is this?  It's awesome!"

Laughing, Caster replied, "You'll see, master."  A humanoid figure emerged from Caster's book.  It looked like something out of a science-fiction movie.  Standing about eight feet tall, the robot fully manifested.



"Ho-lee shit."  Damien reached his arm out, and the robot's arm went out as well.  "So that's it, eh?"  As he was inspecting the robot, another question popped up.  "How strong is this thing, anyways?"

"If I had to quantify it, I'd say C-rank on average, with B agility.  About average-servant level.  It won't win you any battles, but you can have some fun with it."  Caster grinned.

"Alright... Let's do this, then."

The robot burst out of the bunker, heading quickly towards the fight erupting elsewhere.


----------



## Ice (Jun 21, 2013)

"Oh my. Is that a walking robot I see? How intriguing. I must see how it works.", Saber wondered aloud to himself. He jumped down from the rooftop he was on, landing on the ground quietly.

"Hello there robot."


----------



## manidk (Jun 21, 2013)

The robot stopped in it's tracks.  Caster watched over the projection, his face suddenly getting serious.  "Careful, Damien, that one looks to be strong.  If the robot gets destroyed it won't harm you physically, but your mana may drain a good deal.  I can strengthen it a bit if you deem it necessary."

"Noted, Caster.  Let's see if it means any harm, first."

Damien spoke through the robot.  "Greetings, servant.  What brings you out this late?"


----------



## Ice (Jun 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> The robot stopped in it's tracks.  Caster watched over the projection, his face suddenly getting serious.  "Careful, Damien, that one looks to be strong.  If the robot gets destroyed it won't harm you physically, but your mana may drain a good deal.  I can strengthen it a bit if you deem it necessary."
> 
> "Noted, Caster.  Let's see if it means any harm, first."
> 
> Damien spoke through the robot.  "Greetings, servant.  What brings you out this late?"



Holy shit, the robot could talk with a human voice. Was there someone inside? Saber decided to be melodramatic and switch to an archaic form of English. "Art thou human or machine. Speaketh now before I cleave thee in twain." He snickered to himself, this would be fun.


----------



## manidk (Jun 21, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Holy shit, the robot could talk with a human voice. Was there someone inside? Saber decided to be melodramatic and switch to an archaic form of English. "Art thou human or machine. Speaketh now before I cleave thee in twain." He snickered to himself, this would be fun.



Damien's face went deadpan, while Caster snickered in the background  _"Is this guy serious?"_

"Thou uh... I... uh... Thy... Before... Thee... except after C."


----------



## Ice (Jun 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> Damien's face went deadpan, while Caster snickered in the background  _"Is this guy serious?"_
> 
> "Thou uh... I... uh... Thy... Before... Thee... except after C."



"Thou is unable to reproduce words in a linguistic form? Is thou's brain perhaps too small to comprehend thy's words or is thou's CPU malfunctioning?", Saber again spoke, trying hard to hide a smile.


----------



## manidk (Jun 21, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Thou is unable to reproduce words in a linguistic form? Is thou's brain perhaps too small to comprehend thy's words or is thou's CPU malfunctioning?", Saber again spoke, trying hard to hide a smile.



_A wise guy, eh?  Seems he doesn't mean any harm, at least.  I'll play along._

"EXECUTING VOICE COMMAND:  MIDDLE AGES ENGLISH.  GOOD MORROW TO THEE, FINE SIR. ART THOU ENJOYING PARTAKING IN A WALK THIS FINE DAY?"


----------



## Ice (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, it wouldn't be fun without some action. So Saber decided to spice this talk up. "Thy refuses to partake in a talk any longer with this unholy fusion of man and machine. Prepare yourself machine knight.", Saber commanded, before hurtling forward suddenly, his sword already in motion.


----------



## manidk (Jun 21, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Well, it wouldn't be fun without some action. So Saber decided to spice this talk up. "Thy refuses to partake in a talk any longer with this unholy fusion of man and machine. Prepare yourself machine knight.", Saber commanded, before hurtling forward suddenly, his sword already in motion.



"It seems negotiations have broken down", Caster smirked.  "Try it out, piccolo!"

"Alright!"

"ACTIVATE BATTLE PROTOCOL ONE."  The three diodes one the robots "face" lit up, one red, one green, and one blue.  "TRI-BEAM."  The diodes each blasted a single beam, twirling around each other as they headed straight for Saber.


----------



## Ice (Jun 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> "It seems negotiations have broken down", Caster smirked.  "Try it out, piccolo!"
> 
> "Alright!"
> 
> "ACTIVATE BATTLE PROTOCOL ONE."  The three diodes one the robots "face" lit up, one red, one green, and one blue.  "TRI-BEAM."  The diodes each blasted a single beam, twirling around each other as they headed straight for Saber.



Saber smirked as he spun under the tri-beam, letting it fly over his head. As his spin came to a stop, his form morphed into a wolf, lithe and dark blue. Without missing a beat, Saber lunged towards the robot.


----------



## manidk (Jun 21, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Saber smirked as he spun under the tri-beam, letting it fly over his head. As his spin came to a stop, his form morphed into a wolf, lithe and dark blue. Without missing a beat, Saber lunged towards the robot.



_Heh, got him._  Damien smirked, back at the bunker.

"Disengage, re-seek."

The diodes began to glow again as the beams split and arced backwards towards Saber, one from above, and one from either side.  At the same time, the robot jumped backwards, preparing to take the hit.


----------



## Ice (Jun 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> _Heh, got him._  Damien smirked, back at the bunker.
> 
> "Disengage, re-seek."
> 
> The diodes began to glow again as the beams split and arced backwards towards Saber, one from above, and one from either side.  At the same time, the robot jumped backwards, preparing to take the hit.



Without glancing at the beams, Saber curved the air around him, deflecting the beams with a thought. He lept towards the robot his claws already outstretched.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 21, 2013)

Serp said:


> As Rubers pack leapt forward. Venetus sent him a mental message.
> _What on earth are you doing!?
> 
> Don't attempt to order me around brother. It's not called Rem or Venetus for a reason.
> ...



Maou charged through the Ruber forces slicing through many of the humans like mere butter. When Ruber is finally in sight, her eyes brighten as the area around Ruber started to distort and tear. She wasn't playing games this time around... as a strange dark glow emitted from her left hand


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2013)

Maou may have thought she was slicing through humans like butter, but these were more than humans. These were Ruber's patriots and as they fell if the wound was not lethal enough, the healed from it and continued the charge onto the undead horde. Werewolves versus the undead was a common trope and the canines more often than not held their own. 

Ruber could see Maou in front of him and he smiled, his red eyes glows brightly and he started to shout, the madness swirling from him. 
_"Lunatic"_
He said and then started to scream and shout. As he was doing this his hair golden blonde now started to spike up and his muscles started to grow more and more.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10Mo9NU68lE[/YOUTUBE]
As this was happening the madness was growing inside him he was being beastial and his stats were rising.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 21, 2013)

The woman felt an increase in her prana as she slice through the horde, even if it wasn't enough to kill them..With each slice, their life energy was being slip away like that of the Reaper slowly sucking the soul from the one it will soon reap.

As the werewolfs fought the forces of the undead, hands emerge from the ground and grab the wolfs that were fighting at the attempt of immobilization... While this is taking place, the undead let out a flurry of relentless attacks.

Maou had just reach the servant, she had seen the tears on his body due to her distortion but he was gaining strength and will soon be able to resist it, but he had taken damage. She then swings her scythe with full force at Ruber aiming at his ribs


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2013)

Ruber like his pack had taken damage, but he was more than mortal, and as these were children of his blood he felt as they were being torn a sunder, in flesh and in soul. But Ruber although not in his perfect form, still had leaps and bounds of life energy that's how he could heal, that's how he could create his infectious breed. Much like Hercules was gifted with Godhand, Ruber having gained a similar situation was gifted rather with a different form of immortality, near limitless life energy, as long as his body could heal from it, it was possible to recover. He damage was healing quickly.

Maou swung her scythe at Rubers ribs, his stats now were reaching B/A he would have to get hairier to pump it up even higher, but as the scythe was coming towards him, he placed his hand to block it and materialized Joyuese once again to block the strike and parry any further attacks.

"My dear! Are you still scared to share your name with one such as I?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 21, 2013)

Aaron looked up from his work in the basement, the wind warning him of a battle occurring on the outskirts of Fuyuki.

_Berserker. Can you handle it?_

_You got it, Master!_

Berserker in spirit form sped towards the battlefield, at a Servant's speed, he would arrive shortly.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 21, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruber like his pack had taken damage, but he was more than mortal, and as these were children of his blood he felt as they were being torn a sunder, in flesh and in soul. But Ruber although not in his perfect form, still had leaps and bounds of life energy that's how he could heal, that's how he could create his infectious breed. Much like Hercules was gifted with Godhand, Ruber having gained a similar situation was gifted rather with a different form of immortality, near limitless life energy, as long as his body could heal from it, it was possible to recover. He damage was healing quickly.
> 
> Maou swung her scythe at Rubers ribs, his stats now were reaching B/A he would have to get hairier to pump it up even higher, but as the scythe was coming towards him, he placed his hand to block it and materialized Joyuese once again to block the strike and parry any further attacks.
> 
> "My dear! Are you still scared to share your name with one such as I?"



Maou didn't respond to his question but launched a series of well-aimed blows targeting his head, side and legs... 

The Undead forces drag a couple of the werewolfs underground and began to feast on their flesh.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2013)

Joyuese itself increased Rubers endurance to immeasurable levels, but as his madness was increasing his grip on controlling NPs was weakening. He managed to block most of the attacks, but one hit him in his side and he cried out, his eyes glowing even deeper.

If Ruber was normal, if he was a normal dead human spirit he knows his soul would have felt that and never recover, but his soul was immortal, his flesh now not so much but his soul yes and the soul supported the body so the wound closed up.

Ruber gritted his teeth and thought back to his masters, the twins. And pulled out of his vault of valuables, something the twins had seen all their lives but never touched.
Arma Christi Major: The lash of striking divinity, it harmed monsters as well as gods, and as such Ruber being both, his hand burnt at the touch and pain rolled through his own head, but that was good, it was releasing his madness, increasing his power and it would also hurt Maou as she was definantely not human, but for how long could Ruber keep this up before either the lash broke his mind or his insanity took over.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 21, 2013)

The ground shuddered.

It split.

Dazzling lights poured in, blinding Maou and Ruber.












The two were in a wrestling ring, and then fireworks shot off from the ground, drawing their attention to the Titantron some distance away.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXDSNHoLEQY[/YOUTUBE]

A Texan drawl filled the area, "Welcome to WWE _Raw!_ I'm Jerry "The King" Lawler..."

"And I'm Michael Cole"

"And we're here tonight to bring you a match between two fighters out to make a name for themselves, let's go to the ring now..."

"Well, on the one hand, we've got this mysterious woman with a scythe, 'Maou'. She's apparently come picking a fight with her undead horde, who are now making up the audience."

"Just _look_ at that fan dedication, following her all the way to Fuyuki City  in the Far East nation of Japan, just to lend her their support. Heartwarming stuff."

"It sure is, Jerry. And her opponent is no slouch, either. He goes by the name 'Ruber', and he's a bit of a hairy one."

"You sure can say that again."

"He's got an army of werewolves that _appear_ to be in the ring with him."

"Well that don't make no sense, but I guess that just means its to even things out?"

"Sure looks that way, oh, and...what's this?" The man at the announcer table by the ring holds his hand up to a set of headphones, "I'm...receiving word that this event is going to be something a _bit_ different for the usual fare tonight."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMp8aDH8d9M[/YOUTUBE]

"It's Vince McMahon! What the hell is he doing here?!"

"Let's find out!"

The older man strides out past the screen playing his intro. He stands still, staring coldly at the ring, observing those present. He lifts a microphone up, and the jeers and hollering go silent to listen, as his voice fills the area.

"...We're gonna make this quick. You both get _one_ shot. You're either in, or yeeer out! One chance, new guys, it's a 'You're Fired' match.

"And it's gonna take place in...a Hell. In a Cell....!"

A steel cage materializes in the air above the ring, and it begins lowering down onto the combatants.

"Now! If you look closely, at the very top of this cage, is a door! You climb up through that door, and there's gonna be an attache case hanging up there! Whoever gets that case first, keeps their contracts!"

A chrome case materializes, constantly suspended around five feet above the top of the steel cage.

"And the _loser_...Well, they'll just have their contracts shredded on the spot." The cage finishes descending, and a referee slides into the ring just as it drops down, sealing everyone in the ring inside of it.

The Chairman of the WWE turns a practiced smirk at the combatants in the ring.

"Have fun."


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2013)

"Well this is interesting." Ruber mused to himself. He was still sane enough to know an arena when he saw one.

"Lets change the scenery a bit shall we!" He said and waved his hand, it was at a great cost to mana, but Ruber was a show off. The area began to shift and change, the modern era stuff turning to rock and wood. After all the dust had been blown away, they were still in the cell, but the cell itself as well as everyone else was in a mini version of the Colosseum. 

"Thats my intro ref!" Ruber said flexing his oversized muscles.

And then he stood up tall and looked at the crowd, the crowd of werewolves now sitting in their allocated seats, were morphed into some half human half wolf thing. Ruber standing in armour and smiling. He summoned a Roman Gladius to his hand and the legends of the one who had once wielded it, he could do this. 

He went and stood infront of the crowd.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 21, 2013)

The ref raised an arm in acknowledgment.

"Ill allow it!"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 21, 2013)

Maou spilt on the ground.... They were now in the an arena-type area where the werewolves were howling (seems like they were cheering).

_"It matters not to me on the location you choose to die at"_ Maou spoke to the servant. 

Dark flames gather in her left hand as touches the ground... the flames slipped into the ground before disappearing...

_"Now shall we continue" _

Maou charges at Ruber swinging her scythe at him


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2013)

Ruber needed not his sanity in this fight, his instinct alone would help him through this, his stats already kissing A. 

But he would not underestimate this Maou, so once again he traded his sanity for a boost in stats. His eyes so bright heat was actually coming off them and the surrounding area. And then he started to change.

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruZn3XSlbKU[/youtube]

And then he started to charge towards Maou, Spartacus's gladius still gripped in his wolf hand, his speed not hindered by his size at all, you got to respect them berserkers.

---
Elsewhere Ella fell the ground outside the town hall base. Ruber was using Mana, Venetus could sense and it was causing Ella pain the strain he was taking mercilessly. 

"I have to go, to help your sister. I trust Nero to protect you." And Venetus returned to the throne of heroes for the time being, allowing Ruber to claim the prana he was using to sustain himself.

Gabby ran and opened the door. 
"Oi Aaron!" He shouted.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 21, 2013)

Maou noticed that he was faster than before reaching her before she reach him... she instinctively reacted in a defensive position... but her left hand was free and she shot out a dark coloured fireball at Ruber


----------



## TehChron (Jun 21, 2013)

The ref reached out, and swatted the fireball away.

"None of that."

The fireball vanished without a trace, and the ground flashed, removing whatever had been inserted into it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 21, 2013)

Chris Master's old entrance music began to play.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 21, 2013)

The man appeared amid the rest of the audience. The sport encouraged its fans to watch, but viewer participation was strictly forbidden


----------



## manidk (Jun 21, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Without glancing at the beams, Saber curved the air around him, deflecting the beams with a thought. He lept towards the robot his claws already outstretched.



_Oh, he's a tricky one._

The robot aimed his right arm out to the side and shot out a blast of prana, intending to dodge the attack.


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> _Oh, he's a tricky one._
> 
> The robot aimed his right arm out to the side and shot out a blast of prana, intending to dodge the attack.



_Oh no you don't._

Saber transformed mid-lunge, his greatsword now alight with a blue flame, riptosing and slashing at the robot's torso.


----------



## manidk (Jun 22, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> _Oh no you don't._
> 
> Saber transformed mid-lunge, his greatsword now alight with a blue flame, riptosing and slashing at the robot's torso.



The sword connected with the robot, digging in to it's torso.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Well, piccolo, seems that one is done for.  Blow it up."

"Do I have to?  You don't have any last-resort attacks programmed in?  I was just starting to have fun!"

"Won't matter, boy.  The robot may be as agile as a servant, but your reflexes are not there yet.  Blow it up."

------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Goddammit, fine._

"INITIATE SELF DESTRUCT SEQUENCE.  SELF-DESTRUCTING IN... NOW."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 22, 2013)

A golden light shown from the mystery man's feet. As a result his speed stat was increased beyond any magi's ability to measure. The other people in the area appeared to stand still to the man. He appeared to fly over the crowds head. As he approached the barricade he.slashed ahead himself with the Emerald blade and sliced an opening through any magical barriers that could be in the way. He slashed through the cage itself and entered the ring.

The amethysts blade he wielded could slice through anything in has path.


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> The sword connected with the robot, digging in to it's torso.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Even as the robot detonated, Saber was already on his way to the huge fight ongoing.


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2013)

Saber tapped his foot on the ground. He could see a match going on. Inside a....cage? Wow, someone must have a weird fetish or something. And not to mention they looked very comfortable fighting inside. Now how to mess with them without fighting... Behind him, the orb laying in his sword's pommel pulsed. "Huh. Never thought of that. That might actually be fun. Lets do it.", Saber's face broke out in a grin.

With a sweep of his hands, Saber lifted the land beneath the ongoing battle and its spectators and hurled them towards the sky. Waving at the rapidly shrinking figure, he wished them a nice trip while snickering inwardly.


----------



## manidk (Jun 22, 2013)

"Did he just... What...!?!?!?"  Damien gasped, watching the ring being launched into space over the screen.

Caster clapped, laughing, "Most excellent!  Most excellent indeed!  Imagine if he did that to you, piccolo!  Your face would be priceless!"

"Caster, how do we win against something like that?"  Damien said, distractedly, eyes glued to the screen as the ring twinkled in the distance.  "Better yet, won't the mediator notice this and step in?"

"All in due time, master, all in due time.  For now, let's continue to wa-"  Caster and Damien stopped what they were doing instantly.  "Someone has shown up, boy... Let's go to meet them."

Walking outside, Caster and Damien saw two men standing at the edge of the boundary field.  One was cloaked in a black mist and the other in red. "A master and servant?"

"No, master... The red one seems to be a servant, yes... But I don't feel the presence of a master from the one in black."

Damien stepped forward, "What business do you have here?"

Garo, the one in black answered, "Your servant is Caster, correct?  We have... A problem with our servant... We could use some advice."

The man in red stood in the background, smirking.  He suddenly spoke, a strange american accent coming from the red mist.  "A problem?  With me?  You're mistaken there, pal.  It's not that I have the problem, it's that this world does!"  The man moved about with grandiose gestures while speaking.

Caster and Damien looked at each other seriously.

_Could be a trap._

_Let's wait and see, master._

"What might the problem be exactly, my friend?"

Garo looked around, then at the ground.  "Well you see... It's his master.  The master isn't exactly your traditional one... The ritual was botched and well... It's easier if I showed you."  Garo turned around, nodding at the servant.  As the red mist moved to the side, it's master was revealed.

Caster and Damien looked at each other, then at the master, then Garo and the servant.

"How in the...????"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 22, 2013)

Archer had attempted to enter the ring. 

A powerful hand grabbed onto the hero's wrist.

"I'm sorry sir, but Im going to need to see your ticket."

A number of security guards had appeared, grabbing the man where he stood. Their absurd strength powered by the laws of basic etiquette and common sense were simply impossible to overpower.

"Since you dont seem to have one, and intend to interrupt the show, I'm afraid that you're going to have to leave."

Like the manacles of the gods themselves, the security guards held the man still, and escorted him to the edge of the coliseum.

They trudged through the open archway, where the starry night sky was plainly visible.

"Careful on your way home, sir."

The hero was pushed out. Into outer space. Which lacked any air or oxygen to breathe or use to beat ones wings against. And without the protection of the arena, the hero was free to die on re-entry.

With the nuisance gone, the match could continue, and the space continued soaring, beyond the reach of the interloper. The referee, meanwhile, simply continued doing his job, the rude spectators attempt to fudge with the plainly obvious had been truly, utterly useless.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 22, 2013)

The woman thought to herself.... 

_So many interferers_




> _Why do you kill them all... cast everything into oblivion
> 
> You who is the Angel of Death to servants... Show them
> 
> Hehehehehehe_



The entity spoke through Maou own heart but she refuse the temptation.... She would not be sway by his desires or doing... she was not his puppet. She was her own being!!

_"Begone"_ she said in a mighty voice, that shook the arena...



> Hehehehehe.... eventually you will do what I desire....



Now that the voice was gone, she can focus.... Her demeanor ha changed tho, as she was serious. These servants have to die and she had the perfect weapon to slay them


----------



## TehChron (Jun 22, 2013)

Serp said:


> Elsewhere Ella fell the ground outside the town hall base. Ruber was using Mana, Venetus could sense and it was causing Ella pain the strain he was taking mercilessly.
> 
> "I have to go, to help your sister. I trust Nero to protect you." And Venetus returned to the throne of heroes for the time being, allowing Ruber to claim the prana he was using to sustain himself.
> 
> ...



Aaron looked up,

"Young Gabby. What's so urgent?"



Crimson King said:


> Shirou turned to the voice. A strange person with blue hair was standing there, as if she saw a ghost. Shirou wondered who that was. A part of him thought he recognized the person, but he couldn't quite place it. Maybe she was a friend of Rin's.
> 
> "Er yes, I am Emiya Shirou. Do I know you?"
> 
> ...



"A...Berserker? No, sorry, my Servant is Avenger." Touma paused for a second, considering something.

"Actually, sorry if I confused you just now, I just happen to have a friend who recognized you from one of the past Grail Wars. The....um...Fifth one, I think."


----------



## Serp (Jun 22, 2013)

The word young grated at Gabby but he paid it no mind.
"Ruber is using so much Prana, it's hurting Ella too much. Is there anything we can do!" He asked thinking of his sister in pain, even his hands and cheeks were heating up from the presumed rush of blood to the extremities.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 22, 2013)

Reinforced by the power of a command seal, the young hero unlocked the full power of his blade and slashed forward with the Amethyst Sword. The power of the ring was cut through and destroyed completely, utterly, and irreparably.. The security guards themselves were next. Even the referee lost his power. The very concept of the rules of the ring were cut down by the Amethyst Sword.

Archer entered the stage. With a final slash of the sword, the Amethyst blade hole through space that opened a portal connecting the inside of the ring to the arena's original location. The portal would remain open for a short time, and would allow travel both ways. Anyone who wanted to join and could reach the spot where the portal opened could enter or leave.

With that the sword returned to it's original state of power.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 22, 2013)

Maou was back in her right mind... The entity voice seem to have disappeared...

She once again face Ruber, gripping her scythe tightly...

"Shall we continue Servant" she saids to Ruber in a coldly manner....

Without even waiting for a response, she charges at him swinging her scythe with full force using both hands


----------



## Serp (Jun 22, 2013)

Archer had cut the rules, until Berserker put them back up he was free to mess it up.
Ruber in his wolf form looked over to Archer and back as Maou was charging at him. 

He raised his Gladius to block the Sycthe that Maou slashed him with, the curved blade of death went through the Gladius like butter and Ruber was cut on his side. He howled out, but as he did that he looked up. A giant metal chair was falling above Maou.

[x]


----------



## Byrd (Jun 22, 2013)

Maou had notice the object falling as she glance upwards, taking her eyes off her opponent to distort the chair with her mystic eyes... the chair was tearing apart at a rapid rate...


----------



## TehChron (Jun 22, 2013)

Floodlights filled the sky blinding both fighters, the ring was perfectly restored, and the ref crossed his arms in negation.

The chair hung suspended within the cage, and then tore itself apart from an unseen force.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Ruber got up, his wound restitching itself. 
"That was my Chair, what kinda of Chair match doesn't have a chair" 

Ruber raised his wolfish hands and cheering began.
"I have to ask you guys, all of you guys!" He said turning to face Maou's zombies along with his werewolves.
"I have to ask for one zillion Denarii! Who let the dogs out!"










All his werewolves started to cheer and howl.

And then he turned and started running towards Maou, before using his super powered legs to jump upto the top of the cage.

"Answer! ME!" And Ruber howled.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruber got up, his wound restitching itself.
> "That was my Chair, what kinda of Chair match doesn't have a chair"
> 
> Ruber raised his wolfish hands and cheering began.
> ...



Maou was getting irritated.... 

_"Are you gonna fight or what servant"_ she ask him....



> Hehehehehe..... Use it
> You can end this all.....
> Use that scythe..... Angel of Death



The entity had force his voice back into Maou. Maou was trying to resist it but his influence was stronger than last time...

_"Get out!!!!" _

Maou drop to one knee, in hopes of suppressing him... she then covered her eye as they were beginning to turn darkish black.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

As Maou was having a spaz attack, Ruber climbed out the top of the cage and grabbed the box with the contracts in it. 
"As I said I let the dogs out!" And in order to keep Maou down, he activated his NP and dry dry almost weaponised pasta started to fall in great amounts, in an attempt to distract and keep Maou down.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Maou was losing her mind... the entity voice had reach into her very heart



> Unleash it... become my angel of Death...
> 
> You are mines... Maou or shall I say Giltinė
> 
> Hehehehehehe



An huge surge of prana sweep through the arena... The pasta Maou was covered with, weaken and withered away as if its origins had been reap away... In the spot of Maou, there stood a figure of transcendent beauty... Within her hands, stood a scythe... it was rather ragged and rough... its blade was rather dull and from the looks of it.. its not much of a weapon used for fighting... 

She had wings in this form.... her feathers were of a mixture of black and gray and on her shoulders stood an owl, who was silently watching Ruber. She tap her scythe on the ground and the ground slightly withered away...

As she opens her mouth... her beautiful voice fill the arena giving off a vibe of hope and love...

"Shall we continue" she says as she glances at Ruber with her dark eyes.



> Yes..... You are mines now
> 
> Go & Reap!!


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Ruber was no outside of the cage and had retrived his contract. Before looking down at Maou and baring his teeth.

"Oh Darling" He said his words sounds menacing as they came from his canine mouth. He jumped down, and looked at his destroyed pasta.
"And it was Farfalle as well, just like you!" 

His eyes glowed red and then he smiled as best a wolf could smile.
"Yes lets Dance!" He said, howled and then ran towards Maou.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Maou took several steps, each step withered the ground...

She then swung her scythe, a huge shock wave was produced and it was headed towards Ruber...

Maou was completely silent...

The advent of Death had now manifested in the arena


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Ruber could sense this was not something he should take lightly. He jumped back but still in the vector of the way and pulled out two weapons. The lance of longinus and Joyuese. 

Using Joyuese's ability to defend himself, he pointed the lance forward. 
"Arg!" He howled out. He was summoned by Michael's children, and thus their mana was his to share, he cared little how it was killing Ella just the affinity boost it gave his weapon.

"I can smell death in the air! Death brought down to all mortals yes. But I am not mortal! I shall tear into your soul, and make you feel as if you hail from Sabine and then, then you shall belong to Rome!"

Ruber having defended against the shockwave using the holy sword, decided to once again attack Maou. He was insane after all.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

The shockwave splitted as it impacted Ruber weapons sending two smaller shockwaves into the crowd.... The werewolfs struck begin to die out as their souls were reap away... being far weaker than a servant... they had no chance resisting the passive nature of this scythe...

Tons of souls now stood around Maou giving off a eerie sight. Maou swung her weapon again at an attempt to match Ruber charge attack


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Ruber raised his weapons again and blocked the second wave, sending more shockwaves behind him.
"I am a child of WAR!" He roared. And the air around him shimmered. And went in to match her scythe with his spear.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruber raised his weapons again and blocked the second wave, sending more shockwaves behind him.
> "I am a child of WAR!" He roared. And the air around him shimmered. And went in to match her scythe with his spear.



The smaller shockwaves collided with the crowd once more... as more werewolfs souls were delivered to Maou...

Her scythe collided with the spear, yet the spear was strong enough to resist the nature of the scythe...  

_"That weapon.... hehehehehe... you just saved your own legend Servant"_ Maou said as she looks into the eyes of Ruber...  

Maou then let out a series of well-timed attacks against Ruber... each blow was as fierce as the one before it


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Ruber smiled, he was still channeling Spartacus with the body of a superior werewolf, not many people could keep up with him and was able to parry all the strikes Maou presented with him, his instinct and skills making it a capable feat.

"I saved my own legend you say? I am more than a legend, I am an immortal concept that happens to be bound in flesh!" He said and began to press harder with the lance. 

"I am a child of war, battle will always be in my favour as my father watches upon us. You, your not even from this reality, you are simply a fleeting dream a man made up once, even the grail which gave you life is within my reach if I stretch out far enough."


----------



## Ice (Jun 23, 2013)

Saber was now in space, observing the battle raging in the ring. A shell of constantly recycling air surrounded him. It was...intruiging to say the least. At the rate Ruber was draining mana, his Master would be crippled from mana loss or even dead. Nero would be...unpleased to say the least if that happened. So he might step in.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruber smiled, he was still channeling Spartacus with the body of a superior werewolf, not many people could keep up with him and was able to parry all the strikes Maou presented with him, his instinct and skills making it a capable feat.
> 
> "I saved my own legend you say? I am more than a legend, I am an immortal concept that happens to be bound in flesh!" He said and began to press harder with the lance.
> 
> "I am a child of war, battle will always be in my favour as my father watches upon us. You, your not even from this reality, you are simply a fleeting dream a man made up once, even the grail which gave you life is within my reach if I stretch out far enough."



Maou was being pushed backwards due to the insane strength of this servant... 

_"You talk too much"_ she mutters as she raises hand while defending with her scythe in the other one....

Black flames shot out towards Ruber and also there were two of the souls she had reap away heading for him, their shapes slowly forming into werewolves


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2013)

Unfortunately for Maou, Ruber had won the "Youre Fired!" Match.

As such, all of her outstanding contracts were now canceled.

Much like the ability of the dagger Rule Breaker, all magical ties between Maou and any other beings were now severed. The undead were no longer powered and controlled by her, and thus crumbled and vanished.

So too, was her hold on her reaped souls severed as well.

And lastly, the contract binding her with her Master, would be annulled.

The werewolves howled in mirth and exultation, empowering their Hero, as the rift opened by Archer slowly began closing.

Having won the match, Ruber was restored, as was the mana drained for the duration of the match, restored from whence it came.

Maou was, as the loser, bereft of stamina and prana, to the point of emptiness.

To make things worse, Berserker considered his job done, and the ring began to decay as the Noble Phantasm was released.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 23, 2013)

Kassad aimed his sniper rifle at the loser, a .50 BMG round infused with prana loaded. It would be an easy shot. But firing would announce ot the world there was another master. No, Kassad will simply watch and wait for them to kill each other off.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

With Ruber.

As Maou was about to attack with black fire, Ruber felt a stir in him with the mana supplied to him by his masters. And Joyuese evapourated out came a violin. A rank fire controlling violin, courtesy of Nero. 

Ruber barked at the werewolves, he was still their Alpha even if their physical forms were dead, he had promised them immortality in turn for immortal servitude, he was their god and their patron, not even dead had a greater control over them than he. 
---
Elsewhere Ella recieved a boost of energy so great, that flames danced around her in joy.
"Ella! your alright!" Gabby said as she began to look more like her old self. Even then a blonde haired figure in blue robes reappeared.
"I have enough Mana to manifest again. I am sorry I had to leave. But I must speak with my brother" Venetus said and ran off following the scent of the portal and his brother. 

The twins and company now feeling better decided to look around this base.
"So Aaron, you wanted to talk." Ella said with renewed vigour in her voice.

----

And then it stopped. Ruber's mana and everything was restored, and his sanity started to comeback, as he melted back down to human size, still holding the lance and the fiddle in his hands.

"I win, I always win!" He shouted holding the lance over his head like a belt, the remaining living werewolves howled at their alpha and the dead spiritual ones that did not fade away remained around him.

The ring was fading away as was the atmosphere that it brought with it. Ruber slammed the base of the spear onto the ground before it had all vanished, and it began to change. A large room began to form, and the light and energy of the Lord god filled the room. 

"Consecrated ground, no evil nor demon shall set foot in its blessed ground without feeling the burn of Christ. Although I may be a beast, it blessed ground owes patronage to me above the church, so I say, let all those who follow darkness bend the knee. Welcome to the Sistine chapel!"



"Berserker, Saber come feast in my hall." Ruber said gladly. The remaining werewolves running around to make food. A werewolf making a souffle, hilarious. Berserker knew this as well as the lance and the fiddle, had a mana based affinity with his masters, increasing the strength of those weapons, as it did all his powers actually, but this would be less strain on the tykes. Venetus had been back in his head for a little while and he was whining about them, and he was coming soon.

Ruber was walking up to Maou Lance in hand ready to put this bitch out of her misery. Before Venetus came through the portal, leaving Maou between two werewolves.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Maou was not hinder as much as ruber had thought... Using the remaining souls she refilled her prank in exchange for casting them into obivion... The entity voice had decrease and she was now a little more in control of her actions... "Let's continue" she says while smiling


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2013)

"Now, hold it right there, Sister."

A voice called out from behind her.

"The Berserksters got something to say first."

It was Aarons Berserker, seated at the table, awaiting his meal.

"You just got your ass kicked, Sister, so I suggest you hightail it outta here before you get jumped by three fresh servants."

He swiftly stood, chair in hand.

"Now Im only saying this because I dont like to hit women, but that dont mean I mind doing it, neither."

Berserker points to the closing portal.

"Your choice."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Now, hold it right there, Sister."
> 
> A voice called out from behind her.
> 
> ...


Maou laugh... "I didn't lose... My body has yet to receive damage at all"... Maou started to walk towards the portal... " and stop implying you have the ability to kill me servant... " her eyes glance at berserker as the area around him distorts and tear violently... She then looks back at Ruber... "Let's continue our match without any hindrances next time" but she disappear in the portal


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Ruber raised his hands. "Not my choice."

"You have to fight for your dinner here." He said as the weapons vanished and appeared in Venetus' hand who stood right in front of the portal.

"So its you that made my brother carelessly waste mana." Venetus said as the portal was closing behind him, as he stood with fiddle and spear in hand. His eyes glowing an icy blue.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2013)

Berserker simply shivers, betraying no other sign of noticing the attack on him

He then notices Venetus

"Whelp, guess that makes four, sister. Good luck."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Berserker had taking damage... Yet he didn't realize it strangely... Yet a new figure had emerge into the playing field... But he wasn't the only one... Tons and tons of souls shot through the portal into Maou boosting her prana even higher... Her minions that were left back had been gathering them for her... Maou did fixed her eyes on her opponent as the area begin to distort around him, she also lowered her position to brace for a charge


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

"None of your bullshit here, my lady Sistine Chapel EX rank divine arena." Ruber spoke out as he watched his brother prepare to fight the woman. "And the only souls in here belong to God." He continued. As he saw her summon souls, unaware it would be pointless to use necromancy in a place of the one true God.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 23, 2013)

Archer jumped through the portal. Once he reached the other side he cut the portal in half the Amethyst sword and closing it off completely good and cuttting off Maou's supply of souls.

No longer seeing the need to keep his weapons out, he dismissed his items and put on the Dark Helmet which granted  him a concealment effect for a brief time while he got away and went to meet up with his master and make preparations for the next fight.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Serp said:


> "None of your bullshit here, my lady Sistine Chapel EX rank divine arena." Ruber spoke out as he watched his brother prepare to fight the woman. "And the only souls in here belong to God." He continued. As he saw her summon souls, unaware it would be pointless to use necromancy in a place of the one true God.



Maou responded without turning her head

_"Your lack of knowledge of the concepts of life & death are the reasons you sprout such Bullshit, servant"_

_"Life & Death are one in the same"_ she stated 

Maou push her leg back and dash at the opponent in front of her... swinging her scythe with great accuracy at his side... the position of her hands on her scythe were different than the usual.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

"Life and death may be one in the same a cycle of rebirth. You may even be the one that leads, but in a house of God, God chooses how the circles turns and where it turns towards." Ruber smiled. 

Venetus raised his fiddle and rang out a few notes, flames rippled from the violin and towards Maou and he raised the lance to meet her in combat, unlike his brother Venetus did not know Maous abilities and spiritually he was weaker too.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Serp said:


> "Life and death may be one in the same a cycle of rebirth. You may even be the one that leads, but in a house of God, God chooses how the circles turns and where it turns towards." Ruber smiled.
> 
> Venetus raised his fiddle and rang out a few notes, flames rippled from the violin and towards Maou and he raised the lance to meet her in combat, unlike his brother Venetus did not know Maous abilities and spiritually he was weaker too.



Maou twirl her scythe around.. shielding as much as she could from the flames.... her regeneration kick in healing the minor wounds that her surface on her body tho.... Maou scythe connected and parried the blow as intended, which would leave Venetus in a position not to immediately attack her.. she then swung her scythe....


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Venetus was still in human form, his speed wasn't as fast as he could have been, and being on this holy ground he couldn't unlock too much of his bestial fury, although his rage was more formed from jealousy and envy compared to his brother arrogant rage.

The scythe cut him across his stomach, and he howled out. His eyes glowed brighter and the would started to heal. But something was wrong, he was getting weaker and then he feel to his knees, his prana was failing him.


----------



## manidk (Jun 23, 2013)

"So that is the whole story."

Caster, Damien, Assassin, and Garo sat around a small table in the bunker.  A golden object sat on the table... One of Caster's prana-gathering devices.

Garo had tried to summon assassin on an area where he felt a strong magical presence, which turned out to be the device pooling up untransferred prana.  The golden device now had three red markings on it, arranged in a spiral.

"I... I really don't know what to do here, Garo."  Caster stared at the device, shellshocked.  "The device doesn't have a will of its own, so I don't know how it could've been gifted command seals... And I've no clue how to transfer them properly.  The bonus is, Assassin should have no problems with mana... But without a proper master, I fear he'll still suffer.  You need to find me someone suited to him before we can act any further."

Garo pondered for a moment, before speaking up.  "Well, in the meantime, I feel it would be prudent for us to ally with you... Do you accept this offer, master of Caster?"

Damien looked up, as if woken from a daydream.  "Well uh... Yeah, sure, sounds fun... It's kinda funny, really... Three assassins and a Caster class just hanging out."

Caster spoke up, "It reminds me so much of my life before...  The times we had, Damien, your ancestor and I..."

Assassin, who had been sitting quietly up until now spoke up, "Why do I need a stinkin' master, anyways?  Who says there is room in MY world for a person ABOVE me?  That doesn't make any goddamn sense!"

Damien silently thought to Caster, _"This one might be trouble..."_


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Serp said:


> Venetus was still in human form, his speed wasn't as fast as he could have been, and being on this holy ground he couldn't unlock too much of his bestial fury, although his rage was more formed from jealousy and envy compared to his brother arrogant rage.
> 
> The scythe cut him across his stomach, and he howled out. His eyes glowed brighter and the would started to heal. But something was wrong, he was getting weaker and then he feel to his knees, his prana was failing him.



_"Who are you"_ Maou ask... her scythe had struck a target she cared not for...

_"You are not one I should not strike unless you are a Servant, it was your own fault for being here"_ she said coldly



> Reap him away Giltinė.. you know you want too
> 
> DO IT!!!! DO IT!!!



This wasn't the entity speaking to her... but her own heart... She was Giltinė in her own world.... a figure that was reknown for her beauty until she was cast away in a coffin for an unknown amount of time by the entity. She was cast into the very horrors of hell through countless recycles of life & death... She wanted to be freed of this torture... but little by little she was losing herself to this sadistic lifestyle... 

Maou lifted up her scythe again and swung


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Venetus looked up at Maou.
"I am just an unlucky brother, he is the servant but he is not, and I am a servant but not summoned as one, I am and I am not." He said, still weakened. 

Ruber was confused as to why the strike was hurting his brother so, they were the same in almost every aspect, apart from one. Ruber was a god, his brother not so much, this woman had to be hurting his soul. 

"REMUS! NO!" He shouted, for once free from madness with genuine care for his brother as Maou's sycthe went downwards.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2013)

A chair met the scythe, stopping the blow but shattering in the process.

"I told you, sister, this isnt a one on one fight, here."

The wolves cheered at Berserker, celebrating his heroism. His fist lashed out with the speed of lightning and a roar like thunder.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Venetus looked up, he had expected to die then and there. But a chair had blocked the strike and now he was being held by his brother. 

The three blond Berserkers now together. Ruber turned to Berserker(Teh). "Thank you my brother. If you want it I can give you my gift in exchange for saving my brother." He said baring his wolfen teeth.

The other werewolves were cheering. 
Ruber reached out and grabbed a familiar set of nails out of the air. "Take this, and for once brother I will share with you." He said gripping the other nails.

And then he turned to Maou. "You!" He said, his energy rising this was not his wolf powers, this was something else.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

It was far too late for the warrior, yet he didn't realize his loss....

Maou stood confronted against three berserkers.... she show no fear in her eyes... 



> Angel of the Abyss, Angel of the Reaper, Grim Reaper, Demon.... Devil
> 
> These are you names and your concepts, echo this into your soul Child
> 
> ...



Vivid images rush through the mind of Maou, the incidents leading up to this....

She then pull back her scythe and swung, releasing a huge shockwave at her targets...


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2013)

_BER-SER-KER! BER-SER-KER!_

The chants empowered the three, clearly declaring the three to be the heroes of this fight.

The sound of thunder formed a shockwave that propelled through Maous attack, powered by an A rank in strength.

Taking a boxing stance, Berserker began throwing those same punches in a fast, intense volley.

A certain law began filling the space, beginning to take effect


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _BER-SER-KER! BER-SER-KER!_
> 
> The chants empowered the three, clearly declaring the three to be the heroes of this fight.
> 
> ...



The thunder was weaken considerably as the shockwave went right through it, breaking the defensive nature... Maou had in her possession the insanity of the wolf but she felt her mind slowly losing it grips... the entity now using this to fully come back into control



> Yes!!!! YES!!!!!
> 
> You are mines now Servant of Death!!



Maou was getting stronger... her parameters increasing as the entity took back his control... she then lets out a series of swings from her scythe, each one release intense shockwaves directed at the trio


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2013)

"Get DOWN!"

Berserker leaped out of the way, the shockwaves _miraculously missing him completely_

He stood up, unscathed.

"Sister, looks like the Berserksters gonna need to get a little crazy."

His back arched, and his teeth were bared in a grimace. His skin grew darker, his hair paler.
The yellow and red of his outfit began being overtaken by black and white stains.

His head fell forward, and as he lifted it, his face was adorned by sunglasses.

Three shadows began taking shape behind him, as another chair, steel this time, appeared in his hand.

"Sister," Berserker declared, leveling an index finger at Maou, "Its time somebody showed you the New World Order."

The wolves cheers became deafening


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Get DOWN!"
> 
> Berserker leaped out of the way, the shockwaves _miraculously missing him completely_
> 
> ...



The shockwave hit the wolves and their souls were reap away being they were vastly weak from a servant... The souls of the wolfs once again float around Maou.... 

_"These souls belong in the abyss or what you mortals call here... the void" _ Maou stated while a white shiny orb-like object flow into her hands...

With an evil grin... Maou began to launch more shockwaves at her targets... 

_"Yes... the advent of death will ring this place unto.... but let me introduce myself.... I am called Death.. that is all HAHAHAHAHAHAHA"_

As these shockwaves were release, Maou was dancing along while swinging her scythe in a crazy-like nature


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Venetus and Ruber looked at Berserker and were impressed.

Venetus had had his madness reaped away, as well as another part of his power the ability to change into his wolf form was weakened. This was a boon in disguise, his ability to channel his power now meant the madness which made him a monster was gone, he could reach his maximum form without fear of losing control. 

Venetus released his inner beast, now free from madness or the shape changing, his power simply increased, without the drawbacks.

He was a child of war and now war had come. He was channeling his brothers prana via the nails. In one hand Joyuese in his other hand he summoned the Lance.

here

"A new world ORDER! And those wolfen souls are MINE!" he said drawing them to himself.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2013)

Berserker simply stared, unimpressed at the sad display.

He stepped forward, and began casually swatting aside the shockwaves with the steel chair, enhanced by his EX Ranked strength.

"So, is that it?"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Berserker simply stared, unimpressed at the sad display.
> 
> He stepped forward, and began casually swatting aside the shockwaves with the steel chair, enhanced by his EX Ranked strength.
> 
> "So, is that it?"



The shockwaves hit more of the crowds... killing the wolfs.... 

_"Yes, Things that are meant to be in the abyss shall return to the abyss" _

Maou(Death) was swinging more and more.... in a frenzy... it was bizarre


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2013)

Ruber and Venetus both holding Joyuese and the Lance, rushed Maou from two angles. The sword protecting them, and the Lance to cut through even the shockwaves, both aiming to strike her in her side.


----------



## Ice (Jun 23, 2013)

Saber started swimming through space, entering the barrier that seperated the ring from space. He continued swimming through the air, freestyle while taking pictures with a camera he had conjured up. It was almost beautiful. Maybe he could send these pictures as a souvenir back to his wife.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruber and Venetus both holding Joyuese and the Lance, rushed Maou from two angles. The sword protecting them, and the Lance to cut through even the shockwaves, both aiming to strike her in her side.



Maou took flight, avoiding the blows from the servants... there were many souls that were reap in this place... some of them had suck into the scythe, returning to void in which they came from...

_"You fools would have to do better than that...." _

Maou then launch more shockwaves at her opponents from the air


----------



## Ice (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, enough was enough. He couldn't afford to let his allies die, even if it was only a temporary alliance. Time to take away the kid gloves and stop joking around. Saber descended slowly onto the ground, his back facing the other Servants while his sword was directed at Maou. The blue orb in the greatsword's pommel started growing a bright blue in response to Maou's own power and disperse the shockwaves. A blue aura settled over Saber's form. His eyes were now glowing. His greatsword was aflamed. Without bothering to say a word, he translocated behind Maou, his greatsword swinging towards her mid-section at full speed.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Maou took flight, avoiding the blows from the servants... there were many souls that were reap in this place... some of them had suck into the scythe, returning to void in which they came from...
> 
> _"You fools would have to do better than that...." _
> 
> Maou then launch more shockwaves at her opponents from the air



Hollywood Hogan strode directly into the path of the shockwaves.

"Get behind me, you two."

His hands reach for the middle of his shirt.

"I got this."



His bare pectoral muscles repelled the shockwaves with his strength alone.

"Use me as a springboard! Take this bitch down!"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aaron turned towards the twins, "It's a good thing I sent my servant to take care of that fight, then. In any case. Come in, and settle down. Tell me what you feel about this place, does it seem familiar to you?"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 23, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Well, enough was enough. He couldn't afford to let his allies die, even if it was only a temporary alliance. Time to take away the kid gloves and stop joking around. Saber descended slowly onto the ground, his back facing the other Servants while his sword was directed at Maou. The blue orb in the greatsword's pommel started growing a bright blue in response to Maou's own power and disperse the shockwaves. A blue aura settled over Saber's form. His eyes were now glowing. His greatsword was aflamed. Without bothering to say a word, he translocated behind Maou, his greatsword swinging towards her mid-section at full speed.



Maou scythe met with Saber sword.... pushing her back from the attack... 

_"Not bad, Servant" _she hence at him..

_"I Guess you can be my opponent" _

Maou swung her scythe at Saber aiming for his ribs


----------



## Ice (Jun 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Maou scythe met with Saber sword.... pushing her back from the attack...
> 
> _"Not bad, Servant" _she hence at him..
> 
> ...



Again, Saber translocated behind her this time slashing towards her head with a downward strike. 3 metal golems formed on her other 3 sides and stabbed towards her with their spears.  Saber had also firmly attached her feet to the ground so she couldn't dodge the strikes.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 24, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Again, Saber translocated behind her this time slashing towards her head with a downward strike. 3 metal golems formed on her other 3 sides and stabbed towards her with their spears.  Saber had also firmly attached her feet to the ground so she couldn't dodge the strikes.



Maou block the strike from Saber using her scythe as she took the blows from the golem.... due to her regeneration... the attacks did minor damage and were healing.. at the cost of some of her prana, which she had plenty of....

Maou then distorted her own feet and watch them tear apart with her ME and flew into the air as they regenerate again, draining some more prana


----------



## Ice (Jun 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Maou block the strike from Saber using her scythe as she took the blows from the golem.... due to her regeneration... the attacks did minor damage and were healing.. at the cost of some of her prana, which she had plenty of....
> 
> Maou then distorted her own feet and watch them tear apart with her ME and flew into the air as they regenerate again, draining some more prana



Unknown to Maou, when she let herself be hit by the spears, a tiny splinter from each end entered her body. They started growing inside her body and would tear her apart once they were big enough.

Meanwhile, Saber launched himself backwards, his fingers cracking and setting Maou aflame.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 24, 2013)

Berserker took a moment to focus, and summoned a fellow from the Ring.

A short latin American man appeared behind him, who then blurred and vanished with incredible speed.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 24, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Unknown to Maou, when she let herself be hit by the spears, a tiny splinter from each end entered her body. They started growing inside her body and would tear her apart once they were big enough.
> 
> Meanwhile, Saber launched himself backwards, his fingers cracking and setting Maou aflame.



Maou swung in a circle as fast as she can... The force putting the flames out... And her body once again regenerating from the injuries... She had an abundant supply of Prana from her undead before this even began... "You woul have to try harder than that" Maou said to Saber, teasing him... She then swung her scythe releasing a huge shockwave towards Saber


----------



## Ice (Jun 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Maou swung in a circle as fast as she can... The force putting the flames out... And her body once again regenerating from the injuries... She had an abundant supply of Prana from her undead before this even began... "You woul have to try harder than that" Maou said to Saber, teasing him... She then swung her scythe releasing a huge shockwave towards Saber



Saber, undeterred by her efforts, summoned a rock wall and let it be destroyed by the shockwave. Jumping above high into the air, he conjured a large storm, its dark clouds crackling with energy. Sweeping his hands downwards, multiple lightning bolts traced Maou's movements while he descended at a fast pace.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 24, 2013)

The masked wrestler leaped into the air from beneath Maou as she swung her scythe at Saber, from underneath the path of the shockwave, his hands reaching out.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 24, 2013)

Maou notice something... There were werewolves present... The lighting bolts hit a dark shield protecting her... If these was truly the land of The Lord... They shouldn't exist here but they do... Maou then open her palms and release her attack. The shield had also block her from the attack she didn't see


----------



## Ice (Jun 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Maou notice something... There were werewolves present... The lighting bolts hit a dark shield protecting her... If these was truly the land of The Lord... They shouldn't exist here but they do... Maou then open her palms and release her attack. The shield had also block her from the attack she didn't see


Saber was annoyed. The bitch always seemed to have a counter for everything. Looks like he would have to use the big guns. The fire on his sword grew. The Orb now had a brilliant gleam to it. 

A serene calm entered Saber's face. The ground shook. The air distorted. He walked forward towards Maou. The Orb in his sword shredded the shadows that covered her. Anything she summoned would be ripped away from her.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 24, 2013)

Dark flames engulf Saber.... Maou then went on the offensive... Charging at Saber, Maou release a quick succession of blows..  "Servant after Servant coming here, today must be my lucky day" Maou hissed....


----------



## Ice (Jun 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Dark flames engulf Saber.... Maou then went on the offensive... Charging at Saber, Maou release a quick succession of blows..  "Servant after Servant coming here, today must be my lucky day" Maou hissed....



And the dark flames were swept away immediately. Saber dodged each blow narrowly, only getting several small cuts and a long but shallow would on his arm. Saber channelled the Orb's power and forced Maou to stop all movement. It was an EX rank power that could not be denied.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 24, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> And the dark flames were swept away immediately. Saber dodged each blow narrowly, only getting several small cuts and a long but shallow would on his arm. Saber channelled the Orb's power and forced Maou to stop all movement. It was an EX rank power that could not be denied.



Those cuts would be Saber hindrance... Some of his skills have been reap away... But Maou was in a pinch... Good thing she was proficient in her magic... She always have a backup plan


----------



## Ice (Jun 24, 2013)

Saber, using the orb, rejected the effects of Maou's attacks, by reversing time. Had to be careful though, a few more hits like that and the sheer prana cost needed to heal himself would prove too much. He couldn't risk dragging on the fight. Raising his hands, he asked the orb to send out its flames. A pillar of fire(EX) engulfed the spot Maou was on. This was no ordinary flame. This was the same flame that had maimed an invulnerable god. Unless Maou could produce a defence that could repel this attack even while being immobilised, she would be consumed utterly.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 24, 2013)

A strong presence was felt. How it got there, no one knew.

Standing at the side, a cloaked figure observed the battle. Its features were shadowed and hard to make out. The cloak was a dark gray shade, with numerous patches and repairs. The only thing the cloak did not cover was a straight sword held in the figure's right hand.

As the fight continued, the figure began chanting in an unknown language.


----------



## manidk (Jun 24, 2013)

"The preparations should be in order."

Garo, Caster, and Damien stood around a summoning circle, with Assassin in the middle.

"Are you sure this is the only way?"  Garo looked uneasily at the circle, this method seemed... Very unorthodox to him.

"I'm positive, my friend.  Now you two, make yourselves scarce, this could take a while."  Caster opened his book and began to chant in Latin under his breath.

Damien and Garo retreated to the other room, turns out, they had a lot in common.  Swapping stories and assassination techniques to pass the time, they anxiously waited for Caster to complete the ritual.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 24, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Saber, using the orb, rejected the effects of Maou's attacks, by reversing time. Had to be careful though, a few more hits like that and the sheer prana cost needed to heal himself would prove too much. He couldn't risk dragging on the fight. Raising his hands, he asked the orb to send out its flames. A pillar of fire(EX) engulfed the spot Maou was on. This was no ordinary flame. This was the same flame that had maimed an invulnerable god. Unless Maou could produce a defence that could repel this attack even while being immobilised, she would be consumed utterly.



Maou was dying.... fast..


The Scythe took a life of its own... it was design to reap away those headed towards their deaths... the scythe shot forward and stood in front of Maou, slashing her... it was a property of the scythe.. that cannot be denied from happening as long as Maou or any other target was facing death in a grave state... their lives would be reap away instantly  

_"You will soon learn the horrors I possess"_ stated Maou as she brings to crumble.. her soul being consumed into the very scythe... Maou knew she can be resurrected as long as she possess her soul, although it would take some time... she will return 

A faint smile appeared on her face as she vanishes....

_"I will return Servants"_ were her last words...

The scythe appear floating in mid-air before disappearing into the nexus of death..


----------



## TehChron (Jun 24, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Maou was dying.... fast..
> 
> 
> The Scythe took a life of its own... it was design to reap away those headed towards their deaths... the scythe shot forward and stood in front of Maou, slashing her... it was a property of the scythe.. that cannot be denied from happening as long as Maou or any other target was facing death in a grave state... their lives would be reap away instantly
> ...



A ring appeared, and Maou was forced to retain her form for a moment longer.

She was on the ropes.

The scythe stood at her side.

The Mexican Wrestler was not done yet.

He blurred into focus, with his EX rank speed, which was his only saving grace despite having low parameters in all other stats. He activated his Technique on the level of a Noble Phantasm:



> _619_
> 
> Converts the AGI stat of the user into an offensive technique, inflicting damage equivalent in potency and ranking to the user's speed.
> 
> Unique to Rey Mysterio





Maou was slammed in the face, shattering completely, before disappearing into the scythe.

Unfortunately for her, there was no convenient vortex of death for the scythe to vanish into. Such magics held no power in the Sistine Chapel, after all.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A ring appeared, and Maou was forced to retain her form for a moment longer.
> 
> She was on the ropes.
> 
> ...



It was too late... all he smash was the pieces that were left.. the scythe was in the votex of death... as it was an artifact of the grim reaper... it was Death itself... as death has to exist...  

The entity had Maou soul in his possession.... along with the scythe... it was of equal power to the Sistine Chapel


----------



## manidk (Jun 24, 2013)

"So they chased me to the top of this church, right?  But luckily, there was a small trailer filled with hay at the bottom.  I just jumped right off the roof and I shit you not, I heard an eagle screech somewhere!"

"Most interesting, Damien... By the way, I do believe the ritual should be about done, shall we?"  

Damien nodded, and the two assassins went into the main room.  The summoning circle was glowing a bright red, and the red mist covering assassin had completely dispersed.  Assassin now stood in the center, wearing a bloody white tuxedo, laughing wildly.

Suddenly, prana blasted outwards from the circle, and a portal opened up.  Assassin reached in, grabbed on to something and pulled as Caster chanted louder and louder.  Assassin pulled out a man just as the portal snapped shut, a spiral of Command Seals now appearing on his right hand.



"Well... This is awkward..."

"No time for that... Something else came out with you."  Caster concentrated on his temple, "It's gone already, seemed it wasn't interested in us."

"Now, for explanations..."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2013)

As the Servant dissolved, having been smashed into dust by flame and foot alike, Berserker returned to his original yellow outfit, his Mad Enhancement finally being released.

He walks over to Saber, and extends his hand out.

"Thanks for the save, brother. You helped save all our necks from that crazy ass bitch earlier."


----------



## Ice (Jun 25, 2013)

TehChron said:


> As the Servant dissolved, having been smashed into dust by flame and foot alike, Berserker returned to his original yellow outfit, his Mad Enhancement finally being released.
> 
> He walks over to Saber, and extends his hand out.
> 
> "Thanks for the save, brother. You helped save all our necks from that crazy ass bitch earlier."



"No problem, it was a pleasure.", Saber replied welcomingly.

"Are you twins alright?", Saber asked the pair of Berserkers.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2013)

"Yeah, come to think of it, the two of them seemed to have taken some nasty hits from that bitches scythe earlier." Berserker turned to the two, "You brothers alright?"

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Meanwhile, in the basement of the old town hall, Aaron detected the ebb of mana consumption from Berserker, signaling the end of the battle.

"Well, you two, it looks like the fight ended. And apparently in victory for our Servants. Now then, come inside, all three of you, we may have much to discuss."

He lifts up one hand, gesturing them inside, and makes a sweeping motion with the other, bathing the room in candlelight.

"I hope that this will prove fruitful in uncovering the origin of your unique...problem, as you call it."

A smell of burning incense filled the air.

"Nero, that includes you, too. You may be needed later on."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2013)

Having been registered at last, Terry turned to his partners in crime.
"Okay." he said, "Now that we're in this thing, we need to plan out next step. Should we go on the offensive, or do we go back to Tobi's temple?" The sound of an engine could be heard pulling in out front, and a car horn honked as Terry's car arrived, having traveled at a slightly less breakneck pace.
"And this time," Terry said with a glare at Assassin, "_I_ drive."


----------



## manidk (Jun 25, 2013)

"So that's how you ended up here, Masamori."  Caster explained the events to the man who had been pulled through the portal.

Masamori pondered this for a bit, he was used to supernatural events, being a Kekkaishi who destroys and seals demons... But this was still quite a stretch.

"So why exactly did you choose me?"

"We didn't.  I merely opened the portal, and the Grail chose you."

"Well, I suppose that's that, then."  Masamori turned to assassin, "So who might you be, then?  I suppose we should begin strategizing."

Assassin's eyes opened wide.  "Me, well up until not too long ago, I was known all around by the name ______, I'd been thinking a lot lately about ditchin' that name, but I don't have the right replacement picked out yet."  He began waving a hand in the air nonchalantly, "If I had to say, I guess I'm The _______!"

"Well, that's uh... Quite a name... I just call you Assassin for now, that ok?"

"Oh no no, see, that won't do!"  Assassin pointed to Damien and Garo, "See, those guys are both assassins as well!  I don't necessarily think that you can necessarily get away with that around here.  Can you imagine the confusion!?"  He began to laugh cheerfully, "I guess you can call me the owner of this world, if that'll do!"

Masamori grinned, "I can oblige to that, Owner of this world.  Though I have to say, its quite a mouthful."

"Well, Masamori... How about... Tony?"

"That's much better, but why Tony?"

"Well, ya see, I used to have a good friend named Tony.  He taught me everything there is to know about trains."  His eyes grew serious, "But he was taken from me... So I guess it's a kind of memorial, ya see?"

"Yeah, I see.  Tony will do just fine."  Masamori turned to speak to everyone else present.  "So, Garo, Damien, Caster, and Tony...  Can you guys fill me in on what has gone on so far?"


----------



## Ice (Jun 26, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Yeah, come to think of it, the two of them seemed to have taken some nasty hits from that bitches scythe earlier." Berserker turned to the two, "You brothers alright?"
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Saber glanced around. Looks like it was time to get back to Earth. With a flick of his hand, he translocated them back onto Earth.
-
"Yeah sure, no problem.", Nero answered before plopping himself down on a nearby seat.


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Yeah, come to think of it, the two of them seemed to have taken some nasty hits from that bitches scythe earlier." Berserker turned to the two, "You brothers alright?"
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Ruber was fine, but Venetus was something else entirely.
"She reaped away my insanity." Venetus stated. "But that doesn't mean she reaped away my power, my Phantasm allowed me to increase my strength, and for the cost of strength madness and madness manifested in my wolflike form, now I can access my strength without the madness." Venetus continued.

"Not that he needed it, I was the Alpha, he couldn't even make more wolves." Ruber said sitting back, obviously the time period for him to be nice to his brother was over, the nails back in the vault. 

Saber had returned them to earth, and then Ruber dismissed his brother. "So Saber, back to find our masters?" He said, unaware that Berserkers master was in the same place as his. 
----

The twins looked at Aaron. "Anything will be helpful, anything at all." Ella said, sitting down with Gabby, waiting for Aaron to continue.


----------



## Ice (Jun 26, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruber was fine, but Venetus was something else entirely.
> "She reaped away my insanity." Venetus stated. "But that doesn't mean she reaped away my power, my Phantasm allowed me to increase my strength, and for the cost of strength madness and madness manifested in my wolflike form, now I can access my strength without the madness." Venetus continued.
> 
> "Not that he needed it, I was the Alpha, he couldn't even make more wolves." Ruber said sitting back, obviously the time period for him to be nice to his brother was over, the nails back in the vault.
> ...



Saber glanced at Ruber. "I know where they are. Come, follow me.", he said, before leaping towards the town hall.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruber was fine, but Venetus was something else entirely.
> "She reaped away my insanity." Venetus stated. "But that doesn't mean she reaped away my power, my Phantasm allowed me to increase my strength, and for the cost of strength madness and madness manifested in my wolflike form, now I can access my strength without the madness." Venetus continued.
> 
> "Not that he needed it, I was the Alpha, he couldn't even make more wolves." Ruber said sitting back, obviously the time period for him to be nice to his brother was over, the nails back in the vault.
> ...



Berserker nodded, "Then hopefully I'll see you guys again" before he returned to spirit form and vanished, heading towards the Town Hall.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDDoqAksEn0[/YOUTUBE]

"The problem that you two seem to be having is that you dont understand the origin of your abilities. At least, you don't consciously. I don't know who taught you magecraft formally, but it appears that they were wholly incompetent in reading a persons origin or even their spirit if they could not tell you what you're seeking."

Aaron pauses for a moment. "Sorry, I mean no offense, naturally. I'm sure your Master is a great person for helping you in your time of need." Inclining his head towards the twins, he returns to the point, "There are many different techniques for discovering one's inner nature and where that stems from. This method just happens to be somewhat more...interactive then most."

His face cracking slightly, Aaron gestures to a corner of the room, where a fire had abruptly lit itself, placed directly above the old summoning circle, obscuring it from view completely.

"We are now about to embark on a vision quest, children. I'm sorry to say, but it may get highly dangerous for all of us in the land of the spirits." He turns a rakish grin towards Nero at this, "Some spirits hold us living mortals in contempt for a variety of reasons, whether they think us unclean, monstrous, or simply unworthy, they may try a variety of methods to exterminate us. But this is all a necessary thing in order to show you the truths of your nature."

He stops, and turns towards the twins again. "The best answers are the ones you fought for yourself to obtain..." He gives a cruel smirk, and raises his hands as if he were a priest guiding the prayer of his congregation, "So do you consider these answers to be worth risking your life for, children of Di Christi? Knowing that you may not be satisfied with them? That your world may forever change as a result?

'What is your answer? Will you fight? Or won't you?"


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2013)

The twins looked at each other and then to Aaron.
"Rejoice!" Michaela shouted.
"Rejoice!" Gabriel continued, and together they nodded and bowed their heads Aaron.

"Show us the truth!" They said.

---

Aenys could feel the twins, they were at the town hall, interesting. Was it time to reap yet? She was unsure, she needed them to win the war and also to grow strong feed whatever was in the depth of them so that it may survive. Revealed too soon, they could rebel, haste makes for waste. But first she needed a servant. If she attempted anything without backup it could be risky, and she was Queen now after Rashen's accident. 

She did not have the burn origin to revive her king, and her father dead and gone. But she had a magecraft more diverse than them all, she was a fire witch and a damn powerful one at that.  

She clicked her fingers and earth carved itself a circle, which ignited with flames. In the centre a book, a book that held the pages of someone with things that would prove invaulable for Aenys in this coming struggle.

"As the sun rises in the west 
and the sun sets in the east.
As the seas run dry
and mountains blow in the dust.
Be reborn amongst the salt,
be reborn amongst the smoke.
As the red star bleeds, 
I offer you this tribute,
to you and your tribe.
And offer of Fire and Blood!" 

And Aeny's cut her hand and from her mouth blew flames into her palm rolling them off into the summoning circle. And with a burst of bright light, stood a girl, no more than 14 years old, white hair and purple eyes. 

"Servant Rider, Welcome you will be familiar with my name I am sure, I am Aenys of House Targaryen, rejoice."

And now she had to get to the twins before anyone else interfered too much. But would she make it in time?


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2013)

"Then rejoice, children!" Aaron's grin turns monstrous, his aged face made truly hideous by revealing his unnaturally white teeth. From the satchel that never leaves his side, he pulls out a mysterious powder, and begins channeling immense amounts of prana into the variety of totems placed throughout the area, erecting a Bounded Field warding off the outside world.

_Berserker, see to it that none interfere with the ritual. When the Servants of the children and Nero arrive, explain the situation to them._

_You got it, Boss._

"For your wish shall be granted!" The powder rises from Aaron's hand, and soars into the flame, causing it to roar with renewed vigor, as the space around everyone present begins to warp and obscure itself.

When their surroundings readjust themselves, the group discovers that they have been transported to an arid desert, the earth cracked and dry beneath them, with a sea of sand before them.

"How interesting. What is this supposed to be, Egypt?"

Aaron begins walking onto the air, "Well, kids, what do you think we should do? This is your vision quest, so listen to the whispers of your soul, and the rest of us will follow."


----------



## Ice (Jun 26, 2013)

Nero stood up. He could feel a familiar prana surge nearby. Another Servant had been summoned. And by the looks of it, the Master wasn't planning on wasting time. He couldn't let anything interfere with the Twins. And Aaron was needed to help them. "Aaron, I'll be going out for a while. Take care of the twins for me.", he called out to him, before gesturing towards Saber to follow him. 

Saber followed his Master. "You felt that too Nero?"

"Yeah."

"What's your plan kiddo?"

"The usual."

"And what's that?", Saber asked dryly.

Nero's mouth slowly started to curve upwards. He continued towards the Town Hall's doors. Kicking them open with aplomb, he walked out before stopping mid-step. "Why, kick ass of course."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2013)

"Hmph, of course. Don't throw your back out while you're taking care of it, old man."

Nero faded from view, ultimately, they were taking a trip into the twin's manifested soul within this bounded field, and Nero's abilities allowed him ridiculous leeway in such matters.


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2013)

Aenys was on her way when out jumped two men, two servants.

"She is not to interfere with the girl." Said the first man.

"Indeed Cain, we cannot let her get her hands on the child." Said the second one, both of them bared their fangs. 

Both J2 and C2 ran forward hoping to talk out Aenys and her servant. The biblical dead apostle level servants ran and jumped. Aenys clicked her fingers and Rider simply said the word "Dracarys" and both the vampires were engulf in flames and both the women continued on, while they unable to die, simply suffered burning until they no longer amused the women. 

Aenys could feel huge amounts of Prana close, no matter she had killed her father for this chance she would could kill again. 

----
With the twins. 

Ella looked one way and pointed forward towards a pyramid. "Something tells me to go that way." She said.

The atmosphere filled with an odd mix of prana.


----------



## Ice (Jun 26, 2013)

Nero continued on his way. He walked out into an open area, where he could smell burning come from. He saw two women in his way, one of them obviously a Servant. He let out a grin, he recognised the Master. This was going to be fun.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjWOPIzCfxM[/YOUTUBE]

"That's quite the distance away, we should probably get a ride, don't you think?"

Aaron's fingers pointed upwards, and a pale green light shot up.

A serpent with wings flew down to meet the group



"Oh, well now that's interesting. I guess we really are in Egypt then."

Aaron straddled the top of the snake, and then motioned for the Twins to join him. "There's no real rush, but Im starting to get a legitimate sense of urgency from staying here, kids. Hop on."


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2013)

Aenys turned and saw a familiar face.
"Nero" She said her face twisting into a grim smile. Nero knew her king, Nero had crossed paths with her destiny before. Oh it was so good to see these people again, to feel their auras. They all reminded her of her king, he father had thought she was ill be he could not see in the flames, he could not see what destiny in the flames had wanted for her, like it had wanted for Moses before them. He had to be punished, pharaoh was standing between her and freeing the only one of her people that mattered.

Fire is dangerous, it is passion and with passion can come obssession, those truly gifted to see a path in the flame are often the easiest to go a stray and follow which path with predjudice the one they feel burnt brightest. Now an obsessed Aenys would not even let an old friend get in the way of retriving her king.

"What are you doing here Nero? I'm looking for the kids have you seen them?" She asked.


----------



## Ice (Jun 26, 2013)

Nero knew something was off the moment he saw Aenys. The eyes were often called the windows to a person's soul. And what he saw was bad. Very bad. Hearing her words, Nero cocked his head, "Why should I tell you Aenys?", he said.

"And how's your old man by the way? Still alive and kicking I hope."


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2013)

With the twins. They jumped on the back of the servant with Aaron. They could feel heat within the serpent, nothing in this world of egpyt was neutral, order or chaos, black vs red, everything leaned a certain direction, and this snake was a twinge more red than black.

But never mind, above the red and black auras was a third, pressuring one. It was a blinding light, not so different from the power the twins had felt in church. It seemed this was a place, that someone deeper lay hidden but was trapped by a layer of something more along the lines of the lord. 

"Lets go then!" Gabby said, raising his spear to his hand. He felt that something was not quite right inside, this place was at war, constant war as if two concepts were straddling each other, giving a little but not letting the other have too much space. Something present from the very start of these twins existence.

-----

With Nero.

"Because they are my students after all, who do you think sent them to Fuyuki, I sent them here to remind the soul, so when I claimed it back my king would be somewhere familiar."

Rider stepped forward.
"My father is dead and I am queen now. He refused to use his origin to scorch away what I needed from those kids, so he had to go. I had to instead train them and pluck my flower when it was ready to bloom."


Aenys stepped forward her hand ablaze in flame coloured a colour that noone had seen before nor could describe for its obscurity was proof of its power alone.
"I can sense what direction they are, I can find them like I could always find him. You can either help me help them and when the time is right noone will get hurt... hopefully. Or you can stand in my way and maybe let someone ruin all my plans!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 26, 2013)

"Fine. Be that way." Assassin said. 
"Master Tobi! Miss Lancer!" he called. "We're going home, come on." Assassin walked over to the car, burning tin as a precaution before stepping outside the church. Glancing back at Touma, Avenger, and the mediator, still engaged in conversation, he said "We'll pick them up later."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2013)

Aaron could detect the odd powers clashing with one another, as a result of the training he had undertaken the past two decades.

"Let us go!"

And the Serpent heeded his commands, as they sped off towards the pyramid. As it came into view, what Aaron saw was nothing short of miraculous. At the base of the pyramid was an oasis, hidden by the dunes.

A spring of water bubbled gently, a field of grass stretched in a pavilion before the entrance of the Pyramid, with a number of Palm trees and Olive trees growing in pairs. Both trunks growing from the same spot.

As Aaron approached, he found this odd, and looked closer, noticing that only in the areas directly beneath the twin trunks, the grass itself was yellowed and gnarled.

The same was true of the borders of the oasis, where the gnarled roots and dark earth appeared to be clawing at the sand, seemingly locked in mortal combat with the desert itself.

The oasis was not unpopulated. In it were Lions and, bizarrely, lambs fighting one another to the death. As Aaron stared in fascination, the lambs attacked a proud lion as a pack, pouncing it repeatedly, and crushing it beneath their hooves as the majestic cat attempted to swat them away desperately.

Elsewhere, a jackal tore into a number of birds, devouring them greedily.

"Are those...doves?"

Upon closer inspection, indeed they were.

"Well, children, I can safely say that your soul is a very fucked up place to be in."

The Serpent carried them to the entrance of the pyramid, a calm spot in the oasis, seemingly free of the bizarre oddities which surrounded them.

"Shall we proceed inside?"


----------



## Ice (Jun 26, 2013)

"Killing your father? What have you done Aenys?", Nero asked.

"I'm going to need something more concrete than that. What. Did. You. Do. To. Them. Are you the reason they keep having the nightmares of being burned?", Nero asked coldly.


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2013)

Aenys raised her hands. "I had given their mother a kiss of fire, for protection all those years ago. Yes I may have put the fire in them, not on purpose, how was I supposed to know that one holy spirit had already taken root. How was I suppose to know it would become a knot, a prison rather than a second start!" Aenys shouted at Nero.

"My father didn't listen, he didn't think the lineage was more important than the lives of two babies, he could have using fire and blood via the source of his origin ripped him right out of their trappings of flesh, he could have lived on, they both could have lived alongside me. But no, now I have to nurture that fire within them, to make sure when its removed so harshly it will stay a flame. I've come to love the kids how could I not, they were made partially in his image, but I would rather the real thing!"

She said and released her hand, fire began to burn behind her, as he eyes were filled with the very fire of creation. Aenys had done it, in order to access the strongest of fire magics, she had gone before Osiris and offered up her heart and gained the blessing of his wife Isis, goddess of magic. For great power she sold her Ren, her heart and her feelings of true love, so this what she felt for her king was no longer true love but desire undiluted by presumed love. She was a wicked witch now, love so pure can easily be corrupted. 

--------
The Twins,
They dismounted from the snake and started to walk towards the entrance to the pyramid. 

There 9 statues started to raise from the ground. In sets of threes, but rowed in correponding sets of threes. 
A ram, a beetle and a bird. Each with a glyph carved into the base. 
In the next row, 
A whip, a lance and then a sword, each with a cross on its base.  

These ones were the largest, then a final set of three, much smaller in size.
Each was a carving that told a story, it didn't say much but the meaning was oddly clear to anyone who read it, each one was an attempt to create humans, according to the slabs. Each one was different but certain things remained the same in each story, the man had one leg and in each along his journey he prayed to something different, to fire, to wind and to lightening. 

These 9 peices arranged in 3s and then 3 again. Stood before the travelers. They were guarding the entrance, not because they wanted to work together but rather manifestations of the protection or lack of it inside this realm. They wouldn't be able to enter the pyramid while these 9, stands stood guard.

Even  looking at them the chaos and the order rolled around churned up a massive storm, inside the minds of these children it was like a constant upheaval, of things fighting for dominance and each one packing a punch. And then it happened the 9 collapased into 3.

An man in beetle armour, holding a familr spear with a proto-american glyph for lightening above his head. A man wearing ram styled armour, holding a familiar whip with the glyph for wind above his head. And standing in the middle standing back, was man in flame styled armour, with anhks and scales, as well as feathers and crosses, holding in his hand a sword that twinkled like a star, and the glyph for wind above his head. The man under all these armours looking the same if one could see his face. 

Gabby pulled out his coin, and flipped it into a sword.
"This doesn't look good!" he said said as the ram came towards him and the beetle focused on his sister, while the last one simple looked at Aaron.

"Gentles. We remember you. The amalgamation said softly to Aaron."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2013)

Serp said:


> Aenys raised her hands. "I had given their mother a kiss of fire, for protection all those years ago. Yes I may have put the fire in them, not on purpose, how was I supposed to know that one holy spirit had already taken root. How was I suppose to know it would become a knot, a prison rather than a second start!" Aenys shouted at Nero.
> 
> "My father didn't listen, he didn't think the lineage was more important than the lives of two babies, he could have using fire and blood via the source of his origin ripped him right out of their trappings of flesh, he could have lived on, they both could have lived alongside me. But no, now I have to nurture that fire within them, to make sure when its removed so harshly it will stay a flame. I've come to love the kids how could I not, they were made partially in his image, but I would rather the real thing!"
> 
> ...



"...And I you, old friend."

A tear ran down his cheek, realization setting in. The oasis had been bizarre, but the symbolism plainly obvious, and there was only ever one such story like the one told in those carvings.

"It is regrettable, Tohsaka, that we must meet again like this...!"

A faint wind hummed, and the stone in the inanimate statues was ripped from them piecemeal.

The Grimoire Moon Rabbit was a powerful object. It existed as a weaponization of the story of a rabbits bone being flung towards the moon. Originally, for those with a limited understanding of the story and text itself, that meant that a natural bone was required for it's usage.

But over the years, Aaron had researched and mastered the Grimoire's true nature, which was simply that of an awesomely powerful magical catapault, capable of launching even the tiniest objects at a speed exceeding escape velocity, with no recoil, and enabling the fired object to retain its shape while being imbued with absurd amounts of kinetic energy.

A spray of thousands of stone shards shot out towards the three statues. A human finger would impact with the blunt force necessary to casually rip apart a Nuclear Shelter 30s years more advanced than anything else on the planet.

A hardened granite shard would pierce through diamond with an almost laughable ease.

_But if this is indeed that man, there is no way that such a small thing would be enough...!_

A hatchet and obsidian knife appeared in Aaron's hand, from nowhere. He took a stance, and charged forward towards the statues.

"You two stand back! I alone will suffice!"

His grim face began warping in satisfaction. In spite of the fact he may be fighting an old friend, he simply couldn't deny his nature.


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2013)

The figure that looked like Tohsaka but was not laughed.
"Tohsaka is but the vessel, power such as what he tried to contain will always fight for control. But we will join together to fight intruders, we know if one of us wins, the others will for a time being be shut down, but may revive an outside source could kill any of us, and we will stand together to protect ourselves even if it means protecting our rivals."

The man clapped his hands, and fire and lightening roared as wind started to blow.
"I am Huracan" he clapped his hands.
"I am the Holy Ghost!" He clapped his hands again.
"And I am RA!" He said one final time clapping his hands together. He of course was not all three of these things, but rather the power that was inside Avy's self awarness. The power of three pantheons usually at war, the power of Egypt trapped within the confines of jesus and the lord, with a mayan snake to add only chaos. Alone they fought tooth and nail, now they turned in Aaron and the twins, the very vessels they were riding, parts separated between the two, both halves were needed. Together one could purify Tohsaka's soul and allow him to be released. If it were not Gabrielle Aenys had implanted the flame within, it would have been a true reincarnation one child, the clash created two children each with two mothers and two fathers, instead of one child with one mother and one father as was supposed to be the intent both sides had, but instead a deadly knot was formed. 

It was near impossible to remove Tohsaka's soul, but it was still possible if the constructs of power were shattered, to purify him. And then the twins would be free, free to either accept the power Tohsaka's soul granted them or choose to ignore that part of themselves, with no pain, no suffering. But would the powers that be let that happen, they wanted to live as much as anything else, and powered up by the burn mentality and the blessing of three religions, this was going to be harm.

UnAvy the Mis-adventure, looking like Tohsaka but something much much more, flew out met Aaron in battle. He may look like Avy and have access to alot of his powers and more amplified but he was not. This was Misad Venture, a story gone wrong.  

here

Of course as this was all mental and spiritual, ranks and levels of items were more fluid than in the real world, that was a boon as well as a curse. 

Although, Aaron has said for the twins to stand back, the manifestations formed from the left over power of divine not inside the twins own psyche, fought them, trying to stop them from entering the tomb. Obviously something was inside the pyramid, inside the tomb they didn't want freed. 

Misad knew gentles, it was in the memory banks, and he would not let his mentality interfere with what he wanted, he wanted the twins alive as long as possible, so he could battle it out for ever and ever. Aaron could very well end that, and he couldn't allow it. Armed with Michael's sword he went to meet Aaron in battle, while the twins in their own mind tried to keep the Ram and Beetle at bay and tried to get past them to seek what was inside the tomb.


----------



## manidk (Jun 26, 2013)

"Alright, enough talk... Let's go hunting!"  Assassin stood up, eager to go on the offensive.

Damien looked over to the other three, "I'm down, what about you guys?"

Caster:  "I suppose I could use a walk."

Garo:  "It would be prudent to go on the attack, yes.  I'll alert my guild."

Masamori:  "I'm not one for sitting around waiting for things to happen... At least I think."

"Alright then, let's move out!  Caster, you know what to do."

"Si, si, master."  Caster opened up the storage room.  He opened his book, and everything within the room disappeared into it.  "Which armor would you prefer, piccolo?"

"Give me the one of my greatest ancestor... and the sword, too."

"It will be done, master."  Caster turned a page in the book, and Damien was surrounded by prana.  A black armor appeared on him, decorated with bits of red, and a golden sword appeared at his side.



Damien turned away from the others, exiting the door first.

"Well, my friends... Let's do this."


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 26, 2013)

Emiya Shirou shook his head. What was he talking about again?
=====================================
The cloaked figure stepped into the church. A mysterious aura surrounded the figure. It felt like magecraft, but was not.

Looking up, Shirou noticed the figure and said "oh you're back. Did the sightseeing go well?"

Throwing back the hood, the woman responded "Yes. There are similarities, but also many differences. As long as nothing happens like my war, this shouldn't be too bad."

Taking off the rest of the cloak, the woman was now in a black school uniform.  Modifications to the uniform made it resemble a set of magus robes. A pair of glasses hung from a necklace around the woman's neck.

Looking at the remaining masters gathered, Shirou  realized they had no idea who this woman was.

"Ah forgive me. This is the second overseer for this war. Her name is Ayaka Sajyou, apprentice to the Wizard Marshal. Now, what were we talking about again?"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 26, 2013)

An existence waved through Akasha recalling all its parallel memories..... memories detailing her most recent defeat, her encounters with the Entity in her parallel world, her suffering of many deaths in Akasha... She had lost all matters of form slowly drifting about.... 

There was a force akin to one reaching into the magical fabrics of reality that pull her back at a steady pace... all of her parallel memories collided forming an void within her existence... She had become apart of the void... having found a path to the root, through the means of her own soul and death... she had done what many magus have tried to do with their entire lives but it did her no good... 

Suddenly force pull her back into the last parallel world she was in... but she was without form or figure... she was just an existence who had a connection to Akasha


----------



## manidk (Jun 26, 2013)

"So, where do you think we should go?"  Damien turned to the others, his black armor almost imperceptible in the darkness.

Assassin and Caster pondered for a minute, before Caster spoke up.  "Somewhere in the vicinity of the church, I remember seeing a small group around there on the projectors earlier."

Damien nodded.  "Sounds like a plan... Should we wait for Garo to return first?"

Assassin spoke up, "Nah, he and his guild seem to be pretty on top of things,  They won't be long.

"Perfect... Masamori, how do you want to approach this?"

"Well, I'd send Tony here ahead of us a little ways to scout.  From what he told me, he should be able to completely conceal his presence from others as long as he doesn't reveal himself to them.  Damien, you're also pretty stealth-oriented, so you go ahead, too... But remain within a few tens of meters to Caster and I.  Your... What was it, Origin?  That should have the same effect as Presence Concealment to a degree.  Caster and I will remain in the back, with Caster's flying devices watching our back.  I can help him set up a bounded field to guard us as well."

"Wow, you're pretty good at this, aren't you?"  Damien said, slightly amazed.  He was used to working solo or with a single partner for carrying out assassinations.

"Well, I feel like I lead some kind of group where I came from... I guess I'm a leader no matter where I am."

"Don't get cocky, 'master.'  Could lead to your downfall, after all."

"Can't help it, Tony.  Guess it's just one of my traits.  Anyways, let's get going."

Assassin shot forward, disappearing within a second, the red mist sprouting back around him.  Damien climbed onto a nearby rooftop and began running along the buildings.

"So, Caster, is your field ready?"

"Indeed, my friend, here we go!"

Caster's book flew into the air and split into multiple others books, surrounding him.  Eight small flying devices flew out and formed a cube around the two.  The air shimmered for an instant, then went back to normal.

"It is done."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ab54vpgIUM[/YOUTUBE]

"...A clone, huh?"

Wind gathered around Aaron.

"Then I guess there's nothing to feel guilty about."

A technicolor storm erupted from Aaron's chest, enshrouding the area. As the fine dust settled, Aaron charged at Misad, Timber Falls lashing out to meet the facsimile of Michael's sword as a gale howled at his back.

But then it didn't. 

The stone floor he was standing on melted, gripping his feet, and slid him to the side, passing perpendicular to the clone's lunge. His movement set, Aaron's hatchet lashed out at the exposed left hand of the bizarre amalgamation haunting the twins.

"You made a fatal mistake the moment you decided to fight me, freak. The only mortals left in this world who can challenge me are fighting on my side or worship those damned Outer Gods! 

"It's impossible for a mere shadow of Tohsaka freeloading living space in the souls of two children to best me in single combat..." The wind intensified, and the world slowed to a crawl as Aaron's lunge came to find it's mark...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC0bA_NZ3vI[/YOUTUBE]

"I'LL HAVE YOU LEARN YOUR PLACE!!!!!!!!"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Emiya Shirou shook his head. What was he talking about again?
> =====================================
> The cloaked figure stepped into the church. A mysterious aura surrounded the figure. It felt like magecraft, but was not.
> 
> ...



"Uhm....I was wondering if you remembered Index, Shirou-san." Touma fully rises, rubbing the back of his head in confusion, "But it looks like you've got it even worse than I do...haaaaah...I kind of envy that about you, you know?

"What a conveeeenient ability you have on your hands there...." Touma scratches his head, holding it over the back in plain fear. "...Misfortune..."

Avenger, realizing that their business was accomplished, stepped in and whisked his master away to join Terry and Tobi as they departed from the church through the front doors.

"Thank you very much, Mediator. Be well." Avenger gives a dignified bow to the two Mediators, then picks up Shirou by the nape of his shirt and leaves to join his the other two pairs of Masters and Servants.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------












A portal tears open into space in the park in the center of Fuyuki City, where over three decades ago, the Great Fuyuki Fire had burned away the lives of hundreds in a fit of all the world's evils temporarily being temporarily manifested in the material plane.

From it steps a man, dressed as a priest, holding a closed bible in his hand.


"Excellent work, Caster, it seems that you chose the perfect spot."

A shadow slides from the portal as it begins to close, growling lowly in response.

"This is the utmost perfect symbol of death in this city, it's such that it's nearly a Reality Marble in it's own right." He sweeps his hand out, much like a man showing off his own recently purchased home to those standing near.

"Yes. Begin draining it of it's latent malice, Caster, the echoes of suffering in this place should provide you with enough prana to begin this fight."

Kotomine Kagerou stood still, as the tense atmosphere of the park began to drain away, robbed of the last vestiges of the tragedy of a past Grail War. The air was refreshed, and he breathed it in deeply, savoring it.

"Most Excellent. Come, Caster, let us announce our presence." The shadow itself vanished, becoming undetectable, and Kotomine Kagerou began his leisurely walk towards the church on the hill bearing his surname. Where it would all begin, his very own Holy Grail War.


----------



## Ice (Jun 27, 2013)

Serp said:
			
		

> Aenys raised her hands. "I had given their mother a kiss of fire, for protection all those years ago. Yes I may have put the fire in them, not on purpose, how was I supposed to know that one holy spirit had already taken root. How was I suppose to know it would become a knot, a prison rather than a second start!" Aenys shouted at Nero.
> 
> "My father didn't listen, he didn't think the lineage was more important than the lives of two babies, he could have using fire and blood via the source of his origin ripped him right out of their trappings of flesh, he could have lived on, they both could have lived alongside me. But no, now I have to nurture that fire within them, to make sure when its removed so harshly it will stay a flame. I've come to love the kids how could I not, they were made partially in his image, but I would rather the real thing!"
> 
> She said and released her hand, fire began to burn behind her, as he eyes were filled with the very fire of creation. Aenys had done it, in order to access the strongest of fire magics, she had gone before Osiris and offered up her heart and gained the blessing of his wife Isis, goddess of magic. For great power she sold her Ren, her heart and her feelings of true love, so this what she felt for her king was no longer true love but desire undiluted by presumed love. She was a wicked witch now, love so pure can easily be corrupted.


Nero was horrified. And that was an understatement. How could she? She had killed her own father and was willing to stoop to even lower ends for her needs. She had tried to take them away and use them for her own desires. from their parents. His own eyes burned with anger, their parents did not deserve that after what they had gone true. Avy would not have wanted this. 

There would be no playing around this time. He slid out the Lance from its sheath, its gleaming body shining with a brilliance of its own. He had made several modifications to the body of the lance without taking away anything from its original appearance. With a blink of an eye, he attached his guns on each side of the lance. 

"I'm sorry it had to come down to this Aenys, but I can't let you continue down this path.", he spoke to her, while a field of nullification engulfed his body, providing a measure of protection.


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmHeLsf5b-8[/YOUTUBE]
Aenys knew that Nero meant this with all his heart. And she smiled and pulled out the Crook and the Flail that marked her as pharaoh and stepped forward while Rider simply sat back. 

Cain and Judas had stopped burning for the time being, and it would be a while before they regenerated, so that was good. 

Aenys raised her hands, and the ground started to shake. 
"You cannot choose the path I go down, I go down the path destiny has chosen for me!" shouted Aenys, before summoning a Hayk statue from the ground. Not just an ordinary statute, but one with horses on a carriage it was a grand statue to be sure. 

"And with my magics, I turn the earth. I summon fire into the form of the warrior I send before me!" She smiled a cruel smiled. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z6MvVWZfuc[/YOUTUBE]

And with that she breathed fire, life into her earthen construct and that went to meet Nero in combat. Due to being a homonculus made mainly out of clay, bullets would easily pass through him.

How would Nero deal with that, while Aenys raised the flail, now alight with fire to Nero. "I don't want to hurt you...but I will!"


----------



## Ice (Jun 27, 2013)

Serp said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmHeLsf5b-8[/YOUTUBE]
> Aenys knew that Nero meant this with all his heart. And she smiled and pulled out the Crook and the Flail that marked her as pharaoh and stepped forward while Rider simply sat back.
> 
> Cain and Judas had stopped burning for the time being, and it would be a while before they regenerated, so that was good.
> ...



At this point, Nero was past caring about her words. He kicked off the ground, his guns firing in the opposite direction to boost his speed further, their strength boosted by the connection to the NP. His lance slashed towards the golem in a diagonal path, ensuring maximum coverage. 

Saber looked on at the ensueing fight. He would not interfere unless Rider did.


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2013)

Rider began to look at Saber, she was a small girl and this man seemed to intrigue her so. 

"My earthbending skills aren't so lacking!" Aenys shouted as the lance cut the golem diagonally, she rose the crook. The cooked clay and rock that made his form, started to rebuild and Aenys waved a wave of fire towards Nero from the flail, hoping to catch him in the blast.


----------



## Ice (Jun 27, 2013)

Serp said:


> Rider began to look at Saber, she was a small girl and this man seemed to intrigue her so.
> 
> "My earthbending skills aren't so lacking!" Aenys shouted as the lance cut the golem diagonally, she rose the crook. The cooked clay and rock that made his form, started to rebuild and Aenys waved a wave of fire towards Nero from the flail, hoping to catch him in the blast.



Even as Nero sliced through the poor excuse of a golem, a smile stood up on his face. He had infused the lance with a nullifying field. Even as Aenys tried reconstructing the golem, it started crumbling back again. Nero flicked his lance downwards, firing downwards while letting the recoil push him upwards. 

Saber glanced at the girl. Abit too young for his tastes. Not to mention he didn't feel like cheating on his wife. Even if she was on another world.


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Even as Nero sliced through the poor excuse of a golem, a smile stood up on his face. He had infused the lance with a nullifying field. Even as Aenys tried reconstructing the golem, it started crumbling back again. Nero flicked his lance downwards, firing downwards while letting the recoil push him upwards.
> 
> Saber glanced at the girl. Abit too young for his tastes. Not to mention he didn't feel like cheating on his wife. Even if she was on another world.



The Golem crumbled at the spot, over and over again Nero had nullfied the area, no matter Aeny's simply letting the magic fall out of it, and reformed it back next to her. The new Golem then proceeded to shoot a flurry of arrows at Nero. While Aeny's using both the Crook and the Flail, churned the earth, and filled the air with fire. 

Rider noticed Saber was looking back at her, her face curled up into a grimace. And she rose her face, while looking directly into his eyes daring him to challenge her.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2013)

Serp said:


> The hatchet hacked away at Misad's left arm and it went flying.
> Fire, blood, and light burst from his wounded stump. His eyes slitted and he hissed at Aaron.
> 
> Misad looked towards his other constructs, the twins were holding them back indeed. They may not possess the true Arma Christi, but in here, in their mind that didn't matter. Gabby's lance was as strong as Longinus, and Ella's whip packed as much power as her mothers. But still they couldn't break through long enough to get into the pyramid.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULQgMntenO8[/YOUTUBE]

"Hmph."

Brown letters on the ground formed a rune spelling out _Topaz_, briefly glowing for a moment before a massive wall of granite erupted, intercepting the blast.

Aaron swiftly vaulted himself over the top of the embankment, and then launched himself at hypersonic speed towards the fake Avy. The dust settled onto his hatchet, forming a blue _Lazuli_ rune.



> The ran and reached the door.
> Words were sprawled across the entrance.
> _"Who was the first to find the light?"
> 
> ...


"I'm busy here! It's your soul! The answer's within you! Just like you knew my name without being told, you already know the solution! Find it!"

He flew past the amalgamation, as the other constructs began stirring. Landing smoothly and sliding forward, Aaron turned his back towards the entrance of the pyramid, putting himself between it's guardians and the twins.

"No rush."

His face split even wider, his enjoyment of these circumstances plainly obvious.


----------



## Ice (Jun 27, 2013)

Serp said:


> The Golem crumbled at the spot, over and over again Nero had nullfied the area, no matter Aeny's simply letting the magic fall out of it, and reformed it back next to her. The new Golem then proceeded to shoot a flurry of arrows at Nero. While Aeny's using both the Crook and the Flail, churned the earth, and filled the air with fire.
> 
> Rider noticed Saber was looking back at her, her face curled up into a grimace. And she rose her face, while looking directly into his eyes daring him to challenge her.



Nero plunged the Lance into the ground, setting up a nullification field that would prevent Aenys Golem from even existing and greatly weaken her spells. He dodged the arrows sent at him at the golem, rushing towards Aenys instead while evading the moving earth and scattering the flames in his path by resting a shield with his spinning lance. He jumped towards Aenys, thrusting the lance towards her body.

Saber smiled. The kids sure had spunk. If she was older, he would probably be charming her to bed by now. Especially since he wasn't really cheating on his wife if she wasn't around the planet. At least, that was what he was telling himself.


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2013)

Misad looked at Aaron.
"Powers over the earth! Interesting indeed Gentles, but you will have to try harder than that." He raised his hands and the ground began to shake. And then bits of earth began to fly towards Aaron like bullets. 

"First from the light???" Ella asked herself. "What could that mean?"

"Look, remember the constructs, the light one, that was power of God." Gabby added.

"The first to the light, the first to follow God. The first Christian!?" Ella said surprised.

"The first Christian? What? It's got to be more specific than that!" Gabby shouted.

Misad's Earth bullets were coming towards them. "Think think think!" Gabby started to strain, he was a Di Christi, the blood of Christ within him, he knew the answer.
"Nagato TOHSAKA!" he shouted and the first door rose. 

Gabby and Ella proceeding inside. Leaving Aaron to face the 3 constructs. 
The second door, was carved with Meso-american drawings.
The runes read.
_Huracan! Walk in his image._

"Oh great another one!" Gabby shouted, he could sense the other two constructs were not going to remain down for long.

All three of the guardians rushed towards Aaron, Misad was busy rolling rocks and earth towards Aaron aiming to keep him on his feet. Although if one looked carefully, they would notice the Arma Christi had vanished from the constructs hands. Misad noticed and screeched and expelling from his mouth about a dozen snakes, all aimed for Aaron.

"Huracan! That was the other god! The one from the story!" Ella shouted. 

"Yes yes, walk in his image! How?" Gabby was panicking.

"Walk! That's it in his story the man only had one leg!" Ella shouted figuring it out.

Some of the snakes were now reaching them. Gabby summoned his sword.
"Gabby you can't take them all out! They are too quick!"

"I know what I need to do!" He said and slashed downwards, and screamed as he severed his own leg, in his mind of course. The second door opened.

Gabby couldn't move forward, he lay on the ground but the snakes that were attacking them started to vanish, and some were being absorbed into Gabby's stump.
"What's going on!" Ella shouted.

"Just GO!" Gabby shouted, Ella ran deeper into the Tomb, then she hit a glass door. Behind it she could see a man, crucified on an Ankh, fresh stigmata on his head and blooding rolling down covering his features, snakes rolled around his body biting and rolling electrical impulses, keeping him in anguish, and he was in pain she could tell that much, and the room was ablaze with fire, just like her nightmares. 

"NO! I can't be here!" She screamed out.

On the glass door, was a picture.


Tame, was the only symbol on the glass next to the picture. 

---
With Nero

The Golem was losing power, the mana would not stick and soon, he had fallen to the ground, in pieces. She had to move faster, and hit harder.

Aenys shrieked as Nero lunged towards her with the Lance, aiming it at her body. 

She jumped back, a large wall of rock having erupted from infront of her, and even sending her back as she summoned it haphazardly. Nero was a pain in the ass, that was for sure. 

"I wouldn't think I would have to use this so soon, after landing. Your lucky you get to see the technique that killed my father." She said breathing heavily. 

"Obelisk on Ma'at!" She shouted, and a large stone pillar came out of the ground, one side of the stone pillar was a glass square, along the stone pillar were carvings of a large beast. Aenys used her sharp fingernails to slice the flesh on her palm, and she she bled, she summoned fire from the wound as well. 

"Fire and Blood!" She said as she pressed her hand against the glass square, and then it happened, fire everywhere, that even Rider was a little shocked. A golden bird like dragon (See Earlier Image) Was standing in place of the obelisk, with Aenys on his back.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2013)

Serp said:


> Misad looked at Aaron.
> "Powers over the earth! Interesting indeed Gentles, but you will have to try harder than that." He raised his hands and the ground began to shake. And then bits of earth began to fly towards Aaron like bullets.



The bullets flew towards Aaron, but before reaching him, their trajectories warped in random directions, missing him utterly.

"Ah, if I recall, I never did tell Tohsaka about my inheritance, did I?" The specter of a great white owl appeared on Aaron's shoulder, symbolizing it's protection over him.





> All three of the guardians rushed towards Aaron, Misad was busy rolling rocks and earth towards Aaron aiming to keep him on his feet. Although if one looked carefully, they would notice the Arma Christi had vanished from the constructs hands. Misad noticed and screeched and expelling from his mouth about a dozen snakes, all aimed for Aaron.



"Oh come now, it's as if you're not even trying anymore!"

As the serpents were hurled at him, Aaron grabbed the snakes in midair, holding them in front of his face as they snapped hungrily.

"Thanks for the food." He bit down on the snakes, severing them cleanly in half, tossing the leftovers to the ground.

"This has gotten quite dull. I suppose it's time I finished up." Aaron suddenly appeared in front of Misav, his face returned to it's normal impassiveness.

The blunt side of the hatchet came to rest against the imposter's side, pressing the _lazuli_ rune in.

His free arm grabbed Misav's lone remaining arm, holding the creatures sword at bay.

"Sorry to say, but it looks like it's time for you to split."


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2013)

The earth bullets refracted from Aaron. Misad growled in anger, and then Aaron ate the snakes. But he was running out of power now, Mayan and Christian were down. The kids were stripping away the defences. 
"I guess I will have to teach you a lesson with FIRE AND BLOOD!" He shouted as he looked at his other hand gripped by Gentles. 

Misad screamed out and ignited himself in a ball of fire, he was trying to go supernova, unware of whatever Aaron was trying to initiate.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 27, 2013)

Shirou waved his arms around frantically.

"I need to stay here and oversee things. Help! Don't drag me off!"

Ayaka watched in silence, trying to hold in laughter.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2013)

The _lazuli_ rune activated, chilling Misav's body instantly, nearly freezing his flesh were it not for his sudden attempt to ignite himself.

Moon Rabbit performed a simultaneous activation: The bones in the imposter's body were to be hurled towards the remains of the Christian Statue, and it's flesh were to be smashed against the Mayan one.

"I told you, didnt I? That there was no longer a mortal who could possibly stop me here."

Misav's body contorted, stretching itself in two ways as he attempted to burn Aaron with him by going supernova. He wouldn't have the chance.

"Later."

In a shower of gore, the constructs skeleton flew off, smashing into the first granite statue skull first, obliterating both itself and it's target completely. The flesh soared into the opposite statue, still burning, and then exploding on impact. When the smoke cleared, all that was left was a bloody smear on the scarred stone wall.

Aaron brushed the dust off his otherwise immaculate suit, before resting his hatchet on his shoulder.

"Guess I better go check on the kids."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Shirou waved his arms around frantically.
> 
> "I need to stay here and oversee things. Help! Don't drag me off!"
> 
> Ayaka watched in silence, trying to hold in laughter.



Avenger shook his head in grave negation. "No need to be so shy, young Shirou. Allow me to treat you to dinner as thanks for your _eminent_ hospitality in hosting this war. Come, come, no objections. I'm sure young Ms. Ayaka will have things well enough in hand on her own."

Touma brightened up at this, finally glad to be free to shove his constant suffering onto someone else's shoulders for once, even if it was only temporary.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 27, 2013)

Shirou gave him a blank stare, not sure what was going on.

"...You lost me. Actually never mind, I'll come with you guys. No need to drag me around."

Ayaka waved at them as they departed, shouting " I'll hold down the fort. Have fun Shirou"


----------



## manidk (Jun 27, 2013)

Assassin was perched atop a nearby building, watching the church.  He silently watched as one... two... three master/servant pairs left the building, along with... The mediator?

_I guess it'd be better just to observe for now..._

Damien appeared beside him, Assassin could tell he reach the same conclusion.

"Let's just follow them for now, it's in poor manners to attack the mediator."

Assassin nodded.  He'd get his chance.


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The _lazuli_ rune activated, chilling Misav's body instantly, nearly freezing his flesh were it not for his sudden attempt to ignite himself.
> 
> Moon Rabbit performed a simultaneous activation: The bones in the imposter's body were to be hurled towards the remains of the Christian Statue, and it's flesh were to be smashed against the Mayan one.
> 
> ...



Then the flames in the area started to roar, even the smallest ember, and the blood splattered started to rebuild forming a body, made of nothing more than fire and blood.

"I'm this dreamscape I am immortal!" Misad shouted in his new form. 




Ella was scared, Tame! and a picture of a dragon or bird or some monster. The Glass screen infront of her and so close she could feel the pain of the soul locked inside.

Gabby was losing strength and to lose strength in your own mind was to lose it. "Ella whats the hold up!" He shouted.

"Tame! That the clue! I don't know what to do!"

Misad in his new form started to rush towards the pryamid, desparate to get in and get the kids.

"Holy shit Ella! There is some fire and blood mismatch monster headed this way!"

That was it. 
"Fire and Blood!" This had only happened once before when she was a child, she was scared but now it had to work.

She opened her palm, like the gesture was natural to her, she removed her earring and placed the point into her soft flesh and drew blood. And then the one droplet of blood ignited. 
"Fire and Blood" She said, and pressed he palm on the glass and it dissolved, letting all the fire in the room out.

Ella screamed, but then she noticed the fire was not burning her, so she walked into the burning room, to the man crucified. She still could not see his face. The snakes wrapping around his body jumped at her, and she smacked them down with her whip. 

"Tell me how do I help you!" She shouted at the man, before her. She could sense the firery blood demon would soon be here, that meant Aaron would be close by too.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 27, 2013)

A woman approached the group.

She had a breathtaking appearance, but was dressed in simple clothes. Her long hair was tied off, the length reaching down to her waist. She looked Japanese, but not quite. As she got closer, she began speaking.

"Hey Shirou! I thought we were going to meet up with Rin later. Did you change your mind? Who are your friends?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2013)

Touma turned to the new arrival, gulping audibly as he saw her.

"Touma's always like this with women, grr...."

And then he began holding the left side of his head in apparent agony.

Avenger, however, smoothly replied, "I apologize young lady, we were just about to take this gentleman with us to dinner."

The older man pats Shirous shoulder, emphasizing the harmless nature of the invitation. "As my apology, why don't you and your friend join us? It will be my treat, naturally."

Avenger pats Touma on the shoulder, roughly forcing him to bow. "Um...Yes! We'd be honored if you could join us!"

Avenger nodded gravely. "Hes a good lad, but a little high-strung. And may I ask your name, Miss?"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 27, 2013)

The existence began to take shape... First was the body as it emerge from its new origin. The head of the woman took shape back to its form... her arms appeared and then her feet... she had been reborn back into existence again by Gaea but this wasn't her origin... 

The area immediately started to wither and die out.... its lifeforce being suck into the being.. She had no scythe, she had no memories... she was bare and naked outside the city of the War...

When she noticed her existence, she let out a starting cry that shook the foundations of grassfield she was at... the grass and animals began to corrode away.... 

Wings violently sprouted from her back.... and she immediately fell to the floor losing conscious... the field around her now was completely void as nothing remained except for emptiness and a sense of despair


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2013)

Terry wait patiently in the driver's seat next to a sulking Assassin while Touma, Avenger, Tobi, Lancer, and...the mediator? The hell? Terry stared over his shoulder as the motley crew approached the car, and was stopped by a woman. Finally he shook his head and decided not to question it.
"Master." Assassin murmured. "We're being watched."
"Are you certain?" Terry said.
"Fairly. Tin lends my senses extra sharpness. I heard what sounded like voices coming from the roof of that building over there. By the time I looked, there was nothing, but I'm confident that I wasn't imagining things. Someone is following us, and they're very good." Terry mulled this over.
"I doubt they'll attack right now. We have the mediator with us, and as unthreatening as he may seem, we don't know how strong he really is. Keep an eye out, for now." Leaning out the window, Terry asked Avenger, "Will you all please just get in? Where are we going by the way?"


----------



## manidk (Jun 27, 2013)

Assassin and Damien continued to watch the group, intent on gathering any information necessary.

"We're going to wait until the others catch up to attack, right?"

Assassin laughed, "Not that I need it, but I guess that would be a decent idea."

"Heh, you're definitely more my style than Caster is.  But now that I think about it, if I got a servant like you, I'd probably be dead by now."

"Oh come on, Damien.  A conductor's job is to make sure all of his passengers arrive safely, that's the first thing Tony taught me."

"A train conductor as an assassin... This war really seems to pick some strange ones, doesn't it?"

"Please, I'm just as much an assassin as I am a conductor.  I've been called many things, and monster is probably the most frequent.  Don't judge a man by his occupation, ya got that?"

Damien thought on that for a moment, "Yeah, that's a good idea."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Terry wait patiently in the driver's seat next to a sulking Assassin while Touma, Avenger, Tobi, Lancer, and...the mediator? The hell? Terry stared over his shoulder as the motley crew approached the car, and was stopped by a woman. Finally he shook his head and decided not to question it.
> "Master." Assassin murmured. "We're being watched."
> "Are you certain?" Terry said.
> "Fairly. Tin lends my senses extra sharpness. I heard what sounded like voices coming from the roof of that building over there. By the time I looked, there was nothing, but I'm confident that I wasn't imagining things. Someone is following us, and they're very good." Terry mulled this over.
> "I doubt they'll attack right now. We have the mediator with us, and as unthreatening as he may seem, we don't know how strong he really is. Keep an eye out, for now." Leaning out the window, Terry asked Avenger, "Will you all please just get in? Where are we going by the way?"



Tobi jumped cheerfully into the car. He enjoyed being a ride, but being _in_ also had a nice air about it.
Lancer too believed that she would enjoy this ride more than the last one. This car wasn't a shapeshifter, it couldn't change its engine into something more powerful by the seer power of thought. It was bound to be safer.
As she sit inside, she noticed that her body was rather uncomfortable. She flexed a bit and heard audible cracks coming from all over her body.
"Strange. I feel like I wasn't moving for weeks."
"Really? Tobi feels stiff too."
"Strange..."


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Touma turned to the new arrival, gulping audibly as he saw her.
> 
> "Touma's always like this with women, grr...."
> 
> ...



The girl bowed as she answered.

"You may call me Miss Long.  I was originally going to meet with Shirou, but I would be glad to join you."

Her tone was friendly, but formal. She ignored Touma stammering, as she was used to people being unnerved. Maybe it was the sword strapped to her belt.

===========================================

On a penthouse roof, Kassad watched the group through the telescope while his Servant observed another group through another telescope. Kassad wondered why that woman was there and would approach those people in a carefree manner. He'll probably get his answers as he continued to watch.

Kassad made a mental note to tap into the surveillance system of the city later. It would be far more effective than using a telescope.


----------



## manidk (Jun 27, 2013)

"We've been detected, Damien.  It seems there is another Assassin in their group... I didn't account for this."

"How could that be?  Aren't there only supposed to be one of each of the seven classes?"

"Normally, yes."  Assassin looked increasingly agitated, "That my world would betray me and allow this...  This problem is gonna have to be fixed..."

Assassin's prana briefly spiked, Damien went into damage control mode.  "Chill out, Tony.  Let's just continue what we have been doing."

Assassin obliged.  "Fine.  Let's move to another position though."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2013)

A good natured grin grows on Avengers face at Miss Longs acceptance of the invitation, "Excellent."

He then grabbed the two other men, and began dragging both Shirou and Touma to the car.

"Master, keep your hands to yourself this time. If we wind up needing to ride Master Tobi again, it will end poorly for you."

Avenger prepares to throw the Mediator into the back seat like a sack of potatoes, and then motions for both Long and Kamijou to sit in back.

"Im afraid that as a Servant, it is necessary for me to be in the Passengers seat. My apologies."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2013)

The car, being Fey, utilized its TARDIS-like powers to expand the space inside it, creating _two_ passenger seats: One for Assassin, towards the middle, and one for Avenger, closer to the window.

"Okay, now that we're all _finally_ ready to go -by Mab, I feel like we've been here for weeks - lets go to Tobi and Lancer's place. Assassin has broken my house enough for one day. Week. Month. Year."
"FEAT (Fae Automobiles Eight Thousand)! Use Lancer's life imprint to triangulate the origin of her appearance. Then proceed to that location at a reasonable speed."
The car rumbled to life, and drove off towards the temple.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2013)

Serp said:


> Then the flames in the area started to roar, even the smallest ember, and the blood splattered started to rebuild forming a body, made of nothing more than fire and blood.
> 
> "I'm this dreamscape I am immortal!" Misad shouted in his new form.
> 
> ...


_Shit, I got too cocky...!_

Aaron watched as the blood and fire construct shot past him, into the pyramid.

"Im coming, kids!"

The wind at his back focused into a jetstream, propelling him in order to give chase.

Mere seconds later, he spotted Gabby in his injured state.

"Damn it..." He muttered through clenched teeth, before scooping him up and resuming his pursuit, precious seconds lost in the process.

"What happened to you?" Aaron asked the child in his arms. But his eyes remained fixed ahead, hoping to catch up to Misav in time before he could bring harm to Ella.

_If anything happens to the kids, I dont know if Ill be able to make it back...!_


----------



## manidk (Jun 27, 2013)

As the car sped off, Caster and Masamori caught up to the two assassins.

"So how exactly are we supposed to catch up with them on foot?"

Assassin began to giggle to himself as the air around him shimmered.  The group heard a rumble in the distance, then a horn.  Assassin disappeared just a train appeared.



The train pulled up to a stop in front of the group.  As the doors opened, a man stepped out to greet them. 



"Welcome to the Flying Pussyfoot, fellas!  Hop aboard and we'll be at our destination in no time at all!"


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2013)

Gabby looked up to Aaron. "I had to offer my leg for the pass." He said weakly and smiled, the world started to wobble.

Inside the main room, Ella was bringing the man down off the Ankh, he was pale and weak, cold to the touch and skinny. "Hello." Ella said carrying him off his perch. The blood monster had entered the room now, and was swirling around.

"I'm gonna get you, and if I do maybe I can control the whole body!" it hissed.

"errrr......err..." The limp figure in her arms, groaned. 

"Your awake!" Ella shouted, shaking him to get him to focus.
Misad came in to strike, and Ella raised her arm to protect herself and a wall of fire came up to block. And then from the fire she summoned, a bright light.

Misad recoiled at the light. 
"Aren't you meant to be some great magus! Tohsaka!" Ella shouted at the limp man in rages she was supporting.

"No...that's....magic." He said briefly raising his hand to try and point to the creature Misad had become. 

"That's your magic? It's gone wild!"

Avy nodded. "Tame...tame...." He said, weakly.

"How! HOW!" Ella shouted, and placed Avy on the ground, as she stood her ground before Misad. 

"In...blood." Avy croaked out.

In my blood, yes Ella was not just Ella sister to Gabby, she was Michaela Ceasarean  Di Christi, daughter of Michael Di Christi the blood of Christ and Gabrielle blood of Ceasar. Ella uncurled her whip, it was a simple Arma Gothic, it was no where near as powerful as her mothers whip, but this was in her mind and in her she was boss.

She had heard her father had used his blood to upgrade the Arma Christi, would it work! It had to, this was in her mind if she couldn't make anything happen, what was the point. The spot where she had pricked her hand to open the chamber welled with blood again, and once again it ignited with flame.

"I will tame it like Jesus was broken to the lash, I shall pay my penance after I deal the justice of the lord. But! beast of chaos, I shall also add power to my weapon tame you like the dragons before you were bent to the lash, with Fire and Blood." Ella said and pressed her flaming hand onto the Whip. It absorbed its power and transformed into a handle of gold inlayed with bands of blue enamel. 

+Arma Kemet: Dragon Tamer Whip

Michaela jumped up and lashed Misad with the whip and he shrieked in pain as it him and brought him to his knees. Ella jumped and lash again, and again and again. Each time the power of the whip, born into him. The beast screamed out and summoned his other two constructs to save him, and they began to follow, soon closing in on Aaron and Gabby.

"Throw...me" 

Ella looked behind her, the skinny skinny man with blood crusted over his face was crawling towards her. "Throw me into him!" He said surprisingly stern.
"You can't kill him." 

Ella looked at Misad still reeling in pain, and she lashed him again, fresh torture rolled through it. Ella picked him up again, he was surprisingly light, but also very breakable. And threw him into the beast. 

Misad shot tentacles of blood and grabbed, his body and absorbed it into himself and started to morph. 

Ella lashed it again, and it screamed and then the scream died down into a roar, and eventually in a man clearing his throat. The blob had started to morph and morph until it resembled a man in his early 20s, dressed in the finest black and red suit, a single cigarette in one of his hands, and an edgy warmth started to roll from his body.

"Ella." he said smiling. 

"Avy..." She said, she had known this man her whole life, she now knew. He had been trapped in the soul of her and brother by accident, and together all 3 of them had shared in his torture, but all three of them shared other things. She now knew when at times she felt she did not have the strength to go on, he was there. Whenever they felt cold at night, he was the warmth inside them, when it was dark and scary he was the light. Aventre Tohsaka, he was her brother, father, son and best friend all rolled into one.

She ran into his arms. He kissed her on the forehead. Before he turned to the only door in the centre chamber, where Gabby, Aaron and Kephri and Khunm would be soon coming through. Avy had reabsorbed his Origin and associated magecrafts, but the other's which caused this knot in the first place would not be so keen to leave.

The christian power could exist easily against the powers of order that Ra gave, but it was the smallest one that caused the most knots, the Mayan power of Huracan would not leave so easily. 

Avy, the Twins and Aaron would have to fight and destroy the last two remaining constructs jacked up meso-american magic, shouldn't be too hard should it. In Avy's hand materialized the weapons of the King, the Crook and Flail and he stood ready.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2013)

Aaron arrives in the chamber, stopping abruptly and dropping Gabby even moreso.

He walked to the young man in the suit, his face breaking into a grin.

"Looking sharp for a dead man, Tohsaka."


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2013)

Avy smiled at his friend.
"Always Gentles, always." He said, when the Beetle warrior, now even larger and deadlier looking mutated by the enraged Mayan energy was accompanied by his even uglier partner the Ram warrior. 

Gabby looked up at Avy and they shared a look and then a soft smile. Before Avy jumped up and attacked the Beetle warrior. "If this excess wild magic is not absorbed back, or depleted soon we all could end up trapped in mindscape, our minds broken!" Avy said hurling fireballs at the Beetle warrior while the Ram sized up to Aaron.


----------



## Ice (Jun 27, 2013)

Serp said:


> Misad looked at Aaron.
> "Powers over the earth! Interesting indeed Gentles, but you will have to try harder than that." He raised his hands and the ground began to shake. And then bits of earth began to fly towards Aaron like bullets.
> 
> "First from the light???" Ella asked herself. "What could that mean?"
> ...


The Old Man had fallen to this? Nero was pretty sure Aenys had only won because of a surprise attack. Maybe he should review his view on her. But it would not be enough. 

Nero leapt through the air, using the recoil from his guns to bring himself further, ignoring the rock wall totally, his eyes focused on Aenys.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

Serp said:


> Avy smiled at his friend.
> "Always Gentles, always." He said, when the Beetle warrior, now even larger and deadlier looking mutated by the enraged Mayan energy was accompanied by his even uglier partner the Ram warrior.
> 
> Gabby looked up at Avy and they shared a look and then a soft smile. Before Avy jumped up and attacked the Beetle warrior. "If this excess wild magic is not absorbed back, or depleted soon we all could end up trapped in mindscape, our minds broken!" Avy said hurling fireballs at the Beetle warrior while the Ram sized up to Aaron.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chPJ7x9iMw0[/YOUTUBE]

Aaron smirked, the atmosphere becoming chill in spite of the abundant fire within the chamber. Sizing up the Ram, he reached into the inner pockets of his suit and withdrew a black totem.

Gripping it tightly, a black mist spread over the Shaman.

"A Ram, are you? Interesting."

As the mist cleared, Aaron had vanished.

"Let's see how you handle being hunted."

From behind the warped creature, a pitch black claw swiped at it's head, knocking the figure cleanly through the air. The stone claw flexed, as if it were made of flesh, and it's owner seemingly took shape behind it.

The Ram stood up once more, before the shadowy figure vanished. Only to mysteriously reappear at the monster's side, as if by teleportation. The black mist condensed, and took the shape of a man. His dimensions were the same as the shaman that had been his base, but exaggerated by the now cat-like features warping his limbs. The two hands that had formerly been covered in leather gloves were now bare, with one having transformed into living obsidian, and other had sprouted a pitch black fur.

His hair had become darker, reflecting the dark orange of a jungle cat, and his eyes had dilated, giving them the impression of belonging to a cruel beast, hunting down it's helpless prey.

"I've grown bored, creature." Aaron yawned, his jaw opening hugely, far more than would have been possible for a human, "Let's finish this quickly.

"You're in the way of my long-awaited reunion with Tohsaka."


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2013)

The dragon Aenys was riding, rose its claws and attempted to slash Nero to shreds. Its claws were razor sharp, and fire was billowing from the sides of its mouth.

"Now Nero burn!" The dragons claws were coated in Ra's holy fire, even if it caught you with a small slash it would cause alot of damage. 

----

The Ram smiled under his armour, and he charged at Aaron. In his hand the lash of striking divinity, it's power now able to hold some sway over the newly beastial Aaron.

The Ram warrior struck the ground a few times before running to meet Aaron.


Avy smiled appearing next to Aaron "As if you would let some farm animal get in the way of whatever you wanted." Avy said before jumping up, using flamethrowers to propell him forwards, he smashed into the beetle using the flail, and a white fire burst out of the tip to hit through the armour, but was thrown back before it could wholly damage him, to which he soon started to recover, as did the Ram warrior.

"Their mind is clearing up, and thus the constructs have more room to breath, and more stability they are getting stronger." Avy shouted.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

The woman woke back up from the field and began to travel towards the place she had sense a high concentration of prana in... every step her right foot took... the ground wither and died.... but often her left foot would produce the miracle of giving prana to the environment...

She was approaching the city....


----------



## Ice (Jun 28, 2013)

Serp said:


> The dragon Aenys was riding, rose its claws and attempted to slash Nero to shreds. Its claws were razor sharp, and fire was billowing from the sides of its mouth.
> 
> "Now Nero burn!" The dragons claws were coated in Ra's holy fire, even if it caught you with a small slash it would cause alot of damage.
> 
> ...



Nero fired upwards, letting the recoil push him downwards, narrowly avoiding the Egyptian beast, before settling back on the ground. He set the lance point first into the ground, generating a temporary nullifying field around him. His other hand, not holding onto the lance, grabbed hold of something in the air and pulled while chanting under his breath:_
Beyond mankind's first breath
There were beings beyond thought
Unfathomable, we were but ants
Then came two steps, three steps
Hope had arrived
A box had been opened
Mankind was saved
Pandora was here_


Nero smirked. This was his true ace in the hole. The Lance was powerful but limited in both range and sheer power. This. This was something else. He had forged this under a trance induced by himself, taught by ancient masters of a martial art so old, it had no name. Even he didn't know every form it could take. There were 666 in total. An unlucky number? Maybe. But he was willing to bet on the long odds. 

Sheathing the Lance, Nero flipped Pandora up, forming a large shuriken-like weapon.

Without missing a beat, he swung it towards Aenys, its edges brimming with his prana.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

Serp said:


> The Ram smiled under his armour, and he charged at Aaron. In his hand the lash of striking divinity, it's power now able to hold some sway over the newly beastial Aaron.
> 
> The Ram warrior struck the ground a few times before running to meet Aaron.
> 
> ...



For the first time in years, Aaron's composure broke, as his face twisted in a grimace of pain.

_At least it's not physical damage...I'm...still...absolutely flawless...!_



> "Their mind is clearing up, and thus the constructs have more room to breath, and more stability they are getting stronger." Avy shouted.



"Then it's best to kill them now, isn't it?"

Aaron, empowered by Tezcatlipoca, simply walked forward, and grabbed the whip with his stone hand, holding it in place, while his other, bestial hand shot out and gripped the Ram's other arm, grappling it.

He let the War God's strength and pride fuel him, and simply _bit into the rams throat, beneath the armor of it's helm._.

An audible crunch filled the room, as Aaron tossed the warrior to the ground, before stomping onto it, holding it down.

"And now, you die."

Aaron's jaw apparently unhinged itself, as his teeth stretched over the sides of the Ram's head, biting deeply into it. This fight would soon be finished once Aaron finished biting through the Ram's thick skull.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The woman woke back up from the field and began to travel towards the place she had sense a high concentration of prana in... every step her right foot took... the ground wither and died.... but often her left foot would produce the miracle of giving prana to the environment...
> 
> She was approaching the city....



"Hello, maiden."

A priest approached her.

"Might I ask what you're doing out here so late at night? A friend of mine said that he heard a woman's cry of anguish, and, well, I couldn't just ignore that, could I?"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Hello, maiden."
> 
> A priest approached her.
> 
> "Might I ask what you're doing out here so late at night? A friend of mine said that he heard a woman's cry of anguish, and, well, I couldn't just ignore that, could I?"



The woman said no words and kept moving.... ignoring the priest... She was attracted to the prana overflowing from the city


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

_Hmm..._

The Priest reached into his frock, and withdrew three sword handles. Blades erupted from them.



"Maiden, it appears that you lack sentience. I suppose that you'll need to be taken in for the continued safety of the Lord's children. It would be best if you came along quietly."


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2013)

Caster looked up to the conductor, a nice young man named Felix who had a strange resemblance with Assassin.

"Excuse me, er... Mr. conductor!  Do you mind if I step out for a bit?"

Felix smiled cheerfully.  "Not at all, sir!  May I ask why?"

"I feel that I have some business to attend to, outside the city."

"No problem, sir.  Just make sure you keep this ticket!  You'll need to to get back on!"

"Thank you, Fel-... Er, Mr. Conductor."

Caster disappeared from the train in spirit form, heading towards the dark prana source outside the city.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Hmm..._
> 
> The Priest reached into his frock, and withdrew three sword handles. Blades erupted from them.
> 
> ...



The woman continue to ignore the priest, and no words came out of her mouth... She continue wandering forward.. her dark eyes focused on the city...


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

"...Hmph. Caster."

A dark hole in space tore open in front of the woman, and a cloven hoof stepped out. It could only be a demon of some kind.

"Restrain her."

The horned beast nodded, and raised it's hand. Shadows erupted around the Woman, trapping her inside.

The Priest walked up to her, where the woman's shadow was still clearly identifiable. Calling upon the Lord's blessing as he did so, the Priest sunk his blades into the ground, further sealing the woman's movements.

"Maiden, let us have a discussion."

The Priest opened up his Bible, and began reciting from it inaudibly. As he closed it with a snap, he turned once more to the demon, "Caster, see what is going on in this woman's head. If there is nothing there, then we shall simply take her with us."

The demon nodded it's head, responding in a gravelly voice, "The source of despair in the park provided me with a great deal of prana...Master. It should be more than enough to restrain this...creature and transport her to wherever it is we are going."

"Most excellent, Caster. Begin the scrying."

The Demon nodded, and drew some marks on the ground, before directing his palm at the woman's head, an unnatural glow surrounding his body as he did so.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "...Hmph. Caster."
> 
> A dark hole in space tore open in front of the woman, and a cloven hoof stepped out. It could only be a demon of some kind.
> 
> ...



The spell begins to corrode away as soon as it the shadows enter into Maou area... it was ineffective against her... She looks towards the demon and lunges at him attempting to eat him.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

Casters focus turned towards the woman, as she somehow nullified the Shadow Trap, as she lunged towards him, he simply reached up and grabbed her by the throat as she flew through the air.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Casters focus turned towards the woman, as she somehow nullified the Shadow Trap, as she lunged towards him, he simply reached up and grabbed her by the throat as she flew through the air.



Maou instinctively dodge the attempted grab but barely... She roared as the area around them started to die out... She was unconsciously draining the source of life away from the plants and animals around...


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

The Priest, noticing this, was finally hit by a source of inspiration.

"Ah, Maiden, perhaps all you need is the Lords blessing, after all."

He withdrew a silver blade handle, engraved with minute letters.

"All you need to do is hear the Voice of the Lord."

He walked up to the woman, weapon at the ready.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

Maou then flew towards the sky at amazing speeds... Once she enter a height of 500 feet channeling some the energy she had gather... she release it towards the area below. A huge explosion was heard and seen... 

She then lets out another roar


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2013)

A large wall appeared in the air between the woman and the pair below, completely blocking the explosion.

Caster appeared out of spirit form, hovering in the air beside the woman.

"Good evening, senora.  I was wondering if you'd like to accompany me on a little train ride?"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

Maou sense the prana source beside her.....

She growl threatenly...


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

The Priest turned towards the interloper in annoyance.

"Caster, restrain him."

The demon stared at the Italian, the shadow prison enveloping him.

The Priest charged towards the woman, silver hilt held at the ready.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2013)

The ram beast began to struggle but Aaron was holding him down and tearing into him, like a lamb dinner.

Kephri was still being dangerous however, his armour was immune to even the strongest fires Avy could control. It was then that Avy remembered it was the armour, underneath it all they were just spiritual constructs. Avy went and grabbed Kephri, and placed the curved end of the crook under one part of Kephri's armour and using leverage and a severe boost of Prana used his strength to rip off a panel of his armour. 

Kephri jumped back and looked down at the small hole, Avy had managed to break off before laughing. Avy narrowed his eyes, a small crack was all he needed. He clicked his fingers and a wisp of smoke came off his finger tips.

Kephri then looked down at the wound, the small exposed part was glowing red, and was heating up, soon steam was started to rise from inside the armour. Kephri was on his knees, he couldn't get the heat out, he was cooking from the inside out. As he was on the ground, Avy rose his tailored pant leg up, before raising his foot and slamming it down on Kephri's head.

"The best way to beat a bug is the original." He said with a smile on his face. But his enjoyment was short lived, this was all shit in the mind of the kids, and unless they defeated something it would not stay dead.

The remaining energy from the last two constructs started to swirl together, even the half dead murdered Khunmn that was fighting Aaron was absorbed and all spiraled into this one great beast.

Gabby was still taking this hard and was flickering in and out, and in turn the world was shaking.

Ella stood up and stood between Aaron and Avy and raised her hand for them to remain still. 

"Freedom from Chaos!" she shouted and raised her palm, the same one she had pricked earlier, and a wave of fire in so many colours some that could not even be described, came and charred away the construct before it could reach its final form. 

She looked back at Aaron. "Lets go home."

----
With Aenys.

Upon the back of the Ra beast she had summoned, it beat its wings and started to rise away from the shuriken. It opened it beak to shriek and balls of fire started to rain down from the sky. Was she fast enough to out fly the pandora?


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Maou sense the prana source beside her.....
> 
> She growl threatenly...



"Now now, that's no way to react to someone trying to help you, is it?"



TehChron said:


> The Priest turned towards the interloper in annoyance.
> 
> "Caster, restrain him."
> 
> ...



Caster covered himself and the woman in another fortification, this one looking more akin to a tower.



Inside, he grabbed the woman and pulled out his train ticket, pulling them both back to Assassin's train.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

Aaron nodded.

"Alright."

He passed by Gabby and dumped a white powder on his bleeding stump.

"Salt."


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

Maou tries to resist being forced on the train... She began to swing her arms around, tearing off several seats... She punches a window cracking it


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2013)

The conductor walked up to the woman, who was sealed in her own car.

"Ma'am, I'm gonna have to ask you to calm down in here.  You're disrupting the others passengers."

The train became populated by other passengers, seemingly regular people just trying to go from point A to point B.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> The conductor walked up to the woman, who was sealed in her own car.
> 
> "Ma'am, I'm gonna have to ask you to calm down in here.  You're disrupting the others passengers."
> 
> The train became populated by other passengers, seemingly regular people just trying to go from point A to point B.



Maou sensing the other passengers lunge on top of a passenger grappling him... his life force began to rapidly leave his body. She proceeds to throw his body away and grab someone else draining their life force as well...

Maou strength was increasing....


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Maou sensing the other passengers lunge on top of a passenger grappling him... his life force began to rapidly leave his body. She proceeds to throw his body away and grab someone else draining their life force as well...
> 
> Maou strength was increasing....



The conductor grabbed the passenger out from under Maou.

"Ok, now we're going to have problem, lady."

The conductor's uniform turned into a bloody tuxedo, his hat blew off, revealing Assassin's unkempt red hair.



The red mist flared up around him, taking the form of Maou's worst fears.  He appeared behind Maou suddenly, aiming a single punch towards the back of her head.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

The punch connect sending Maou flying forward through the seats....

Maou stood back upwards and look at her opponent ... her eyes instinctively activated distorting everything in her line of light including the part of the train


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 28, 2013)

Shirou glanced around from his seat

"So, anyone notice the train smashing its way through traffic to follow us?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

Touma turned towards Shirou as he said that, sweating bullets as his gaze shifts towards the rear window.

"Even in the future....I HAVE NO LUUUUUUCK!"

Avenger turns around in his seat, an excited grin plastered on his face.

"A train you say? Interesting!"


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2013)

Assassin reasserted his control over the train as he disappeared out of a window, his voice echoing through the train car.

"You really felt that one, huh?

"Does it hurt?​
"Can't have you harming my passengers, can I?"​
"This is MY world, what makes you think you can just do as you please here?"​
Assassin jumped in through another window, directly in front of Maou.

"Ya see, ma'am... All I have to do is think something... and it HAPPENS!"

He aimed another punch at her, this one going for her midsection.

At the same time, Caster appeared again, holding a strange object marked in red seals.  Two small walls appeared on either side of Maou, as he aimed to drive the object into her.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

"Mwahahahahaha! You should be careful when driving a train off its rails! Its easy to lose control!"

A Black Hole appeared directly in front of the train as it sped forward.

Another hole appeared directly in the air above the street; in a spot thankfully clear of traffic. The front of the train was becoming barely visible, but it was clearly angled so as to be heading straight for the concrete below.


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2013)

"Oh come one now, any real conductor will be ready for a simple hazard like that!"

An older gentlemen appeared in the conductor's car, grabbing a hold of the controls.



"It's just a grown-up's version of placing pennies on the tracks, after all!"

The train shimmered, briefly showing the group and passengers simply floating in the air before righting itself a few meters above the street, as if riding on invisible tracks.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> Assassin reasserted his control over the train as he disappeared out of a window, his voice echoing through the train car.
> 
> "You really felt that one, huh?
> 
> ...



Maou felt a surge of energy gather into her.. and various voices in her head... 
It was driving her crazy... 

She roared so loudly that all the windows on the train shattered


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

As the conducters hand attempted to adjust the levers, it began to rebel, twitching unnaturally.


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Maou felt a surge of energy gather into her.. and various voices in her head...
> It was driving her crazy...
> 
> She roared so loudly that all the windows on the train shattered



Caster's hand was still gripping the object as he drove it into Maou, Assassin's punch driving her further into it.

"Beast, I command you, you'll do no harm to me or my allies from this point forward until we are all that is left!"

One of the red seals on the object disappeared, as prana flowed into Maou.



TehChron said:


> As the conducter's hand attempted to adjust the levers, it began to rebel, twitching unnaturally.



"Dohoho!  These old trains can get so ornery!  Felix, a little help here, my coordination isn't what it used to be, after all!"

Assassin disappeared from Maou's car, as Felix reappeared in the conductor's car.

He smiled cheerfully, "You got it, Tony!"  As Felix grabbed the controls, they naturally bowed to his will.  "Say, how about we arrive at our destination already?"

"Well that sounds like a great idea, Felix!"

The train roared, accelerating quickly to speeds far beyond any known vehicle.

"We accomplished what we wanted to for now, let's go."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2013)

Shadows erupted around Caster, as the Priest smoothly appeared, his demon by his side.

Smiling faintly, he withdrew his silver sword handle and pressed it against the woman.

A blade pierced her, before abruptly dissolving.

"Thanks for holding her still."

He winked, as the three of them then blinked away to a random location.


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2013)

Caster looked around, surprised at the scene.

"Well... That was unexpected."

Felix appeared again, instantly exploding into the Red Monster.  "Listen, old man... I'm supposed to protect my passengers... PAYING passengers.  You keep bringing freeloaders in here without a tickets and I'll deal with you myself."

Caster, still slightly shocked at the events that unfolded before him, began to laugh.  "I guess you're right, Mr. Conductor!  Won't happen again, sir."

The red mist disappeared as Felix reappeared in front of him.

"Good."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 28, 2013)

"Well, that's certainly something." Assassin said, staring at the train wrecking its way through merely mortal traffic. He pulled his head in and looked into the back seat to make sure that this wasn't Tobi's doing. Once he had ascertained that the odd being was still there, he nodded to himself. Something had to be done. As excellent as a vehicle as FAET was, a train was just a bit outside her weight class. Change was necessary to adapt to this new situation.
"FAET," Assassin said, touching the dash. "Swap drivers."
"What?" Terry said. Suddenly, his and Assassin's positions were switched, with Assassin no the driver and Terry next to Avenger. "No, Assassin, don't!" he cried.
"Come on, baby." Assassin said to FAET, ignoring Terry. "Lets show them what you can _really_ do." He floored the gass pedal to the screams of everyone in the car except Avenger.

-------

Xuanzhang was sweeping up after Tobi and Lancer's mere presence in his temple when he heard a noise. He looked around with a frown as a roaring sound got louder and louder. Then came an enormous crash as a black car smashed through the temple wall, leaving rubber streaks in front of the statue of Buddha. But the noise hadn't stopped. Xuanzhang peered out the hole the car had made, and his eye widened as he saw an incoming train.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Shadows erupted around Caster, as the Priest smoothly appeared, his demon by his side.
> 
> Smiling faintly, he withdrew his silver sword handle and pressed it against the woman.
> 
> ...



A scythe materialize in front of the blade's aim at the last second. Due to Maou current state, it dematerializes as soon as it was impacted upon... resulting in what had seem like Maou being struck but in reality.. she wasn't

She then disappear into a location....


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2013)

The train pulled up to a stop back at the bunker, shimmering into nothing as the group got out.  As they passed through the Boundary Field into Caster's Temple, all traces of magecraft not of their own was washed away.

Damien, disappointed sat on a couch.  "Well shit, I didn't even get to do anything."

Masamori spoke up, "That isn't necessarily a bad thing.  I'm assuming you and Tony gathered a bit of data on the enemies you were tracking."

_Sigh..._ "A little, I guess.  We now know that their are multiple servants of the same class in existence.  Another assassin, and Caster had an encounter with another of his type."

"That's... Troublesome.  I fear this war may be difficult, indeed."

"You sure ain't whistlin' dixie, Masamori."


----------



## Ice (Jun 28, 2013)

Serp said:


> The ram beast began to struggle but Aaron was holding him down and tearing into him, like a lamb dinner.
> 
> Kephri was still being dangerous however, his armour was immune to even the strongest fires Avy could control. It was then that Avy remembered it was the armour, underneath it all they were just spiritual constructs. Avy went and grabbed Kephri, and placed the curved end of the crook under one part of Kephri's armour and using leverage and a severe boost of Prana used his strength to rip off a panel of his armour.
> 
> ...


The shuriken encroached further onto the Ra beast, its speed surpassing it by far due to its design. It was headed towards the wing, and impossible to dodge without forcing Aenys off her steed. 

Meanwhile, back on the ground, Nero watched as the fireballs fell from the sky, a few actually nearing him before dispersing from the field emitted by the lance.


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2013)

As the shuriken got closer, Aenys could sense the Prana coming out of it, it was going to be deadly to the touch, so she did the only she could do. This bird was a manifestation of one of Ra's forms, one form Aenys herself had seen with her numerous hours in First for Chaos, Ra and Apophis personal reality marble, and this beast was tied directly to that line of power.

The Ra beast opened its mouth to release a guttural sound. And then the air started to distort and Pandora disappeared, the shuriken was there one second and gone the next, it was not destroyed it was clearly displaced somewhere else in space and even maybe time.


----------



## Ice (Jun 29, 2013)

Nero wagged his finger. That wasn't going to work. A special property of its shuriken form, otherwise known as "Grief", was that it would always return to Nero's hand regardless of where or when it was, unless destroyed beyond repair. Even as he held out his hand, Pandora came spinning back to the outstretched arm, looking charred at the edges while black marks streaked the edges before changing forms again. 

"A breakfast deluxe, on its way out.", Nero smiled, before firing multiple homing missiles all at Aenys.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> A scythe materialize in front of the blade's aim at the last second. Due to Maou current state, it dematerializes as soon as it was impacted upon... resulting in what had seem like Maou being struck but in reality.. she wasn't
> 
> She then disappear into a location....



The place they reappeared at almost instantly was the base of the hill on which the church resided.

Frowning in annoyance, the Priest tossed aside the now useless silver hilt, and withdrew an exact duplicate from within the innards of his frock.

"I don't have very many of these, so I would appreciate it if you were more cooperative."

The demon turned towards Maou, and she was struck by an invisible and dominating feeling of absolute terror that seized control of her psyche, which would cause her to panic temporarily.

The demon was consumed by shadows himself, and grew to a massive size. Emanating a dark and sinister power, he stepped in to grab the woman directly, as the Priest steadily approached.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The place they reappeared at almost instantly was the base of the hill on which the church resided.
> 
> Frowning in annoyance, the Priest tossed aside the now useless silver hilt, and withdrew an exact duplicate from within the innards of his frock.
> 
> ...



Unknowing to the priest and demon, when Maou becomes in this state... her stats increase... *Mad Enhancement(EX)*... She was now in a berserk state.... she roared intensively as a massive surge of energy emerge pushing everything back....  Several hands had emerge from the ground..  They had surrounded Maou.. several of them jump at the demon's hand with spears... The others were prepared to fight...

Maou did bash around, knocking some of the summon undead away..


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2013)

The homing missiles were making their way towards her, and she opened up her proximal heat aura. Very much like Avy, she had an aura of magical fire within her or just beneath the surface. 

Upon her dragon the powers where only multiplied. She released outwards her intense aura of heat, to the point it was scorching the earth. When the bullets hit, they would be incinerated.  

As this was expanding, the Ra beast opened it mouth/beak made that same guttural noise. Flame geysers began to errupt from all points in the ground, despite the effect the spear had pierced the ground with, this was a power on equal terms with an origin or a weapon of god, she was funneling parts of Chaos into the real world, an ability that should not be able to be done, here and now. It also meant she had a weird level of tenderness over probability of her or anyone around hers actions.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Unknowing to the priest and demon, when Maou becomes in this state... her stats increase... *Mad Enhancement(EX)*... She was now in a berserk state.... she roared intensively as a massive surge of energy emerge pushing everything back....  Several hands had emerge from the ground..  They had surrounded Maou.. several of them jump at the demon's hand with spears... The others were prepared to fight...
> 
> Maou did bash around, knocking some of the summon undead away..


Hellfire emanated from Caster in constant bursts, burning the undead away instantly, facing Maou directly, he uttered a terrifying howl, which immobilized those who were close, and sent those further away fleeing in terror.

And yet the priest calmly continued his leisurely pace towards the combatant


----------



## Byrd (Jun 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Hellfire emanated from Caster in constant bursts, burning the undead away instantly, facing Maou directly, he uttered a terrifying howl, which immobilized those who were close, and sent those further away fleeing in terror.
> 
> And yet the priest calmly continued his leisurely pace towards the combatant



Maou stuck her hands into ground as the land around them became to decay... Her mind still in a frenzy, Several more of the undead had emerge from the ground... several of them wore clothing resembling ancient magus, and they began to chant... They had surrounded Maou in an attempt to protect her...


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2013)

A stone face appeared, its features frozen in an expression of abject terror

It turned its gaze towards the undead maguses, and drained them of their prana instantly, leaving them to Caster's hellfire aura

As Maou shivered, the demon gripped her arms, binding her physically and magically.

The Priest finished his approach, silver hilt at the ready.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A stone face appeared, its features frozen in an expression of abject terror
> 
> It turned its gaze towards the undead maguses, and drained them of their prana instantly, leaving them to Caster's hellfire aura
> 
> ...



Maou roared as she was grab, the very ground they stand on cracked as multiple tombstones emerge... The area around them started to decay as the prana was been drained away... Maou then broke free of the grab having now enough prana to do so...

Several scythes appear above them in their locations...

She flew towards the center of this distortion... the area all around them had been taken in... it was her NP *Nexus of the Void*, her experiences at the nexus of Death had been activated due to the tinkering of her mental status..

Maou grab one of the scythes, 



This one gave off an aura depicting its physical nature... Maou now in total berserker status... 

In this area... things began to corrode... the demon that caster summon was slowly vanishing away... nothing is immune to the corrosion in this distorted place as it originated from the root of all origins...

Not even Maou could escape this affect..


----------



## Ice (Jun 29, 2013)

Serp said:


> The homing missiles were making their way towards her, and she opened up her proximal heat aura. Very much like Avy, she had an aura of magical fire within her or just beneath the surface.
> 
> Upon her dragon the powers where only multiplied. She released outwards her intense aura of heat, to the point it was scorching the earth. When the bullets hit, they would be incinerated.
> 
> As this was expanding, the Ra beast opened it mouth/beak made that same guttural noise. Flame geysers began to errupt from all points in the ground, despite the effect the spear had pierced the ground with, this was a power on equal terms with an origin or a weapon of god, she was funneling parts of Chaos into the real world, an ability that should not be able to be done, here and now. It also meant she had a weird level of tenderness over probability of her or anyone around hers actions.


The moment the missiles made contact, with Aenys' aura, they exploded, releasing large waves of nullifying fields, visible as rapidly enlarging black spheres. They would temporary destabilise Aenys and keep her edgy. 

Dodging the rapidly growing geysers of fire from the ground, Nero grabbed the lance, throwing it upwards. He took Pandora, now back in the form of its original shape. He kicked it open, a bright light appearing from inside. It grew brighter as it soon engulfed him. When the light finally ebbed away, Nero was atop of a large dragon, its flesh made of the same material as the box, Pandora's symbol on its forehead. It's eyes glowed with an intelligence that bespoke of the ancients. 

Nero raised his arm up, grasping the previously falling Lance. In the middle of the newly formed dragon, he inserted the lance, causing runes all over Pandora to start glowing. Pandora's own seal on the dragon's forehead crackled an ominous black. "There there Pandora, lets show them the desert now.", Nero patted the dragon. Letting out a roar as if in agreement, it slammed its foot downwards, creating quakes that opposed the flames. With a huge flap of its metallic wings, it ascended into the air.

_Form: Armageddon_


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Maou roared as she was grab, the very ground they stand on cracked as multiple tombstones emerge... The area around them started to decay as the prana was been drained away... Maou then broke free of the grab having now enough prana to do so...
> 
> Several scythes appear above them in their locations...
> 
> ...



The priest frowned in irritation.

"Caster. Enough of this."

The black demon rose its hand, and a bright blue flash filled the area.

The Priest extended the blade of the silver hilt. Neither were experiencing adverse effects of the technique just yet.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 29, 2013)

Maou seen that the demon began to corrode away... The priest would be experiencing similar effects as well. An object shot forward from the tombstone and hit Maou... The color of her eyes changed as she release the mystic eyes of that medusa possess


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2013)

Maou had suffered a visual hallucination, no projectile had been fired, and Caster was protected by his own intrinsic nature.

The flash subsided, and where once the woman had stood, was now a sheep, wandering listlessly.

This technique, when used, healed the affected of any damage taken at an accelerated rate. But the Vortex turned off, since Sheep are unable to use scythes, let alone Noble Phantasms.

Caster returned to his normal form, and gently corralled the sheep into the blade that the priest had been pointing towards it nonthreateningly. 

It broke the skin of the animal, and then proceeded to drive its meaning deeper into the Maou-mutton.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Maou had suffered a visual hallucination, no projectile had been fired, and Caster was protected by his own intrinsic nature.
> 
> The flash subsided, and where once the woman had stood, was now a sheep, wandering listlessly.
> 
> ...


  The alteration didn't happen although she was hit by the healing magic... She scream even louder as it injured her... Now she deem this person as a threat... She jumps upwards and grab another scythe with her other hand... Due to the nature of this RM they will lose effectiveness every time they are used... Maou jump at the demon diving her scythes into its flesh.


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> The moment the missiles made contact, with Aenys' aura, they exploded, releasing large waves of nullifying fields, visible as rapidly enlarging black spheres. They would temporary destabilise Aenys and keep her edgy.
> 
> Dodging the rapidly growing geysers of fire from the ground, Nero grabbed the lance, throwing it upwards. He took Pandora, now back in the form of its original shape. He kicked it open, a bright light appearing from inside. It grew brighter as it soon engulfed him. When the light finally ebbed away, Nero was atop of a large dragon, its flesh made of the same material as the box, Pandora's symbol on its forehead. It's eyes glowed with an intelligence that bespoke of the ancients.
> 
> ...



Aenys sneered at this development.
"You dare use my families scared beast against me, even though you knew Aventre lost his life fighting a beast such as this. YOU HAVE NO HONOUR!" She shouted and she swooped towards Nero, the dragon beast's talon out, burning white hot with the flames of Ra.

If Nero proved more tenacious she would have Rider attack him, she was willing to be underhanded to get what she wanted. She could feel Avy's presence so strong now.

-------

Avy nodded towards Aaron and the twins, Gabby wondering why he was covered in salt, and just like that they were back in the underground room.

"Wow" Gabby said flexing his muscles, it was faint but Aaron would notice it having the same sort of thing happen to him. The Twin's hair was less blond than it had been before, Gold to a sort if polished bronze. And their skin had darkened ever so slightly, but it was not that noticeable.

"Gabby?" Ella said rising, her whip still in its transformed state. 

"I feel such a warmth in my bones, not a chilling one like before, but a nourishing one." He said still flexing.

"Look" Ella rose the whip, the Arma Kemet. She could feel this warmth too, but she felt clarity, she could sense her brother mana even more clearly it was coursing with the same warmth they were as well as her magic circuits. 

Gabby looked at her whip and frowned, his lance sword was good enough. 

Ruber walked upto them and sniffed them.
"You kids smell different." He snarled and then gave a small smile.

Ella raised her palm and concentrated a small flame appeared in her palm, it was flickering gently. "Gabby concentrate on flame with me." She said to her brother and they went in unison, as they did for so many of their abilities. And the flame roared into a giant stream of fire, not that Gabby had added more then Ella's initial input but rather the combination of their two had released so much more paramount energy. And then the stream of fire began to shimmer, and take form.

Eventually something that looked still very much life fire, but still alot like a man, almost as if the two images were imposed onto each other began to speak.

"Micaela, Gabriel. My ren, or you could say soul is tied to yours, born from a virgin birth with two fathers and two mothers, you are the twins that can inherit it all. I shall finally ascend when you two go to join your ancestors in heaven. As I am in each of you differently, you may only speak or summon me working together as well as the full force of your new origin _Adventure _, my cousin has gone mad over her grief and love for me, it is your duty to her, one of your mothers to rid her of her pain, or send her to the other side so she may find peace, either of you may inherit the role of pharaoh if this must come to pass, show the people the fire within you and they shall not deny." Avy said.

"Wait are you gonna go now, I think we have some questions" Ella added.

Avy smiled, and the fire danced. "Any answer I can give is already in you, but as I said together you may call me out, out of your inner flame."

Gabby placed his arm on his sisters shoulder. "You heard, everything is already inside. So we can ask when we need it right. But now I'm sensing something really bad is happening elsewhere."

"Your right! I can smell that bitch in heat from miles away." Ruber growled sensing Maou somewhere. 

"I meant more that giant feeling on the edge of my mind, like a fire so big all you see is energy. Its like..." 

"The sun has come to town." Avy cut off Gabriel. And then he nodded.

"That would be Aenys, using forbidden blood magic to boost her prana stolen directly from the gods."

"Thats bad right?" Ella said.

Avy nodded. 

"Well lets get going!" She shouted grabbing her whip and starting in the direction of the energy source. 

Avy looked at Aaron. "I'm a while then Cpt. Gentles." He smirked before dispersing.

Ruber rolled his eyes. 
"You can the other one, I've got better things to do, like catch that wench." He said moving past Ella, before she raised the lash and struck him with it.

"You are our servant, and will do as we say." She said before continuing to find Aenys, and what she hoped wasn't Nero's energy, although matched evenly enough, Aenys used tricks. Ruber gritted his teeth, his eyes burning brightly, and his skin crawlling but he remained human, keeping his rage in check.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> the magic didn't happen as Maou was resistance to any magic of that type... She then pounce on the demon an start to devour it



The Demon simply blinked out of the way. What Maou had pounced upon was the blade the Priest had held up directly behind the demon.

The Silver Key, carrying a miracle, buried itself into the feral woman


----------



## Byrd (Jun 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The Demon simply blinked out of the way. What Maou had pounced upon was the blade the Priest had held up directly behind the demon.
> 
> The Silver Key, carrying a miracle, buried itself into the feral woman



That Maou disappeared, it was an illusion use by Maou... She had now taken this seriously.   She then proceed to swing her scythes at the priest


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2013)

Stomp


Stomp


The earth shook.


Stomp


A howling wind of sand materialized.


Stomp


The world vanish, replaced by a world of sand. Chains sprouted from the ground, covering the endless field of sand.


In front of the fighting Heroic Spirits, stood a man covered by a large cloak.


Shirou sighed in relief. Ruler was here. Ruler would put a stop to all this mindless destruction of the city. Still, it would be best to distance himself from the fight. Beside Shirou, the woman merely watched with interest.


Ruler reached behind him and pull out a massive sword, and held it in an aggressive position.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 29, 2013)

Assassin poked his head out the window to look at the cloaked figure. Hearing Shiro sigh, he asked the figure,
"Hey, are you with these guys? Wanna come to dinner with us?"


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2013)

_Aeny you have been a naughty girl,
putting down Cain and Judas like the rabid dogs they were.
I can't say I disagree with your mentality,
they were rude and death deserves them.
But they are not dead yet,
I can't say the same for you.
Are you upset that your mommy and daddy are dead.
What is your worst memory?
Losing your love. 
Watching young Tohsaka burst into flames?
Was that what made you be so rude and inconsiderate.
Was that what made you spill the blood of your father 
become a kinslayer and a true blood mage?
Either way, you have been a naughty girl.

Your old pal.

C2 and J2 are currently down for the count,
I need a strong fellow to help me curb a woman too big for her own skin.
Will you help me,
Will you find her, if you find her, what will you make her do?

_Smoke started to rise from the ground, and form into a body. Two bodies actually, one human sized one, one small one. A small bark could be heard.

The blond haired servant looked up, knowing all this was in his head, or so he thought. He still had the sense to look up to the sky and he answered his summoning question.

"She will put the fucking Lotion in the basket!"


----------



## Ice (Jun 29, 2013)

> Aenys sneered at this development.
> "You dare use my families scared beast against me, even though you knew Aventre lost his life fighting a beast such as this. YOU HAVE NO HONOUR!" She shouted and she swooped towards Nero, the dragon beast's talon out, burning white hot with the flames of Ra.
> 
> If Nero proved more tenacious she would have Rider attack him, she was willing to be underhanded to get what she wanted. She could feel Avy's presence so strong now.


"Funny how you talk about honour like you believe in it. I doubt it was honourable to kill your father. I doubt it was honourable to use the Twins like this too. So get off your high horse already.", Nero sniped back. Nero's own dragon smashed back with its own claw, brimming with the energies from the Lance and Nero's nullifying origin.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 29, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Assassin poked his head out the window to look at the cloaked figure. Hearing Shiro sigh, he asked the figure,
> "Hey, are you with these guys? Wanna come to dinner with us?"



"that over there is Ruler" Shirou said, pointing to the cloaked figure. "we should really leave him alone. He doesn't like much company and tends to destroy lots of stuff when he fights."

The giant Heroic Spirit ignored Shirou, instead staring at the demon. He took a step forward, ignoring the chains and the sand. He held his massive sword up, pointing it at the demon.

"Get the fuck out before I kill you"


----------



## Byrd (Jun 29, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "that over there is Ruler" Shirou said, pointing to the cloaked figure. "we should really leave him alone. He doesn't like much company and tends to destroy lots of stuff when he fights."
> 
> The giant Heroic Spirit ignored Shirou, instead staring at the demon. He took a step forward, ignoring the chains and the sand. He held his massive sword up, pointing it at the demon.
> 
> "Get the fuck out before I kill you"



Maou roared as the RM crumbled.... they all returned to the surface of Earth. Maou took a few steps backwards and faded away, retreating to a new location


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 30, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "that over there is Ruler" Shirou said, pointing to the cloaked figure. "we should really leave him alone. He doesn't like much company and tends to destroy lots of stuff when he fights."
> 
> The giant Heroic Spirit ignored Shirou, instead staring at the demon. He took a step forward, ignoring the chains and the sand. He held his massive sword up, pointing it at the demon.
> 
> "Get the fuck out before I kill you"



"Ha...Hahaha...Haha...Hahaha..." 
Lancer wouldn't normally mind Tobi's extreme excitement over the gigantic Ruler that was about to find the demon. In his head, it was the equivalent of a zombie pirate fighting a robot ninja. It did have some excitement over it, so she didn't blame him, nor the way he -literally- glowed over the event. And being just after being chased from a train -_At least he only made his eyes grow ten sizes..._- this was the cherry on top of the cake. However...
"Stop drooling over my dress!!" _Thud._ There are just some lines that should better be uncrossed. "How do you even drool?! You don't have a mouth right now!!" 
After sighing -and making a nice dent on the car's floor-, _______ eyed the sword of the newest occupant of their car. This wasn't good at all...
_If Tobi notices the sword... we're seriously, utterly doomed..._
_SMACK! SMACK! SMACK! SMACK!_
"YOU LITTLE PIPSQUEEKS!!!"
_Scratch that, _now_ we are utterly doomed..._
The world was swirling in Lancer's eyes. _Just how strong is the old man?_ She laid her head down to make it stop, and even then, she needed the support of her -now small- hands. After she managed to overcome the swirling of the world, she looked into the infuriated eyes of the old monk.
Lancer could swear that Xuanzang's head was now redder than her real hair. In his eyes she could see the many circles of hell she and Tobi would have to go through for demolising the temple even further than they did. 
Tobi, who overcame his dizziness faster than her, shot his head up and shouted proudly. "The car is mightier than the building!! It was bound to happen!"
Tobi was knocked out again with the broom and fell limb by Lancer's side, who had just barely managed to sit up in a less defeated position. And that's when she noticed it...
_I heard four smacks. Why does _everyone_ have a bump on their heads?_


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Funny how you talk about honour like you believe in it. I doubt it was honourable to kill your father. I doubt it was honourable to use the Twins like this too. So get off your high horse already.", Nero sniped back. Nero's own dragon smashed back with its own claw, brimming with the energies from the Lance and Nero's nullifying origin.




The two beasts clashed in the sky, Nero's nullifying property was weakening Aenys fire, but this was fire she was channeling straight from the source, the source of all energy, the realm of fire and chaos. But it didn't help that he was also channeling the lance. Its properties allowing Nero's beast extra piercing damage. 

"My father didn't understand, he put his own ego above the clan. He had lost his honour. The twins, I never meant for this to happen, but it must be this way. What is your part in this, you should leave matters that don't concern you to those it does!" Aenys shouted.


"Oi bitch!" A voice called from beneath the two fighting dragons. 

"Michaela! My darling! You have arrived and your brother too. I have a ritual we can do, that I promise will help." Aenys softly said to Ella.

"Save it" Gabby retorted. 

Aenys face sneered.
"Who was it that found you, lost and confused about your powers! Who was it that taught you how to use them!" Aenys shouted down at them.

"Who was it that caused this? You. Who was it that helped us free ourselves? Not you." Gabby said smirking. 

"You insolent boy!" Aenys shrieked before sending her dragon down to grab Gabby. Ella lashed her whip and Aenys dragon beast roared in pain and then flopped to the floor.

"What?! That was an avatar of Ra!" Aenys shouted.

Ell raised raised her whip and shrugged.  

"Rider! Contain the children! With extreme prejudice" she shouted. And Rider a girl barely into her teens nodded and walked towards the children.

"I am sorry, but it is the will of my master!" And she raised her hand. "Dracarys!" She annouced, and a blast of black and red fire came hurling towards the twins. 

Gabby jumped and raised his hands, holding the sword to block the blast and it hit him dead square in the chest, his body engulfed with fire, and then it just rolled off him, if anything he looked more powerful than before the blast hit.

"You possess an immunity to the flames. You must be kin or somesort, like my master." Rider answered.

"Fuck your master!" Gabby said charging in to strike Rider with his sword, which was now glowing red hot. 

Ella looked at Ruber as if she expected him to do something, but he looked back with daggers in his eyes, his pride was still wounded. Hopefully he would fight this fight correctly.


----------



## Ice (Jun 30, 2013)

Serp said:


> The two beasts clashed in the sky, Nero's nullifying property was weakening Aenys fire, but this was fire she was channeling straight from the source, the source of all energy, the realm of fire and chaos. But it didn't help that he was also channeling the lance. Its properties allowing Nero's beast extra piercing damage.
> 
> "My father didn't understand, he put his own ego above the clan. He had lost his honour. The twins, I never meant for this to happen, but it must be this way. What is your part in this, you should leave matters that don't concern you to those it does!" Aenys shouted.
> 
> ...



"Resorting to such drastic means to fight the children? Pretty sad if you ask me.", Nero shook his head, before reverting the dragon back to its Pandora form, landing softly on the ground. 

"Hey there kiddos, how was spirit journey 101?"

Meanwhile, Saber moved to intercept Rider, translocating behind her while swinging his own greatsword to meet her flesh.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2013)

Rider turned to see Saber swinging his sword to cleave her. She was small and agile enough to narrowly avoid the greatsword. 

"Viserion!" She shouted. About to summon her great beast, when a man appeared in front her.

"The Lotion!" he screamed, and Rider fell into a hole in the ground that appeared beneath her.

"It rubs the Lotion in its skin!" The man said.

"What!" Rider said and tried to summon Viserion again, but it didn't work. 

"IT RUBS THE LOTION IN ITS SKIN!" 

Ella looked to Nero and to Saber at this weird development.

Aenys sneered at them all.
"Useless! All of you USELESS!"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2013)

Serp said:


> Rider turned to see Saber swinging his sword to cleave her. She was small and agile enough to narrowly avoid the greatsword.
> 
> "Viserion!" She shouted. About to summon her great beast, when a man appeared in front her.
> 
> ...



A storm of wind blew behind Aenys.

"'Sup, bitch?"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULQgMntenO8[/YOUTUBE]

A hatchet swung down, with lethal intent.

"Heard what ya did, can't say I was too happy about it."

The earth rumbled, and a wave of clay lashed out from beneath Aenys, matching the timing of the hatchet.

"So I'm thinking...You made Tohsaka suffer for 20 years, crucified in some kind of bizarre cross-culture S&M play on the spiritual plane.

"Now that just pisses me off. You don't fuck with my friends."

Aaron Gentles was smiling broadly. It was an expression so chilling that even Aenys, with Ra's fire channeled through her, would feel cold from seeing it.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 30, 2013)

*At an Unknown location*

The woman hid herself away from the city, in an empty abandon building...

She was in intense pain... that RM had did more damage to her than she could imagine... as it lower her skills and parameters down a rank... 

_"...H.....Hu.....Hur....Hurts"_ she mutters 

Around her, were many dead bodies, all had their life force drain from them..


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2013)

Kamijou's eyes opened, having been knocked out by the forced headbutt with his Servant.

"Ugh...what's going on?" His eyes were glazed and unfocused, clearly concussed. Stumbling out of the backseat, he reached for the door, a sharp shattering sound rang out, and the door fell open easily.

"Where...am I?"

He fell out of the car, and leaned against the wall of the building, where yet another shattering sound rang out, somehow causing cracks to spread from the hole in the wall to the rest of the room they were in.

He turned to take stock of his surroundings, and he noticed an avatar of divine fury standing in front of him. Fear and recognition filled Touma with panic, washing away the effects of the concussion.

"...Kamijou-san is really unlucky, isnt he?"

He dropped to his knees with incredible force, the resulting bang resounding for miles.

"I'M SO SORRY! PLEASE FORGIVE ME!"

His face sweating, he looks to the side in desperation, and spots the Mediator, Shirou.

"IT WAS HIS FAULT! HE PUSHED ME OUT KNOWING WHAT MY HAND CAN DO!" The teenager screamed out, leveling his finger at the white haired man in dire accusation.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A storm of wind blew behind Aenys.
> 
> "'Sup, bitch?"
> 
> ...



The wave of clay that lashed out, was instantly stopped or rather countered by Aenys magic, although she was a Fire mage turned blood mage, she still was the acting pharaoh and for that she had control over earth. 

The hatchet was still a problem, she wouldn't risk raising up one of the regalia, so instead she forced the clay that Aaron had forced up to bridge a gap between her and Gentles.

"Gentles..." Aeny's said her eyes blazing but she could feel the coldness radiating from this man.

"It wasn't my fault how did I know that his ressurection would be incompatible with those whelps. I'm doing all this to save him, to save my love and my king. These very weapons I hold are his, a symbol of the powers he needs to wield." 
She gripped the crook tighter and rock burst from around the ground, was superheated by her flames and using her earthbending added pressure, until she was holding a marble-like spear and pointed it at Aaron and then jabbed it towards Nero, Ruber everyone. She was going crazy, someone had fucked with Rider, she was not going to stand for this.

She bared her teeth and held her ground.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2013)

Serp said:


> The wave of clay that lashed out, was instantly stopped or rather countered by Aenys magic, although she was a Fire mage turned blood mage, she still was the acting pharaoh and for that she had control over earth.
> 
> The hatchet was still a problem, she wouldn't risk raising up one of the regalia, so instead she forced the clay that Aaron had forced up to bridge a gap between her and Gentles.
> 
> ...



"Oh, you stupid woman.

"Of course you didn't understand what was going on.

"Such a thing would have been plainly obvious, given you lack the intelligence to know when to knock on _a man's door of all things_"

A silver set of letters took form at Aeny's feet, forming the word _stannum_. The rune flashed briefly, before a metallic spike pierced through the ground, lunging at Aenys' throat.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2013)

The Metal shot upwards towards Aenys' throat, she only had a second to react and she did the first thing that came naturally, she opened her mouth and instinctively released a blast of flames, enough to push her far and fast enough away from the metal before summoning a perch, to land on.

"Oh shut up Gentles. I need no lectures from someone whose own origins have no honour, you were born without it yet you feel you can judge someone else by some sort of measure. I fight to protect my families legacy, unbroken for years." 

She sprang towards Aaron, spear aiming at his midsection releasing heat into the air slightly distorting the air and making it just that right level of uncomfortable heat, that caused the sweats and the heavy breathing.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2013)

Serp said:


> The Metal shot upwards towards Aenys' throat, she only had a second to react and she did the first thing that came naturally, she opened her mouth and instinctively released a blast of flames, enough to push her far and fast enough away from the metal before summoning a perch, to land on.
> 
> "Oh shut up Gentles. I need no lectures from someone whose own origins have no honour, you were born without it yet you feel you can judge someone else by some sort of measure. I fight to protect my families legacy, unbroken for years."
> 
> She sprang towards Aaron, spear aiming at his midsection releasing heat into the air slightly distorting the air and making it just that right level of uncomfortable heat, that caused the sweats and the heavy breathing.



"Kuhahaha, honor!? You're rambling about something useless, woman. I don't need _honor_ to have a reason to kill you. I simply want to you to die."

Smiling to himself, Aaron raised his left hand, .

"It's a beautiful night, isn't it?" With his other hand, he pressed a button on a remote control, and a powerful humming sound filled the air.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2013)

Aeny's noticed Aaron wasn't making any attempt to dodge apart from what he was doing with that knife, so she side stepped hearing the humming unsure of whats going on.

"Rider!" she shouted but all she could hear in the background was. "Put the fucking lotion in the basket!"

Aenys rammed her marble spear into the ground and jumped back once again holding the Pharaoh's tools.

"Aaron be careful she is gathering Prana!" Ella shouted to Aaron.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2013)

The man tilted his head at the child's cries.

"Oh, is that right?"



He pressed another button on that same remote control.

"How convenient"

The buzzing sound became louder, and a ship faded into view on the horizon, the sun rising behind it as a multitude of missiles fired from it, screaming at the woman. Heralding her death.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2013)

Aenys held up her hand holding the Flail of Ra, and made a gesture, the missiles propulsion shown by the flames streaming from their rear, expanded and caused the missiles to explode prematurely. 

That didn't mean she was free from the blasts completely though, luckily as she was thrown back she only received slight physical trauma, the heat and explosive energy of the missiles that were aimed at her, rolled over her due to her unnatural protection.

"I am the only living person with the means to control my families grand technique, and even improved on it." She said raising her hands.

"First to Chaos!" She shouted, and the flames from around her started to move outwards, slowly drawing everything into the realm of Ra.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2013)

The shaman shrugged as the flame enveloped him, "Sure, I'll play with you a little more."

The plane flew away, escaping the technique.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2013)

Down an empty corridor a breeze blew through it.
_Naughty naughty girl Aenys.

_Along this corridors were glass cells, they loved glass cells to keep the real crazies in nowadays. But this was once a hospice a couple years ago, once even used to help gather spiritual possession of this land. 

The breeze seemed to stagnant infront of one cell.

_Quite a peculiar thing exisiting outside of time, shall we give it a try?
Heartless and empty nobody.
Dark witch, with a darker soul.
Once a naughty girl, always a naughty girl. 
But now you belong to me!

_There was a poof and smoke began to rise and in the cell was a woman. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/p480x480/526398_537996412919828_579455337_n.jpg




It seemed to work, she did not look at all like to be expected, but the darkness and taint of the soul was not to be mistaken. 
_
Now that's a change of style. Welcome back._

----
Soon they were on the sun boat, floating down the river of fire and Lava, but it was old and decrypt. 

"This isn't right." Gabby said looking around.

Aeny threw back her head and laughed. "Of course this is First to Chaos, this land exists outside of time we are simply in a place so far in the future or so far in the past the greater gods that dwell here are cannot affect us. Ra and Apophis have left this realm to me, that is the gift of the Pharaoh!" She shouted.

"You really are a silly girl." A voice said from behind Aenys. She turned and looked and her eyes went wide. 
"Aventre! Your alive!" And she moved to embrace him, but he was different, his skin darker and he was dressed in gold and jewels across the top half of his body, yet his bottom half was still his fine black suit trousers, with a red indent and his crocodile leather shoes, but oddly it worked. He raised his hand to stop her coming any closer.

"You have gone wrong cousin, you have let yourself become obsessed with one possible future, and corrupted the rest to reach it, when you should let it run its course."

"BUT I LOVE YOU!" She shouted, tears of blood streaming down her face. "How are you here?"

"This is the realm returned to the Pharaoh is it not, you know your not the true pharaoh Aenys." Avy said sighing.

"But your dead, you cannot rule until I bring you back. I have the book of the dead, soon we can be together!" She responded still crying blood.

"You don't understand do you, I cannot rule for I am dead yes, and you need to stop ruining lives and killing for me. It's not what I want, I had my chance at a sorta life twice and now potentially a 3rd time, that's way more than anyone else gets." 

"But that doesn't explain why I am here and why you have power of the pharaoh here!" 

Avy sighed once more and pointed towards the twins. "Children of Michael and of Christ, Children of Gabrielle and of Ceasar, vessels of the Targaryen flame and the twin origin "burn" they are my successors,  successors by your own hand, raised to power the moment you killed your father. The reasons the pain became too much for me to bare, the myriad of affinities burning at each other, the reasons they leaked out and caused nightmares and more pain, the reason these children are even in this war is all because of YOU!" Avy said pointing his finger at Aenys. The lava and fire rolling like water to his gesture. 

"But I did it all for you, is that not what sacrifice is about giving something you love up for something you love more than yourself. I gave up my place for you seeked you out, helped you, I gave my life, my fire and my blood for you. It was all for you, so we could be together."

Avy sighed again. "Aenys, since I was a child I have been incapable of love, I love my sisters true, and even you... as family. I can't give my heart to anyone as it is cold, even with the flames of Ra burning it. You have not being doing this for me, you have been doing it for yourself in my steed. I used your help yes, but we are cousins I cannot return that kind of love. I have placed you in my heart at the topmost part, I never misled you, I hoped there would be a future for us maybe after the war, you knew I was to die and that chances would be slim, but that does not mean you abuse your gift of seeing the future in the flames and trying to force it, there is nothing between us but fire and blood." Avy said in a soft voice.

"NO! The twins, Gentles! They were rooting around inside the dreamscape! I could feel it. They changed you, where is the man I knew that would give anything to change the world are you just giving up. Michael's weakness has diluted you, once I remove you from their mummified corpses, you shall be pure again!" She shouted. The blood creating red streams down her face.

She looks at the twins, she had cared for them yes because they reminded her of Avy, could she really carve them up, alive for him, even hearing his scream in each of theirs. Aenys screamed out, the blood magic now burning in her blood, her heart was betraying the plan the power had in mind. Kill the kids rule alongside her king, the heart had to go or at least be put on halt until she could settle down and love Aventre again. Yes that would be better. Aenys ripped open her wetski and plunged her hand into her chest and pull out a red glowing flaming heart.

As it was removed, it was as if her face lost its colour and all its love. Aeny's threw back her head and laughed. She still had the physical regaltia of Egypt, the strongest Arma Kemet. She turned to Aaron and opened her mouth and blew out a sea of fire, hoping to catch everyone in it.

Avy was not afraid of the flames, and did not evade taking the brunt of it first, he screamed out and it echo'd in the twins.
"Chaos flames..." Avy said through gritted teeth.

"I will take you back my love." She said moving towards Ella.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2013)

_This damn woman...!_

The man raised his right hand, glowing a brilliant red as it absorbed the flames of chaos, purifying them, and then blasting them into the orange sky with an intensity unrivaled in the dreamscape they now found themselves upon.

He reached into his inner pocket, and withdrew a white totem. He marveled at it for a moment, considering his options, before he then threw it to Gabby.

"Strike it with your flames! There should be enough of a shadow left within them to give it strength!"


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2013)

Gabby grabbed the totem and clenched his hands around it. Before pouring his flame into the totem and waited to see what would happen.

Behind them, Ruber was still staring intensely at Ella, the only reason noone noticed was due to the crazy bitch infront of them.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2013)

A slight crackle of lightning sank into the totem, causing it to emit a brilliant white light, pushing back at Aenys before vanishing completely.

_Shit, so it was a dud after all...?_


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2013)

Before the white light completely vanished, Gabby placed his hand out.
"Oh no you don't!" He said and called the light towards the source and held a ball of light in his hand. 
"Power is in the blood!" Gabby said smirking.

"In the blood huh." Ruber said staring at Ella even more.

Avy was looking at the dark witch Aenys had become. 
"YOU BEAST!" She shouted pointing at Ruber. "Join me and I will prove a better master than those twins."

"I have no master." Ruber said and spat at Aenys. 

"Then you all the more the fool!" She said extending her hand outwards and gripping Ruber in a magical grip, the blood within him was tightening. He roared out.

"Leave him alone!" Ella shouted, uncurling her whip.

"Come and make me, stop letting others fight your fights for you." Dark Aenys sneered at Ella.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 1, 2013)

Now was the time to move. From dark corner of the room, an unseen hero tossed a dull metal band at Dark  Aenys. When he did so he removed his helmet and was revealed in his hiding spot. He had present for some time, but the exact point in which he arrived was unclear. He wore a short battle skirt this time, which was sufficient for covering his manhood. Before when he attempted to enter the ring in the Nude he did so as a competitor in a ring, which in his culture meant competing in the nude.

This time however he was striking as an assassin, and assassins offered their prey no advantage. The ring alone would not kill Aenys where it to hit, but it where she would be knocked to the ground. 

The ring  however, would merely serve as a distraction. A pouch instantly appeared at the hero's side, his hand entered the pouch and grasped a solid object and was ready to pull it out. He wanted to be careful though. His ultimate attack could kill everyone in the room, and he only wanted to kill some of them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



45/50


----------



## TehChron (Jul 1, 2013)

Aaron had no idea where the mysterious Servant had appeared from, but he had no intention of letting him control the flow of this fight.

A Command Seal burned from underneath his gloves,

"Get over here, Berserker!"

A wrestling ring was summoned into the primordial chaos.

"This is Wrestlemania H!G!W! I'm Larry "The King" Lauer!"

"And I'm Michae-Holy Shit! Is that Lava?!?!"

The Rules of Real American were now in effect for those present.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Servant wasn't about to allow the rules of the ring to be enforced before taking another action. As soon as spoke out, he became the first target. What he hero produced from his sack was a ghastly and grotesque sight. The severed head of a woman with long purple hair. Both Aaron and and Berserker would  fall under  the gaze of her dead eyes before the rules of the ring could take effect.


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2013)

Dark Aenys was knocked down hard on her ass.
"What!" She shouted before floating upwards. And seeing the mystery hero. She felt ganged up against.

Avy clenched his hand and had teleported directly infront of Archer, smoke had formed a dark cloud wrapping around the head of the woman. And Archer and Avy, placing them in effectively a room made of smoke. 

Avy walked up to the head of the long dead Gorgon, standing between Archer and his targets he was dead also, living fire and mana, he could not be turned to stone. Everything within the sight field of vision of the head would be petrified, but in this realm the heat rising from the lava, the constant smoke, it would be easy to cut off this effect for a while. 

"State your purpose here!" Avy said to Archer. As he said that, the energy and fire all around them started to rise. 

Aenys really had no idea what to do now, so she looked around, but one time after she turned left, Ruber was standing right in front of her.
"Lady, has anyone told you, you could be from Sabine." Ruber smiled a toothy grin.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 1, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> The Servant wasn't about to allow the rules of the ring to be enforced before taking another action. As soon as spoke out, he became the first target. What he hero produced from his sack was a ghastly and grotesque sight. The severed head of a woman with long purple hair. Both Aaron and and Berserker would  fall under  the gaze of her dead eyes before the rules of the ring could take effect.



It was too late, the moment the Command Seal had activated, Berserker had already entered the Chaos-scape and activated _Real American_. The rules of the Ring were already in effect, and such things were denied by them.

A ringside announcers voice rang out;

"The following contest is scheduled for one fall! It is a triple tag team _maaaatch_! In one corner, we have the holder of the Gifts of Olympus, slay-er of Medusa! It! Is! Peeeeeerse-uus!!!!"

The Titantron roars to life, as a shower of fireworks explode from around the arena, erupting from the lava itself.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2OR6Kjo5m4[/YOUTUBE]

"Leading the oooother corner, the Immortal! Hulk! Hooooooooooooooooooogan!!!!"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1uzf1ewTfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 1, 2013)

"Its quite simple really," Perseus said to Avy.

"We're in the midst of a war, and now is the perfect time to thin the field. I suppose I'll need to defeat my challenge in the ring fist."

The head of Medusa was stored in the sack once again as Perseus entered the ring.

After entering the ring he turned to the ref. "The rules of competition are a Tag Team match. Who are partners?"


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2013)

Although they were still in Avy's smoke bubble it was not solid and Archer casually walked through it.

"I can't say I disagree with you Archer, but take it easy on the kids." 

----

Ruber now had Aenys neck in his grasp, and the more she thundered blood magic through his veins, the angrier he was becoming and thus his power was rising. And as he was hurting her, her power was increasing from the hatred.

Until Ruber had taken in so much that he fell to the ground. He had been holding back the transformation but now it was too much, he fell to his knees and started to change. Aenys started to back away at that moment, not feeling her chances were that great.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 1, 2013)

A policeman was hanging from the ceiling... several other dead bodies were scatter around...

In her hand, laid a young man begging for his life....

_"Please don't kill me"_ he protested but it was all in vain.... His energy was then taken away...

_"T.... the... Pain... urgh"_

Maou was slowly getting stronger, back to her old strength... She could cast magic again(Rank C) as well as summon her scythes, although she still didn't remember her NP...

Several of the dead had already been turn to zombies, bathe in hellfire.. they were even stronger than any zombie previously summon... 

Maou continued to gather prana... for she knew she would need it to survive


----------



## manidk (Jul 1, 2013)

"Damien, you think you could do me a little favor?"  Caster sat around with the rest of the group watching the projections of the city.

"Yeah, what do you need?"

"Books."

"Ok... What kind, exactly?"

"A bit of everything, please.  Science, technology, fantasy... Just make sure it's very descriptive and includes pictures."

"Alright.  You want to send me alone?"

"No... I guess that wouldn't be prudent, but I have to stay here for now."

"I'll protect the boy."  Assassin stood up, "I've recovered enough prana thanks to you, so I guess I can repay you by protecting your master.  What do you think, Masamori."

"...Yeah, go ahead.  I can appear at your side through the train ticket, and Damien could call Caster if shit hits the fan."

"Good then, Caster, could you equip me?"

"Of course!  Try this one out!"

The armor appeared around Damien in a flash of gold light.



"Take this, too.  You should know it's effect."

A small golden orb appeared in Damien's hand.  It glowed faintly, and filled the air with an almost imperceptible humming sound.



"So, Tony... To the library?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 1, 2013)

A low rumble cuts through the air.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elem5R7WtnA[/YOUTUBE]

A massive motorcycle appears beneath the Titantron.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5MibI8nshw[/YOUTUBE]

Berserker greets the Undertaker warmly, as he steps into the ring. As the two shake hands in comraderie the temperature of the godly realm chills to near freezing.

They turn to face Archer, forming a united front, Berserker levels a stare at Avy as he steps out from the smoke.

"So, whatcha gonna do, Brother? You in? Or you out?"


----------



## manidk (Jul 1, 2013)

Damien and Assassin walked into the local library.

"Lemme see... Tony, you raid the History section and I'll get technology... Then we'll move on to How-To's and Science Fiction...  Grab some magazines, too."

Assassin smirked, "Heh, you got it... _Boss_."


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2013)

Avy looked at the ring, Archer was indeed dangerous, but as was Aenys.
"I'm afraid, I'll have to let the servants handle this one because technically my body." He said wagging his fingers at the twins. "May be in danger, but don't worry I got a tag."

Avy went deep inside himself for a moment, he may only be a Ren, a remnant of a soul, but attached was still his Origin Burn. Related to the Origin of Yin and Yan, A constant fight yet assistance, that is fire. And then out of Avy morphed a red haired man, dressed as regal as he was when he was pharaoh himself. 

"Ramesses, you got this?" Avy asked raising an eyebrow.

"Yea I got this kid, a ring in the greatest venue ever, the river of fire!" He said far too happy, pulling off his kingly garments and revealing a white linen mawashi, to contrast his skin which was literally bronze.

-----

"Ruber calm down!" Ella shouted. But he was screaming out, howling and making odd noises as his rage was making him see more and more red, and filtering out his humanity and in that making him grow more and more monsturous mentally and physically.

Aenys was backing away slowly at the point, but there was not much room on the raft, and as the ring had been able to sustain itself, it as well as its stands were filled with other unfavourable company. 

Ella run to Ruber and raised her whip. 
"Heel!" She shouted and struck him. He whined and then continued to grow.

"Ruber control yourself!" She said and struck him again. The pain rolled though his body, but this time seemed to show no real difference to how he was acting. She raised the whip to strike him a third time, but he snapped out with his snout as it was still growing larger, Ella was able to jump back in time, but he had caught her slightly on her fingers, his claws were razor sharp as even the scratches had drawn blood.

Gabby jumped up to grab his sister. "RUBER! by this command seal I command you to regain your sanity!" 

Ruber froze up and started to heave, he was growing smaller in size and more wolfish rather than monsterous. But it was fluxuating, he was getting smaller then bigger as if it was a constant fight. It was then they caught the eyes of their servant, nothing but Red. And in seeing their fear he fully resisted the command seal with nothing more than his rage and slide on through to his final form.


*Mad enhancement - EX
Other skills = A+ *

The twins looked at this beast a head of them, and were taken aback. If they looked carefully the spines, claws, the teeth, the horns had an odd aura about them. This monstrous beast had as his weapons on his beastial form as the weapons his origin granted him access too. Each tooth, claw or so on had potentially the whole wrath of Rome wrapped around it like a bow.

"Oh Shit." Gabby said. As Ruber+ decided to slowly stalk towards them. Aenys saw this and laughed herself. It was then Ruber+ turned to look directly at her, his eyes so red and menacing she could feel her strength leaving her almost petrified, not magecraft or magic, but pure fear.


And then the great beast changed its target. 

-----

Elsewhere in a certain corridor. 
_You are of use to me, I know something is going on in a realm I cannot reach alone. That is your use, but first I do believe we have to see a certain Italian about a certain dog. _

And then as if she was never there, the Berserker witch that had been summoned appeared in a library, and with that entrance green flames started to pile away from her, devouring the books.

"Damien! I know your here!"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 1, 2013)

There was a circle of blood inscribed with ancient symbols and glyphs around the location of Maou along with many dead bodies... 

The undead were plentiful here as well as there were ghosts... In the hands of Maou laid the head of a dead apostle, slowly drinking its blood... she had consumed his flesh..

Her abilities had return to their original state *(Rank B)*.... but her mind was still fragmented... 

Behind her, stood her scythe still in the body of another dead apostle, who remained there lifeless


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 1, 2013)

Ruler had dissipated the sea of sand and chains, sending the servants and masters back to their previous location. He ignored the ring, since it was no concern of his. The servant had better enjoyed their power, for it will now slip from their grasps.

Inside the center of the city, a vampire stood. It stood motionless atop a skyscraper, observing the city below. Despite the repeated attempts to limit the power to prevent more destruction, the strength of the Servants had risen once again dangerously low. It was time for this vampire to make an attempt.

In the city, prana began to disappear. Mana dried up an vanished. Magi were not affected, as the power ignored those too weak or did not use much prana. Instead, those with massive amount of power would feel as though a knife had cut a part of their soul away. In a short amount of time, the amount of prana in the city was reduced to a mere quarter of the previous amount. Servants may still use their Noble Phantasms if they wished, but they would find prana to be in a short supply. Reality Marbles would be nearly impossible to summon unless the user had stocked up for days. Powerful Noble Phantasms would leave the users drained. Even long periods of combat would leave a Servant worn out.

The spell finished, allowing the vampire to make the next move. The sun would be rising shortly, and getting caught out in the open would be foolish. Slipping into the skyscraper, the vampire returned to its hiding place and began its rest once again.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 2, 2013)

Archer was soon joined by a rather unlikely pair. His Partners hated each other and clashed many times. Only in this ring would this team even be possible.


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

Serp said:


> Elsewhere in a certain corridor.
> _You are of use to me, I know something is going on in a realm I cannot reach alone. That is your use, but first I do believe we have to see a certain Italian about a certain dog. _
> 
> And then as if she was never there, the Berserker witch that had been summoned appeared in a library, and with that entrance green flames started to pile away from her, devouring the books.
> ...



"Ah shit..."  

"This is more like it!"

Damien and Assassin crouched down behind a bookshelf.  "You think we can take it alone?"

"We'll see... Let me try first, you do your thing."

Damien nodded, disappearing into the shadows along with assassin, who activated his primary NP, *Red Monster*.  His tux became bloody, and bloody red mist immediately surrounded him.  He slinked through the shadows, silent and invisible, ready to attack at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2013)

The witch looked around and raised her head. She could see nothing to be sure, but he crinkled her fingers.
"I can smell that blood in the air, or rather feel it in my own." She said laughing.

"So I know you can hear me! I have been sent here by my master to find away to get Caster. For help with his dog problem, if you do not come willingly. I will have to use force!"


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

Damien continued to slink about the room, making his preparations.

Meanwhile, Assassin taunted the newcomer.

"Heh, crazy bitch, aintcha?"​
"What do you want with that old man, anyways?"​
"I guess I do owe a lot to him for now"

"I'm not one to default on my debts, ya know?"​
Assassin lunged straight at the intruder, his fist winding back for a punch aimed at its midsection.


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2013)

Caster jumped back and laughed and spat a small ball of blood at Assassin, not enough to hurt him, just enough pressure to startle or push him back a small degree.
"I could feel the shifting blood, attacking me in a state like that wasn't the best of ideas."

Now Caster summoned a weapon, it was a long staff made of a shiny stone, with bands of metal at the top, holding a gem in place, but the metal bands and the creeping stone frame had rolled over to create a spike at the top of the staff.

"I said I need him to help my master tame a certain dog he has issues with!"


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

As the blood impacted Assassin, his attack stopped, dispersing Red Monster.

"Help with a dog?  We're Heroic Spirits, not animal tamers, bitch."

Assassin's form changed.



A knife appeared in his right hand, about eight inches long.

"Let's dance!"

He began to launch a flurry of stabs at the enemy, aiming all over its body.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Damien finished his preparations, and began to pour prana into his boundary field.


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2013)

Caster smiled began to block and parry Assassins strikes with her marble staff.

"A dog that can kill as easily as you breath."

One stab did however get past her and cut her on the upper top part of her robes, instantly from the wound, blood burst forward with intense speed and spray, incredibly hot to the touch, anyone who it hit would be burnt and Assassin was pretty close.


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

Assassin saw the blood blast out of the would, burning some of the enemy's clothes as it sprayed.  He quickly launched backwards, flipping over on his hands before somersaulting out of the way.

"Heh, you think that close range attacks will have any effect on me?"  He launched forward again, throwing his knife at the enemy's head as he went, another knife appearing in his hand.

------

Damien's boundary field activated, his origin covering the area.

_Silence_

Anyone designated by Damien within this space would know the full extent of this silence.  They couldn't hear others speak, they couldn't hear _themselves_ speak, they couldn't even hear _themselves think_.

Damien pulled the Apple Of Eden from his pouch, activated its effect.  Five copies of Assassin suddenly appeared, all going through the same motions as the original, but coming from all angles.


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2013)

All the knives were made of metal, normally caster could only slightly control metal as it was only slightly under the domain of one of her talents, but Iron or steel she had good control over it, the initial powers over metal combined with her affinity to blood meant she was golden when it came to forcing them to diverge slightly missing her. Of course it wouldn't work for weapons like swords so well with the owner putting their strength behind it, but metal projectiles and the such were easy. So they flew clear of her enough for her to dance through them, hitting the environment behind her. 

"And you think these projectiles would have an effect on me, I based this ability on something I learned from a Gentle man." Caster laughed. 

And then Caster was cut off, she couldn't hear anything, she couldn't hear herself think. The things the blood had started to burn, burst into full tiered flames and started to dance around the room as if alive. Her mind was just images, but without being able to hear the word asscosiation putting them in order became difficult. 

But then she noticed her mouth moving, although she couldn't hear what was coming out. Almost as if her mouth or mind was recieving directions she wasn't even aware was being taken in.

_"I must say I am impressed at your level of cunning. And a chance for me to use a surrogate to get my words out is a nice change. This way she won't even know what I'm saying and I get to get my message across to you without having to get into that noggin of yours, you have made this a safe place young Damien. Now allow caster to go with the girl, I need his expertise to help me construct a way to tame a beast I let run a little too rampant and now the lash nor the command seem to bring him to heel, if not then I will have to find him by force, and enforce my will over this body to do so._" The words sounding richer and smoother than Caster had prior.

Caster was confused, she didn't know what the words were coming out her mouth, not could she hear what it was she was saying to Damien. There were now 5 Assassins running around her, she was still dodging them with aid from her magecraft, but the added number of assaliant's was proving to wear her down. 

But the flames burning green and deep red kept rolling and dancing, taking forms and then bursting into pure fire again, it was speeding up almost as if it was breathing and chasing the different assassins like a predator on the tail of prey. 

Caster now having to use the spear to help knock them away, looked around the room, she didn't need to hear herself think to act, she could visualise. She saw the knives that had missed her, and visualised them melting, heating up until they were nothing but liquid metal, and she visualised them flying around, each one ready to knock down incoming targets, contact melt them and add to their own mass.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 2, 2013)

Maou noticed that the prana within the air had thin out considerably... and using her RM had cause her injuries she couldn't regenerate from... that was a dangerous NP and must be used only when absolutely necessary..

_"Urgh... Still haven't heal yet... it hurts" _

She proceeds to stand up and gaze at the city from her location... She was in a abandon estate... Her new domain 

She could feel the other servants prana around the city and smell the air of battle... 

An oddly shape fellow appeared



"Master, do you want some wine"

Maou stared at the servant, took the glass of wine and drunk it... 

"G...Go away" she mutters, looking back at the city 

The servant smiles and vanishes


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

Serp said:


> All the knives were made of metal, normally caster could only slightly control metal as it was only slightly under the domain of one of her talents, but Iron or steel she had good control over it, the initial powers over metal combined with her affinity to blood meant she was golden when it came to forcing them to diverge slightly missing her. Of course it wouldn't work for weapons like swords so well with the owner putting their strength behind it, but metal projectiles and the such were easy. So they flew clear of her enough for her to dance through them, hitting the environment behind her.
> 
> "And you think these projectiles would have an effect on me, I based this ability on something I learned from a Gentle man." Caster laughed.
> 
> ...



Assassin backed off, and Damien stepped out of the shadows, the projectiles bending around him due to his armor's magic.  Speaking to the mysteriously voice coming out of the woman, he replied.  "A temporary truce in exchange for our help, then?  This woman has already acted hostile towards us, why would we back off now?  What can you offer us for this?"

Assassin stood behind Damien, catching up with himself.  The Apple had been temporarily deactivated, and he was back to a single body.


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2013)

_"This vessel did not initiate any attack. It merely arrived and called your name, you should have made yourself known instead of causing her to fight, she is very unstable you know. I don't do truces, however if you help me then I have no reason to bring any harm to you." _

The strange voice coming from Caster continued. She had stopped moving, although the liquid metal still flew around the room rolling into shapes like the fire at the edges.


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

"As someone who seems to be used to hiding within the shadows yourself, you should know how an assassin typically acts when confronted with crazy bitches throwing fires everywhere.  We need these books, and she burned a good portion before even calling my name!  We might be inclined to help you, but we will have nothing to do with this woman!"

Damien looked back at Assassin, "Tony, could you use the train ticket to bring Masamori and Caster over her?  I'd like to let Caster talk to this person himself, and the extra attack power could help if this bitch goes crazy again."

"Eh?  Yeah, sure Damien.  Might as well."

Assassin shifted into his conductor's uniform, pulling out a train ticket.  "All aboard!"

The train shifted into the library before shimmering away, Caster and Masamori appearing in the space it previously occupied.

Caster looked over at the woman, "So what is this all about?"


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2013)

_"I cannot control a wild fire completely only push it in a certain direction. But don't worry this naughty girl is paying her penance don't you worry. But Caster, I have been a long time fan, it is a pleasure that we can come to meet in this time and place. I will have to cook for you one day if we can find a way to allow it. But as I said I cannot control a wildfire, and I have birthed a beast so mad into this world he may hear my touch, but a rage and madness so strong and blinding coupled with a certain divine connection have left him immune to my touches. I could use more prana and summon more naughty boys and girls, but that is quite simple beneath me. I'd rather hire a professional to get the job done. I will give you my gentleman's word that I will not tamper with your box of thoughts, I can't bring myself to destroy a masterpiece, but allow me to access you mind and gel it with mine, so we can bring some of the most amazing things to life, access to ideas so far beyond the reach of normal human limits, the very limits placed on you during your life, I can break those down. Swear to me that you will never try to seek me out, discover who or where I am or seek to do me any harm, and I will give you secrets so powerful Atlantis itself was destroyed to preserve them, so help me tame this dog before he finds out about star trek and everyone else is screwed. Catch the dog and leave me alone, in exchange I'll give you a vault of knowledge." 
_
The voice continued. Caster still under the silence effect was very confused, but as if another passive order, was very calm about it almost as if trance like.


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

Caster furrowed his brow, deep in thought.

"Well, my friend... It is nice to hear that I have a fan other than my own master...  This 'beast' you've birthed...  Is it the kind that would bring ruin upon this world and the nature within it?  I certainly can't ignore something like that... But knowledge is definitely something I always seek... Tell me more."


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2013)

_"This beast is a great threat because his powers are not only natural a beast of the land, but also cultural, your own forefather in away. His power driven to breaking point via madness is not one that can be easily put back in its box. But I don't even need to threaten you if you don't help me because he knows your his, he can smell it and he will find you, and he will pick apart each and every one of yours toys and rebuild some a new. I could keep attacking your mind until you broke down and your powers became mind, but a mind so perfect would be murder to destroy. Your a smart man I'm sure you realise this is the only logical explanation. So enough choose?"_


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

Serp said:


> _"This beast is a great threat because his powers are not only natural a beast of the land, but also cultural, your own forefather in away. His power driven to breaking point via madness is not one that can be easily put back in its box. But I don't even need to threaten you if you don't help me because he knows your his, he can smell it and he will find you, and he will pick apart each and every one of yours toys and rebuild some a new. I could keep attacking your mind until you broke down and your powers became mind, but a mind so perfect would be murder to destroy. Your a smart man I'm sure you realise this is the only logical explanation. So enough choose?"_



_Forefather..._

"You couldn't mean... The Twins, could you?"

"Then this is serious indeed...  I'd like to take you up on your offer, but I'd like to do this away from that woman and in a mutually agreed-upon place."

Caster looked back.

"With my master's permission, of course."

Damien looked to Caster, "I don't see why not.  This beast could be a threat to me, as well, and my treasures."

"Alright then... What say you, disembodied voice?"


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2013)

_"Say yes and we can begin as soon as possible. And I will dismiss this wench for now."_


----------



## manidk (Jul 2, 2013)

"Fine.  Mysterious benefactor, I agree to your terms.  In exchange, please bother my group and I no longer."


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2013)

_"Very well time to meet *the good doctor*. Hahahahaha." _The voice spoke from Casters body once more and then Caster vanished and everyone in the room had forgotten the conversation and even the fight with Caster and were left confused as to why the library they were in was somewhat destroyed.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 2, 2013)

Assassin dodged out of the angry priest's grasp, though Terry still got cuffed upside the head. He snorted, but said nothing as Touma attempted to pin the blame on Shiro. It would be good to have two degrees of separation between him and the priest's anger.
Then he felt the cities prana levels drop. Looking around in alarm, Assassin noticed that it was almost dawn. After a few moments hesitation, Assassin ran out side. It would do no good to put this off, especially if this drop in prana was permanent.
Assassin dropped a coin and shot up to the roof of the temple. He looked out over Fuyuki City, and could see dawn just peeking over the horizon. Assassin raised his hands over his head, cupping them so that he held an invisible ball.

Noble Phantasm: _The Deepness!_

A sphere of murkyness gathered between Assassin's hands, and then exploded forth  to cover the city with a thick mist. Assassin slumped down, breathing hard. The lower prana levels meant that calling the mists took more from him than it usually would have. Still, calling them was the hard part; from now on the mists would be self-sustaining, feeding off what remained  of the area's prana. Someone would eventually consume that now limited resource, why shouldn't it be him? Though the dawn would burn the mists away as soon as the sun rose, and he would be winded for a while yet,  now it wouldn't be necessary to drain himself by summoning them tomorrow night, when the mists would return. Assassin sat down and closed his eyes, but kept burning tin, waiting for his Master to come retrieve him.


----------



## Ice (Jul 2, 2013)

Nero and Saber were sitting on seats by the ring, carefully sipping tea, enjoying the ongoing fight in the ring. "Ah, this is the life.", Nero said aloud.

"I'll have to agree there kid.", came Saber's reply.

Saber had been slightly weakened from the expulsion of prana from the city, but Nero had stored enough prana over the years into his guns to keep him working at nearly his peak. Having a Master that had been planning for the war years ahead had its benefits. But as the mist rolled in, his slight smile turned into a frown. He could feel the slight prana drain coming from it and over time could cause enough trouble to possibly handicap him. Waving his arm, he dispersed the mist around him and his Master easily. With some weather manipulation, he caused large winds to begin billowing around the city, ushering them out. If the mist came back, it would be an easy matter to do so again. His face turned back into a smile, continuing to sip his tea along Nero.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 2, 2013)

_The Deepness_ was formed from the power of the god Preservation, it would not be so easily dispersed. While Saber's sorcery was sufficiently powerful enough to cause the mist around him to withdraw slightly, blowing it away on a city wide scale would require considerably more power.


----------



## Ice (Jul 2, 2013)

Saber frowned. Apparently the mist was empowered by divine powers. To any other Servant, this would have been a stumbling block, but to him, it was a boon. Gathering the powers of the Orb, he overpowered the divine hold and drove back the mists(EX). Extra effective especially when the Orb had overpowered major gods before.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 2, 2013)

Before the power of the Orb, the mists withdrew from Fuyuki City. For the moment, it was of little consequence; the sun's rays would have burned them away shortly anyway.
But they would return. The mists always did.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 3, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Before the power of the Orb, the mists withdrew from Fuyuki City. For the moment, it was of little consequence; the sun's rays would have burned them away shortly anyway.
> But they would return. The mists always did.



Tobi observed the Assassin and his gimmicks, his yellow orbs not leaving for a second the floating man. His silence intrigued Lancer, who in turn started looking at her Master, his eyes unmoving from their new target. 
For the first time in that day, she wondered of what could be going through his mind right now. The usual amazement of meeting something new? Or something else?
But until then...
"...Yawn!! Tobi's sleepy..." 
"Tell me about it. Today's been a long day."
A good night's sleep would be for the best.
...Well...day's... sleep...


----------



## manidk (Jul 3, 2013)

"Uh..."

"Er..."

"Um..."

"Huh?

The group stood around the library, surveying the damage to the library.

"Seems there was a battle here."

"Geez, glad we weren't a part of it, looks serious."

Assassin looked at a slab of molten metal on the ground.  It no longer had its original shape, but he was positive it was one of his knives.

_I'll leave it alone for now._  A brief image of green flames flashed in his head before disappearing as quickly as it came.

Caster spoke up, "Well, let's gather some books, then..."


----------



## Serp (Jul 3, 2013)

A voice appeared within Casters mind, as if thoughts were forming and resolving faster than he thought he could think them.

_My favourite blue garbed turtle in a half shell. Do not be alarmed, to struggle is pointless. We had made a deal although you do not remember so, your body and mind is mine, but I will allow you in the drivers seat a chauffeur to your own brain infact, you shall help me build a great many things, and as per our agreement I only will take even partial control that pertain to our contract. Your payment shall be simple, I with my vast knowledge and selective means shall transmit knowledge to you. As I said resistance is futile, so I would take the gift, if you do somehow decide to go back on our deal and seek me out, or aim to rid me from your mind then I will take back what I promised you, knowledge! All of it, I will leave your body a shell and take your knowledge packed with your memories and emotions and place it on my figurative mantlepiece. So my good caster I ask you, what do you seek? _

The voice was in caster's head as he decided to look through the books.


----------



## manidk (Jul 3, 2013)

_Well this is odd._

_Don't you think that its inefficient to make a deal with me and then remove my memory of it?  Having to explain what you ask of me all over again seems a little redundant, no?_


----------



## Serp (Jul 3, 2013)

_People forget the terms of things and interpret them as easy as sand falls through fingers. And it is important I remain somewhat hidden in this instance, so I could give you back your memories of what happened if I felt you needed them but really for all I am going to let you have, its best you have that extra little space to hold more information. Redundancy is something that in doing has no effect, no actual purpose to it, this mindwipe had purpose because now, there is confusing and tension and that is always good. But my first request of you is to have a look at this. _

Images, blueprints and schematics rolled into casters head. 

_I'm sure you have heard of homunculus, golems or meat puppets. These are the blue prints to a genesis chamber, possible to grow or clone anything with DNA along with these schematics that allow you to manipulate genes. This is the first in my santa sack of gifts.  _


----------



## manidk (Jul 3, 2013)

Caster looked over the blueprints in his head.

_These are interesting, indeed... Though it does bring up problems with my ethics...

Would you happen to have more information on something like... Military hardware?  There is one weapon in particular that I am most interested in._


----------



## Serp (Jul 3, 2013)

_Oh my turtle like friend. Quid pro quo, you do something for me, and I do something for you. You will get your knowledge in due time, and I will give you the knowledge, but remember I hold the power, quid pro quo._


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 3, 2013)

Xuanzang rubbed his soary head, trying to prevent an inescapable headache that was coming his way. He tried to sum up all the things that happened that day. He got an unknown visitor from wherever, with the power to turn into anything he imagined, unbound by the very laws of reason and logic, as he claimed at least. Then, the two played a childish make-believe myth by making an offer to a Budhaa and reading the poem, said Budhaa coming to life. After giving some money to the two, they went out, they disappeared for God knows how many hours, didn't come back until dawn and when they did come back, they came through the wall. With more people that, without a second gaze, the old monk knew that they were capable of similar or greater levels of destruction.
Xuanzang sighed. There was no way his temple was going to survive with this lot.
..._Bong!_ But it wouldn't go down without a fight. 
After hitting once more the misfortune obsessed juvenile, Xuanzang remembered his responsibility of hospitality, the old man turned to the grand group and greeted them with kindness, in contrast of the violent and dynamic entry he introduced himself with.
"I believe that you youngsters came here looking for a place to stay rather than pray. But before anything else, I won't address anyone of you until you've had a hot bubbly bath and a good eight hours of sleep. I will not have you crawl your dirty faces on my clean and freshly demolished floor." As he walked away to face the newly created debris, he remembered something more. "Oh, and take these two sleepyheads with you. The sleeping quarters are just next to the pond. Just throw them in. Don't care if they get a soar neck, they deserve it anyway.
"


----------



## manidk (Jul 3, 2013)

Serp said:


> _Oh my turtle like friend. Quid pro quo, you do something for me, and I do something for you. You will get your knowledge in due time, and I will give you the knowledge, but remember I hold the power, quid pro quo._



_Testy one, aren't you?

No matter, I can find this particular knowledge myself... If I come across the need for anything more... Arcane, you'll be the first I go to.  May I ask what exactly you want me to do with the knowledge you've already bestowed upon me, then?_


----------



## Serp (Jul 3, 2013)

_Arcane ha, I hold a key to all types of knowledge. Build me my chamber and grow for me my pretty seeds and I will give you anything you want, as well as the equipment to tame this beast. Military, mythological even science fantastical! _


----------



## manidk (Jul 3, 2013)

_...  It shall be, then, mysterious benefactor._

Damien walked up to Caster, "I think we've found everything necessary, boss."

Caster looked at the large sack of books Damien held.  "Good, let's go back and rest, then."

"All aboard!"  The train appeared again, whisking the group away, back to the bunker.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 3, 2013)

Maou was preparing.... She had almost heal her injuries from the usage of her forbidden NP.... In her hand, wielded her scythe... in another yielded a slightly different scythe... One she had manage to construct with the usage of her Necromancy-Powers 

It was a rank A construct, but it was an ordinary weapon that allowed easier transfer of her NPs from their location. 

She stood glancing at the city... on top of her location... deciding on which servant to go after..

_"Hmm... who should I pursue"_ she spoke as a Figure approach her..

It was Sebastian, drinking a cup of blood

_"Master, you look excited" _he says jokingly

_I AM!!!.. The Hunt continues _ Maou stated, gripping both scythes even tighter

A woman with wings appeared... three swords in their sheathe danglingly at her sides. She was blind.. having lost her eyesight in her teens, she since adjusted to the hinderance.



Maou noticing her presence, turns around to greet her

_"Aw. Miyuki... Welcome"  _

Miyuki didn't speak as she was the silent type... She stood at the side of her master... ready to partake in the hunt


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 3, 2013)

Terry bowed to the monk.
"I thank you for your kindness and understanding, honored one." glancing back at FAET, he continued "Since this is my car, even though I wasn't driving, the least I can do is pay for the hole in the wall. Allow me to retrieve my Servant, and I will contact my people." Terry touched the flow of power that was his contrat with the Fey, and a tear in reality opened in the air. Terry stepped through into the lands of the Fey, and created another gate back to his own world, located on top of the temple.  Terry stepped through and looked around, until he spied Assassin slumped on the roof. He walked over and pulled the semi-conscious Servant onto his back. He walked back through the pair of gates, and then sought after the monk's offered baths and rest.


----------



## manidk (Jul 5, 2013)

Damien stirred from his sleep.  He had a strange dream, shifting into different scenes.  Some showed a man he recognized as a younger version of Caster helping out Damien's ancestor, Ezio... Some showed Caster as he is now, troubled and talking to a mysterious shadow... And one even showed a strange humanoid turtle wearing a blue bandana, fighting a humanoid rhino...

_That's some weird shit, man..._

Damien looked over to see Caster, still wide awake and thumbing through a book on military hardware in the 21st century.

"Find anything interesting?"

"Ah, si, piccolo!  I found exactly what I need.  Go back to sleep and I'll be finished by the time you wake up."

"Ha, fine.  Don't forget to rest yourself, too."

"I'll be fine, my friend.  I hardly slept in my life, too, you know."


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2013)

Serp said:


> Avy looked at the ring, Archer was indeed dangerous, but as was Aenys.
> "I'm afraid, I'll have to let the servants handle this one because technically my body." He said wagging his fingers at the twins. "May be in danger, but don't worry I got a tag."
> 
> Avy went deep inside himself for a moment, he may only be a Ren, a remnant of a soul, but attached was still his Origin Burn. Related to the Origin of Yin and Yan, A constant fight yet assistance, that is fire. And then out of Avy morphed a red haired man, dressed as regal as he was when he was pharaoh himself.
> ...



Aenys knew she had to get out of here, and feeling the prana coming from this huge beast, she didn't think diving into the river of lava and fire would help her much if he would just rage through it.

She raised her regalita quickly and dispelled Ra's world and everyone returned to earth, the ring continuing on with its actions as everyone was back on earth, and the atmosphere was different Aenys could sense it. 

But on earth Ruber+ was still stalking towards Aenys, who was now full out running, using the earth and fire to help her get away. Ruber+ crossed the area in a single leap. 

Ramesses form flickered on earth he was just an appariation and as was Avy and unless feed by the twins could not maintain any physicality. Ella was breathing heavily, Ruber+ was no longer draining her Prana to power himself, something else was but it was being funneled through her and it was intense. Venetus reappeared by her side.
"I'm sorry my dear my Brother has gone to a level far beyond mortal men or beast. And I am sorry for what he did to you." Venetus said lowering his head.

"What do you mean?" Gabby shouted after his servant, but Venetus was already on the chase for Ruber and Aenys. 

Maou had reaped his inherent madness, that allowed him to still access his demi-god powers of strength and vitality gifted to the twins from Mars the god of war but this time without the beastial taint of madness and wolf.

Venetus had to gather his strength, in order to defeat Ruber. His initial new transformation level was too weak (SSJ1) he had to go beyond. He was still connected to Ella who was funneling the power of another war god through her body, the power of Quirnus, the same power that Ruber was drunk on, his foolish brother indeed.

"Lets see if I can tap that power then." He said catching up to Ruber+ who was currently chasing Aenys who currently was weaving through the air arcobatically via her blood bending, and shooting balls of fire and spires of rock at Ruber+ to slow him down, but the beast was swatting away every ball of fire, violin music played with each swipe. He crushed every spire of rock that came towards him, each with the sound of roman legions marching. 

Venetus jumped in front of the mad Ruber and looked him dead in the face. Red eyes gazing back into blue. Ruber started to snarl and Venetus started to growl back, it was time to see if he could do it. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOiq8KNfcDI[/YOUTUBE]

He had done it. Aenys tried to escape at that moment, but Ruber+ barked and a wave of weapons flew from his mouth at breath taking speeds and pinned Aenys to the ground, giant long nails stapling her to the ground, drawing  out her prana and using it to keep her down. Only her now inherent bloodbending keeping her alive. Ruber would deal with her when he sorted out his brother.


-----
Elsewhere with Caster.

_Ciao, 
Caster things have changed, I will grant you access to any one piece of technology, simple decide what you want or rather what you want it to be able to do. Because I need that chamber, as well as the next weapon I am going to teach you to make, but we need that chamber first.
Ciao.
Your old friend- Creepy voice in my head.
_


----------



## manidk (Jul 5, 2013)

Caster sat alone and awake in the dark.  He had hollowed out a new room in the bunker, one that could only be accessed by him.

A strange chamber sat in the middle.  It was large, resembling a blue... pool of sorts, with a white liquid inside of it.  

*Spoiler*: __ 












Serp said:


> Elsewhere with Caster.
> 
> _Ciao,
> Caster things have changed, I will grant you access to any one piece of technology, simple decide what you want or rather what you want it to be able to do. Because I need that chamber, as well as the next weapon I am going to teach you to make, but we need that chamber first.
> ...



_Well, my friend... I've learned well enough of the weapon I sought... But if you could share with me some options for... portability.  That would help an incredible amount._


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2013)

Hmm thank you my good friend. I think I have something that may help you out.






But what I need from you now is to get to work on this sword.


----------



## manidk (Jul 5, 2013)

_Most interesting..._

Caster manifested a Capsule in his hand.  They were relatively simple devices, breaking something down and converting it to data for storage.  It seemed to work mostly the same as his own Noble Phantasm.

_Thank you for this... And that sword... It reminds me of one I might have read of in another book somewhere...  Any modifications you ask of it?_


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2013)

_When did you get a chance to read such childish drivel my good Caster? 
Hmm one modification that would be good to work with would be an internal vein system within the blade of the sword that would allow liquids to permeate through the sword and secrete from the blade.

And do this and I will give you another boon. _


----------



## manidk (Jul 5, 2013)

_That's it?  You're pretty easy to work with, I must say.  Allow me... A few more hours and I'll have your items ready, my friend._

Caster went back to work, his Codexes floating in the air around him, pouring prana into the sword and the chamber.


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2013)

_I have another few requests, but I shall allow you to choose your next payment before I present it to you. Now I shall allow you to continue your work. I shall send a servant over to collect the finished products soon._


----------



## Byrd (Jul 5, 2013)

As the night was young....

Maou and her servants descended upon the city... Maou was wearing garments that help her blend into the environment as she actively search for the servants at hand...

Seb and Miyuki were tagging along with her, since it was night... 

_"Master, who are we going after first"_ Seb ask, dancing around in the street.

Maou remained silence and kept walking

Miyuki was behind the duo... guarding their rear from any surprise attacks....

They were in a crowded area, with plenty of people...

Maou place her hand on the ground and mutter a chant... a small symbol arose 

_"We will wait here"_ she stated.

The party then sat at an empty bench near the a hotel


----------



## TehChron (Jul 5, 2013)

IA low buzzing sound filled the air, as a sound of trees being chopped rang out.

"_Timber Falls!_"

As the dark skinned woman bled out on the ground, a hatchet slashed through the blades pinning her down, freeing her.

"Woman." Aaron Gentles addressed her, "Stand up." He reached down, and lifted her up. "Tohsaka would never forgive me if you died like this. Run."

As he walked away from the undead witch, his hand smoked where he had gripped her. He brought his stone knife up to his smoking hand, and then propelled himself at Ruber, as he impacted near the beast, he activated the Moon Rabbit, hoping that the grimoire would at least grant him enough time to confer with the blonde Servant.

"How long can you hold him off for?" In his hand was a hunk of red meat, dripping with wisps of smoke.


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2013)

Ruber+ got sent flying a few metres, but he quickly regained his balance and growled towards Aaron and Venetus.

Venetus looked at Aaron. "I can hold him off for a while, until I tire out I figure, but that's only if he doesn't get any angrier and thus more powerful." Venetus said as his body flexed with his war god aura.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 6, 2013)

"....You lost me"

First he was shoved in a car, then a train tried to run him over, now he was being framed. Shirou held his hands out in front of him as if to ward off an attack. This was not how an overseer was suppose to be treated.

"Help! I swear I'm not involved!"

The woman merely chuckled at the event.


----------



## manidk (Jul 6, 2013)

"...Done."

Caster gazed at the chamber, now buzzing with a strange aura.

_Guess I should test it out... I did finish way ahead of time, after all.

But how?

Hmm...._

Caster suddenly projected a lightbulb above his head.

_That's it!  Damien will love this!_

Caster walked up the the chamber, placing his hands on a screen in the middle.  His hands briefly bonded with the screen, his prana matching the wavelength of the Chamber.  An image popped into his head.  Four heroes, standing in a field...



_They'll do nicely as a test._

The Chamber glowed a bright white, and the liquid within began to swirl.

It stopped as quickly as it started.  Steam filled the room as the four heroes walked out.

"Hey bro... Say, you got any pizza?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 6, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruber+ got sent flying a few metres, but he quickly regained his balance and growled towards Aaron and Venetus.
> 
> Venetus looked at Aaron. "I can hold him off for a while, until I tire out I figure, but that's only if he doesn't get any angrier and thus more powerful." Venetus said as his body flexed with his war god aura.



"Here, take this." What he held out was a hunk of flesh, smouldering in the roughly hewn shape of a human being.

"I havent used sympathy in over 20 years, so bear with me. Theres some runes carved into this. Just place it above his crotch, and the rest will handle itself."

He glanced over, seeing Ruber glare at them. "I just need you to hold him off until this works." Aaron shoved the meat doll into the blonde Servants hand, and turned away, preparing to flee.

"Good luck."


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 6, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "....You lost me"
> 
> First he was shoved in a car, then a train tried to run him over, now he was being framed. Shirou held his hands out in front of him as if to ward off an attack. This was not how an overseer was suppose to be treated.
> 
> ...



Xuanzang ignored the man, his old eyes having already found a target. Two targets, actually. 
His expression changed from that of seriousness to perversion and as the blood covered his face and run out of his nose, he reached out his hands to the young lady. "Yohoho~ So young, yet developed~...Will you give this old grandpa a kiss~" He smuggled his curled his lips and reached forward. Although he tried to look like a cute old man, what he managed to do was look like a pervert...And turn his face into a target.


----------



## manidk (Jul 6, 2013)

"Pizza?  Si, my half-shelled friends!"  Caster motioned to a table, where four large pizzas suddenly sat.

"Aw shell yeah!"  The turtle wearing red ran to the table, two Sais hung on his belt.

"Cowabunga dude!"  The turtle wearing orange hit the table next, nearly dropping his Nunchucks in the process.  The table nearly tumbled over as he pushed into it.

"What the shell, Mikey!?  Be careful!"

The turtles in Blue and Purple stood back, the only ones who took the time to actually assess the situation.

The one wearing purple spoke up, admiring the machinery scattered about the room. "Nice place you got here..."

"Much nicer than the sewers."  The turtle in blue spoke, never taking his eyes off Caster.

"Hm, I guess I should let you know what exactly is going on, eh?"

"That'd be nice, yeah."

As they spoke, Caster broadcast a thought out.

_Your packages are ready..._


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2013)

Venetus grabbed the meat doll from Aaron and turned to face his brother.
"First we have the pledge. You can see I'm over here. Then we have the turn." And with that Venetus vanished.

He appeared underneath his brother in an instant. "And now the prestige!" He said forcing the smoking doll to his brothers crotch. Before Ruber noticed his and point blank attacked him, slicing him from shoulder to groin. Venetus lay motionless.

-----

Suddenly where Caster was with the turtles was a man with blond hair and a small dog.
"Caster put the capsules in the basket!"


----------



## manidk (Jul 7, 2013)

"Well you're an odd one, aren't you?"

Caster examined the strange man standing before him.  He could almost swear he heard a strange song playing as the man stared at him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]SVLL5y565Rg[/YOUTUBE]




"Well, alright then."

Caster tapped a button on the capsules, tossing one at the chamber and one at the sword.  The capsules floated into his hands, where he briefly examined them, before he tossed them into the man's basket.


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2013)

Buffalo Bill looked down at the basket with the two capsules in it. And then looked at the giant turtles running around the lab and raised his eyebrow. Before giving a quick dance.

"My master says you may request anything you desire of him, and if it is within his powers and limits he will grant it to you. Try to push the limits and I have been granted permission to use the lotion on you, or the hose."

And then as if a small time delay, Buffalo Bill was gone.


----------



## manidk (Jul 7, 2013)

_If you don't mind, mysterious benefactor...  What do you know of long-range targeting systems?_


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2013)

_Now that is a broad topic, I suggest a satellite. Weaponised if you want it to fire from its location, or not if you just wish for it to track and send attacks of your own design to the target. Here I suggest you take this.



A satellite with remote veiwing and tracking, built in prana lazer and able to transmit locations to anything with access to it.   _


----------



## manidk (Jul 7, 2013)

_Oh my, that'll work perfectly!_

A sly grin appeared across Caster's face.  This age he'd been brought in to was great, indeed.


----------



## manidk (Jul 8, 2013)

Caster sat alone in his secret chamber.

The Turtles had been sent on their way a little while ago, but not before allowing Caster to study their fighting styles and weapons.  Caster sent them along with strengthened versions of their own weapons, a sizable amount of money with which to buy pizza, and small devices to cover their appearance with projections.  

He stared now at the weapon before him, one he had done much research for.  He had altered it slightly, changing it from a human weapon to a more magical one.  The targeting system now attached to it would be a humongous help indeed.

_But for now... I suppose I should rest._


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2013)

In the old hospice mental ward, the servants, Cain, Judas, Dark!Caster and Buffalo Bill were all safely in their cells. 

The air began to get heavy, it was as if reality was warping. The air shimmered as if recalling an old memory, some was reminding existence that they did truly exist. A man in his late fortys, brown hair with a slim athletic build, dressed in the finest bespoke suit suddenly was there. On his belt hung two things, a lower half Kabuki mask and a Katana. He was master of subversiveness and elegance if he did not wish to be known or recognised to anyone he simply was not, a skill so strong and powerful it was literally rewritting reality.   

He held two capsules in his hand and picked one up and threw it into the empty space. A machine appeared and the man smiled. 
"Delightful." 

He walked upto the machine and started to work the controls.
"I believe a test is in order." He mused to himself before writing the code for what he wanted. A few seconds later, he had out a platter. Lungs, perfect for making small sausages, Kidney's a delicacy if prepared correctly and a single human heart.

He removed his katana and ever so elgantly sliced the meat all in precise cuts. He smiled to himself. And then he got to work with his real project.

"Shield and Sword." He said and images of Nero and Mediator Shirou appeared on the screen before turning into code and appearing on the screen.

"Preserve and Destroy" He continued, and an image of Aaron and Cain appeared on the screen before turning into code and joining the rest. 

"Humility and Pride, then to top it off Duality." Images of Damien and Ruber appeared, then images of Micaela and Gabriel appeared all turning into code and joining the rest. 

They were forming a continuous gene pattern. But the man was not done yet, he began to type the next section of code as if from memory, he was an MD as well as a Phd, so this type of thing he could easily decode. And then the code was finished and it looped onto itself making a circle of code. It began to repeat and grow, larger and larger it was forming DNA and genetic strands. Soon chromosomes were being built.

The man sat back and smiled. A glass of red wine in his hand, slowly sipping and watching his creation... his master, be built not of Prana but flesh and blood. Soon the machine was done and a naked man stepped out of the pod he was constructed in, and he took his first breath. The shilloutte of a stag behind him. 



His mind was empty like a new born child but that would be useful. The man entered the mind of his creation with a word, while in there he built him a history a life, a life where he had great powers and come to understand and control his gifts. Physically he would be as strong as any human master could get, so he would need knowledge, luckily that came in spades. 

Then the man rose and smiled at his creator. 
"It's good to see you again doctor."

"And you too good Will." And then the doctor smiled and threw the other capsule to the man named Will, who then clicked it and a sword appeared in his hand.

"This is my design." Will said to himself.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Archer was soon joined by a rather unlikely pair. His Partners hated each other and clashed many times. Only in this ring would this team even be possible.


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 9, 2013)

God of LoL said:


> Xuanzang ignored the man, his old eyes having already found a target. Two targets, actually.
> His expression changed from that of seriousness to perversion and as the blood covered his face and run out of his nose, he reached out his hands to the young lady. "Yohoho~ So young, yet developed~...Will you give this old grandpa a kiss~" He smuggled his curled his lips and reached forward. Although he tried to look like a cute old man, what he managed to do was look like a pervert...And turn his face into a target.



A swift kick stopped the old man. The kick directed not at the man's face, but much lower.

"Do not attempt anything." The woman said simply.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 9, 2013)

As the night went on... Maou waited...

The spell she implanted into the ground begin to have a larger area, which was now the size of a block... 

Her two servants stay on watch...

Meanwhile Maou sat, masking her face from the public... 

"In due time" she smirks as she waits


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 9, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> A swift kick stopped the old man. The kick directed not at the man's face, but much lower.
> 
> "Do not attempt anything." The woman said simply.



Some think that the greatest torment a man could go through was pain. 
Xuanzang knew better though. Much better. Because every man would wish such a sweet and merciful feeling like pain...
"...Budhaa...I can...see Budhaa..."
...For no man deserves the testicular torment of a woman's scornful kick.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 9, 2013)

The spell continued to spread, now the size of several blocks... with Maou in the epicenter.... 

She then gets up from her seat and and stabs her scythe into the ground... a tremendous surge of energy rippled through the ground... sending the civilians flying back...

_"Its almost time" _she mutters as the final pieces line up...

The civilians were having all their prana sucked from them as it enter into both Maou and the scythe...

As they died... they were reborn into Ghouls and their souls were going into the scythe as well... These were the sacrifices needed..

The ground was crackling with the surge of magical energy being displayed... its rank had far surpass A and was now in EX terrority due to the scythe implanted... 



> _Aufer tenebras finis
> Ego vocare te viribus implere me
> Angelus Mortis adsum .. Messorem vitae communicavimus
> Benedicat terra hac in anfractibus, de vita et morte nunc_



The spell grew even larger.... as more people who entered it.. began to lose their lives... Maou was receiving a huge prana dose and in this zone.. the weakness of the Dead Apostles, which was sunlight would have no effect. The Dead receive a boost of parameters by one rank, Maou parameters increase by one rank... Dead Apostles increase with one rank...


_"Now the final piece and everything.. will be complete"_


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2013)

"Hmm...Interesting piece of Magecraft you have here. It would be a shame if something were to...happen to it." The Betrayer spread his wings from outside the zone, and wove a spell into the framework of the technique. An ability granted by the Vision of Sargeras.

So long as the caster remained within the zone, it would hold it's effect. The moment that anchor departed, however, the gathered prana would seep into the land and replenish what had been stolen.

The demon smiled from outside of the border. So long as he was present, he would continue to interfere with Maous attempts to set a territory.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 9, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Hmm...Interesting piece of Magecraft you have here. It would be a shame if something were to...happen to it." The Betrayer spread his wings from outside the zone, and wove a spell into the framework of the technique. An ability granted by the Vision of Sargeras.
> 
> So long as the caster remained within the zone, it would hold it's effect. The moment that anchor departed, however, the gathered prana would seep into the land and replenish what had been stolen.
> 
> The demon smiled from outside of the border. So long as he was present, he would continue to interfere with Maous attempts to set a territory.



Seb spotted a figure outside the spell effect... 

_"Master there is a figure outside and has cast some sort of spell"_

Maou wasn't even worried... 

_"Do not worry Seb, That spell is likely targeting something about the prana here.. but the scythe will not be affected... it has collected what it needed"_ 

Maou stabs the other scythe into the ground as well



> _Lies in the abyss of Death
> It sleeps... the one that reaps away the true
> The original.. the only one.. came fourth
> True Reaper of the soul
> ...




Maou smirks... and an intense energy shoots through the scythe breaking it... the scythe purpose had been fulfilled.. what now was in Maou hand was her true scythe.. the one that feeds on her and desires her greatest possessions... it was the requirement for it usage..  

It was completed


----------



## Serp (Jul 9, 2013)

Ruber stopped and looked down on the floor at his brother, sliced across the chest. He whined a bit before poking Venetus in the chest with a growl. And the blonde servant died and started to vanish and went back to the throne of heroes. 

Ruber then started to paw the ground and growled.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 10, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruber stopped and looked down on the floor at his brother, sliced across the chest. He whined a bit before poking Venetus in the chest with a growl. And the blonde servant died and started to vanish and went back to the throne of heroes.
> 
> Ruber then started to paw the ground and growled.



The buzzing grew louder as the transparent Mixcoatl accelerated, it's prey in sight. The invisible plane slammed into the wounded Aenys with horrific force, as the Shaman twisted in midair, watching the woman crumple against the hull of his aircraft. Seeing the berserker servant standing still, he redirected the craft to head towards him, where he leaped upon it, and tossed a dense white powder onto the fire witch.

"Salt. For keeping you alive for what's to come."

His face cracked into a sadistic leer, as four craft buzzed into view in the sky above them.



"Well, Aenys, I know that you're a fan of the sun, and all, but unlike you backwards thinking Egyptians, the MesoAmerican cultures recognized the stars for what they are. As such, they recognized that any fire, no matter how bright or large, would eventually go out without being given more fuel with which to burn.

"And so, in ages past, the Aztecs prepared a platform from which they could hurl fuel into the sun in order to prolong it's existence. Much like how they sacrificed human beings in order to continue to receive the god's blessing in allowing the sun to still shine.

"Oddly enough, if you actually looked into it, you would find that the Aztecs and Mayans before them appeared to have developed an odd fascination with the idea of hurling random shit at Celestial Bodies. I have no doubt that were it not for the intervention of Cortez and his ilk, Aztec magicians would have discovered a means to safely travel through space as well given enough time.

"Well. Imagine my surprise when I discovered several years ago while researching _The Return of the Winged One_ after the last war, that they had apparently prepared to weaponize such a marvel! I have no idea why they didn't use it. But it's such a waste to not use such an ecological superweapon like the Xiuhcoatl. Then again, originally the accuracy on the thing was crap. It could only fire a 10km wide scattershot barrage before."

Aaron pauses at this, as the Mixcoatl swerves in midair, the shaman riding upon the hull as if it were a surfboard. He looks at Ruber, still pawing the ground where Venetus' corpse had vanished.

"But I tweaked it a little, so..." the four 100m craft opened up, taking on the shape of parabollic antennas, their dishes broadcasting towards the heavens "Let the sun shine forth." His hand reached out, holding a wooden remote control. 

"What do you think?"


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2013)

Aeny's looked up to Aaron and sneered.
"Then I shall face the SUN!" She said looking up, covered in salt, at the sun which was on the rise as it was the start of the second day. 

And she started to heat up! She was expelling the last of the energy in all her cells, she would be damned if she let Gentles kill her.

"Ra Ackbar!" She shouted out in Arabic and slowly let the fire consume her from the inside out.


----------



## Ice (Jul 10, 2013)

Serp said:


> Aeny's looked up to Aaron and sneered.
> "Then I shall face the SUN!" She said looking up, covered in salt, at the sun which was on the rise as it was the start of the second day.
> 
> And she started to heat up! She was expelling the last of the energy in all her cells, she would be damned if she let Gentles kill her.
> ...



Nero continued laying back against the wall, watching the fight. It was indeed interesting. Aenys was rapidly being overwhelmed and the Twins' Servant was going berserk. It was time for Saber to step in. "Saber", he muttered while lighting up a cigarette,"mind stopping them?". Saber shrugged, slowly lifting himself up, before making his move. 

Moving his hands in a grandiose gesture, he rapidly increased the gravity in the surrounding area, especially on the mad dog Berserker had become. Soon, it would be hard for even Berserker to take a step, much less the others. Meanwhile, Nero continued watching the scene, his eyes narrowed shrewdly.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 10, 2013)

Serp said:


> Aeny's looked up to Aaron and sneered.
> "Then I shall face the SUN!" She said looking up, covered in salt, at the sun which was on the rise as it was the start of the second day.
> 
> And she started to heat up! She was expelling the last of the energy in all her cells, she would be damned if she let Gentles kill her.
> ...



"You don't need to worry about that, woman." The shaman poured prana into the salt on Aenys, and into the Mixcoatl as well, the massive increase in gravity beginning to affect the craft as it drew closer to Ruber. "This salt was , Aztec Goddess of Salt, to give it divine properties. I've infused it with enough of my power and 'Preservation' Origin to ensure that no matter what happens or what you do to yourself, you will not die until I decide otherwise. Even if you burn through that fire in you in an attempt to kill yourself, your life shall not extinguish." The man began laughing in cruel delight, "My satellite will still take some time to finish charging.

"Enjoy yourself. 

"And that mutt you shall be distracting in your final moments." A mass of hydrogen spewed out from the underside of the craft, creating something of a water jet. A wooden missile was launched from the front of the craft, impacting against Aeny's torso, and separating her from the Mixcoatl.

The missile was directed at Ruber, and as it would approach, the sympathetic link between the heart and Aenys herself would take effect, thus also anchoring a presumably attractive and defenseless woman to the crotch of a Berserked man-beast who was well known even in his own time as a habitual rapist.

"Just dying from being mauled would be such a boring death, woman. Enjoy shame, horror, revulsion, hatred, powerlessness, and despair all in equal measure.

"Maybe then you will be able to face Tohsaka in your beloved afterlife. Filthy bitch."

A wooden satellite in orbit around the earth received a magical transmission from the surface, and began moving itself into position to fire upon it's target, provided it stayed still.


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2013)

Ruber was busy looking at the piece of ground where his brother had once been and mewled. And then it struck him and he howled out. Underneath him, between his legs was a bloodied and battered woman. Also attached to his crotch was a heart. He sniffed around the woman and started to growl, he bared his teeth, which if you looked closely were overlayed with swords. 

Aeny's eyes were wide, she was in too much pain to move or defend herself in any measure of competency, most of her mana was being used to keep herself alive and even when she decided to kill herself Aaron's salt had protected her. And now she could feel the heat rising inside the beast that stood above her. 

"You are bound and supported by the mana of my beloved, you cannot do this." Aenys shouted.

And then the wolf beast smiled as best as a wolf could smile and spoke to Aenys in her head. "Then I guess I have permission!" 

Even though the gravity was pressing down against them Ruber had enough energy to hold back against it.

"STOP!" A voice said shouting out behind Ruber. He turned to look, it was Ella his rage intensified. 

"All of you stop, these people are simply miss guided, one without a heart and one unable to use his brain!" In her hand the dragon taming whip. 

"I never noticed this before, but one of my middle names Ceasarion wasn't just for fluff. I have the blood of Rome in my veins, but also on my own merit I possess the blood of the pharaoh's, regardless of Aeny or Avy's intervention. It is for that, that his soul could even grip into my brother and I's essence."

Ruber turned to look at her and roared, and out of his mouth he began to vomit people, people that were part man and part wolf, as like a wolf leg and the rest human, or patches of fur, their faces twisted into madness, but they started to march towards Ella, each holding some kind of dangerously roman noble phantasm. 

Ella simply sighed. Where was she getting all this energy from, she should be completely overwhelmed. "Ceasarion died on the cusp of manhood, but his legacy continued and survived through Rome. My ancestor Ceasar brought down the Roman Republic you built and helped to form the ROMAN EMPIRE, I AM PHARAOH AND EMPRESS!" Ella cried out, her energies flexing, finally the egyptian connection from Avy and the Roman connection from her mother and relation to ruber was working in unison. 

Ruber's army was slowly dragging themselves towards ella, but as the partial wolf mutatations closed in on her, she glared at them and they mewled before bowing before her.

In that light her blonde hair turned even darker, but it was not the colour of her hair that had Ruber scared, and thus more angry it was the colour of something else.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

Maou was done here... the sun was approaching as it was early in the morning... There were probably hundreds of dead bodies laying around, their souls now in Maou possession. She had obtain what she desired.... the formless scythe... as known as The True Scythe.. but in this world, the rules of it were different... It required something to activate it... something of equal value at the least.. so it was a double-edge sword for Maou.. 

Maou then eyes her servants, hinting that they were dismissed.. The two Dead Apostles disappear... retreating back towards the mansion.. far off into the city.

_"Hehehehehe..."_ Maou snicker as she absorbs several of the souls collected... they had a purpose after all... 

She then walk towards the scythe that was implanted and removed it... the prana that was gain from her disperse back into the land... but to her all that was, was a surplus of prana. 

The scythe that was planted into the ground was unaffected by the spell that was cast. Maou grips the scythe in her right hand and the constructed scythe in the other 

She then walks down the street as if nothing happen


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2013)

Will started to walk down the street, he was following Maou. This was the mad beast he had been made to catch to defeat.

"You!" He shouted at Maou, waiting for her response.


----------



## manidk (Jul 10, 2013)

The group was up now.

No sunlight shined into the bunker, but they still could feel the sun shining above ground.

Masamori was preparing breakfast in the kitchen as Damien and the others sat around the projector, catching up on the night's events they missed.

They watched Maou's preparations, as well as the battle still going on with Ruber.

"Crazy shit, man", Damien spoke, in between sips of coffee.  "They really weren't kidding when they said these Holy Grail Wars were beyond any other battles between mages..."

A smirk spread across Assassin's face, "Yeah, I gotta say this is pretty crazy!  To think they're all battling over something that's mine to begin with!"

A serious look crossed Damien's face, "Say, Tony... What do you want out of all this, anyways?"

"Whaddaya mean?"  Assassin stared over at Damien, annoyed.

"Well... What's your wish of the grail?"

Assassin's face went blank, before bursting in to a wide grin.  "HA!  A wish?  Please, don't think of me so lightly!  I don't have one!  I just like fighting!  And like I said, the Grail is MINE to begin with!  Should a man need a reason to fight for his own property?"

As Assassin continued to laugh, Damien just stared harder at the screen... No, past the screen, at Caster.

"...And you, Caster?"

Caster looked up from his tinkering, "Well... I'd like a chance to live again... To be born into this world with all of its technology for me to enjoy."

"Simple as that, eh?"

"Indeed, Damien...  Now then, what is on our agenda for today?"

Masamori walked in, strings coming out of his fingers holding four plates or Ham and Eggs and four more cups of coffee.  

"Nothing, until we've eaten.  It's rude to discuss such matters at the table."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 10, 2013)

Serp said:


> Ruber was busy looking at the piece of ground where his brother had once been and mewled. And then it struck him and he howled out. Underneath him, between his legs was a bloodied and battered woman. Also attached to his crotch was a heart. He sniffed around the woman and started to growl, he bared his teeth, which if you looked closely were overlayed with swords.
> 
> Aeny's eyes were wide, she was in too much pain to move or defend herself in any measure of competency, most of her mana was being used to keep herself alive and even when she decided to kill herself Aaron's salt had protected her. And now she could feel the heat rising inside the beast that stood above her.
> 
> ...



Aaron escaped quite easily from the expected blast radius. Behind him, as the sun rose, a pillar of fire fell towards the earth, scorching the landscape completely.

He stopped feeding energy into the salt preserving Aenys about midway through the expected duration of the blast, expecting her to enjoy the sensation of being broiled alive to it's fullest.

As the pillar faded away, beneath it was a pitch black scorch mark where Ruber had been standing, waves of heat distorted even light, leaving what stood there invisible, at least for the moment.


----------



## manidk (Jul 10, 2013)

"Holy shit!"

The pillar of fire erupted, blowing the floating camera away.

The group stared at the screen, now showing only static.

"Oh my my, and that was just a master, eh?"  Assassin smirked at the screen.

"Yeah, pretty crazy...  I wonder if wolf-dude survived."

Caster stared at the screen a moment longer before replying, "I'm sure he did... If I'm right about who he is... We might be in trouble if we have to face him."


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 10, 2013)

God of LoL said:


> Some think that the greatest torment a man could go through was pain.
> Xuanzang knew better though. Much better. Because every man would wish such a sweet and merciful feeling like pain...
> "...Budhaa...I can...see Budhaa..."
> ...For no man deserves the testicular torment of a woman's scornful kick.



Shirou decided it was time to go.

"Miss Long, I think we should head back to the church. We have been gone for hours. And I imagine you have other stuff to do"

The woman nodded, then gestured for Shirou to follow her.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

Serp said:


> Will started to walk down the street, he was following Maou. This was the mad beast he had been made to catch to defeat.
> 
> "You!" He shouted at Maou, waiting for her response.



Feeling the presence behind her, Maou turn around and winked...

The Dead began to come back alive...

It was tons of them and they all ran towards Will

Maou mutters some words up under her breath as she continues to walk away.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 10, 2013)

As the dead rose, an immense volley of shadowy bolts flew into them.

Caster was still stalking Maou, after all  and his Masters orders _had_ been to interfere at each opportunity.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

_"Hoh"_ Maou mutters as she strives away.

_"I have what I want servants, and all of your presences were detected..."_

Maou slammed her Scythe into the ground as a dark energy enveloped her and the area around her.... It was too dark to see in it yet something had disappeared or vanish...


----------



## TehChron (Jul 10, 2013)

The Betrayer scoffed at this latest move.

"You would hide in Shadows? Hmph. You will see who is the true Hunter here."

As he boasted, he obscured his presence with a spell, and then began his Shadowwalking, becoming utterly undetectable.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The Betrayer scoffed at this latest move.
> 
> "You would hide in Shadows? Hmph. You will see who is the true Hunter here."
> 
> As he boasted, he obscured his presence with a spell, and then began his Shadowwalking, becoming utterly undetectable.



A figure emerge from the darkness.. cloaked wielding two scythes...

A voice emerge from the figure

_"Hehehehehehe, come and kill me servants... I'm right here"_

The figure then waited on the opponent's...

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Three figures were present at the mansion outside the city... they were doing their usual deeds, growing their army even more full of undeads


----------



## TehChron (Jul 10, 2013)

Caster blinked into existence at the mansion.

"It is a poor Hunter that strikes down the strongest in the pack first. Come, weaklings. Let us see if you can stand against the Betrayer."


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The Betrayer blinked into existence at the mansion.
> 
> "It is a poor Hunter that strikes down the strongest in the pack first. Come, weaklings. Let us see if you can stand against the Betrayer."



The Betrayer would find himself into a empty lot as the magic faded away.... it was an illusion set up by Maou who had done preparations   for those who tracked her... her real location has always been the original one she had raise her army at.. No one knew of this location except her

What fool would have a base of undead at a mansion.... hehehehehe


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Aaron escaped quite easily from the expected blast radius. Behind him, as the sun rose, a pillar of fire fell towards the earth, scorching the landscape completely.
> 
> He stopped feeding energy into the salt preserving Aenys about midway through the expected duration of the blast, expecting her to enjoy the sensation of being broiled alive to it's fullest.
> 
> As the pillar faded away, beneath it was a pitch black scorch mark where Ruber had been standing, waves of heat distorted even light, leaving what stood there invisible, at least for the moment.



Aenys was now a pile of Ash, consumed by fire a fitting way to go. 
Ruber who had turned his back on Aaron to look at the new and improved Ella was struck heavily by Aarons attack, so heavily that it left him weakened for the time being, the fear in him having slowly weakened his rage, leaving him vunerable.

He was mewling on the ground, he would get his strength back any time soon. Ella jumped up and struck him with the lash and he cried out in pain. He tried to slash at her. 

But she dodged and rolled around, before grabbing the beast by the neck and hauling him upwards. Ella somehow having monstrous strength. Ruber's mad eyes looked into hers, Ella's eyes now glowing a warm red. Ruber slowly stopped moving as they kept eye contact, and slowly was becoming more human.

----

Will could feel Maous Prana, he knew exactly where he needed to get to. But his repertoire of powers unluckily did not allow him any means to travel as fast as he would have liked. 

Or did it. Will closed his eyes and concentrated, slowly a red sports car with a logo of a horse appeared infront of him. He got in the drivers seat and sped off running down the undead as he drove to Maou's location.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

Inside the crypt.. at its deepest depth lies Maou sitting on her makeshift throne...

The dead here were numbering in the thousands.. the more advanced ones were made out of hellfire and wouldn't die so easily. A howl echoed as Werewolfs emerge into the pack forming a part of the force... 

Maou had completed a spell... Due to her ties in Necromancy.. she had a sixth sense of Death, so she could often sense the approaching dangers that may come in hand.. they were more akin to visions.

_"The signs of Death are more clearer... I could very well die again"_ giggled Maou. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Elsewhere... A woman was collecting more souls for Maou in the eastern district... 

A Man was collecting them in the northern district


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2013)

Will in his car and his psychic magnetism quickly led him towards the graveyard.

He stepped out of the car and checked to make sure he had his sword ready. 
He looked around and then made his way towards the source that he felt. He started to go deeper into into the crypt. "This is my design." He said and released the origin of nullify, making sure he wouldn't be detected crossing any barriers.


----------



## manidk (Jul 10, 2013)

Caster stood atop the bunker, his prana flowing wildly.  Dozens of small flying cameras were released.

"Find me that blasted woman."

The cameras flew into the city, scanning every corner.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

Serp said:


> Will in his car and his psychic magnetism quickly led him towards the graveyard.
> 
> He stepped out of the car and checked to make sure he had his sword ready.
> He looked around and then made his way towards the source that he felt. He started to go deeper into into the crypt. "This is my design." He said and released the origin of nullify, making sure he wouldn't be detected crossing any barriers.



_"The advent of Death approaches"_ Maou smiles as the guest had entered..

The undead didn't detect him, but Maou Death senses did... She can smell the aura of killing intent and the predicament of death fulfilling this place... 

_"We have guest"_ Maou speaks... She then summons her scythe to her side...

The undead immediately went to search for whoever had entered into the lair...

_"Hehehehe"_ Maou giggles

---------------------------------------------------------

Miy. was finishing up her collection when all of a sudden a figure appeared..

_"So you come for my life... Servant" _

She then places her hands on her blades.. ready to draw them


----------



## TehChron (Jul 10, 2013)

The demon hunter snorted in derision at the woman, "Only of forces greater than you can imagine, Slave." Twin blades appeared over each of his hands, crackling with a sinister green energy.

"I will return you to the earth. Come!"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The demon hunter snorted in derision at the woman, "Only of forces greater than you can imagine, Slave." Twin blades appeared over each of his hands, crackling with a sinister green energy.
> 
> "I will return you to the earth. Come!"



Miy, with quick reflexes drew her blade and swung with such grace.. aiming for Caster head.

She would say no more words... now prey has laid forward their desires to fall to her blade


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2013)

The undead went in search of Will. Eventually the found him.
"Take me to your master." He said in a gruff voice. He wanted to met this demonic entity that was controlling the dead.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

Serp said:


> The undead went in search of Will. Eventually the found him.
> "Take me to your master." He said in a gruff voice. He wanted to met this demonic entity that was controlling the dead.



_"Its okay... allow him passage"_ a voice echoed...

A path was open towards Maou...

Standing in front of her... were two massive-size zombies wielding spears as weaponry... a ton of them stood guarding her

_"Sorry if I have this place protected... I don't trust servants of any kind"_

Maou was sitting on her makeshift throne consisting of bones of the dead...

In her hand was her weapon... and in her other hand was an floating orb.. that shown the fight of her servant and caster.

_"You may speak"_


----------



## TehChron (Jul 10, 2013)

A dart flew out, knocking the blade off it's course. The demon looked to the side, and let loose a sound more snarl than speech, _"Vashj..."_

A serpentine figure wearing the ruins of a noble face atop a four-armed body slithered forth.

"My lord," she bowed, "I could not allow you to engage such a weak opponent and waste your strength."

"Feh, are you saying I would not be victorious? _Me?!_"

"O-of course not, Lord Illidan!"

"Then stand back and assist me. I shall dispose of this rotting puppet. And Vashj?"

"Yes, my Lord!"

"Do not get in my way again."

"As you command!"

Caster raised his palm, and a sickly yellow flame blazed forth, threatening to envelop the undead woman before him.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A dart flew out, knocking the blade off it's course. The demon looked to the side, and let loose a sound more snarl than speech, _"Vashj..."_
> 
> A serpentine figure wearing the ruins of a noble face atop a four-armed body slithered forth.
> 
> ...



Miy retreat several meters back as the yellow flame shot forward... she then took out her other sword (while retreating) and swung.. releasing a powerful gust of wind that was powerful enough to turn over cars and trucks and send whatever in its path tens of meters backwards


----------



## TehChron (Jul 10, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Miy retreat several meters back as the yellow flame shot forward... she then took out her other sword (while retreating) and swung.. releasing a powerful gust of wind that was powerful enough to turn over cars and trucks and send whatever in its path tens of meters backwards



The Betrayer simply teleported out of the way, as his Naga Servitor was sent flying backwards.

Reappearing behind Miy, shadows began to envelop her.

"I am not so sporting as to let you fight back. My patience wears thin, now hold still."

The naga stood back up, nocking another arrow as she gathered her focus.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 10, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The Betrayer simply teleported out of the way, as his Naga Servitor was sent flying backwards.
> 
> Reappearing behind Miy, shadows began to envelop her.
> 
> ...



_"Hmph"_ Miy jumps just before the shadows took her... She decided to dual-wield her weaponry... equipping both legendary weapons... 

Due to her experiences in combat, she had a good sense of the battlefield... she knew her opponent would try to immobilize her... figuring that out was basic math to her. She also kept watch of the figure with the arrow

She proceeds to further retreat into a building... her sword slashing through several beams that support it


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"Its okay... allow him passage"_ a voice echoed...
> 
> A path was open towards Maou...
> 
> ...



"It's a good thing I'm not a servant, I am Will Graham" Will said to Maou.

"I want to know why, why are you doing this? And when will you be leaving?"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 11, 2013)

Serp said:


> "It's a good thing I'm not a servant, I am Will Graham" Will said to Maou.
> 
> "I want to know why, why are you doing this? And when will you be leaving?"



Maou eyes glared...

_"This war is a violation to the natural order of events... This city is forever tainted in a curse brought by that Grail... These legendary figures should not exist on this plane.... As the Angel of Death... I seek to correct that error"_

She then lets out a small giggle

_"I won't be leaving anytime soon"_


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

"I deduce you as a perversion of natural events and even if you choose to deny that, your undead minions are surely in the same vein as servants, souls linked back to earth."

Will cocked his head slightly towards Maou.

"And if that is so, surely you should be out doing work rather than sitting and modelling yourself as Queen. I feel your intentions may have been good, but your methods are completely erroneous. Why are you laughing?"


----------



## Byrd (Jul 11, 2013)

Serp said:


> "I deduce you as a perversion of natural events and even if you choose to deny that, your undead minions are surely in the same vein as servants, souls linked back to earth."
> 
> Will cocked his head slightly towards Maou.
> 
> "And if that is so, surely you should be out doing work rather than sitting and modelling yourself as Queen. I feel your intentions may have been good, but your methods are completely erroneous. Why are you laughing?"



_"I had a hilarious thought in my head... human"_

Maou shifts her position, and rest her head on her palm... 

_"In time, they will also leave for the afterlife but right now they serve a purpose and are needed, and to fight the overwhelming power of the mastermind of this... you need to have an army... all of what you see is for the sole purpose of war"_

Maou sharpens her eyes...

_"So what is your purpose for being here?"_


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

Will sighed.
"You come here to defeat the servants which will kill each other in less than a week's time, so say around 7 errors in nature, but you summon hordes of undead increasing the amount to dangerous levels, do you not realise that your efforts if anything are more harmful that good. You have not defeated any servants yet to my knowledge only creating more trapped souls and destruction to the land."

Will sharpened his eyes to match Maou's.

"I am hear for the same reason you are, to clean up this city. And you seem to be the major problem, you unify the servants granting them more strength, you raise the dead, and consort with monsters. You are the real threat, I have come here to ask you to leave or to stop. If not I may be forced to remove you myself."


----------



## Byrd (Jul 11, 2013)

Serp said:


> Will sighed.
> "You come here to defeat the servants which will kill each other in less than a week's time, so say around 7 errors in nature, but you summon hordes of undead increasing the amount to dangerous levels, do you not realise that your efforts if anything are more harmful that good. You have not defeated any servants yet to my knowledge only creating more trapped souls and destruction to the land."
> 
> Will sharpened his eyes to match Maou's.
> ...



Maou laugh....

_"Did you just threaten me.... Human..."_

_"You lack of knowledge befounds you.... only a fool who truly don't know the ways of this land would sprout BS from their mouth"_



_"This land is already cursed... Humans here are already damned... there is not a clean soul within miles of here... as for one who split such hypocrisy from their mouths... I am disappointed in you"_

Maou glared at the intruder... 

_"Now leave please.... if you have no more to say"_


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

"Then you speak yourself into a corner, if the land is already cursed then what is your purpose. You are a tool working away for pointless reasons."

Will returned Maou's glare.

"But I believe that humans can be saved, but one such as yourself does nothing but bring more blight upon us. But I can see you are touched by madness, you may think you are correct, but let me assure you, you are not."

Will drew his sword and pointed it towards Maou. 
"If you will not submit, then I will be forced to force you. My acquaintance exists on a plane of non-existence, no matter how hard you try, you cannot overcome him. So people call him the devil himself, but here I stand although he and I share a difference of opinion on some things, we agree that you must be stopped. I feel you are misguided he considers you simple rude, but either way you must be stopped."

Will closed his eyes and released some of his prana. "This is my design." He said before opening them staring straight at Maou.


----------



## manidk (Jul 11, 2013)

The flying cameras combed the city continuously, finding nothing

_She must be holed up somewhere pretty discreet, then._

"Hmm..." Caster thought aloud.

_Maybe I took the prana radar for granted._

With a thought, the cameras flying around were all retrofitted with the radar devices as well.

"Now, let's dig a little deeper..."


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

manidk said:


> The flying cameras combed the city continuously, finding nothing
> 
> _She must be holed up somewhere pretty discreet, then._
> 
> ...



_Caster, Caster, Caster, you seem lost and confused. I would offer you my assistance in this matter. Should you have anything to offer me. But payment shall come later if you accept my help. I will help you find what you seek, simple ask it and later I shall and collect my payment. So good Caster, what do you say?_

A voice appeared in Casters head, a familiar one at that.


----------



## manidk (Jul 11, 2013)

_I should be set for now, honestly.

Though I could use a little help locating a certain ghoul roaming about, slaying innocents.

It seems the device I planted within her has been blocked from my sights._


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

_Could this be the same ghoul that prances around as if she is an angel of death, the bitch who seems to think she can control everyone. Because that may be the very monster I deemed to warn you about or very well her enraging effect on a certain King participating in this game, that could also lead us to ruin.

My man Will Graham is currently in talks with the leader of the ghouls, if you wish I could guide you there. Good will may need some help, that is of course if it is the same person we are talking about.  
_


----------



## manidk (Jul 11, 2013)

_That does sound just like her...

If you could give me a general location within say... Five meters, I won't even have to leave my base of operations to help you._


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

_Five metres is a pathetic area of range as one can cross that barrier with but a few steps, but I will say where to go to seek. The palace beneath the ground for the dead. Dead reacts to death, and there she has made her lair. If you can't decode that, then i have misjudged you, dear Caster. _


----------



## manidk (Jul 11, 2013)

"Sighhh..."

_I was hoping not to have to step out today...  But if I must, your clue is enough.  You have my thanks._


----------



## Byrd (Jul 11, 2013)

Serp said:


> "Then you speak yourself into a corner, if the land is already cursed then what is your purpose. You are a tool working away for pointless reasons."
> 
> Will returned Maou's glare.
> 
> ...



Maou smirk....

_"A plane of non-existence.... the void separate from Life & Rebirth... A very complex origin... one that does not follow the flow of death"_

Hey eyes began to glow as she stares directly at Will

_"Looks like I have a troubled opponent here.... but I will ask you again to leave once more... I have no quarrel with you human"_

Her scythe was gripped even tighter and she placed her feet in a upfront position


----------



## TehChron (Jul 11, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"Hmph"_ Miy jumps just before the shadows took her... She decided to dual-wield her weaponry... equipping both legendary weapons...
> 
> Due to her experiences in combat, she had a good sense of the battlefield... she knew her opponent would try to immobilize her... figuring that out was basic math to her. She also kept watch of the figure with the arrow
> 
> She proceeds to further retreat into a building... her sword slashing through several beams that support it



The naga let loose her bow, and a volley of arrows pierced through the building, ignoring the barriers between them and their target.

Illidan simply set the building aflame, while binding it and the ground beneath it with shadows, preventing escape.

Vashj let loose another volley that littered the ground around the building. Their traces immediately becoming undetectable.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The naga let loose her bow, and a volley of arrows pierced through the building, ignoring the barriers between them and their target.
> 
> Illidan simply set the building aflame, while binding it and the ground beneath it with shadows, preventing escape.
> 
> Vashj let loose another volley that littered the ground around the building. Their traces immediately becoming undetectable.



Miy. quick thinking allowed her upwards on the second floor... She manage to deflect several of the arrows with her wind sword.... Using her sword.. she takes her stance...

She immediately start to spin rapidly... the fires that were on the second level of the building were put out... as she stops she lets loose a powerful wind attack at her opponents that ripped through the building, started collapsing it aiming straight towards Caster... Miy dash right behind it.. the position of her swords indicated effective counters from the back as well above and below. Her eyes shifted several locations as she quickly surveyed her area


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

Will sighed again.
"I am a human yes, this is my world if you don't stop interferring with it, the yes you are having a quarrel with me, for the fact you cannot understand this proves there is no hope for you." 

Noticing Maou's change in stance.
"I do not wish to harm you, if there is another way." Will said never taking his eyes of Maou.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 11, 2013)

Serp said:


> Will sighed again.
> "I am a human yes, this is my world if you don't stop interferring with it, the yes you are having a quarrel with me, for the fact you cannot understand this proves there is no hope for you."
> 
> Noticing Maou's change in stance.
> "I do not wish to harm you, if there is another way." Will said never taking his eyes of Maou.



The werewolfs in the room began to growl at the intruder... Maou eyes sharpen on them and immediately they silenced.

_"I will stop hunting you humans as a means to build my army.. but there is a matter in which I ask of you... you side for humans... help me rid of the unnatural events here.. and I promise I will leave these lands since my mission will be completed"_

Maou glared at Will

_"These are my terms..."_


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

Will looked at Maou.
"Return any human soul or soul that was once human from you grasp and let them rest. Do not disturb them again. Have your quarrel with the servants honourably and fight them yourself, no stooges or henchmen. Prove your goal worthy, honest and true and face them, do not flee from battle or show fear of death as that is your creed, and accept your death when it comes for you as it comes for everyone and I shall be content."

Will returned his sword to its sheath.

"I will help you, in the fact that anyone who commits murder, unlawful killing will be contested by me, and if that includes the servants, which we both know it may very well, I will also confront them."


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

"Then unbound them." Will answered.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 11, 2013)

Serp said:


> "Then unbound them." Will answered.



Maou shakes her head...

_"Can't do... you are asking something that I will not do, I have my reasons... mortal"_

Maou tilt her head... 

_"So do we have a agreement"?_


----------



## TehChron (Jul 11, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Time began to rewind itself as Miy was healing from the flames... as natural of Dead Apostle to do so..
> 
> Maou took out her other blade... as she burned and healed once more... it was draining her energy supply to heal
> 
> ...



"Regeneration? Thats troublesome." his head tilted in surprise, "Alright then, let us continue."

His twin glaives brandished, his bodu crackling with magical energy, the Betrayer awaited the swordswoman's counterstroke.

"Come at me, then."

Vashj slithered in closer to the pair, her focus continuing to gather into the arrow held tensed on her bowstring.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Regeneration? Thats troublesome." his head tilted in surprise, "Alright then, let us continue."
> 
> His twin glaives brandished, his bodu crackling with magical energy, the Betrayer awaited the swordswoman's counterstroke.
> 
> ...



Suddenly needles approach from the air... they surrounded both Caster and Vashji, and disperse...

Seb. had been watching the fight came to assist Miy 

_"Miy, I'm here to help ya" _Seb said slamming into the ground, leaving a small crater

Miy was relieved... and now more determined to fight this servant..

She switch swords, dual-wielding both the current blade as well as her wind sword...

She charged at Caster... while holding her breath and examining  her surroundings


----------



## TehChron (Jul 11, 2013)

Where Seb had impacted and Miy had charged had both been covered in Vashj's completely undetectable traps.

The freezings effects were instantaneous. Both vampires were frozen completely, incapable of movement, and incased within a massive block of ice. Illidan finished casting his portals, the ground beneath the two opening up into a technicolor dreamscape.

"Consider yourselves my personal gift to Kil'Jaeden." Gravity and a number of inhuman hands did the rest, as they gripped the iceblocks and began pulling them down through the two portals.

Vashj fired off two arrows, as they flew into the iceblocks, they exploded with immense concussive force. Even if the two were miraculously able to act under those circumstances, their lack of footing and the various forces in play left them incapable of escaping the doom Illidan had consigned them to. They would be pushed, dragged, shoved, and even pulled into the waiting arms of the Burning Legion.

"Enjoy your time in the Twisting Nether, soulless puppets."


----------



## Serp (Jul 11, 2013)

"You will not do, you choose to continue using the souls of humans to your benefit!"

Will reached out with his innate ability, hoping to get a feel for Maou, when he came across something else, something more inclined to his position.

"This is my design." Will said entering his new mindset and raising his sword, it was humming with power. 

"You leave me no choice!" he said jumping to meet Maou in combat, he crossed himself and got ready but he would not attack yet, as that was underhanded, he only jumped forward to make his intent known.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 12, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Where Seb had impacted and Miy had charged had both been covered in Vashj's completely undetectable traps.
> 
> The freezings effects were instantaneous. Both vampires were frozen completely, incapable of movement, and incased within a massive block of ice. Illidan finished casting his portals, the ground beneath the two opening up into a technicolor dreamscape.
> 
> ...



The attack was an success... the particles had entered into Caster & Vashj system... the bodies of the two servants began to break down and fade... Miy. last expression was priceless as she had her middle finger up at Caster... Seb.. had made a smiling face... All they were the entire time was containers and as long as Maou had their souls... she can recreate them but Caster and Vashj would be suffering from the poison they inhale which couldn't be removed through ordinary means....

They were the perfect fodder 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------



> "You will not do, you choose to continue using the souls of humans to your benefit!"
> 
> Will reached out with his innate ability, hoping to get a feel for Maou, when he came across something else, something more inclined to his position.
> 
> ...



Maou stood there and stare at the fool..

_"You humans are so rash to jump towards doom at any given second"_

Two souls emerge from Maou's hands... She had knew of her servants recent defeat by Caster and their purpose was fulfilled... Caster had been affected with a poison specifically made against Servants and it was virtually undetectable...

Maou began to weave the two souls in a series of hand motions and chants... 

Screams were heard as new vessels or containers were begin created for her two servants...

_"I will give you a show"_ Maou smiled


----------



## Serp (Jul 12, 2013)

"This is my design!" Will shouted, taking on another aspect but he did not forget the one he already tasted.

"Nullify!" He shouted. Extending his will and nullifying the summoning of Maou's new servants.

"Fight my yourself!" Will sneered at Maou.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 12, 2013)

Serp said:


> "This is my design!" Will shouted, taking on another aspect but he did not forget the one he already tasted.
> 
> "Nullify!" He shouted. Extending his will and nullifying the summoning of Maou's new servants.
> 
> "Fight my yourself!" Will sneered at Maou.



The process stopped as two bodies of the undead frizzled and burned....

Maou stare at Will with a blank face

_"What did you just do"_

the two souls of her recently defeated servants twirled around her hand before returning to her... Maou contained hundreds of souls... it was connected to her origin... 

Maou carefully examine the human... as she ponders what just happen

_"You yell out nullify and returned things to their original state.... your ability seems to be similar to the denied of cause and effect... Who are you?... no human should possess that kind of power " _

Maou glare intensified...

_ "My magic wouldn't work... but be careful... if you dared challenge me... even that could be reaped away...

"You are human... you have a beginning.. Things that have a start also have an end... things that have turn from 0 to 1... I am able to reap away that 1 and return it to zero.... A scythe that can defeat Gods, destroy legends... Only beings that are truly safe from complete death are those who have no beginnings... yet my power still allows me to defeat them to a certain extent... beliefs, connections... all these concepts have a beginning so they can be reap away as well, which in turns cut the connect off from the source"

Do you understand the mechanics behind Death... Human?"
_


----------



## Serp (Jul 12, 2013)

"You continue to call me human, can I be human if I have no soul? I was not born, I live through the souls and existence of those alive or dead! No source to call my own, As long as there exists any entity that I know of, I can remain!"

Will smiled.



"I live the mechanics of life and death, I live and work with death. I am death and I am life, I am your death and your life, your powers are mine, as I exist only as a copy of those around. I am Will Graham!"

"This is my design!" Will said radiating an aura that gave off the shudder of death. And summoned a scythe to his hand, before twirling it. And then he smiled.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 12, 2013)

Serp said:


> "You continue to call me human, can I be human if I have no soul? I was not born, I live through the souls and existence of those alive or dead! No source to call my own, As long as there exists any entity that I know of, I can remain!"
> 
> Will smiled.
> 
> ...



Maou closely examined the scythe 

_"You just made a foolish decision to copy my powers as you also inherited my curses"_

Maou face sadden, as she will see this site again...

_"Don't use that scythe... please... for your own good"_

_"Do not become me.... Don't experience the pain I've been through"_

Maou gets up from her seat and proceeds to leave the area... this scene has deeply affected her...


----------



## Serp (Jul 12, 2013)

"I have no intention of using this weapon, it was merely a demonstration that even you are not immune to a connection." Will said letting the scythe vanish. 

"I cannot allow you to leave! This is my design!" Will shouted and manifested three swords in his hand, he threw them at Maou. As they went flying through the air he mumbled to himself. "This is my design." And manifested a burning bright fire, so bright that lesser people would be blinded, himself and Maou's shadows now so large they crept up the walls. And then he waited to see if the blades would connect.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 12, 2013)

Serp said:


> "I have no intention of using this weapon, it was merely a demonstration that even you are not immune to a connection." Will said letting the scythe vanish.
> 
> "I cannot allow you to leave! This is my design!" Will shouted and manifested three swords in his hand, he threw them at Maou. As they went flying through the air he mumbled to himself. "This is my design." And manifested a burning bright fire, so bright that lesser people would be blinded, himself and Maou's shadows now so large they crept up the walls. And then he waited to see if the blades would connect.



Feeling that their master was in danger... several individuals jumped in front of the attack, even though they were blinded by its radiance... by instinct and the connection of their master.. they jumped to protect her... shadows were struck by the objects.. seeing as the individuals.. One had managed to stick to Maou shadow, the others hit the shadows of the ones that jump to defend against it

Several individuals quickly rushed to her side...  

_"Master wishes to be left alone right... She still sees you as a Guest.. so you can make yourself comfortable, but please refrain from combat here"_

There was tension forming in the area


----------



## Serp (Jul 12, 2013)

"I do not wish for combat unless it is unavoidable, I have used this power in order to stop her retreating." Will said softly.

"Either agree to give up your hold on the souls of those you have condemned or I will be forced to fight you. Not for me, but for the souls you have within your grasp." Will wondered when the other person would make and appearance he could feel their presence, maybe they could help him in this situation.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 12, 2013)

Serp said:


> "I do not wish for combat unless it is unavoidable, I have used this power in order to stop her retreating." Will said softly.
> 
> "Either agree to give up your hold on the souls of those you have condemned or I will be forced to fight you. Not for me, but for the souls you have within your grasp." Will wondered when the other person would make and appearance he could feel their presence, maybe they could help him in this situation.



_"I can't do that..."_ Maou silently stated... shifting her face away.

Growls were heard as the minions of Maou grew restless...

_"Just go away... please"_

Maou lowers her head and mutters something, before raising it...

_"I will not harm any more of you humans... but these belong to me.. that is the best I can do"_


----------



## Serp (Jul 12, 2013)

"They do not belong to you, you took them forcefully, do you not believe you have the power to achieve your goals alone?" 

Will was growing tense.

"Then I challenge you to trail by combat, face me one on one. If you best me I shall retreat and you may play with as many souls as you wish. If I defeat you, you will follow my methods and together maybe we can reach your desired goal without having to cause more slavery and pain."


----------



## Byrd (Jul 12, 2013)

Serp said:


> "They do not belong to you, you took them forcefully, do you not believe you have the power to achieve your goals alone?"
> 
> Will was growing tense.
> 
> "Then I challenge you to trail by combat, face me one on one. If you best me I shall retreat and you may play with as many souls as you wish. If I defeat you, you will follow my methods and together maybe we can reach your desired goal without having to cause more slavery and pain."



Maou sigh...

_"I get to keep the souls of the monsters that are here... she points to the werewolves as well as the souls of the Dead Apostles.. as well as any corrupted human.. and I will free the others" _

Maou prepares the release of all the innocent human souls that she gain..

_"You foolishly desire combat and I must save my energy for when it is mostly needed"_

Maou opens up her palms and releases a ton of the souls...  they shot forward gracefully and twirl around Maou...

One comes back into her palm, landing there gently...

_"Its time for me to guide you, to the next life.. little one, You been of great use to me.. may you find bliss there"_

The souls then disperse.. having been freed from Maou possession...

Around the vicinity.. laid hundreds of corpses.. there were a few undead left as well as Maou personal Dead Apostles.

_"This is the best you will get, now leave " _


----------



## Serp (Jul 12, 2013)

"I thank you, but the others were they not born human? Beast of the land you may keep anyone who was formed from Akasha as human, regardless of what happened to them during their life does not deserve to be punished any more than the rest."

Will then looked around.
"Any that pledge you fealty of their own design then you are free to warp their paths as you wish, but any soul who feels trapped by you, should be released. I am willing to defend them for they cannot do it themselves."

Will cocked his head slightly.
"I do not desire combat, I desire compliance. It is you that drags combat ever closer with your reluctance. This is my design!" Will spoke and a staff appeared in his free hand "This is my design." he added and the power of the lord washed over him.

"Let my people go!" He said the power _burning _through him and his words.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 12, 2013)

Serp said:


> "I thank you, but the others were they not born human? Beast of the land you may keep anyone who was formed from Akasha as human, regardless of what happened to them during their life does not deserve to be punished any more than the rest."
> 
> Will then looked around.
> "Any that pledge you fealty of their own design then you are free to warp their paths as you wish, but any soul who feels trapped by you, should be released. I am willing to defend them for they cannot do it themselves."
> ...



Maou smirks

Maou releases the rest of the humans reducing her forces to those only consisting of Monsters.. in total she had about 50 souls left in her possession.

_"Now leave this place... you have what you wish for"_

Maou then glares at Will...

_"I have work to do... if you don't mind me, so please leave now "_


----------



## Serp (Jul 12, 2013)

Will nodded.
"Very well I will leave. The werewolves and any once human soul has been freed yes? But out of respect, if our paths cross again, I may be forced to take up arms against you."

He ended the spell of the black keys and turned to leave.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 12, 2013)

Serp said:


> Will nodded.
> "Very well I will leave. The werewolves and any once human soul has been freed yes? But out of respect, if our paths cross again, I may be forced to take up arms against you."
> 
> He ended the spell of the black keys and turned to leave.



_"Lets hope that day shall never come...."_

Maou retreated to a chamber now to conduct the revival process of her Dead Apostle..

_"I will just have to hunt those that aren't mortals or humans then"_

She then started the procedure to revive her minions... it would take a couple of hours but they will return... She also will be using the left over corpses that were empty containers...

They will return more refined than ever


----------



## TehChron (Jul 12, 2013)

A string of silent muttering echoes through the underground mausoleum.

_I suppose that, as a priest, I have some need to lay to rest the remains of the departed._

In an instant, every scrap of unliving flesh within Maou's lair begins curdling, decomposing, and then finally, evaporating completely. Where the chant originated from is impossible to determine, and as a foreign power was at work, so too was the source of the technique to cleanse the area of dead flesh.

The one who had done the act would then calmly depart, undetectable.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 12, 2013)

Maou realized all the human corpses had evaporated

_"Hmph, seems like someone didn't want me to use these... probably that Human"_

Maou calmly open up another hidden chamber... inside laid captured beasts, weak monsters that were barely alive, as well as humans she had capture.. 

_"Looks like I will be doing my work on you guys sooner than expected"_

Due to her agreement with Will, she decided to let the humans go. She unchained them and pointed at the exit

_"Leave this place immediately... and you humans are lucky indeed"_ Maou said with an evil grin on her face.

She proceed to grab her scythe... and head back into the hidden chamber... Her grin was monstrous 

_"You Monsters and abominations... sadly aren't... I am the Angel of Death.. the overseer of the passage of Death... Don't fear it my fellow forms of existence.. everything that has a beginning must have an end"_

The chamber closed and what followed was screams ... the chamber was guarded by the monsters that laid within her lair... She would be gathering the souls of these beast, much to her pleasure.. Shorty her two favorite servants would be returning to this realm


----------



## manidk (Jul 12, 2013)

Caster's radars and cameras continuously flew about the Mausoleum.  The projection showed a rainbow of colors deep underground, but nothing solid yet.

_We need to go deeper..._

Caster focused harder on his devices, driving them closer to the ground, hoping to find a trace of the devil woman.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 13, 2013)

Maou had finish up her spell... it would take sometime for their revival.. and she seal off the chamber will a spell, only visible by those who have prior knowledge of it...

She then when into a different chamber and fell asleep... around her were glyphs and symbols... made out of blood.. they had a purpose there...

The Sun should be up by now as the new day continues on


----------



## Ice (Jul 15, 2013)

Nero and Saber were sleeping on the street. They couldn't be bothered to get back to their base. Fighting the entire day had drained their energy. If you were close enough, you could even hear their snores.


----------



## manidk (Jul 15, 2013)

Caster smiled, he had finally found the woman's location within the Mausoleum.  All that was needed now was to plan the attack.


----------

